# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  मनहूस जिंदगी - एक मासूम लडका

## pkpasi

एक छोटा सा घर जिसमे सिर्फ एक कमरा था और उसमे एक साइड चारपाई पडी थी...
एक कोने मे कुछ बर्तन और एक कोने मे टायलेट बना हुआ था।
टायलेट मे दरवाजा और दीवारे सब थी यानि एक आदमी के रहने के लिए बहुत था।


सुबह के 5 बजे का टाइम था...
एक लडका चारपाई पर सो रहा था....
कि तभी घडी पर लगाया हुआ अलार्म बज उठा.....
एक लड़का चारपाई पर सो रहा था...
कि तभी घड़ी पर लगाया हुआ अलार्म बज उठा....


वो लड़का अलार्म की आवाज सुनकर उठ गया....
फिर उसने अलार्म बंद किया और टॉयलेट में घुस गया...


 फिर फ्रेश होकर जोगिंग सूट पहन लिया...
और निकल क्या जोगिंग पे....
15 मिनट बाद वो एक पार्क में पहुंच गया....
वहां कुछ देर जोगिंग करके थोड़ी बहुत दूसरी एक्सरसाइज करने लगा।


कुछ देर बाद उसने एक्सरसाइज की और चल पड़ा गेट की ओर!


वो गेट के पास पहुंचा ही था कि तभी वहां पर तीन लोगों की एंट्री हुई!


उन तीनों को देखकर लड़के के चेहरे पर मुस्कान आ गई।


पर जैसे ही उन तीनों की नजर उस पर पड़ी तीनों ने मुंह फेर लिया और आगे बढ़ गए...
इन मे से एक आदमी था और बाकी दो लड़कियांँ..




पहली लड़कीः- पता नही ये मनहूस कब तक हमें अपनी शक्ल दिखाता रहेगा...


आदमीः- पता नहीं ये अभी तक हमारे जीवन में ग्रहण की तरह क्यों लगा हुआ है....


दूसरी लड़की:- जी करता है इसे यही जान से मार दूं...
 आ जाता है सुबह-सुबह मुंह उठाकर...
मनहूस कहीं का...


फिर वो तीनो अपनी जोगिंग करने लग जाते हैं।


इनकी बातें उस लड़के ने भी सुन ली वो लड़का इनकी बाते को सुनकर मुंह लटका के गेट से बाहर चला गया।


ये सब उसके लिए रोज का था...
उसके साथ ही सब कुछ रोज होता था...
वो लड़का घर पहुंच गया था...


और अपनी मां की तस्वीर को पकड़ के उसे देखने लगा.....
उसकी आंखों से आंसू बहने लगे!


लड़का:- मां मुझे क्यों छोड़ के गई....
आखिर क्या गुनाह था मेरा.....
एक तू ही तो थी जो मुझे समझती थी....
क्यों छोड़ के गई मुझे आखिर क्यों...
इस दुनिया में मैं बिल्कुल अकेला हूँ...
मैंने तुम्हें मारा है...
क्या ऐसा कभी हो सकता है कि कभी किसी बेटे ने अपनी मां को मारा हो....
मां मुझे भी अपने साथ ले चल मां....
अब और नहीं सहा जाता ये अकेलापन....


(अब थोड़ा सा परिचय हो जाए....
दीप वर्मा इस कहानी का हीरो यानी कि मै...
लम्बाई5"4'
सामान्य सा शरीर...
सांवला रंग....
पढ़ने में अच्छा हूं...
स्पोर्ट्स में भी अच्छा हूं....
पर मेरा ना तो कोई दोस्त हैं ना ही कोई अपना कहने वाला..


क्योंकि सब मुझसे नफरत करते है...
सभी मुझे मनहूस कहते है...
इसलिए आज तक अकेला हूं...
ऐसा नहीं है कि मेरा कोई परिवार नहीं है...
मेरा भी परिवार है...
पर सभी ने मुझे अलग कर दिया है...
क्योकि वो सब मुझे मेरी मां का कातिल मानते हैं...
क्योंकि मैं मनहूस हूं..
पर हां वो लोग मुझे महीने के महीने कुछ रुपए भेज देते है....


जिससे मेरा गुजारा चल है....
पर इसी के साथ मै एक कॉफी शॉप में भी काम करता हूं...
 वहां से भी कुछ पैसे आ जाते है...


कुछ लोग तो मुझसे नफरत करते हैं और कुछ को मैं अपने करीब नहीं आने देता क्योंकि कहीं ना कहीं मैं भी खुद को मनहूस मानता हूं।


यह तो था हीरो का परिचय...
बाकी के लोग कहानी में समय के साथ आते रहेंगे)


आज मेरा 12th का रिजल्ट है ...
मुझे पता था...
इस बार भी मैं टॉप करूंगा....
 फिर भी इंसान के मन में एक डर होता है।


वही सब कुछ मेरे अंदर भी था....
कहीं कोई और टॉप कर गया तो...
पर मुझे इस बात की परेशानी थी कि कहीं टॉप 3 की रैंकिंग में मेरा नाम नहीं आया तो?


इसी उधेड़बुन में मैं स्कूल पहुंच गया...
सभी विद्यार्थी एक बड़े हॉल की तरफ जा रहे थे।


जब मैं हॉल में पहुंचा तो हॉल खचाखच भरा हुआ था...
सभी सीट बुक हो गई थी...
मुझे कहीं भी बैठने के लिए जगह नहीं मिली इसलिए मैं एक तरफ खड़ा हो गया।


फिर कुछ देर बाद प्रिंसिपल मैम स्टेज पर आई...
और माइक अपने हाथ में ले लिया....
और बोलना शुरू किया।


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- मेरे प्यारे विद्यार्थियों....
मुझे यह कहते हुए खुशी हो रही है कि हमारे स्कूल का रिजल्ट इस बार बहुत अच्छा आया है....
बस कुछ विद्यार्थियों को छोड़ के सभी का रिजल्ट बहुत अच्छा रहा...
और एक सबसे बड़ी खुशखबरी की बात ये है कि हमारे स्कूल के एक विद्यार्थी ने पूरे स्टेट में टॉप किया है।


पूरा हॉल तालियों से गूंज उठा...
फिर प्रिंसिपल मैम सभी का रिजल्ट अनाउंस करने लगी।


सभी स्टेज पर जाकर अपना रिजल्ट लेने लगे....
फिर आई टॉप 3 की बारी थर्ड नंबर पर हमारे स्कूल की एक लड़की थी...
सेकंड नंबर पर भी एक लड़की थी...
मेरा दिल धक धक करने लगा....
क्योंकि वहां हॉल में हम चार लोग थे जिनका रिजल्ट अनाउंस नहीं हुआ था...


प्रिंसिपल मैम की बात सुनकर हम चारों लोग के पसीने छूटने लगे कि आखिर कौन है वो टापर और कौन 3 फेल है...
पर मुझे यकीन था कि मैं ही टॉप करूंगा।


प्रिंसिपल मैम तो विद्यार्थियों पहले मैं आप सबको फेल होने वालों के नाम बताऊंगी...
पहला नाम है राहुल सिन्हा.....
दूसरा नाम है पुलकित शर्मा...
और तीसरा नाम है क्या कोई बता सकता है?


सभी मेरा नाम पुकारने लगे....
और यहां हमारे दोनों के पसीने छूट रहे थे...
प्रिंसिपल मैम:- तो विद्यार्थियों तीसरे फैलियर का नाम है प्रताप सिंह....
अब आप लोगों को टॉपर का नाम भी पता चल ही गया होगा।


And the name us Deep Verma the topper of our state give big hands to him.
दीप वर्मा आप स्टेज पर आए।


मैं तो ये खबर सुनकर अंदर से बहुत खुश हूआ..
फिर मैं स्टेज की ओर बढ़ने लगा...


सभी अध्यापक और विद्यार्थी मुझे खा जाने वाली निगाहों से देख रहे थे...
मैं स्टेज पर पहुंचा और झुक के प्रिंसिपल मैम के पैर छू लिए....
प्रिंसिपल मैम ने मुझे गले से लगा लिया....


पूरे स्कूल में एक प्रिंसिपल मैम ही थी जो मुझसे प्यार करती थी....
वरना सभी अध्यापक और विद्यार्थी मुझसे नफरत करते थे..


 प्रिंसिपल मैम मुबारक हो मेरे बच्चे.....
इस बार भी तुम ने मेरा सिर ऊचा कर दिया है..
विद्यार्थियों दीप को पूरे राज्य में टॉप करने की खुशी मे अपने शहर के बेस्ट कॉलेज में स्कॉलरशिप मिला है।
तो तालियों से दीप को बधाई दीजिए....


 एक बार फिर हॉल में तालियों का शोर सुनाई देने लगा...

फिर मैं अपना रिजल्ट लेकर स्टेज से नीचे आ गया....


 सभी लोग वापस अपने अपने घर जाने लगे...
मैं भी अपने घर जाने लगा जैसे ही गेट से बाहर निकला कि!
 अचचचाननननक......

----------


## garima

शुरुआत तो अच्छी है

----------


## pkpasi

> जॉगिंग करने गया 
> पार्क में
> या बार मे


गरिमा जी जोगिंग तो पार्क मे ही होगी

----------


## garima

Vo pahle ka bola aapne theek kr diya 2no mistake.

----------


## pkpasi

> Vo pahle ka bola aapne theek kr diya 2no mistake.


गलत फाइल अपलोड हो गई थी

----------


## bapu ji

अच्छी कहानी है। जल्द से जल्द दूसरा अपडेट दे श्रीमान जी

----------


## pkpasi

जैसे ही गेट से बाहर निकला अचानक किसी ने मेरा रास्ता रोक लिया।


वो कोई और नहीं बल्कि हमारे स्कूल के सबसे बिगड़े हुए लड़के थे...


पहला लड़का:- क्यों बे टॉपर कहां चल दिया...
मै:- घर जा रहा हूं भाई...
क्या आप मेरा रास्ता छोड़ देंगे।


दूसरा लड़का:-क्यों नहीं इतनी भी क्या जल्दी है....
हमसे अपने टॉपर होने का गिफ्ट तो लेता जा...
मै:-भाई मुझे कोई गिफ्ट नहीं चाहिए....
क्या आप मुझे जाने देंगे....


तीसरा लड़का:- क्यों बे म****** तुझे सुनाई नहीं देता...
तुझे रुकने के लिए बोला ना तो रुक...


मै:- देखो भाई मां की गाली मत दो वरना...
दूसरा लड़का:-वरना क्या बे...
प्रिंसिपल को कमप्लेंट करेगा....
जा मुन्ना जा....


ये कहकर तीनों लड़के हंसने लगे...
मै:- देखो भाई लोग ये ज्यादा हो रहा है।


तीसरा लड़का:-ये ऐसे नहीं मानेगा...
इसे सबक सिखाना ही पड़ेगा...
तेरी मां की साले...
वो लड़का इतना बोल मुझे मारने के लिए आगे बढ़ा।
उसने मेरे मुंह पर पंच मारना चाहा...


मैं ट्विस्ट करके साइड हो गया और उसी वक्त उसके पेट के दाएं तरफ पंच मार दिया...
जिससे वो नीचे गिर पड़ा और कराहने लगा...


( मुझे लड़ना तो नहीं आता....
पर पार्क में सुबह जब मैं जोगिंग पे जाता हूं तो वहां एक टीचर अपने स्टूडेंट को कुछ कराटे वगैरा और आत्मरक्षा सिखाता है.....
इसलिए कुछ मूव मैंने भी सीख लिए)


मै:- मैंने पहले ही कहा था कि मुझे मां की गाली मत देना.... 
पर इसने नहीं सुना अब भुगत...


दूसरा लड़का भी मुझे मारने को बढ़ा...
पर मैंने आगे बड़ के नीचे बैठ के एक टविस्टग किक उसके पैरों पर मारी...
जिससे वो हवा में गुलाटी खाता हुआ नीचे गिर पड़ा...
जैसे ही मैं खड़ा हुआ!
किसी ने पीछे से मेरे सिर पर किसी सख्त चीज से वार किया...


मुझे सिर मैं बहुत ज्यादा दर्द होने लगा...
और खून भी बहने लगा जब मैंने पीछे पलट के देखा तो पीछे पहला लड़का एक बेसबाल बैट लिए खड़ा था।


जैसे ही वो दोबारा मुझे मारने को हुआ....
मैंने आगे बढ़ के बेसबॉल बैट को पकड़ लिया...
और एक पंच उसके पेट में दे मारा....
वो भी पेट पकड़कर नीचे बैठ गया...
फिर मैंने उसके मुँह पर एक किक जड दी...
वो वही लेट के तड़पने लगा...


हमारे चारों तरफ काफी भीड़ जमा हो गई थी।


प्रिंसिपल मैम और बाकी के अध्यापक भी वहां पहुंच गए....
पहला अध्यापक:- क्या हुआ यहां?
दूसरा लड़का:- सर इसने हमे मारा!
पहला अध्यापक:- क्यों बे लड़के तुने इन्हे क्यों मारा?


मै:-सर लड़ाई इन्होंने शुरू की थी...
और इन्होंने मुझे मां की गाली भी दी...


इतने में प्रिंसिपल मैम ने आगे बढ़कर उन तीनों लड़कों को थप्पड़ मार दिया।


पहला अध्यापक:- मैम ये आप क्या कर रही है...
गलती उस लड़के की है... 


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- गलती उसकी नहीं इनकी है...


दूसरा अध्यापक:- आप इतने विश्वास के साथ कैसे कह सकती हैं कि गलती इनकी है और उस लड़के कि नही?


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- क्योंकि मैं दीप को कई सालों से जानती हूं...
वो कभी भी झूठ नहीं बोलता..
समझे..
(उन तीनों से) दफा हो जाओ यहां से...


वो तीनो मुझे घूरते हुए वहां से चले गए...
इतने में मुझे चक्कर आने लगे और मैं बेहोश होने लगा।


और कुछ ही पलों में नीचे गिर पड़ा.....


प्रिंसिपल मैम की निगाह जब मुझ पर पड़ी तो वो भाग के मेरे पास आ गई।


जब उन्होंने मेरे सिर के पीछे हाथ लगाया तो उन्हें वहां कुछ गिला गिला सा महसूस हुआ।
जब उन्होंने अपना हाथ देखा तो वहां खून लगा हुआ था।


प्रिंसिपल मैम हे भगवान खून...
खड़े-खड़े मेरा मुंह क्या देख रहे हो?
जल्दी से इसे मेरी गाड़ी तक पहुंचाओ।


फिर कुछ अध्यापकों ने मुझे उठा के प्रिंसिपल मैम की गाड़ी मे लिटाया....
प्रिंसिपल मैम ने मेरा सिर अपनी गोद में रख लिया...
और ड्राइवर को गाड़ी हॉस्पिटल ले जाने के लिए कहा।


जल्द ही हम लोग हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गए...
मैम ने वार्ड बॉय को बुलाकर मुझे स्ट्रेचर पर लिटाया और अंदर ले गई....
डॉक्टर ने मेरे सिर पर पट्टी कर दी....
प्रिंसिपल:- डॉक्टर दीप अभी कैसा है?


डॉक्टर:-ये अब ठीक है....
ज्यादा खून बह जाने की वजह से शरीर में कमजोरी आ गई और वो बेहोश हो गया....
अगर थोड़ी सी देर हो जाती तो....
इसे बचाना मुश्किल हो जाता...
बस कुछ देर बाद इसे होश आ जाएगा।


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- धन्यवाद डॉक्टर।


फिर डॉक्टर वहां से चला गया...
मैम वहां मेरे पास ही बैठी रही...


करीब रात के 8:00 बजे मुझे होश आया...
मैंने देखा मैं कहीं नई जगह पर हूं....
फिर मुझे दवा की स्मेल आने लगी....
मैं समझ गया....
मै हॉस्पिटल में हूं....
फिर मै अपने चारों तरफ देखने लगा...
प्रिंसिपल मैम मेरे पास ही बैठी थी....
प्रिंसिपल मैम ने जब मुझे होश में आते देखा तो वो उठ के मेरे पास आ गई और मेरे माथे को चुम के बोली..
प्रिंसिपल मैम:- अब कैसी तबीयत है बेटा तुम्हारी?


मै:- अभी अच्छा हूं....
पर मैं यहां कैसे?


प्रिंसिपल मैम:-मैं तुम्हे यहां लेकर आई हूं।
तुम्हारे सिर पर चोट लगी थी...
जिससे तुम्हारा बहुत खून बह गया...
और बेहोश हो गए...
फिर मैं तुम्हें यहाँ ले आई।
पर तुम मुझे ये बताओ कि तुमने उनसे झगड़ा क्यों किया??


मैं:-(भोली सी सूरत बना के)मैम झगड़ा मैंने नहीं उन्होने शुरू किया था...


फिर मैंने मैम को वहां पे जो कुछ हुआ सब बता दिया।


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- चलो कोई बात नहीं तुम यहीं रुको मैं डॉक्टर के पास हो के आई...
तुम्हें डिस्चार्ज करवाना है।


फिर मैम रुम से बाहर चली गई....
कुछ देर बाद वो रूम में वापस आई....
उनके साथ डॉक्टर भी था....
फिर डॉक्टर ने कुछ चेकअप किया...
और कुछ दवा लिखकर मुझे डिस्चार्ज कर दिया।

----------


## pkpasi

फिर हम प्रिंसिपल मैम की कार में बैठकर घर को निकल गए.....
मैंने मैम को अपने घर चलने को कहा....


मै:- मैम प्लीज मुझे मेरे घर छोड़ दीजिए...
प्रिंसिपल मैम:- चुपचाप बैठे रहो....
तुम मेरे साथ मेरे घर जा रहे हो....
तुम्हारे सिर पर काफी चोट आई है और तुम काफी कमजोर भी हो गए हो.....
और तुम अपने घर में अकेले रहते हो...
कोई भी तुम्हारी देखभाल करने वाला नही....
तो अब चुपचाप मेरे घर चलो समझे।


मै:-पर मैम....
प्रिंसिपल मैम:-(बीच में ही बात काटते हुए)कोई एक्सक्यूज नही....
अब तुम मेरे साथ चल रहे हो तो चल रहे हो समझे।


मैंने सिर्फ हां मैं गर्दन हिला दी।
जिसे देख प्रिंसिपल मैम के होठो पर मुस्कुराहट आ गई.....
 उन्होंने मुझे गले लगा लिया....


प्रिंसिपल मैम:- देट्स लाइक ए गुड बॉय....


मैम ने मुझे लिटा के मेरा सिर अपनी गोद में रख लिया....
जल्दी ही हम मैम के घर के बाहर थे....


मैम के घर में सिर्फ उनके पति उनकी बेटी और वो ही रहती थी...
उनका घर दो मंजिला था....


घर के गेट से एंटर होते ही सामने सीटिंग हाल था....
उसके एक साइड में डाइनिंग टेबल था और उसी साइड किचन भी था सीटिंग के दूसरी साइड तीन रूम थे।
एक रूम मैम का दूसरा गेस्ट रूम और तीसरा स्टोर रूम....


फर्स्ट फ्लोर पर भी 3 रूम थे...
एक उनकी बेटी का और बाकी के गेस्ट रूम थे।


( मैम की फैमिली का थोड़ा सा परिचय हो जाए....
मैम कविता वर्मा उम्र 36....
दिखने में खूबसूरत....
दिल की साफ....
इनका काम है सिर्फ प्यार बांटना.....
हमेशा खुश रहती है


मैम की बेटी प्रीत शर्मा उम्र 16...
बिल्कुल प्यारी सी गुड़िया....
इकलौती बेटी....
शरारती और समझ दोनों का कंबीनेशन है)


जब हम घर पहुंचे तो मैम के हस्बैंड हॉल में सोफे पर बैठे थे...
जब उनकी नजर हम पे पड़ी तो वो उठ के हमारे पास आ गए...


दीपक:-कविता कहां थी तुम आज काफी देर हो गई?
अगर कोई जरूरी काम था तो बता तो देती....
उपर से फोन भी नहीं उठा रही थी।


कविता मैम:- सॉरी वो मैं भूल गई थी...
और फोन साइलेंट पर था....


फिर दीपक अंकल की नजर मुझ पर पड़ी।


दीपक:- ठीक है...
 वैसे ये लड़का कौन है?
तुमने परिचय नहीं करवाया!


 कविता मैम:- खुद पहचानो...
दीपक:- ओह्हहह तो ये चैलेंज है?
तो सोचने तो कौन हो सकता है....
हां कही ये दीप तो नहीं?


दीपक अंकल की बात सुन मैं सन्न रह गया....
फिर मैंने मैम की तरफ देखा जो मुस्कुरा रही थी.....
उन्होंने अंकल की तरफ हां में गर्दन हिला दी...
अंकल ने भी मुझे गले से लगा लिया....


फिर मुझे अलग करके बोले 
दीपक:- पर इसके सिर पे ये पट्टी कैसी?


उसके बाद जो कुछ आज स्कूल में हुआ मैम ने वो सब कुछ अंकल को बता दिया।


दीपक:- चलो कोई बात नहीं...
आओ बैठो...
फिर हम सभी सोफे पर बैठ गए।


कविता मैम:- वैसे मेरी गुड़िया कहां है?
दीपक:- वो अभी तक अपने रूम में पढ़ाई कर रही है। कविता मैम:- हे राम डिनर किया कि नहीं उसने?


दीपक:- तुम्हारी लाडली है....
मैं तो कह-कह के थक गया...
पर वो बोली मां के साथ ही खाऊंगी।


कविता मैम:- चलो मैं ही बुला कर आती हूं उसे।


कविता मैम:-(एक नौकर से) हरिया जाके रामू से कहो वो दीप के लिए खिचड़ी बना दे।


हरिया:- जी मालकिन....


फिर कविता प्रीत के रूम की ओर बढ गई।


इधर दीप इस सोच में डूबा था कि...
मैम उसे इतना प्यार कैसे करती है बाकी सभी तो उससे नफरत करते है....


उधर मैम प्रीत के रूम के पास आ चुकी थी।
उन्होंने जा के प्रीत का डोर नॉक किया...
नॉक नॉक...


प्रीत:- पापा मैंने कह दिया ना मुझे भूख नहीं है...
फिर आप क्यों बार-बार आ रहे है....
कविता मैम:- अच्छा बेटा जी मेरे साथ भी नहीं खाओगी...


जैसे ही प्रीत ने अपनी मां की आवाज सुनी...
उसने भाग के दरवाजा खोला...
और अपनी मां के गले लग गई...
प्रीत:- मां आप आ गई...
मैम ने उसे अपने से अलग किया और उसका गाल चूम लिया।


कविता मैम:- जी मेरी गुड़िया...
प्रीत:- तो फिर जल्दी जल्दी नीचे चलो मुझे बहुत भूख लगी है...
मैम मजे लेने के मूड मे..


कविता मैम:- लेकिन तुम्हें भूख नहीं थी अब तो तुम सिर्फ मेरे लिए खा रही हो..।
प्रीत:- तो जाओ मुझे सच में नहीं खाना...
और उसने मुंह फुला लिया...
कविता मैम:- अरे अरे मेरी गुड़िया तो गुस्सा हो गई..
मैं तो मजाक कर रही थी।


कविता मैम:-सॉरी बाबा....
अब माफ भी कर दो....
प्रीत:- नहीं करूंगी...नहीं करूंगी...
जाओ आप यहां से..
कविता मैम:- अच्छा तो ठीक है...
तो मैं तुम्हारे हिस्से का खाना तुम्हारे भैया को खिला दूँ?


प्रीत ने जैसे ही मैम की ये बात सुनी तो वो फौरन अपनी मां की तरह देखने लगी!


प्रीत:- मां क्या सच में भैया आए है?
 कविता मैम ने सिर्फ हां में गर्दन हिला दिया।


प्रीत खुशी से उछल पड़ी।


 प्रीत:- क्या सच्ची में दीप भैया आए हैं?
तो चलो ना जल्दी से मुझे उनसे मिलना है।


फिर कविता मैम और प्रीत नीचे आ गई...
मैं और अंकल अभी भी सोफे पर बैठे थे.....


प्रीत भागकर मेरी और आने लगी....
मैं भी खड़ा हो गया...
खुशी से नही....
मैं तो इसलिए खड़ा हुआ था कि ये लड़की मेरी तरफ क्यों भागी आ रही।


इतने में प्रीत आ के मेरे गले लग गई।


प्रीत:- मेरे भैया आ गए...
मेरे भैया आ गए...
 अब मैं अपने भैया को कहीं नहीं जाने दूंगी (अपना चेहरा ऊपर करके)
बोलो ना भैया मुझे छोड़ कर तो नहीं जाओगे।


मैंने सिर्फ ना मैं गर्दन हिला दी...


क्योंकि तब मेरा दिमाग चल ही नहीं रहा था।


मैं तो इस बात से हैरान था!
कि प्रिंसिपल मैम का पूरा परिवार मुझे जानता था।




फिर जब उसने मेरे सिर पे पट्टी देखी तो मुझसे पूछा....


प्रीत:- भैया ये आपके सिर पे क्या हुआ?


मै:-कुछ नहीं गुड़िया वो थोड़ी सी चोट लग गई थी..
प्रीत:- आप भी ना भैया...
बिल्कुल बच्चे हो बिल्कुल भी ध्यान नहीं रखते हो अपना...
 आओ मेरे साथ डिनर करो और फिर आप रूम में जाना है आराम करने समझे कि नही?


मैंने सिर्फ हां में सिर हिलाया...
मैम और अंकल वहां बैठे मुस्कुरा रहे थे..


फिर हम लोग डाइनिंग टेबल पे बैठ गए।


प्रीत:- आज मैं अपने भैया को अपने हाथ से खिलाऊंगी... खाओगे ना मेरे हाथ से....


मैंने इस बार भी सिर्फ हां मैं गर्दन हिलाई।


फिर प्रीत मुझे अपने हाथों से खिलाने लगी....
मुझे आज तक सिर्फ नफरत ही मिली थी...
आज मैं इतना प्यार सहन ना कर पाया और मेरी आंखों से आंसू निकल आए।
मेरी आंखों में आंसू देखकर प्रीत ने मैम से कहा....


 प्रीत:- मां देखो भैया रो रहे है।


मैम उठ के मेरे पास आ गई...


कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ बेटा रो क्यों रही हो....


मै:- कुछ नहीं मैम आज तक मैंने सिर्फ लोगों की नफरत ही देखी है आज आप लोगों के द्वारा मिला प्यार सहन नही हुआ....
और मेरी आंखों से अपने आप आंसू निकल आए।


ये सुनकर मैम ने मुझे गले लगा लिया....


कविता मैम:- अरे मेरा बच्चा...
बस चुप हो जा....


इतने ने प्रीत बोली!


प्रीत:-मां आपने सही कहा भैया सच में ही बच्चे हैं देखो तो कैसे बच्चों की तरह रो रहे है।


प्रीत की बात सुनकर सभी मुस्कुरा दिए।


 फिर हम सब ने अपना डिनर कंप्लीट किया...


फिर सभी वहां बैठकर बातें करने लगे।

----------


## bapu ji

बहुतइ बढ़िया जी

----------


## pkpasi

मित्र हौसला बढाने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## prem_sagar

उत्तम एवं मनोरंजक  कथानक !
 धन्यवाद पी के पासी जी !
अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा है !

----------


## pkpasi

> उत्तम एवं मनोरंजक  कथानक !
>  धन्यवाद पी के पासी जी !
> अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा है !


जल्द ही अपडेट दूगा

----------


## garima

अच्छी स्टोरी है जी।

----------


## bapu ji

> उत्तम एवं मनोरंजक  कथानक !
>  धन्यवाद पी के पासी जी !
> अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा है !


आप कब अपडेट देंगे प्रेम जी

----------


## prem_sagar

> आप कब अपडेट देंगे प्रेम जी


प्रिय मित्र , मेरे सूत्र के तो दोनों वृतांत संपूर्ण हो चुके है !
आप कृपया फिर से देख ले , कुछ भी अधुरा नहीं  है !

----------


## pkpasi

डिनर के बाद हमने कुछ देर बातें की...


इस बीच मैम ने मुझे दवा भी दे दी....


 फिर मुझे ग्राउंड फ्लोर पर ही गेस्ट रूम में ले जाकर लिटा दिया।
फिर मैम लाइट बंद करके चली गई....
बाकी सभी भी उठ के अपने अपने रूम में चले गए।


मैं रात पता नहीं कितनी देर तक जागता रहा और सोचता रहा कि आखिर मैम और उनका परिवार मुझसे इतना प्यार क्यों करते है।


पर फिर मैं सारी बातें झटक कर सो गया।


#####नई सुबह हुई#####


पता नहीं ये सुबह किसके लिए क्या लाने वाली है।
प्रीत आज सबसे पहले उठी....
इस दिन का इंतजार ना जाने उसने कब से किया था.... उसका हर वक्त यही ख्वाब था कि...
 उसका भी कोई भाई हो और वो उसे प्यार से उठाएं...
और वो सपना भी आज पूरा होने वाला था।


वो जल्दी से उठी...
और अपने रूम का दरवाजा खोल के नीचे के फ्लोर की ओर भागी.....
पर शायद अभी उसका सपना पूरा होने का वक्त नहीं आया था.....
वो जैसे ही सीढ़ियों के पास पहुंची कि उसका पैर फिसल गया उसके मुंह से चीख निकल गई....


प्रीत:-मममममममी!


और वो सीढ़ियों पे गिरने लगी....
वो लुढकती हुई सीढ़ीयो से नीचे की ओर जा रही थी...
जब वो आखरी सीढ़ी पर पहुंची तो उसका सिर  सीढी की नोक से टकरा गया!
उसके सिर से खून निकलने लगा....
और वो बेहोश हो गयी।


सभी लोग भाग के उसके पास पहुंचे...
सभी की आंखों में आंसू आ गए।


कविता मैम:- (रोते हुए) गुड़िया बेटा उठ जा....
बेटा देख तेरी मां तेरे पास है....
(अंकल से)दीपक देखो हमारी गुडिया उठ क्यों नही रही है!
उसे उठाओ प्लीज!


दीपक अंकल ने जल्दी से प्रीत को गोद में उठाया.....
और बाहर की ओर भागे....


बाहर आकर उन्होंने गुड़िया को कार की पिछली सीट पर लिटाया...
गुड़िया के साथ पीछे मैम भी बैठ गई।


मैं अंकल के साथ आगे बैठ गया....
मैं और आंटी उसे उठाने की पूरी कोशिश कर रहे थे।


जल्दी ही हम लोग हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गए।


प्रीत को OT मे ले जाया गया.....
3 घंटे तक ऑपरेशन चलता रहा...
फिर डॉक्टर बाहर आ गए।


कविता मैम:- डॉक्टर मेरी बच्ची कैसी है?


डॉक्टर:-देखिए अभी हम कुछ नहीं कह सकते....
उसके सिर पर काफी चोट लगी है.....
और खून भी काफी बह गया है.....
इसलिए अभी पेशेंट को ऑब्जरवेशन में रखना होगा.....
अगर उन्हें कल तक होश नहीं आया तो वो कोमा मे भी जा सकती है।


ये सुनकर हम सभी की आंखों से झर-झर आंसू बहने लगे....
जल्दी प्रीत को रूम में शिफ्ट कर दिया गया।


मैम और अंकल उसके पास चले गए.....
मैं बाहर ही बैठ गया...
मेरे मन में कुछ चल रहा था....
कुछ देर बाद में उठ के चल दिया।


कहां पता नही....
बस चलने लगा.....
मैं कुछ कदम ही चला था कि मुझे हॉस्पिटल में एक मंदिर दिखा!


मैं जाकर मंदिर के सामने हाथ जोड़कर घुटनों के बल बैठ गया।
मै:- हे भगवान क्यों लिखा है ये सब मेरी किस्मत में?
जो भी मेरे करीब आता है....
उसके साथ हमेशा बुरा होता है....
बड़ी मुश्किल से कोई मुझे प्यार करने लगा था....
पर वो भी ज्यादा वक्त नहीं चला....
क्यों भगवान आखिर क्यो.....
मेरी उस प्यारी सी गुड़िया प्रीत की क्या गलती है.....
वो तो फूल जैसी बच्ची है....
उसके साथ इतना बुरा क्यों किया?
 जो कुछ करना है मेरे साथ करो...
उस बच्ची को बचा लो भगवान....
मेरी गुड़िया को बचा लो भगवान.....
मैं वादा करता हूं कि मैं उससे हमेशा के लिए दूर हो जाऊंगा.....
बस मेरी गुड़िया को ठीक कर दो....
मेरी मनहूशियत का साया उसके ऊपर ना पड़े....
भगवान प्लीज एक बार उसे होश आ जाए...
फिर मैं उससे दूर हो जाऊंगा....
प्लीज भगवान....
प्लीज।


इधर में भगवान के आगे प्रार्थना कर रहा था।
और कोई था जो भी बातें सुन रहा था.... 
ये कोई और नहीं मैम थी!


दरअसल बात ये है कि जब मैम अंदर प्रीत के पास बैठी तो एकदम से उनके दिमाग में मेरे बारे में ख्याल आया...
फिर मैम ने मुझे इधर-उधर देखा...
पर मै रूम में नहीं था....
फिर वो बाहर आ गई।


जब वो बाहर आई तो मैं उनको बेसुध सा कहीं जाता हुआ दिखाई दिया।
उन्होंने मुझे आवाज लगाई पर मैंने नहीं सुना..
फिर मैम भी मेरे पीछे आ गई....
फिर मैं मंदिर में चलते चलते बैठ गया।


मैम भी मेरे पीछे ही थी..।।
मैम के मुझ तक पहुंचने तक मैने अपनी प्रार्थना शुरू कर दी थी...
जो कि मैम ने भी सुन ली....


और मेरे साथ साथ उनकी भी आंखों में आंसू थे।


फिर मैम पलट के वहां से चली गई।
मैं भी वहां से उठकर वापस रूम के पास आकर बैठ गया...
 मैम अभी प्रीत के पास ही बैठी थी...
पर उनके दिमाग में मेरी ही बातें घूम रही थी!


ऐसे ही पूरा दिन बीत गया...
और रात भी...
पर प्रीत को होश नहीं आया था...


अगले दिन....
दोपहर का वक्त था पर अभी भी प्रीत को होश नहीं आया था...
अब सभी के दिल का डर बढने लगा था....
क्योंकि अगर प्रीत को होश नहीं आया...
तो प्रीत कोमा में चली जाती।


दोपहर के 1:30 का टाइम था...
 मैम प्रीत के पास ही बैठी थी।
कविता मैम:-बेटा उठ जा ना.....
क्यों अपनी मां को तड़पा रही है.....
बेटा उठ जाना तेरी मम्मा की जान निकल जाएगी प्लीज बेटा.....


इधर मैं भी मन ही मन प्रीत के ठीक होने की दुआ मांग रहा था...


पर कहते हैं ना भगवान के घर देर है अंधेर नही।
शायद ये कहावत किसी ने सच ही बनाई है....


मैम प्रीत के हाथ पे सिर रख के रो रही थी....
कि तभी अचानक!

----------


## bapu ji

> प्रिय मित्र , मेरे सूत्र के तो दोनों वृतांत संपूर्ण हो चुके है !
> आप कृपया फिर से देख ले , कुछ भी अधुरा नहीं  है !



महोदय नया सूत्र प्रारम्भ करने के विचार मे नहीं है

----------


## bapu ji

अचानक क्या हुआ. जल्द ही अपडेट दीजिएगा

----------


## pkpasi

> अचानक क्या हुआ. जल्द ही अपडेट दीजिएगा


इस अचानक के जवाब के लिए आपको थोड़ा सा इंतजार करना पडेगा।

----------


## pkpasi

मैम प्रीत के हाथ पर सिर रखकर रो रही थी...
कि तभी अचानक मुझे कुछ याद आया....
मैं उठा और हॉस्पिटल के गेट से बाहर आया....
और ऑटो पकड़ के कहीं चल दिया।

कुछ देर बाद ऑटो कहीं जाकर रुका!
जहां ऑटो रुका था वहां एक मंदिर था।

जैसे जैसे मैं आगे बढ़ रहा था......
कुछ यादे मेरी आंखों के सामने आ गई....
इस मंदिर मे मै अक्सर अपनी मां के साथ आया करता था..
 अपनी मां के गुजरने के बाद भी मै कभी-कभी यहां आता था....

जैसे-जैसे मैं आगे बढ़ता गया....
मेरी यादें ताजा होती गई....
और आंखों से आंसू भी बहने लगी।

मैं चलता हुआ मंदिर मे जा पहुंचा....
और माता रानी की मूर्ति के आगे घुटनों के बल बैठ गया!

मै:- माता रानी मेरी मां कहती थी कि आप सब की रक्षा करती है....
दीन दुखियों के दुख हरती है....
आपके आगे जिसने भी झोली फैलाई है....
आपने हमेशा उसकी झोली भरी है....
आज मैं भी आपके सामने झोली फैला रहा हूं....
मुझ भिखारी की भी झोली भर दो माता....
मेरी गुड़िया को ठीक कर दो....
ये सब मेरी मनहूसियत के कारण हुआ है...
जैसे जैसे मैं किसी के करीब होता जाता हूं....
वैसे वैसे उसके साथ कोई ना कोई हादसा होता रहता है...
मैं आपसे वादा करता हूं कि मैं गुड़िया और मैम की फैमिली से दूर चला जाऊंगा....
प्लीज माता रानी मेरी गुड़िया को ठीक दो प्लीज माता रानी....
मेरी गुड़िया को ठीक कर दो।

उसके बाद मैं वही फूट फूट कर रोने लगा।

मैं कुछ देर तक वही बैठा रोता रहा...
फिर किसी ने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा!!

पुजारी जी:- बेटा ऐसे निराश मत हो....
माता रानी पर विश्वास रखो...
वो सब ठीक करेंगी....
माता रानी उनकी पुकार जरूर सुनती हैं  जो सच्चे दिल से प्रार्थना करते है...
तुम अपनी परेशानी बताओ।

मै:-बाबा मेरी गुड़िया के सिर पर चोट लगी है...
उसकी हालत गंभीर बनी हुई है....
डॉक्टर ने कहा है कि अगर उसे होश नही आया तो वो कोमा में जा सकती है।

मेरी बात सुन के पंडित जी मंदिर के अंदर चले गए...
कुछ देर बाद वो वापस आए!!!

पंडित जी:- ये लो!

इतना बोल उन्होंने एक छोटी सी कांच शीशी मुझे पकड़ा दी....
उसमें कुछ बूंदे घी की थी...
इसे अपनी बहन के माथे पर लगा देना...
और फिर उसकी आंखों पर...
माता रानी कृपा करेंगी।

फिर पंडित जी वहां से चले गए....
और मैं उठा माता को प्रणाम किया और चल पड़ा वापस हॉस्पिटल!
जल्दी ही मैं हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गया....

फिर मै जाके प्रीत के रूम में घुस गया....
मैम अभी भी प्रीत के बेड पे सिर रख के बैठी थी। 

मैने आगे बढ़ के वो घी प्रीत के माथे और आंखों पर लगा दिया...।
और माता रानी से प्रीत को ठीक करने की दुआ मांगने लगा।

फिर मैं बाहर आ गया....
और सीसे से अंदर देखने लगा...
कुछ देर बाद प्रीत के हाथ में हलचल होने लगी!

फिर धीरे-धीरे उसने आंखे खोली...
फिर उसने इधर उधर देखा....
मैम उसके बेड पे सिर रख के लेटी हुई थी....
उसने मैम को आवाज लगाई।

 प्रीत:- (धीमी आवाज में)मम्मी..

प्रीत की आवाज सुन मैम एकदम से उठ बैठी....
जब उन्होंने प्रीत को उठा हुआ देखा तो.....
वो बहुत खुश हुई...
वो उठ के प्रीत का चेहरा चूमने लगी।

कविता मैम:- मेरी बच्ची तू ठीक तो है?

प्रीत:- हां मां...
बस सिर में थोड़ा सा दर्द है।

कविता मैम:- चलो कोई बात नहीं वो भी ठीक हो जाएगा...
 इतने मे मै डॉक्टर को बुला लाया...
डॉक्टर ने चेकअप किया...
और बोला!!

डॉक्टर:- अब आपकी बच्ची खतरे से बाहर है....
कविता मेम :- थैंक्स डॉक्टर...

फिर डॉक्टर वहाँ से चला गया।
मैं भी बाहर आ गया..
फिर मैम ने प्रीत से कुछ देर बाद की।

उसके बाद मैम ने मुझे आवाज लगाई...
मैं अंदर गया....
और जा के प्रीत के पास खड़ा हो गया।

मै:- अब कैसी है मेरी गुड़िया??

प्रीत:- मै ठीक हूं भैया।

मै:- चलो तुम आराम करो ।
उसके बाद मैं कुछ देर उसके पास और बैठा...
फिर नर्स आ गई और उसे नींद का इंजेक्शन लगा दिया...

 जिससे उसे नींद आ गई।

----------


## pkpasi

प्रीत को होश आ गया था....


मैम भी खुश थी और मै भी खुश था...
अंकल को भी हमने इस बारे मे खबर कर दी थी....


अब वक्त आ गया था....
मेरा भगवान से किया वादा पूरा करने का....
मैम की फैमिली से दूर रहने का वादा....
यही सब सोचते हुए मैं कुर्सी से खड़ा हुआ और चल दिया...


मै बाहर आ के.....
हॉस्पिटल के बाहर उसके बगल में एक पार्क था...
मै उसमे जाके बैठ गया...
और अपनी जिंदगी के बारे में सोचने लगा.....
क्या जिंदगी है मेरी?
मै न खुद किसी के करीब जा सकता हूं और न ही किसी को अपने करीब आने दे सकता हूं।


आखिर मेरा कसूर क्या है भगवान?
इससे अच्छा तो मुझे पैदा ही नहीं होने देते भगवान....
किसी के साथ कुछ बुरा तो ना होता!!


मै यही सब सोच रहा था कि किसी ने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा।


मैंने पलट के देखा तो वो मैम थी!!


कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ यहां क्यों बैठ गए आ के?


मै:- बस  यूँ ही...
अपने घर जाने का वक्त हो गया।


कविता मैम:- क्यो मेरा घर तुम्हारा घर नही है?
क्या हम लोग तुम्हारे अपने नही है ?


मै:- ऐसी बात नहीं है मैम बस मैं खुद आपके पास रहने के लायक नही हूँ!!


कविता मैम:- क्यों ऐसा क्या हुआ?
जो तुम हमारे साथ रहने के लायक नही हो।


मै:- है कोई वजह!!
बस आप मुझे जाने दीजिए।


कविता मैम:- बिना वजह बताएं तो मै तुम्हे जाने नही दूंगी।


मैं :-तो ठीक है सुनिए....
मै मनहूस हूं.....
मेरी ही मनहूसियत की वजह से मैंने अपने इकलौते दोस्त को खो दिया.....
अब मुझे मे किसी और को खोने की ताकत नहीं है....
शायद यही मेरी किस्मत है....
सबसे अलग रहना....
और ना ही मेरी किस्मत में प्यार है।


इतना बोलते बोलते मेरी आंखों से आंसू आ गए...
और मैं उठ कर जाने लगा!


पर मैम ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया...


कविता मैम:- किसने कहा कि तुम मनहूस हो?
जो सब हुआ वो हादसे थे....
उनकी वजह तुम नहीं हो...
सब अपनी अपनी किस्मत होती है...
किसी की किस्मत में कुछ लिखा होता है...
और किसी किस्मत में कुछ ....
जरूरी नहीं है कि हम खुद को उसका कारण माने।


मै:- मैम आप ये इसलिए कह रही हो क्योकि आप मुझसे प्यार करती हो....
पर मुझे पता है कि ये सब मेरी मनहूसियत की वजह से हुआ है....
और फिक्र मत कीजिए मैं बीच-बीच में गुड़िया से मिलता रहूंगा।


उसके बाद मैं जाने लगा तो फिर से मैम ने मेरा पकड़ लिया।


मै:- मैम प्लीज मुझे जाने दो....
आपको मेरी कसम....
मुझे भगवान से किया वादा भी पूरा करना है....
नहीं तो मेरी गुड़िया पर फिर से कोई मुसीबत आ जाएगी।


कविता मैम:- अगर तुम चले गए तो मै गुड़िया को क्या जवाब दूंगी ?
कि उसका भाई कहां है।


मै:- गुड़िया को बोल दीजिएगा कि मै किसी काम से बाहर गया हूं।
और मै उससे मिलने आता रहूंगा...
चलता हूं मैम...
मुझे माफ कर दीजिए....
अगर कोई गलती हो गई हो तो!!


उसके बाद मैं वहां से निकला और अपने घर की ओर चल दिया मैम भी उठ के मेरे पीछे हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल दी।


मै:- जल्दी ही घर पहुंच गया....
घर पहुंच कर मैंने दरवाजा बंद किया


और चारपाई पर बैठ के फूट-फूट के रोने वाला.....
जब दिल थोड़ा हल्का हो गया तो मैं उठा और कॉफी शॉप की ड्रेस पहन के निकल पड़ा अपने काम पे!


कॉफी शॉप पर पहुंच कर मैंने अपनी हाजिरी लगवाई।


इतने में मैनेजर मेरे पास आया!!


मैनेजर:- क्यों बे कामचोर 3 दिन से कहा था?


मै:- सर मेरे सिर पर चोट लग गई थी....
खून काफी बह गया था.....
जिसकी वजह से कमजोरी आ गई थी....
इसलिए मैं काम पे नहीं आ पाया।


मैनेजर:- तो खबर तेरा बाप करता....
कम से कम खबर तो करनी चाहिए....
काम ना धाम है कोई...
बस कामचोरी के बहाने है।


मै:- देखिए सर मेरे पिताजी को कुछ मत कहना....
मुझे चाहे कुछ भी कह लो.....
वरना अच्छा नहीं होगा!!!


मैनेजर:- देख लो भाई लोग....
एक तो कामचोरी ऊपर से धमकी भी देता है हरामखोर....
 कर ले जो करना है मैं तो ऐसे ही बोलूंगा...
तेरे बाप को क्या तेरे पूरे खानदान को बोलूंगा गंदे खून की गंदी पैदाइश।


मैनेजर की बात ने मेरे अंदर गुस्से की एक चिंगारी जगा दी...
मैंने एक पंच बनाया....
और उस मैनेजर के मुंह पर दे मारा....
मैनेजर ऊपर उछला और एक टेबल पर जा गिरा.... मैनेजर की छोडी चिंगारी उसी पे भारी पड़ी।


मै:- सुन बे मैनेजर अगर आगे से किसी की फैमिली के बारे में ऐसा वैसा कुछ बोला तो मैं तेरा वो हाल करूंगा की तेरी सात पूस्ते याद रखेंगी।


उसके बाद मैं वहां से निकल कर वापस घर आ गया।


कॉफी शॉप पर कोई था जो कि सब देख रहा था और उसकी आंखों में आंसू थे।


फिर मैं घर मे आया कपड़े चेंज किए....
और चारपाई पर बैठ गया।


मेरे हाथ में मेरी मां की तस्वीर थी....
और आंखों में आंसू थे।


मै:- मां मैं क्या करूं?
क्यूं मेरा ऐसा नसीब लिखा गया?
मैंने किसी का क्या बिगाड़ा है?


मैं ऐसी ही रोता रहा.....
और कब मेरी आंख लग गई मुझे पता ही नहीं चला.... उसके बाद मेरी आंख सुबह ही खुली।


मैं उठा और जोगिंग के लिए पार्क में आ गया....
कुछ देर तक जोगिंग की.....
उसके बाद थोड़ा बहुत एक्सरसाइज की....
उसके बाद मैने कराटे क्लास को ध्यान से देखा।


आज फिर गेट से तीन लोगों की एंट्री हुई।


आज भी उनकी बातें मेरे दिल को चुभी....
पहली लड़की:- ये आज आज फिर यहां....
अच्छा भला 2 दिन से गायब था....
आज फिर अपनी मनहूस शक्ल दिखाने आ गया।


आदमी:- कोई बात नहीं बेटा किसी के लिए अपना मूड खराब नहीं करते।


पर आज एक कमाल की बात थी!!!!
वो  दूसरी लड़की शांत थी।


फिर मैं वापस घर आ गया...
और अपने लिए चाय नाश्ता बनाया....
और फिर गुड़िया से मिलने चल दिया हॉस्पिटल!!!

----------


## Loka

नई कहानी के लिए आपको बधाई व धन्यवाद।
बहुत बढ़िया है, अब 1 लड़की शांत क्यों हो गई ये जानना है।
कहीं उसने दीप की बातें तो नही सुन ली।
कहीं वो उसके प्यार में तो नही पड़ने वाली?
अब ये सब आपके अपडेट में पता चलेगा।

----------


## pkpasi

मैं नाश्ता करके घर से हॉस्पिटल की ओर निकल गया।


मैं अभी घर से कुछ ही दूरी पे था कि....
एक बॉल लुडकती हुई सड़क पर आ गई.....
और एक 3 साल का बच्चा उसके पीछे-पीछे आ रहा था....
और उसने बॉल को पकड़ लिया और वहीं सड़क पर खेलने लगा....
इतने में एक तेज रफ्तार कार आई जो बेकाबू हो गई थी!


और ड्राइवर उस बच्चे को साइड होने के लिए हॉर्न बजाने लगा....
 पर बच्चा वहीं खेलता रहा....
इतने मे हॉर्न की आवाज सुनकर मेरी नजर उस कार पे पड़ी....
पहले तो मुझे पता ना चला क्यो आखिर ये कार वाला हॉर्न क्यों बजा रहा है???
पर जब मेरी नजर उस बच्चे पे पड़ी.....
तो मेरा दिल दहल गया.....
कार बच्चे के बहुत नजदीक आ गई....
मै भागकर उस बच्चे की ओर जाने लगा!!


गाड़ी बिल्कुल बच्चे के पास थी.....
जैसे ही गाड़ी बच्चे को छूने वाली थी...
मै उस बच्चे के पास पहुंच गया और उसे उठा के साइड मे कूद गया....
मैं बच्चे के साथ पलटी खाता हुआ दूसरी ओर पहुंच गया।


वो कार भी आगे बढ़ती रही....
मुझे कुछ खरोचे आई पर बच्चा बिल्कुल ठीक था....
पर वो रोने लग गया...
इतने में बच्चे के माता पिता भी भाग के हमारी ओर आने लगे।


और उधर वो कार एक ट्रक से टकराने वाली थी...
उस ट्रक वाले ने गाड़ी को दूसरी ओर कट मारा....
कार वाले ने भी कट मारा...


इधर ट्रक ओवरलोड होने की वजह से कंट्रोल के बाहर हो गई....
और उधर कार के ड्राइवर ने भी कंट्रोल खो दिया....
कार जाके पेड़ से टकराई....
कार वालो को काफी चोट आई।


इधर उस बच्चे के माता-पिता भी उस बच्चे की ओर आ रहे थे....
और उधर बेकाबू ट्रक ने बच्चे के माता-पिता को टक्कर मार दी।


ट्रक भी  कंट्रोल से बाहर था...
और वो आगे जाके एक ट्रांसफार्मर से जा टकराया....
और उसी वक्त उसमें ब्लास्ट हो गया।


मैं भी उस बच्चे के माता पिता के पास पहुंच गया....
वो काफी जख्मी थे....
मैंने कुछ लोगों की मदद से उनको ऑटो में बिठाया और हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल पड़ा।


मुझे मैम बाहर ही मिल गई....


मैं उस बच्चे को लेकर मैम के पास गया।


कविता मैम:- कैसे हो दीप?


मै:-ठीक हूं मैम....
आप कैसी हो और गुड़िया की तबीयत कैसी है??


कविता मैम:- मै भी ठीक हूं...
और गुड़िया भी ठीक है....
तुम्हें याद कर रही है...
कल से कई बार पूछ चुकी है....
भैया आए कि नही!!!


मै:- ठीक है मै अभी मिल कर आता हूं।


मै उस बच्चे को लेकर रूम में जाने लगा...
इतने में मैम ने मुझ से पूछा..


कविता मैम:- बेटा ये बच्चा कौन है?
मै:- ये बच्चा तो मुझे सड़क पर मिला है....
इसका एक्सीडेंट होने वाला था।


फिर मैंने मैम को जो कुछ भी हुआ बता दिया।


मै:- मैम इस बच्चे को आप अपने पास रखिए....
अगर मेरा साया इस पर रहा तो ये बेचारा अनाथ हो जाएगा....
पहले ही मेरा मनहूस साया इस बच्चे पे पड़ने के कारण एक घर तो तबाह हो गया....
और तीन बाकी है....
प्लीज मैम आप इसे अपने पास रखिए।


इतना बोल मैं प्रीत के रूम में घुस गया....
मैम मुझे कुछ कहने की कोशिश कर रही थी...
पर मैंने सुना नही...
मै सीधा अंदर घुस गया।


उधर प्रीत बेड पर बैठी थी....
और नर्स से दवा लेकर खा रही थी...
मै आगे बढ़ने लगा।


प्रीत दवाइयां लेकर रिलेक्स हुई...
तो उसकी नजर मुझ पर पड़ी उसके चेहरे पर मुस्कान आ गई....
पर दूसरे ही पल उसने मुंह फुला लिया और मुँह दूसरी ओर फेर लिया....
मै उसके पास गया और बेंच पर बैठ गया।


मै:- क्या हुआ गुड़िया गुस्सा है मुझसे?


पर गुड़िया ने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया!!


मै:-  हूं तो हमारी गुड़िया हमसे सच्ची में नाराज है....
 होना भी चाहिए...
बिना बताए जो चला गया था....


इतना बोल मै गुड़िया की तरफ देखने लगा पर इस बार भी उसकी ओर से कोई जवाब नहीं आया!!
मै भी क्या करता गुड़िया...
मेरी भी मजबूरी है....
प्लीज माफ कर देना पर इस बार भी कोई जवाब नहीं मिला


मै:- चलो ठीक है तो तुम मुझे सजा नहीं दोगी तो मै ही खुद को सजा देता हूं...
मै सोचने लगा...
क्या करूं??
क्या करूँ??
हां कान पकड़कर उठक बैठक करता हूं।


और मैं अपनी जगह से खड़ा हुआ और साइड में आ गया..
 और अपने कान पकड़ लिए....
और लगा उठक बैठक करने 
और साथ साथ गिनने...


मै:-1....2.....3....4....5...6....7...8.....9.....10..  ..


इसके आगे मैं उठक बैठक नहीं कर सकता इस 20 उठक बैठक में ही मेरी हालत पतली हो गई....
क्योंकि सिर पे चोट लगने के कारण शरीर में अभी भी कमजोरी थी।


मै:- गुड़िया अब तो माफ कर दे....
देख अब तो मैंने उठक बैठक भी कर दी।


पर गुड़िया ने कोई रिएक्शन नही दिया....
वो मेरी तरफ देख भी नही रही थी...
असल बात ये थी कि वो मुंह फेर के बिना आवाज के हंस रही थी।


मै:-अच्छा तो अब मै अपने आपको और सजा देता हूं!!!
(मै फिर से सोचने लगा) क्या करूं?
 अपने हाथ ऊपर करके बेंच पर खड़ा हो जाता हूं।


मै हाथ ऊपर करके वहां पड़े टेबल पर खड़ा हो गया...
मै तकरीबन 20 से 25 मिनट ऐसे ही खड़ा रहा....
अब मेरे हाथ भी दर्द करने लगे थे....
मैने हाथ नीचे किए और टेबल से नीचे उतर के खड़ा हो गया।


मै:- गुड़िया अब तो माफ कर दो!!
पर उसने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया!!


मै:- प्लीज गुड़िया कर दो ना माफ....
अच्छा चलो मैं अपने आपको और सजा देता हूं...
(एक बार फिर सोचने लगा)
क्या करूं...
हाँ आइडिया (मन मे) इससे गुड़िया जरूर मान जाएगी.....
तो ठीक है गुड़िया जब तक तुम मुझे माफ नहीं करती तब तक मै यहां तुम्हारे सामने मुर्गा बनके रहूंगा।


इतना बोल मै पैरो के बल बैठ गया!
और अपनी टांगो के नीचे से अपने हाथ निकाले और छुक के अपने कान पकड़ लिए।


मै:- देख गुड़िया अब तो मैं मुर्गा बन गया!


इस बार गुड़िया ने मेरी तरफ देखा....
पर फिर से मुंह फेर लिया.....
मैंने मुर्गे की आवाज निकाली...


मै:- कुकड़ू कु....


जिस से गुड़िया का कंट्रोल छूट गया और वो जोर-जोर से हंसने लगी...
और बोली...


प्रीत:- भैया आप मुर्गा बन गए...
और बांग भी दे दी....
तो अब अंडा भी दे दीजिए...
और जोर से हंसने लगी।


मै:- येतो दुनिया का सबसे मुश्किल काम है गुड़िया...
ये तो वो पैंट के ऊपर कच्छा पहनने वाला स्पाइडर मैन भी नही  कर सकता।


मेरी बात पर गुड़िया एक बार फिर से हंस पड़ी।


प्रीत:- चलो अब अपना यह ड्रामा बंद करो और खड़े हो जाओ।


मै:- तुमने मुझे माफ तो कर दिया?


प्रीत:- हां बाबा कर दिया...
अब खड़े हो जाओ।


मै:- जैसे ही खड़ा हुआ तो गुड़िया बोली।


प्रीत:- ये हुई ना गुड गर्ल्स वाली बात!!!


मै:-(बे खयाली मे)थैंक यू।


जब मुझे गुड़िया की कही बात ध्यान से याद आई और अपनी गलती का एहसास हुआ तो!!


मै:- गुडिया।...


एक बार फिर गुड़िया हंस पड़ी...
और अपने कान पकड़ लिए मेरे चेहरे पर भी मुस्कान आ गई।


फिर गुड़िया ने हाथ के इशारे से मुझे अपने पास बुलाया....


मै:- जब उसके पास गया तो उसने अपनी बाहें फैला दी।


प्रीत:- मुझे मेरी हगी चाहिए जल्दी से दो ....
(उसने ये बात बिल्कुल एक मासूम बच्चे की तरह कही)


मै:- तो मेरी एंजल को हगी चाहिए?


प्रीत ने हां में सिर हिला दिया...
मैंने आगे बढ़कर प्रीत को गले लगा लिया।


फिर मैंने प्रीत के माथे को चूमा और उससे अलग हो गया...


 और फिर उससे बातें करने लगा।

----------


## pkpasi

> नई कहानी के लिए आपको बधाई व धन्यवाद।
> बहुत बढ़िया है, अब 1 लड़की शांत क्यों हो गई ये जानना है।
> कहीं उसने दीप की बातें तो नही सुन ली।
> कहीं वो उसके प्यार में तो नही पड़ने वाली?
> अब ये सब आपके अपडेट में पता चलेगा।


वो सब जानने से पहले आपको कहानी के और भी महत्वपूर्ण किरदारो से मिलना होगा।
जिसके लिए आपको थोड़ा इंतजार करना होगा।

----------


## pkpasi

मैने जैसे-तैसे प्रीत को मनाया...
फिर उसके पास बैठ गया..


प्रीत:-भैया आप मुझे बिना बताए क्यो चले गए थे...
मै:- गुड़िया बताया तो था...
कि मजबूरी थी।
अच्छा बताओ अब तुम्हारी तबीयत कैसी है।


प्रीत:- मै ठीक हूं भैया...
कल या परसो छुट्टी भी मिल जाएगी।


मै:-ये तो अच्छी बात है...
चलो मुझे ये बता कि तू सीढ़ियो से कैसे गिरी?


फिर प्रीत में मुझे उस दिन की सारी बात बताई।


प्रीत:- मैंने सोचा था कि अगर आप ना उठे तो थोड़ा मस्ती करके उठाऊंगी.....
पर उससे पहले ही ये सब हो गया।


मै:-ओह्ह! तो ये बात थी...
मेरी गुड़िया सब प्लान करके आई थी।


प्रीत ने मुस्कुराते हुए हां मे सिर हिलाया।


मै:- चल कोई बात नही...
अगली बार ट्राई कर लेना।


प्रीत:- (मासूम सा चेहरा बनाते हुए)पर अब तो आपको सब कुछ पता है!!


मै:- मेरी प्यारी सी गुड़िया तेरे लिए कुछ भी ।


फिर हम लोग कुछ देर ऐसे ही बाते करते रहे।


कुछ देर बाद मैम उस बच्चे को लेकर अंदर आई।


प्रीत:- माँ ये बेबी किसका है?
कविता मैम:- बेटा इसे तुम्हारे भैया लाए है...
इसके मम्मी पापा का एक्सीडेंट हो गया है...
उनका ऑपरेशन चल रहा है।


मैम ने उस बच्चे को बेड पर बैठाते हुए बोला।


फिर गुड़िया उस बच्चे के साथ खेलने लगी...
वो बच्चा भी उसके साथ जल्दी ही घुल मिल गया।


मैने मैम को साइड मे बुलाया....
और हम बाहर आ गए।


मै:- मैम प्लीज आप उसके माता-पिता के ऑपरेशन के पैसे दे दोगी?
कविता मैम:- क्यो नही बेटा!!


मै:- ठीक है मैम...
बाद मे आप मुझे बिल बता देना मै आपको पैसे दे दूंगा।


मेरी बात सुन के मैम पलट के वहां से जाने लगी।


उनकी आंखो मे आंसू थे...
मुझे ये भी पता था कि ये होगा...
कि वो मुझसे नाराज हो जाएंगी...
मैने उनको रोकते हुए कहा!!


मै:- क्या हुआ मैम...
मेरी बात तो सुनिए।


कविता मैम:- तुम जाओ यहां से...
मुझे तुमसे कोई बात नही करनी...
और हां बिल की बिल्कुल भी फिकर मत करना मै दे दूंगी।


मै:- मैम प्लीज मेरी बात तो सुनो...


पर मैम तो मेरी कोई भी बात सुन ही नही रही थी।


मै:- मैम आपको मेरी कसम है....
एक बार मेरी बात तो सुन लीजिए।


कविता मैम:- कहो क्या बात है?


मै:- मैम मेरे घर से मेरे पास काफी पैसा आता है हर महीने..
 इसलिए वो बस बैंक मे पड़े सड रहे है....
वो मेरे काम तो आए नही....
तो मेरी जगह इस बच्चे के काम तो आएंगे।


मेरी बात सुन मैम मेरी और पलटी...


कविता मैम:- तो मै कौन सा पराई हूं??
मै भी तो तुम्हारी अपनी हूं...
तो फिर तुम ने मुझे पराया क्यो कर दिया??


मै:- नही मैम ऐसी बात नही है....
मै आपको दुखी नही करना चाहता था...
और ना ही मै आप पर बोझ बनना चाहता हूं।


मै मैम से ये बात बोल ही रहा था....
कि मेरे पीछे से आवाज आई!!


आवाज:- किसने कहा कि बच्चे मां बाप पर बोझ होते है...
 मैने पलट कर देखा तो पीछे दीपक अंकल खड़े थे।


मै:- नही अंकल मेरा वो मतलब नही था।
दीपक:- बेटा भले ही तुमने हमे अपना ना मानो हो...
पर हमने तो तुम्हे अपना बेटा ही माना है....
और तुमने ये कैसे सोच लिया कि तुम हम पर बोझ हो।


मै:- सिर झुका के सॉरी अंकल सॉरी मैम।


मै उनके दिल मे अपने लिए इतना प्यार देख कर उसे सहन नही कर पा रहा था और मेरी आंखो से आंसू बह निकले।


मैम ने आगे बड मुझे गले लगा लिया।


कविता मैम:- चल चुप हो जा....
बार-बार लड़कियो की तरह रोने लगता है।


 मै:- मैम आखिर क्यो आप लोग मुझसे इतना प्यार करते हो...
बाकी लोग और मेरे परिवार वाले मुझसे नफरत करते है... मेरी ही मनहूसियत की वजह से गुड़िया हॉस्पिटल मे है...
उस बच्चे के माता-पिता आईसीयू मे है....
उन कार वालो का पता नही क्या हुआ....
और उस ट्रक वाले के घर मे तो मातम छाया होगा।


मै:- ये सब मेरी मनहूसियत की वजह से हुआ है।


कविता मैम:- बेटा मैने तुम्हे पहले ही कहा था कि...
हादसे किसी को बता के या किसी की वजह से नही होते...
मैने तुम्हे पहले ही कहा था कि तुम मनहूस नही हो...
इन सब के साथ जो कुछ हुआ वो तुम्हारी वजह से नही हुआ...
ये तो उनकी किस्मत मे लिखा था तो हो गया...
तो ये बात अपने दिमाग मे बैठा लो कि इनकी वजह तुम नही हो समझे....
चलो चुप हो जाओ और अपने आँसू पूछो।


दीपक अंकल:- कविता सही कह रही है दीप...
ये तो अपने अपने कर्मों का फल होता है कोई यही धरती पर भोगता है...
तो कोई भगवान के पास चला जाता है....
इसलिए कभी खुद को ब्लेम मत करो।


मै:- मै क्या करूं अंकल मै चाह कर भी ये सब नही भूल पा रहा हूं....
ये सब कुछ एकदम मेरी आंखो के सामने हुआ है...
उन सब को याद करते ही मेरी रूह तक कांप जाती है।


कविता मैम:- चलो ऐसा करो पहले चुप हो जाओ....
और फिर बाथरूम मे जाकर अपना मुंह धो के आओ।


मैने वैसा ही किया....
और फिर वापस से मैम के पास आ गया।


इतने मे हमारे पास एक इंस्पेक्टर आया और उसके साथ दो हवलदार भी थे।


इंस्पेक्टर:- आप मे से वो कौन है जो उन आदमी औरत को यहां लाया है जिन का एक्सीडेंट हुआ था।


मै:- जी मै लाया हूं....
जी कहिए।


इंस्पेक्टर:- मुझे आप का बयान लेना है।


 मै:- जी पूछिए आपको जो कुछ पूछना है।


इंस्पेक्टर:- तो बताइए ये सब कैसे हुआ।


मैने इस्पेक्टर को सब कुछ बता दिया जो कुछ भी मैने देखा था....
इंस्पेक्टर के साथ आया हवलदार सब कुछ लिखने लगा।


 उसने लिखने के बाद उसने मेरे साइन लिए।


इंस्पेक्टर:- मुझे यकीन नही होता कि आज के वक्त मे आपने किसी और के बच्चे के लिए अपनी जान जोखिम मे डाली....
वरना आज के टाइम मे तो भाई-भाई का नही होता...
आप ठीक वक्त पे उन्हे हॉस्पिटल ले आए नही तो वहा पर तो बस भीड तमाशा देखती....
और उन दोनो की वही तड़प तड़प के जान निकल जाती...
आप को सैल्यूट करने का दिल कर रहा है।


उसके बाद वह इंस्पेक्टर मुझे सेल्यूट करके चला गया और जाता हुआ कह गया....
कि अगर उन्हे आगे इस केस मे मेरी मदद की जरूरत पड़ी तो वो मुझे बुला लेगे।


उसके बाद मैम ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा और मुझे पास मे पड़े बैंच पर बिठा दिया....
और फिर मुझे बेंच पे लिटा लिया....
और मेरा सिर अपनी गोद मे रख लिया।


उनकी गोद मे मुझे सुकून मिल रहा था....
जैसे मेरी माँ की गोद मे मिलता था।


कविता मैम:- देखा बेटा मैने कहा था ना कि ये सब कर्मों और किस्मत का खेल है...
उस बच्चे के माता पिता ने जरूर पुण्य किए होगे तभी तो उनकी जान बच गई...
उस ट्रक ड्राइवर ने जरूर किसी का बुरा किया होगा तो उसे उसके किए की सजा मिल गई....
और उन कार वालो ने भी कभी ना कभी किसी का बुरा किया होगा....
चलो छोड़ो इन बातो को तुम आराम करो।


उसके बाद मैम मेरे सिर में उंगलियाँ फिराने लगी...
और मुझे कब नींद आ गई पता ही नही चला।

----------


## pkpasi

मै पता नही कब तक मैम की गोद मे सोता रहा....
जब मै उठा तो शाम हो चुकी थी।


मेरा सिर अब भी मैम की गोद मे था....
मै एकदम उठ के बैठ गया।


मैम मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुरा रही थी।


कविता मैम :- उठ गया मेरा बेटा!!


मै:-जी मैम....
पर आपने मुझे उठाया क्यो नही?


कविता मैम:- मेरा बेटा चैन की नींद सो रहा था...
सोते वक्त उसके चेहरे पर एक प्यारी सी मुस्कान थी....
तो मै अपने बच्चे की नींद कैसे खराब करती।


मैने मैम की ओर स्माइल कर की।


मैम ने आगे बढ़ के मुझे गले लगा लिया...
और मेरे सिर मे हाथ फेर दिया।


कविता मैम:-मेरा सोना बेटा...
फिर मैम ने मुझे अलग किया...
चल जा फ्रेश हो जा।


मै मैम की बात सुनकर हाथ मुंह धो कर आ गया।


मै:- मैम उस बच्चे के माता-पिता अब कैसे है?


कविता मैम:- ऑपरेशन सफल रहा...
और उन्हे रूम मे भी शिफ्ट कर दिया है...
उनके कुछ रिश्तेदार भी आए है।


मै:- ठीक है...
मै जाकर उनसे मिल कर आता हूं।


मै मैम के साथ उन लोगों के रूम मे चल दिया।


उनके रूम के बाहर उनके कुछ रिश्तेदार बैठे थे....
मै उनके रूम में चला गया....
उन दोनों को होश आ गया था।


उनके पास एक नर्स खड़ी थी.....
और एक साइड मे एक औरत बैठी थी.....
जिसकी गोद मे उनका बच्चा बैठा था।


वो बच्चा उनकी गोद से उतर के मेरे पास आ गया...
मैने उसे गोद मे उठा लिया।


फिर मैने उन दोनो से पूछा।


मै:- अब कैसी तबीयत है तुम्हारी?


आदमी:- अब हम ठीक है भाई जी....
आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया।


मै:- इसमे शुक्रिया की कोई बात नही है ये तो मेरा फर्ज था।


पहली औरत(जो जख्मी थी):- आपने पहले अपनी जान पर खेल के हमारे बच्चे की जान बचाई और फिर उसके बाद हम दोनो की....
हम आपका कर्ज जिंदगी भर नही भूलेंगे।


मै:- इसमे कर्ज की क्या बात आ गई....
मैने बस ये सब कुछ इंसानियत के नाते किया है।


दूसरी औरत:- नही बेटा...
बहू सही कह रही है....
तुम हमारे लिए भगवान बनकर आए हो....
वरना आज हमारा पूरा परिवार गुजर जाता....
सही कहा उसने हम आपका एहसान कभी भी नही भूल पाएगे।


मै:- माँ जी मैने ना ही किसी पर कर्ज़ चढ़ाया है....
और ना ही किसी पर एहसान किया है।


उसके बाद मै वहां से उठकर बाहर आ गया।


फिर मै कुछ देर प्रीत के साथ बैठा और निकल लिया घर की ओर!!


घर पहुंचकर मै चारपाई पर लेट गया....
रह-रह कर आज सुबह की सारी घटना मेरी आंखो के सामने आ जाती....
मैम के इतना समझाने के बाद भी मै उस घटना को भुला नही पा रहा था।


कुछ देर बाद मै उठा फ्रेश हुआ और अपने लिए डिनर बनाने लगा....
मुझे ज्यादा कुछ बनाना नही आता था....
बस दाल रोटी और चावल ही बनाना आता था....
ये भी मुझे मां ने सिखाया था।


और आज वो सब कुछ मेरे काम आ रहा था।


मैने डिनर किया और सो गया...
अगली सुबह मै उठा नाश्ता किया और चल दिया हॉस्पिटल....
कुछ देर गुड़िया के पास बैठा आज उसे डिस्चार्ज करने वाले थे....
उसके बाद कुछ देर उन आदमी और औरत के पास बैठा...
 जिनकी मैने मदद की थी।


फिर चल पड़ा अपने लिए नई नौकरी ढूंढने!!


अभी मै कुछ दूर ही गया था कि....
एक गाड़ी आकर मेरे पास रुकी।


उसमे एक आदमी बैठा था....
उसने शीशा नीचे किया और बोला...


आदमी:- भाई साहब क्या आप मुझे ये एड्रेस बता सकते है?


मैने ऐड्रेस देखा और बता दिया....
वो कुछ ही दूर गया था कि....
कुछ गुंडे लडके उसकी कार के आगे आए....
वो पांच लोग थे....
और उनमे से एक ने चाकू निकाल लिया और उसे उस आदमी की गर्दन पर रख दिया।


पहला लड़का:- सुन बे जल्दी से वो बैग मुझे दे दे।


आदमी:-मै तुम्हे वो बैग लेने नही दूंगा।


दूसरा लड़का:- ज्यादा शान पट्टी मत कर और वो पैक हमे दे दे वरना जान से भी हाथ धोएगा और बैग से भी!!


आदमी:- चाहे तुम कोई भी धमकी दे दो मै डरने वाला नही।
पहला लडका:-चल बे पकिया छीन ले इससे बैग।


उसके बाद वो लोग उससे छीना झपटी करने लगी।


तभी दूसरे लड़के के मुंह पर एक पंच पड़ा...
उसके दांत सीधे हो गए....
और वो पीछे लुढ़क गया।


पहला लड़का:- कौन है बे तू?
क्यो फालतू हमारे बीच में पड़ रहा है।


मै:- चुपचाप यहां से चले जाओ...
वरना!!


तीसरा लड़का:-नही गए तो क्या कर लेगा बे....
वरना क्या हा?


मै:- वरना अपने पाँव पर वापस नही जाओगे।


पहला लड़का:- जा बच्चे जा.....
पहले अपनी मां का दूध पी के आ।


इतना बोल वो हंसने लगा...
और उसके बाकी के साथी भी सिर्फ उसको छोड़कर जो नीचे पड़ा था।


मै:- मेरी मां को बीच में लाकर तुम लोगों ने गलती कर दी।


 इतना बोल मै आगे बढ़ा और पहले लड़के का गला पकड़ लिया....
इतने मे तीसरे लड़के ने मेरे बाजू पर चाकू से वार किया.... जिससे मेरे बाजू मे कट लग गया.....
कट लगने के कारण मैने पहले लड़के का गला छोड़ दिया।


तीसरा लड़का:- साले तेरी इतनी हिम्मत हमारे अखिल भाई का पकड़ा....
म******....
अभी बताता हूं तुझे।


उसने इतना बोला था कि उसकी मेन पॉइंट पर लात पड़ी...
और वो वही दर्द से चीखता हुआ नीचे बैठ गया....


अखिल :- सालो देख क्या रहे हो?


ये लोग कुल 5 थे....
दो तो लुढ़क गए थे अब बाकी तीन लोग जिसमे से एक अखिल था।
दो लोग आगे बढ़ के मुझे मारने आए....


मै भाग के आगे आ गया और कूद के दोनो के ऊपर गिर पड़ा....
जिससे मेरे साथ वो लोग भी नीचे गिर गए...
मै जल्दी से खड़ा हुआ....
और उसके पेट मे लात मारी जिससे वो पेट पकड़कर चीखता हुआ वही बैठ गया।


और मैने एक किक उसके मुंह पर दे मारी....
फिर दूसरे को उठा के धोबी पछाड़ लगा दी।


इसके बाद भी मेरा दिल ना भरा मैने उसके हाथ को पकड़ा और ऊपर उठा दिया....
फिर उसकी बाजू को मरोड़ दिया.....
फिर उसकी कोहनी पर वार कियि जिससे उसकी हाथ की हड्डी टूट गई....
और वो नीचे लेट के तड़पने लगा।


उसके बाद मै अखिल की ओर बड़ा....
उसने गन निकाल ली....
और फायर कर दिया पर मै बच गया.....
दूसरी बार जब तक वो फायर करता तब तक मै उसके पास पहुंच गया...
और उसके हाथ पर किक मारी जिससे उसकी गन नीचे गिर गई।


फिर मैने आगे बढ़ के अखिल का कॉलर पकड़ा और उसके मुंह पर घुस्सो की बरसात कर दी।


मै उसे तब तक मारता रहा जब तक कि वो बेहोश ना हुआ...
इतने मे वहां पुलिस आ गई!


वो इंस्पेक्टर भी था जो मुझे हॉस्पिटल मे मिला था पुलिस ने उन गुंडो को पकड़  लिया और....
फिर इंस्पेक्टर मेरे पास आया।


इंस्पेक्टर:- वाह मेरे शेर तूने फिर से कमाल कर दिया...
आई एम प्राउड ऑफ यू...
हर बार तू किसी न किसी की जान बचाता है....
मै तो तेरा फैन हो गया...
एक काम कर कल मुझसे आ के मेरे घर मिलना।


फिर उसने मुझे अपना एड्रेस दिया और चला गया।


जब मै जाने के लगा तो मुझे उस कार वाले आदमी ने आवाज लगाई...
जिससे मै रुक गया।

----------


## bapu ji

bahut badhya

----------


## pkpasi

मै वहां से जाने लगा तो उस आदमी ने पीछे से मुझे आवाज दी।
आदमी:-भाई जरा रुकना!!


मै रुक गया...
और उस आदमी की ओर पलट गया।


आदमी:- भाई आपका बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया....
आपने आज मेरी जान बचाई।


मै:- कोई बात नही!


आदमी :- अगर आपको कही जाना हो तो मै आपको छोड़ देता हूं।


मै:- नही भाई उसकी जरूरत नही है मै चला जाऊंगा।


फिर उसकी नजर मेरे जख्म पर पड़ी....
काफी खून बह रहा था।


आदमी:-तुम्हे तो काफी चोट लगी है....
चलो मेरे साथ हॉस्पिटल!


फिर हम दोनो गाडी मे बैठ गए....
हम उसी हॉस्पिटल मे आ गए....
जहा प्रीत एडमिट थी।


हमने पट्टी कराई और चल दिए बाहर।


आदमी:- भाई का नाम क्या है??


मै:-मेरा नाम दीप वर्मा है।
और आपका?


आदमी:- "अभिनव त्यागी" आप मुझे "अभी" बुला सकते हो....
भाई आप काम क्या करते हो?


मै:- कुछ नही...
अभी अभी 12th पास की है...
और कॉलेज मे एडमिशन करवाना है...
और जॉब ढूंढ रहा हूं।
आप बताओ आप क्या करते हो?
और वह गुंडे उस बैग के पीछे क्यो पडे थे।


अभिनव:- उस बैग मे कुछ जरूरी कागजात...
और कुछ रुपए थे....
इसलिए वो उस बैग के पीछे पड़े थे।


फिर अभी ने अपनी जेब से एक कार्ड निकाला उस पर उसकी कंपनी का नाम लिखा था।
फिर उसने मुझे एक स्लिप दिया जिसमे उसके घर का एड्रेस लिखा हुआ था।


अभी:- तुम ऐसा करना कल इस पते पर आ जाना....
पक्का आना तुमसे जरूरी बात करनी।


 मै:- ठीक है।


फिर वो चला गया...
और मै काम ढूढने निकल पड़ा।


पर आज भी वही हाल कही पर भी काम नही बना...
ऐसे ही वक्त बिता और शाम हो गई.....
शाम को मै घर वापस आ गया.....
घर आकर डिनर बनाया और खा कर सो गया।




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


एक औरत सफेद चादर मे नीचे सो रही थी....
उसके आस पास लोग बैठे थे।


दो बच्चे और एक आदमी उस औरत के पास बैठे रो रहे थे।


उसमे से एक बच्चा माँ माँ पुकार के रो रहा था।


 बच्चा:- माँ माँ मुझे छोड़कर मत जाओ....
माँ माँ उठो ना...
माँ माँ उठो ना प्लीज।
अब कौन मुझे सुबह सुबह प्यार से उठाएगा.....
अब कौन मुझे अच्छी अच्छी बाते सिखाएगा... 
अब कौन मुझे अपने हाथो से खाना खिलाएगा.....
अब कौन मुझे नींद ना आने पर अपनी छाती लगाकर सुलाएगा...
माँ उठो ना प्लीज....
मां!


इतने मे 4 लोगो ने उस औरत को अपने कंधो पर उठा लिया और वो बच्चा उनको रोकने लगा ।


बच्चा:-कहा लेकर जा रहे हो मेरी मां को....
नीचे उतारो इन्हे.....
ये उठेगी.....
मां उठो ना प्लीज....
मां!!


इतने मे दो लोगो ने पकड़ के उस बच्चे को साइड मे किया...
 वो छूटने के लिए छटपटाने लगा।


बच्चा:-छोड़ो मुझे....
माँ माँ माँ माँ!!


कहा ले जा रहे हो मेरी माँ को माँ...माँ....माँ....


इतने मे वो लोग उसकी मां को लेकर चले गए...
और वो बच्चा जोर से चीखता हुआ बेहोश हो गया।
बच्चा:- मां..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


इतने मे मै चिल्लाता हुआ उठ गया।


मै:-माँ.....


(जी हाँ वो बच्चा मै ही था.....
ये सब कुछ मेरे सपने मे हो रहा था....
जब मेरी मां को श्मशान ले जाया जा रहा था)


मै उठ कर बैठ गया....
और अपने आसपास नजर दौड़ाई।


मै अपने कमरे मे था...
आसपास बिल्कुल सन्नाटा था....
मैने मां की तस्वीर उठाई और उससे बाते करने लगा।


मै:- आखिर क्यो छोड़ गई माँ मुझे??
ये दुनिया बहुत बेरहम है माँ....
यहां हर कोई किसी ना किसी चीज के लिए दूसरो की जान का प्यासा है.....
माँ प्लीज लौट के आजा...
नही तो मुझे अपने पास बुला ले।

*###अगले दिन###*


सुबह 5:00 बजे उठकर मै जोगिंग पर गया।


फिर कुछ एक्सरसाइज की....
फिर कुछ देर कराटे क्लास को ध्यान से देखा।


जब वापस जाने लगा तो फिर तीन लोगो की एंट्री हुई!!!


आदमी:- ये मनहूस आज फिर हमारी माथे लग गया।


पहली लड़की:-डेड ये हममे से भी किसी की जान लेकर मानेगा....
नही तो कंगाल बना कर छोड़ेगा....
मनहूस कही का...
(दूसरी लड़की को) तुझे क्या हुआ तू क्यो चुप है?


दूसरी लड़की:- मै इसलिए चुप हूं कि हम लोग जितना इसकी बुराई करते है....
जो इसके बारे मे बात करते है....
उतना ही ये हम पर हक जमाता है....
इसलिए मैने तो फैसला कर लिया है....
मै इसके बारे मे बात नही करूंगी.....
हम लोग जितना इसके बारे मे बात करेगे...
इसे लगेगा कि हमारी जिंदगी मे इसकी अहमियत है.....
जैसे कुत्ते को वहम हो जाता है....
हम उस कुत्ते को प्यार से दो बार रोटी क्या खिला देते है वो सिर पर नाचने लगता है...


यही हाल इसका है अगर हम इसके बारे मे ज्यादा बात करेगे तो ये भी सिर पर चढ़ जाएगा।


आदमी:-सही कहा बेटी....
ये तो है ही मनहूस....
हम लोग क्यो रोज-रोज इसके बारे मे बात करके अपनी जुबान गंदी करे।


फिर वो अपने अपने काम मे लग गए....
 पर उनकी बातो ने मेरे दिल को छलनी छलनी कर दिया.....
 ऐसा लग रहा था किसी ने मेरे दिल को चीर के रख दिया हो....
मेरी आंखो से झर झर आंसू बह रहे थे।


दिल कर रहा था....
यही फूट-फूट के रोऊ....
पर ऐसा नही कर सका।


पर सच तो यही है.....
कि उन्होंने मुझे मेरी औकात दिखा दी.....
मै कुत्ता ही तो हूं....
ना घर का ना घाट का!!!


ऐसे ही मै आंसू बहते हुए......
घर कि ओर चल दिया....
पर पार्क मे कोई और भी था....
जिसने उनकी बाते सुनी थी....
और उसकी आंखो मे भी आंसू थे।


शख्स:- हे भगवान कैसे निर्दयी लोग बनाए है तूने....
क्या कसूर है उस बेचारे का.....
ना बेचारे ने कुछ बोला ना कुछ किया....
फिर भी इन लोगो ने अपने कड़वे बोलो की तलवार से उसके दिल के टुकड़े टुकड़े कर दिए।
 आखिर क्यो भगवान क्यो?
उस बेचारे जैसे लोगो के साथ ऐसा सलूक करते हैं लोग??


ऐसे वो शख्स भी आंसू बहता हुआ पार्क से बाहर निकल गया।


मै धीरे धीरे चल के घर पहुंच गया....
घर पहुंचकर गेट लॉक किया....
और घुटनों के बल बैठ के फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा।


कुछ देर बाद जब रोने से दिल हल्का हुआ....
तो उठ कर फ्रेश हुआ...
और निकल गया मैम के घर की ओर....
क्योकि आज मेरा नाश्ते का मूड नही था।
 सुबह सुबह ही कड़वी बातो से पेट भर गया था मेरा....

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया। शानदार शुरुवात है। अब क्या होता है देखते है। इंस्पेक्टर क्या कहता है?

----------


## pkpasi

कहते है वक्त बदलते देर नही लगती....
जिसका बुरा वक्त है....
कब उसकी किस्मत बदल जाए कोई नही कह सकता....
कब अच्छा बुरे वक्त मे बदल जाए कोई नही बता सकता।

वक्त हर किसी को एक मौका देता है अपनी किस्मत बनाने का....
जिसने उस मौके को अपने हाथो मे कैद कर दिया समझ लो उसका जीवन सवर गया.....
और जिस ने गवा दिया.....
उसकी जीवन मे सारी उम्र का रोना पड़ गया।

तो दोस्तो चलो कहानी की ओर चलते है।

मै घर से निकल के मैम के घर की ओर चल दिया....
कुछ ही देर मे मै मैम के घर पहुंच गया।

जैसे मै अंदर गया मैम अंकल और प्रीत डाइनिंग टेबल पर बैठे नाश्ता कर रहे थे।

 इतने मे मैम की नजर मुझ पर पड़ी....
उन्होने मुझे अपने पास बुलाया....
मै उनके पास चला गया।

कविता मैम:- आओ बैठो और नाश्ता करो।

मै:-नही मैम मै करके आया हूं।

कविता मैम:-चुपचाप नाश्ता करो...
और मैने तुमसे ज्यादा दुनिया देखी है....
और वैसे भी एक मां अपने बच्चे को देखते ही उसकी हालत का अंदाजा लगा लेती है....
और अब तुम ये बहाने बनाना छोड़ो और बैठ के नाश्ता करो।

अब मेरे पास बोलने के लिए कुछ बचा ही नही था....
मै भी चुपचाप एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गया....
और मैम नाश्ता परोसने लगी...
मेरे बगल मे ही प्रीत बैठी थी।

प्रीत:- भैया क्या मै आपको अपने हाथो से खिलाऊ?

मै:- नही गुड़िया मै खा लूंगा...
और वैसे भी तुम्हे चोट लगी है ना।

प्रीत:- भैया प्लीज ना!!
 मै:- नही गुड़िया।

प्रीत:- प्लीज..प्लीज....प्ली  ...प्लीज...

मै:- गुड़िया क्यो जिद कर रही है...
तुझे चोट लगी है ना।

प्रीत:- आप मेरी चोट की बात कर रहे हो....
चोट तो आपको भी लगी है।

मैने अभी एक निवाला बनाकर अपने मुंह मे डाला ही था....
कि प्रीत की बात सुनकर एकदम से मुझे खांसी आ गई।

मैम ने मुझे जल्दी से पानी गिलास दिया...
और मेरी पीठ थपथपाने लगी।

कुछ देर मे मेरी खांसी रुक गई।

कविता मैम:-आराम से खाओ कोई जल्दी थोड़ी ना है। (प्रीत से) बेटू तुम्हे कैसे पता कि भैया को चोट लगी है!

प्रीत:- कल जब हमे हॉस्पिटल से छुट्टी मिली थी तब भैया भी हॉस्पिटल मे आए थे....
इन के बाजू मे चोट लगी थी....
और खून भी बहुत बह रहा था।

उसके बाद मैम ने मेरी दोनो बाजू टटोली....
उन्हे चोट का पता चल गया।

कविता मैम:- ये चोट कैसे लगी दीप....
 फिर से झगड़ा किया क्या?

मै:- नही मैम मैने कोई झगड़ा नही किया।

कविता मैम:- तो फिर ये चोट कैसे लगी?

मै:- मैम दरअसल मै बाथरूम मे फिसल गया था....
और बाजू मे गिरते वक्त कील घुस गई!!

कविता मैम:- ठीक है! चलो आज मै तुम्हे अपने हाथो से खिलाऊंगी।

प्रीत:- (चीखते हुए)और मै भी।

कविता मैम:- हां मेरी मा तू भी।

फिर मैम और प्रीत दोनो एक एक करके मुझे खिलाने लगी।

 दीपक अंकल:-ये तो नाइंसाफी है भाई....
उन को दो-दो लोग खिला रहे है...
और मुझे एक भी नही।

कविता मैम:- चुपचाप अपना नाश्ता कीजिए वरना...

प्रीत:-हां पापा आप चुप करके अपना नाश्ता कीजिए और मुझे अपने भैया को खिलाने दीजिए वरना...

 दीपक अंकल:- वरना क्या हा?

कविता मैम/प्रीत:-(एक साथ) वरना आप की आज के ब्रेकफास्ट से छुट्टी!!!
आपको ऐसे ही ऑफिस जाना होगा।

दीपक अंकल:-ये तो नाइंसाफी है....
मै हड़ताल करूंगा....
मेरी बीवी हाय हाय....
मेरी बेटी प्रीत हाय हाय....
हाय हाय.....

कविता मैम:-क्या कहा आपने हड़ताल.....
तो ठीक है आज से आपकी भूख हड़ताल शुरू!

इतना बोल मैम अंकल के आगे से प्लेट उठाने लगी.....
पर अंकल ने झट से अपनी प्लेट उठा ली.....
और अपनी साइड पर छुपा ली।

दीपक अंकल:- नही नही मै तो मजाक कर रहा था...
मै किसी को कुछ नही कहूंगा।

अंकल की बात पर हम तीनो हस पड़े.....
ऐसे ही मस्ती मजाक मे सब ने नाश्ता किया।

 फिर प्रीत अपने रूम मे ले गई...
रूम मे पहुंच कर उसने मुझे बेड पर बिठाया।

और खुद अलमारी की ओर चल दी फिर उसने अलमारी खोली और उसमे से एक गिफ्ट निकाला।

फिर वो गिफ्ट लेकर मेरे पास आ गई।

प्रीत:-भैया ये लीजिए आपके लिए!!!

मै:- लेकिन इसमे है क्या?

प्रीत:- खोलिए तो सही....
आपके लिए मेरी तरफ से एक स्पेशल गिफ्ट!!

जब मैने गिफ्ट खोला तो उसमे एक फोल्डिंग फोटो फ्रेम था....
उसका रंग बेबी पिंक था....
उसमे एक दिल बना हुआ था!!

उस दिल मे लिखा था...
For my sweet bhaiya.

जब मैने उसे खोला तो उसमे दो फोटो थी...
एक तरफ मेरी और दूसरी तरफ प्रीत की!!!

उस फोटो फ्रेम को देख कर मेरा दिल खुशी से झूम उठा।
प्रीत:-भैया कैसा लगा मेरा गिफ्ट?

मै:-बहुत अच्छा है गुड़िया...
ये मेरा आज तक का सबसे अच्छा गिफ्ट है।

प्रीत:-थैंक यू भैया।

मै:-पर प्रीत तुम्हारे पास मेरी फोटो कैसे?

प्रीत:- आप भूल रहे हो कि मेरी मॉम आप की प्रिंसिपल भी है।

फिर कुछ देर तक हम दोनो ऐसे ही बाते करते रहे।

----------


## pkpasi

प्रीत के साथ बाते करते हुए काफी वक्त निकल गया।

फिर उस से विदा ले कर मै चल पड़ा अभिनव के घर की ओर।

जल्दी ही मै एक शानदार बंगले के सामने खड़ा था।

जैसे ही मै अंदर जाने लगा एक वॉचमैन ने मुझे रोक लिया। 

वॉचमैन:- ऐ लड़के कहां घुसा जा रहा है?

मै:- मुझे अभी ने बुलाया था...
उनसे मिलना है।

वॉचमैन:- ठीक है....
नाम क्या है तुम्हारा ?

मै:- जी मेरा नाम दीप है।

वॉचमैन:- ठीक है मै अभी साहब से पूछता हूं।

फिर वो अपने एक छोटे से रूम मे गया जो की गेट के पास ही था....
उसने फोन का रिसीवर उठाया और किसी से बात करने लगा....
कुछ बात करने के बाद वो वापस मेरे पास आया...
जाओ तुम्हे साहब अंदर बुला रहे है।

मै अंदर चला गया....
जैसे ही गेट के अंदर घुसा...
मै अंदर का नजारा देखकर मोहित हो उठा।

अंदर दोनो साइड पार्क बने हुए थे....
दोनो पार्क के बीच मे एक-एक फुहवारा लगा हुआ था....
दोनो पार्क मे रंग-बिरंगे फूल लगे हुए थे।

दोनो पार्क के आगे बीचोबीच एक बंगला बना हुआ था.... बंगले पर सफेद रंग किया हुआ था....
बंगले के दरवाजे और खिडकिया गोल्डन रंग के थे।

मै धीरे-धीरे चलते हुए अंदर पहुंच गया।

अंदर भी सब कुछ सुंदर था....
बढ़िया फर्नीचर चमकदार मार्बल और सब कुछ सलीके से रखा हुआ था।

मै आगे बढ़ा...
अभी सामने सीटिंग मे बैठा था...
वो सोफे पर बैठा कुछ काम कर रहा था।

उसकी भी नजर मुझ पर पड़ी।

अभी:-अरे आओ दीप बडी देर कर दी आने मे!!

इतना बोलते हुए उसने मुझसे खड़े होकर हाथ मिलाया....
फिर मुझे सोफे पर बैठने को कहा....
मै सोफे पर बैठ गया।

अभी भी वापस अपनी जगह पर बैठ गया....
और अपना सामान समेट कर साइड पर रख दिया।

अभी:-और बताओ क्या लोगे चाय कॉफी कोल्ड ड्रिंक या और कुछ?

मै:- नही नही उसकी कोई जरूरत नही है।

अभी:-1 मिनट (आवाज लगाते हुए) परी दो कप कॉफी लाना।

हां तो आप कहां थे....
हां याद आया...
तुम सही सोच रहे हो ना कि मैने तुम्हे यहां क्यो बुलाया है?

मै:-जी!

अभी:- बात दरअसल ये है....
कि मेरा यहां एक कॉफी शॉप है....
और मुझे उसके लिए एक मैनेजर चाहिए....
क्या तुम ये जॉब करना चाहोगे?

मै:- लेकिन मै कैसे....
मुझे तो कोई एक्सपीरियंस भी नही है...
मै तो बस एक कॉफी शॉप मे वेटर का काम करता था।

अभी:- ओह! कमोन दीप...
ये फालतू के एक्सक्यूस देना बंद करो....
और वैसे भी तुम्हे करना क्या है...
बस दिन भर अपने कैबिन मे बैठना है...
तुम्हारे अंदर जो लोग होगे उन पर नजर रखनी है...
बस और कुछ काम नही है।

मै:- ठीक है सर!
वैसे कॉफी शॉप का नाम क्या है?

अभी:- पहले तो ये सर सर कहना बंद करो...
मुझे ऐसा फील होता है कि मै कोई बुड्ढा हूं....
इसलिए आज से तुम मुझे अभी ही कहोगे...
समझे।

मै:- ओके सर...मेरा मतलब है अभी!

अभी:-हाँ तुम क्या पूछ रहे थे...
हां याद आया मेरे कॉफी शॉप का नाम "हैप्पी पीपल्स" है।

कॉफी शॉप का नाम सुनते ही मै चौक गया...
क्योकि ये वही कॉफी शॉप था जहां मै काम करता था।

मै:- (हैरानी से) लेकिन अभी वहां पर तो पहले से ही मैनेजर है।

अभी:- हाँ था पर मैने उसे निकाल दिया...
क्योकि उसे किसी से बात करने की तमीज नही थी।

मै:- ओके अभी!
तो कब से जॉइन करूं?

अभी :- जब तुम्हारा दिल करे।

इतने मे एक औरत आई उसके हाथ मे एक ट्रे थी जिसमे तीन कप कॉफी थी।

उसने ट्रे लाकर हमारे सामने रख दी और अभी के बगल मे बैठ गई।

अभी:-इनसे मिलिए दीप ये है हमारी धर्म पत्नी परी।

परी ने मुझे हाथ जोड़कर नमस्ते की मैने भी सामने से हाथ जोड़कर नमस्ते किया।

अभी:- कुछ महीनो पहले ही हमारी शादी हुई है।

फिर कॉफी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए...
अभी:- चलो कॉफी पियो।

और खुद भी कॉफी का कप उठाकर कॉफी पीने लगा....
मैने और परी भाभी ने भी कॉफी का कप उठा लिया और पीने लगे।

अभी:- दीप तुम सैलरी कितनी लोगे?
मै:- जो आपको जो सही लगे।
अभी:-अरे तुम भी कुछ बोलो!

मै:-मै तो अकेला रहता हूं जितनी भी होगी काम चल जाएगा।

परी भाभी:- क्यो आप अकेले क्यो रहते हो और आपकी फैमली...?

 मै:- वो भी इसी शहर मे है....
बचपन मे ही मेरी माँ गुजर गई थी....
बाकी की फैमिली मेंबर ने मुझे "मनहूस" कह कर घर से निकाल दिया और छोटा सा एक रूम का घर खरीद के दे दिया....
तब से मै वही रहता हूं।

अभी:- ये तो बहुत गलत किया तुम्हारे घर वालो ने...
होनी को कौन टाल सकता है....
पर तुम्हारे परिवार ने तुम्हे तुम्हारी मां की मौत की वजह मानकर गलत किया।

इतने मे अभी की नजर किसी शख्स पर पडी जो दीप के पीछे खडा उनकी बाते सुन रहा था।

----------


## pkpasi

अभी:-अरे अनु तू कब आई?

वो लड़की आकर अभी के पास बैठ गई।

अभी:-आओ इनसे मिलो ये है हमारे कैफे के नए मैनेजर दीप और दीप ये है मेरी बहन अनु।

मैने और अनु ने एक-दूसरे हाय कहा। 

इन सब मे एक बात हुई...
और वो थी अनु के फेस एक्सप्रेशन....
जो की परी ने नोट किए थे।

पहले अनु का चेहरा उतरा हुआ था....
पर जैसे ही उसने दीप को देखा उसके चेहरे पर रौनक आ गई।

और यही बात परी ने नोट कर ली!!!

फिर कुछ देर और बाते करने के बाद मै अभी के घर से निकल गया।

इधर अनु भी उठ के अपने रूम मे चली गई...
उसके पीछे पीछे परी चली गई।

 इधर अनु अपने रूम मे पहुंच गई थी...
रूम मे पहुंचकर वो रूम लॉक करना भूल गई....
और ऐसी ही एक तकिये को उठाकर गले से लगा लिया।

अनु:-हां जी तो आपका नाम दीप है....
और आप हमारे कैफे के नए मैनेजर है....
आज मै बहुत खुश हूं इतनी खुश कि मै अपनी खुशी बयान नही कर सकती...
अब जल्दी ही मै अपने दिल की बात आप से कह दूगी।

फिर ऐसे ही वो तकिये को अपने गले से लगा कर और आखे बंद करके रूम मे इधर-उधर घूम के नाचने लगी.... कुछ ही देर मे वो किसी से टकरा गई और गिरते गिरते बची.....
फिर उसने सामने वाले को देखा....
और डर के मारे उसकी हवाइयां उड़ गई।

परी:-(गुस्से भरी आवाज)मे ये क्या हो रहा है?

अनु:- (घबराई हुई )भ...भा....भा भाभी व...वव...वो वो मै वो...

परी:- ये क्या वो वो लगा रखा है....
जल्दी-जल्दी बोलो क्या है ये सब।

अनु:-भाभी वो मै वो...
दरअसल!!

परी:-बोल भी दे कि तुझे दीप से प्यार है।

परी का इतना कहना था कि अनु को दिन मे तारे नजर आने लगे....
वो गिरने ही वाली थी....
कि परी ने उसे पकड़ लिया....
और गले से लगा लिया।

परी:-अरे अनु डर मत मै तो मजाक कर रही थी....
और तू फिकर मत कर मै तेरे साथ हूं।

परी की बात सुनकर वो थोड़ा सा नॉर्मल हुई...
और फिर अनु परी से अलग होकर उसकी और देखने लगी।

परी के चेहरे पर हल्की सी मुस्कान थी।

परी:- मेरी बन्नो ये बात तो मैने नीचे ही नोट कर ली थी... जब दीप को देखकर तुम्हारे चेहरे पर रौनक आ गई थी... कब से चल रहा है ये सब।

अनु कुछ नही बोली बस चुप ही रही....
परी ने उसे बेड पे बिठाया....
और खुद उसके बगल मे बैठ गई।

परी:- अरे बोल भी.....
मैने कहा ना मै तेरे साथ हूं...
तो बिना डरे बोल...
वैसे भी हम दोनो तो दोस्त है ना।

अनु:- भाभी अभी तक मेरा प्यार सिर्फ एक तरफा है!!
परी:- क्यो?

अनु:- वो क्या है ना अभी मैने प्यार का इजहार नही किया है!!

परी:- दीप को पता है इस बारे मे?

अनु:- नही भाभी हमारी मुलाकात ही आज पहली बार हुई है!

परी:- क्या??
तो फिर तू उसे प्यार कैसे करने लगी??

अनु:-दरअसल भाभी बात तब से शुरू हुई जब मै 1 साल पहले हॉस्टल से वापस आई थी.....
1 दिन जब मै सुबह जोगिंग के लिए गई थी...
तभी रास्ते मे एक आदमी एक लडकी को किडनैप करने की कोशिश कर रहा था....
वहां पर कई लोग मौजूद थे पर किसी ने उस लडकी को बचाने की हिम्मत नही की...
पर जैसे ही वो आदमी उस लडकी को उठाकर अपनी गाड़ी मे बैठाने लगे.....
तभी भीड़ मे से एक लड़का आया और उस आदमी के चेहरे पर थप्पड़ मार दिया....
उस आदमी ने लडकी को छोड़ दिया.....
और उस लड़के को मारने के लिए आगे बढ़ा...
जैसे ही उस आदमी ने उस लड़के को पंच मारना चाहा वो लड़का अपनी जगह से पीछे हुआ और उड़कर उस आदमी के चेहरे पर एक किक लगा दी....
वो आदमी गिर पडा....
फिर वो आदमी जल्दी से उठा....
और अपने पीछे से एक गन निकाल ली...
पर अभी वो फायर करता....
कि तभी एक गोली चलने की आवाज आई और उस आदमी के हाथ से गन गिर गई....
जो गोली चलने की आवाज आई थी वो एक आदमी ने चलाई थी जो कि इस शहर का आईपीएस है.....
फिर पुलिस आई और उस आदमी को अरेस्ट करके ले गई....
फिर सभी अपने अपने रास्ते चले गए......
तब पहली बार मैने उस लडके को देखा था और वो कोई और नही दीप था।

परी:- फिर!!!

अनु:- फिर एक दिन मै पार्क मे जोगिंग कर रही थी कि तभी मुझे दीप दिखा.....
वो भी अपनी एक्सरसाइज कर रहा था....
फिर जब वो जाने लगा तभी पार्क मे तीन लोगो की एंट्री हुई....
वो दीप को कुछ कह रहे थे....
जिस दीप के चेहरे पे कुछ देर पहले उनको देखकर मुस्कान थी....
वही उसकी आंखों मे आंसू आ गए थे....
जब मैने पास पहुंचकर उनकी बाते सुनी तो...
वो दीप को मनहूस कह रहे थे....
और पता नही क्या क्या कह रहे थे...
दीप चुपचाप सुन रहा था....
फिर दीप ज्यादा देर वहां नही रूका....
और पार्क से निकल गया।

परी:- फिर!!!

अनु:- फिर ऐसे ही वक्त गुजरता गया....
मै रोज उसे पार्क मे देखती उसे किसी ना किसी की मदद करते देखती....
इस बीच मुझे पता ही नही चला कि कब मुझे उससे प्यार हो गया....
फिर मैने उससे बात करने की कोशिश की....
पर हिम्मत नही कर पाई....
क्योकि वो किसी से बात ही नही करता था....
अकेला आता था और अकेला चला जाता था...
फिर धीरे-धीरे वक्त गुजरा....
वो अपने कैफे मे काम करने लगा...
वहां भी मै उसे रोज देखती थी...

फिर से वक्त गुजरने लगा....
पर मेरी हिम्मत ही नही हो रही थी कि मै आगे बढ़कर उससे बात करूं।

फिर कुछ दिन पहले की बात है...
दो-तीन दिन से दीप कैफे नही आ रहा था....
तो मुझे उसकी फिकर होने लगी....
मैने उसके घर भी देखा पर वहां भी ताला लगा हुआ था.... ऐसे ही 2-3 दिन बीत गए...
और चौथे दिन वो आया....
उसने ना आने का कारण बताया...
पर हमारे मैनेजर ने उससे बदसलूकी की।

जिसके कारण उसने मैनेजर को मारा...
और नौकरी छोड़कर चला गया....
मै वही मौजूद थी इसके बाद मैने भैया से शिकायत कर के मैनेजर को निकलवाया....
फिर आज सुबह देखा मैने उस पार्क मे!!!
आज भी तीनो लोगो ने उसके साथ बुरा बर्ताव किया...
और दीप पार्क से चला गया...
और मै घर आ गई उसके बाद तो आपको कुछ देर पहले का किस्सा तो मालूम ही है।

परी:- हममममम!! तो ये बात है....
चलो कोई बात नही...
अब उससे प्यार का इजहार कर लेना.....
जल्दी कर देना....
कही ऐसा ना हो कोई और बाजी मार जाए....
और वो है कि इतना हैंडसम मेरा भी दिल आ गया उस पर कही मै ही ना उड़ा ले जाऊ उसे।

परी ने अनु को चिढाने के लिए चेहरे पर नोटी स्माइल लाते हुए कहा।

अनु ने खड़े होते हुए और मुंह फुला कर परी की ओर पीठ कर ली।

अनु :- जाओ भाभी मै आपसे बात नही करूंगी....
आप भी मेरे मजे ले रही हो।

अनु की बात पर परी मुस्कुरा के उसके पास गई और उसे पलट के अपने गले से लगा लिया और उसके सिर पर हाथ फेरने लगी।

परी:-अरे गुस्सा क्यो होती है मै तो मजाक कर रही थी...
चल तू फ्रेश हो जा...
फिर हम मिलकर लंच करते है।

और परी उसके रूम से निकल के नीचे चली गई...
और अनु वॉशरूम....
जल्दी ही फ्रेश होकर वो भी ड्रेस चेंज करके नीचे डाइनिंग टेबल पर पहुंच गई....
अभी,परी और अनु ने मिलकर लंच किया।

उसके बाद अभी अपने काम पर चला गया...
और अनु और परी अपने अपने रूम मे।

इधर मै भी एक 2 फ्लोर के घर के सामने खड़ा था....
ये घर इंस्पेक्टर का था।

मैने बाहर खडे हवलदार को अपना नाम बताया....
तो उसने मुझे अंदर भेज दिया।

मै अंदर गया....
अंदर जाकर मैने एक नौकर को इंस्पेक्टर साहब से मिलने की बात कही।

नौकर:- आप सोफे पर बैठिए मै अभी सर को बुला कर लाता हूं।
कुछ देर बाद इंस्पेक्टर साहब आते हुए दिखे....
और आकर मेरे सामने बैठ गए।

इंस्पेक्टर:- हा तो मिस्टर दीप कैसे हो?
मै:-अच्छा हूं सर...
इंस्पेक्टर:- क्या लोगे?
ठंडा या गर्म!

मै:- कुछ नही सर बस एक गिलास पानी मंगवा दीजिए।

इंस्पेक्टर ने नौकर से पानी लाने को कहा और जल्दी ही वो पानी ले आया और मैने पानी पी लिया।

इंस्पेक्टर:- हां तो दीप...
मै:- जी सर!

इंस्पेक्टर:- पहले तो तुम यार ये सर-सर कहना बंद करो और दूसरा मेरा नाम रुद्र है....
तो प्लीज मुझे रूद्र बुलाओ....
ठीक है।

मै:-जी!

रूद्र:-हा तो दीप तुम सोच रहे हो कि कि मैने तुम्हे यहा क्यो बुलाया।
मै:-जी!

रूद्र: असल बात ये है कि मै तुम्हारी बहादुरी से बहुत खुश हूं।

मै:- जी...
ये सब तो इंसानियत के नाते मेरा फर्ज था।

रूद्र:- सही कहा.....
मै ये चाहता हूं कि तुम मेरे लिए अंडरकवर काम करो.....
 पुलिस ऑफिसर बन के....
और उसके लिए मै तुम्हें ट्रेनिंग दूंगा।

मै:-लेकिन मै कैसे सर?

रूद्र:- मैने जो जज्बा तुमने देखा है वो किसी और मे नही...
और मै दिल से तुम पर विश्वास कर सकता हूं...
मेरे पुलिस स्टेशन मे कोई भी भरोसे लायक नही है।

रूद्र की बात सुन मै सोच मे डूब गया।

मै:- मै आपको सोच कर बताता हूं।
रूद्र:- ठीक है....
बताना जरूर।

मै:- ठीक है...
रूद्र अब मै चलता हूं।

वहां से मै अपने घर की ओर निकल गया।

----------


## garima

बहुत बढ़िया कहानी

----------


## pkpasi

पूरे रास्ते मे इसी सोच मे डूबा रहा कि मै रूद्र का ऑफर एक्सेप्ट करूं या नही?

 रात का वक्त हो गया था....
इसलिए अपने लिए खाना बनाने लगा और जल्दी ही खाना बनाकर खा लिया...
और अपनी चारपाई पर लेट गया।

 और फिर उसी सोच मे डूब गया कि मै रूद्र का आफर एक्सेप्ट करूं या नही...
ऐसे ही सोचते सोचते मै कब सो गया पता ही नही चला।

 अगले सुबह मेरी आंख अलार्म के बजने से खुल गई....
मै उठा और फ्रेश हो के अपना जोगिंग सूट पहनकर चल पड़ा....
पार्क!!

वहा पहुंच के मै अपनी डेली एक्सरसाइज करने लगा।

जोगिंग करते हुए मुझे अनु मिल गई....
पर मै उसे नजरअंदाज करके आगे बढ़ा...
पर अनु मेरे पास आ गई।

अनु:- हेलो मिस्टर दीप कैसे हो?
मै:- ठीक हूं...
आप कैसी हो मैम?

अनु:- मै भी ठीक हूं...
पर आप ने मुझे मैम क्यो बोला...
मै क्या आपको बूढी नजर आती हूं या आपको मै कोई खडूस टीचर लगती हूं?

मै:- नही मैम वो दरअसल बात ये है कि आप मेरे बॉस की बहन है तो आप मेरे लिए मैम ही हुई।

 अनु:- जब आप भाई को सर नही कह रहे हो और उनको नाम से बुला रहे हो....
तो मुझे क्यो नही बुला रहे नाम से?

मै:- सॉरी मैम...

 (दरअसल बात ये है कि मै अनु को अपने करीब नही आने देना चाहता था....
ना अपने से बात करने देना चाहता था....
इसलिए मै उसे गुस्सा दिला रहा था कि वो खुद ही अलग हो जाए।

क्योकि आज का वक्त ही ऐसा है कि लोगो की सोच बहुत नीचे जा चुकी है....
लोग मेरे बारे मे कुछ भी बोले मुझे उसका कोई गम नही है..
 पर अगर मेरी वजह से किसी की को तकलीफ हो तो मै खुद को दोषी मानता हूं....

और दूसरा कारण था मेरी मनहूसियत)

जैसा मैने सोचा था वैसा ही हुआ....
मेरा अनु को फिर से मैम कहना उसे अच्छा नही लगा और वो गुस्से मे पैर पटकते हुए वहां से आगे बढ़ गई।

 मै भी अपनी जोगिंग मे ध्यान देने लगा...
कुछ देर बाद अनु फिर से मेरे पास आ गई।

अनु:- तो मिस्टर दीप आप ऐसा कीजिए आप मुझे अनु मैम ही बुलाइए....
कम से कम आप के मुंह से मेरा नाम तो निकलेगा।

मै सोच मे पड़ गया कि ये लड़की है क्या चीज खा-म-खा पीछे पड़ गई।

मैने उससे पीछा छुड़ाने के लिए अपनी रफ्तार तेज कर दी और जल्दी से अपनी जोगिंग पूरी कर के पार्क से बाहर निकल गया।

और जल्द ही घर पहुंच गया....
और फ्रेश होकर ब्रेक फास्ट किया...
और कैफे के लिए अच्छे कपड़े पहने....
और चारपाई पर बैठ गया....
क्योकि कैफे खुलने मे अभी टाइम था।

चारपाई पे बैठा मै अपने चल रहे दिनो के बाद मे सोचने लगा....
कुछ ही दिनो मे मेरी जिंदगी क्या से क्या हो गई।

जहां पहले लोग मुझे मनहूस कह कर तो दूतकार दिया करते थे.....
वही आज लोग खुद मेरे करीब आ रहे है....
पहले कविता मैम का परिवार....
फिर उस बच्चे का परिवार....
अब अभी और उसका परिवार....
और बाद मे रूद्र।

एकदम से किस्मत मे इतना बदलाव कैसे हो गया...
यही सोचता रहा मै पर कोई जवाब नही मिला...
क्योकि जो हमारी किस्मत मे हो रहा है....
ऊपर वाला लिखता है।

पर मै ये नही कहता कि किस्मत सिर्फ ऊपर वाला लिखता है....
इंसान खुद भी अपनी किस्मत लिखता है....
बस तलाश होती है एक मौके की....
मौका होता सबके पास होता है पर दिखता किसी किसी को है....
जिसे मौका मिल गया समझो उसकी लाइफ बन गई।

जिंदगी हर पल एक नया खेल खेलती है....
जिसमे किसी की हार होती है तो किसी की जीत।

कुछ देर मै सोचता रहा....

फिर कैफे जाने का वक्त हो गया....
तो मै सब कुछ दिमाग से छटक कर घर को ताला लगाकर निकल पड़ा कैफे की ओर।

जल्दी ही मै कैफे पहुंच गया।

वहां का स्टाफ मुझे वहां देखकर हैरान था....
क्योकि उन्होने सोचा भी नही था कि मै वापस उस कैफे मे आऊंगा...
मै जब वहां पहुंचा तब अभी भी वहां मौजूद था...
और अनु भी।

अभी:- मेरे दोस्तो जैसा कि आप सब को पता है कि हमारे पुराने मैनेजर को जो कि एक घटिया किस्म का इंसान था इसलिए उसको मैने निकाल दिया था...
और आज मै आपको नए मैनेजर से मिलवाना चाहता हूं...
इनसे मिलिए ये है दीप वर्मा हमारे नए मैनेजर।

सभी ने तालियो से अपनी खुशी जताई....
फिर मै और अभी मेरे कैबिन मे आ गए।

अभी:- दीप तुमने यह क्या ड्रेस पहनी है? 
मै:- क्यों क्या हुआ?

अभी:- अरे अब तुम मैनेजर बन गए हो तो सूट बूट पहना करो।

फिर अभी ने मुझे अपनी जेब से निकाल कर कुछ पैसे दिए।

अभी:- ऐसा करो ये पैसे रखो और अपने लिए अच्छे से सूट लेकर आओ।

मै:- नही इन पैसो की कोई जरूरत नही मेरे पास है पैसे!!!

तभी पीछे से आवाज आई...
आवाज:- तुम्हे ये पैसे रखने है...
और अच्छे से सूट खरीदने है।

दोनो ने उस तरफ देखा तो वहां पर परी और अनु खड़ी  थी।

परी:- अगर तुमने हमे दिल से कुछ माना है तो पैसे रखो।
मै:- जी ठीक है...
पर ये पैसे बहुत ज्यादा है।

अनु:-भैया और भाभी मै इनके साथ जाऊंगी शॉपिंग पर वरना ये बेकार से और सस्ते से सूट ले आएंगे।

परी:- ये सही रही है….
और सुनो मेरे भाई को अच्छे सूट दिलवाकर लाना।

अनु:- ठीक है भाभी।

----------


## bapu ji

अति उत्तम कथानक है मित्र जल्द से आगे की कहानी पोस्ट करो

----------


## Loka

अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे है।
अब तक शानदार लिख रहे है आप।

----------


## pkpasi

अनु मुझे वहां से अपने साथ लेकर कार के पास आ गई और खुद ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठ गई।
और मुझे अपनी बगल वाली सीट पर बैठने को कहा मै उसके बगल वाली सीट पर बैठ गया।
फिर उसने कार चलानी शुरू कर दी।


अनु:- हा तो.... दीप जी!
मै:- जी अनु मैम।


अनु:- दीप आपका फेवरेट कलर कौन सा है?


मै:-मेरा कोई भी कलर फेवरेट नही है।


अनु :-ये तो बड़ी प्रॉब्लम है....
चलो कोई बात नही हम लोग मैनेज कर लेगे।


अनु कार ड्राइव कर रही थी और बीच-बीच मे तिरछी नजर से मेरी ओर देख रही थी।


पर मेरा ध्यान सिर्फ रोड पर था...
मै अनु की तरफ देख भी नही रहा था।


जल्दी ही हम लोग मॉल पहुंच गए....
ये हमारे सिटी का सबसे बेस्ट मॉल था।


अनु ने कार पार्क की और हम दोनो मॉल के अंदर चल दिए।


मै पहली बार मॉल आया था....
अनु मुझे खीचकर मैन सेक्शन मे ले गई।


वहां एक सेल्स गर्ल खड़ी थी।


सेल्स गर्ल:- मै आपकी क्या मदद कर सकती हूं सर और मैडम?


अनु:- जी...(मेरी ओर इशारा करके) इनके लिए अच्छे से कोट पेंट दिखाओ।


सेल्स गर्ल:-जी...मै अभी दिखाती हूं।


फिर उस सेल्स गर्ल ने मुझे और अनु को कई कोट पेंट दिखाए।


अनु ने काफी टाइम लगाया फाइनल करने मे....
और तकरीबन 30 मिनट बाद उसने चार कोट पैंट मेरे लिए सिलेक्ट किए।


उसने मुझे सभी एक एक करके ट्राई करने को कहा....
मैने पहला ट्राई किया जो ब्लैक कलर का था।


मुझे वो एकदम टाइट फिटिंग था....
मै उसे पहन के बाहर आया...
तो दोनो लड़कियां मुझे को गौर से देखने लगी...
जैसे मुझे अभी खा जाएंगी.... 
मुझे थोड़ा अजीब सा महसूस हुआ...
तो वापस अंदर चला गया...
और बाकी की तीनो भी ट्राई कर लिए।


बाहर अनु सेल्स गर्ल के पास खड़ी थी।


सेल्स गर्ल:- मैम आपके बॉयफ्रेंड है बहुत हैंडसम खासकर ब्लैक सूट मे तो बहुत ही शानदार लग रहे थे सर।


 पहले तो बॉयफ्रेंड सुनके अनु शर्मा गई....
फिर उसने उसकी बात का जवाब दिया।


अनु:- ये तो है....
करोड़ो मे एक है वो....
इसीलिए तो मै उससे प्यार करती हूं।


ये दोनो बाते करती रही...
उधर मैने उनमे से एक ग्रे कलर का कोट पेंट पहन लिया....
और बाहर आ गया....
फिर मैने उन चारो कोट पैंट की पेमेंट की....
और हम दोनो वहां से चल दीए।


अनु:- चलो कुछ खाते है।
मै:- लेकिन यहां क्या है खाने को?


अनु मेरी तरफ देखने लगी!!!
अनु:- तो क्या तुम सच मे यहां पहली बार आए हो?
मै:-हां!


अनु:- तो मै तुम्हे बताती हूं...
कि मॉल मे 1 फूड सेक्शन भी है....
वहां पर हमे खाने को मिलेगा और पीने को कॉफी।


मै:- ओके तो चलते है।


फिर वो मुझे लेकर फूड सेक्शन मे पहुंच गई वहां पहुंच कर उसने एक पिज़्ज़ा और दो कप कॉफी ऑर्डर किया।


कुछ ही देर मे हमारा ऑर्डर आ भी गया।


पिज्जा आते ही अनु पिज्जा पर टूट पड़ी(एकदम भूक्कडो की तरह)
पर मैने पिज्जा को हाथ भी नही लगाया!!
मै कॉफी पीने लगा और अनु को देखने लगा।


कुछ देर तो अनु का ध्यान खाने मे रहा....
पर अचानक उसकी नजर मुझ पर पड़ी!


वो फिर से खाने लगी और बीच मे उसने फिर से मेरी ओर देखा....
मै अभी भी उसे देख रहा था।


अनु:- क्या हुआ....
कभी लड़की नही देखी क्या?


मै:- नही लड़कियां तो बहुत देखी है पर ऐसी भुक्कड पहली बार देख रहा हूं।


अनु:- वो क्या है कि आज भाभी को कैफे आकर तुमसे मिलने की जल्दी थी....
इसलिए उन्होंने मुझे नाश्ता भी नही करने दिया अब मुझे बहुत भूख लगी थी।
(फिर बात बदलते हुए) चलो मेरी बात छोड़ो तुम ये बताओ तुम क्यो नही खा रहे?


अब उसे मै क्या बताता कि मुझे पिज्जा खाना भी नही आता....
मै एकदम बुद्धू हूं!


मै:- वो वो दरअसल...
अनु:- ये वो वो क्या लगा रखा है?


मै:- वो बात ये है कि मुझे पिज़्ज़ा खाना नही आता।


इससे अनु की हंसी निकल गई...


अनु (हंसते हुए):- सच मे तुमने कभी पिज़्ज़ा नही खाया?
दीप तुम तो बिलकुल बच्चे हो...
चलो मै तुम्हे सिखाती हूं खाना.....
(एक काटा चम्मच और छोटा सा चाकू उठाते हुए )इन दोनो को लो और इसे ऐसे काटो और इस चम्मच से उठाकर खाओ।


मै भी ट्राई करने लगा.....
पिज़्ज़ा का पीस कभी इधर फिसलता तो कभी उधर फिसलता।


जिससे अनु की एक बार फिर से हंसी निकल गई।


मै:-मुझे नही खाना इसे...
एक जगह पर टिकता ही नही....
इसे खाऊ तो खाऊं कैसे?


अनु की हंसी रुकने का नाम ही नही ले रही थी।


अनु:- रुको रुको दीप मै सिखाती हूं।


और वो उठकर मेरे पास आ गई....
और मेरे पीछे खड़ी हो गई।
फिर उसने मेरी दोनो हाथ अपने हाथो मे पकडे!!!


अनु पहले इस चम्मच से इसको ऐसे दबा के रखो....
फिर इस चाकू को इस पर रखो और धीरे-धीरे इसे ऐसे काटो....
जब ये कट जाए तो फिर इस चम्मच को उठाओ और इसे अपने मुंह के पास ला कर खा लो।


और इस सब मे अनु का ध्यान सिर्फ मेरे चेहरे पर था।
और वो इस पल को बुरा महसूस कर रही थी।


मेरा ध्यान तो सिर्फ खाने पर था...
फिर एक निवाला खाने के बाद भी अनु ने अपने हाथ नही हटाए।


बस अनु तो किसी और ही दुनिया मे थी...
दूसरा निवाला खिला देने के बाद भी जब अनु ने अपने हाथ नही हटाए तो मैने उससे कहा!!


मै:- अनु मैम अब मै खाने की कोशिश करू...
प्लीज आप भी अपना खा लीजिए।


मेरी बात सुन के अनु ने अपने हाथ हटा लिया...
और पीछे खड़े होकर मुझे एक बार गुस्से से देखा...
और अपनी जगह पर आ गई और बैठ गई
और अपना पिज्जा खाने लगी...
और बीच-बीच मे मेरी ओर देख रही थी।


अनु:-(मन मे) देखो तो खडूस को....
अच्छा भला मौका मिला था...
मुझे उसके पास रहने का....
पर खडूस तो खडूस ही रहेगा....
मै जितना इसके पास जाने की कोशिश करती हूं ये उतना ही दूर भागता है....
देखती हूं कब तक भागता है।


और इसके साथ ही अनु के चेहरे पर मुस्कुराहट आ गई।


 जल्दी ही हम दोनो ने खाना खत्म किया और बिल पे करके निकल पड़े वहां से।


हम बाहर आ ही रहे थे कि अनु की नजर मॉल मे बने एक हॉरर प्लेस पर पड़ी


अनु:- दीप चलो उसमे जाकर आए मै कई बार मॉल मे आई हूं मगर उसमे नही गई।


मै:- पर वो तो देखने मे ही डरावना लग रहा है।


अनु:- चलो ना दीप तुम्हे डरने की कोई जरूरत नही है....
मै हूं ना!


अनु की बात पर मै मन ही मन हँस रहा था.....
क्योकि जो आदमी बचपन से अकेला रहा हो....
उसे इन सब चीजो से कैसा डर?


फिर हम दोनो ने टिकट ली...
और घुस गए उस हॉरर प्लेस मे!


जैसे ही हम अंदर गए....
सारी लाइट बंद हो गई....
जल रही थी तो सिर्फ रेड लाइट....
वो भी जल-बुझ रही थी....
बीच मै सफेद रोशनी ही चमक रही थी....
अजीब अजीब आवाज भी आने लगी।


(भाई लोग लड़की बहुत तेज है।


अनु पहले भी कई बार यहा आ चुकी है...
और उस वजह से उसका डर बिल्कुल खत्म हो चुका है।


अब तो वो जानबूझकर नाटक कर रही थी मुझसे चिपकने के लिए)


हम लोग आगे चल दिए....
अनु भी आराम से मेरे साथ चल रही थी....
और कभी कभी वो मेरे बाजू पर पकड़ मजबूत कर लेती थी....
मुझे लग रहा था कि उसे डर लग रहा है पर हकीकत तो कुछ और ही है।
 (लड़की तेज है मै पहले ही कह चुका हूं)


वो मुझसे पूरा सट गई थी।


अनु(मन मे):- क्यो बच्चू रेस्टोरेंट मे तो मुझे दूर कर दिया था...
अब यहां करो...
यहां तो मै बहुत कुछ करूगी....
देखते जाओ बस।


और इसी के साथ एक नॉटी सी स्माइल उसके चेहरे पर आ गई।


 हम थोड़ा ही आगे गए थे कि सामने एक ताबूत पड़ा था।


धीरे-धीरे उसका दरवाजा खुलने लगा और उसमे से एक ममी निकली...
अब मुझे डर लगने लगा(यार इंसान हूं कोई सुपरमैन थोड़ी ना हूं)


फिर मुझे ममी की आवाज आई वो हमे अपनी तरफ बुला रही थी।


ममी:- आओ आओ....
मेरे पास आओ....
हा हा हा हा


मैने अनु का हाथ कस के पकड़ लिया और इसके साथ अनु को और चांस मिला।
उसके चेहरे की स्माइल और भी गहरी हो गई 
हम लोग आगे बढ़कर हम चलते जा रहे थे....
कि एकदम से हमारे सामने भूत आ गया।


मै तो बहुत डर गया....
और ऊपर से अनु भी डर गई....
उसने उसी वक्त मुझे गले लगा लिया।


अनु (मन मे):- हाय क्या सुकून है अपने प्यार को अपनी बाहो मे भरने का....
जी करता है सारी उम्र ऐसे ही रहू।


मै:- अनु अब छोड़ो भी मुझे हमे जल्दी से यहां से निकलता है बहुत देर हो गई है।


असल मे मुझे बहुत ज्यादा डर लग रहा था....
चाहे वो इंसान ही थे....
पर जो सीन क्रिएट किए गए थे....
हमारे लिए सच से कम नही थे....
अनु मेरी बात सुनके मुझसे अलग हुई....
हम लोग फिर से आगे बढ़ने लगे....
जैसे जैसे हम लोग आगे बढ़ रहे थे।


जैसे तैसे करके फिर हम लोग वहां से निकले...
और बाहर की ओर निकल गए....
और आकर हमारी कार मे बैठ गए....
कार मे बैठ के हम चल पड़े वापस कैफे की ओर।

----------


## pkpasi

अभी हम रास्ते मे ही थे...
कि अचानक रास्ते के साइड पर मेरी नजर पड़ी....
वहां कुछ लोग जमा थे।


मैने अनु को कार रोकने के लिए कहा....
कार रुकते ही मै बाहर निकला और चल पड़ा कैफे की ओर....


जब मै वहां पहुंच गया....
तो देखा कि एक लड़का जमीन पर पड़ा है....
उसके सिर के पास एक लड़की बैठी थी....
और उस आदमी का सिर उसकी गोद मे था...
और उस आदमी के मुंह से झाग निकल रही थी।


वो लड़की रो रही थी।


लड़की:- भाई उठो भाई
(भीड़ की तरफ देखकर)कोई एंबुलेंस बुलाओ प्लीज...
भैया उठो प्लीज!


मै आगे बडा और उस लड़की से पूछा...
मै:- क्या हुआ बहन इसे?


लड़की:- पता नही भाई हम लोग किसी काम से जा रहे थे कि अचानक भाई को चक्कर आने लगे और वो गिर पड़े... और उनके मुंह से झाग निकलने लगी।


अब तक अनु यहां पहुंच गई थी।


मै(अनु से):- जाकर गाड़ी का पिछला दरवाजा खोलो...
(भीड से) कोई हेल्प करो इसे मेरी गाड़ी तक पहुंचाने मे।


पर कोई भी आगे नही बडा....
फिर मै अकेला ही आगे बढ़ा....
और बहुत मुश्किल से उस आदमी को अपने कंधो पर उठा लिया....
और चल पड़ा कार की ओर।


जैसे तैसे मै कार के पास पहुंचा और उस आदमी को पिछली सीट पर लिटाया...
वो लड़की भी उसके पास बैठ गई...
अनु ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठ गई...
और मै उसके बगल मे।


मै:- अनु मैम प्लीज हॉस्पिटल ले चलिए...
अनु ने कार चला दी....
जल्दी ही हम लोग हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गए।


मै जल्दी से जाकर वार्ड ब्वॉय को बुला लाया।
फिर हम लोगो ने उस आदमी को स्ट्रेचर पर लिटाया अंदर ले गए।


फिर डॉक्टर उसे आईसीयू मे ले गए.....
वहां पर उनका कम्पलीट ट्रीटमेंट हुआ।


इधर बाहर


लड़की:- आप दोनो का बहुत शुक्रिया...
आज अगर आप दोनो ना होते तो पता नही क्या होता!


मै:- नही इसमे शुक्रिया की कोई बात नही।
अनु:- सही कहा शुक्रिया की कोई बात नही ये सब तो हमने इंसानियत के नाते किया।


फिर हम लोगो मे थोड़ी बाते हुई.....
फिर कुछ देर बाद डॉक्टर बाहर आए।


लड़की:- डॉक्टर क्या हुआ भाई को?
डॉक्टर दरअसल बात है ये कि आपके भाई ने ड्रग्स ली थी...
जिसमे कुछ मिलावट थी...
जिस वजह से उनकी ये हालत हुई....
पर अब खतरे की कोई बात नही है।


लड़की:- थैंक्स डॉक्टर!


डॉक्टर वहां से चला गया।


मै:- (लड़की से) तुम्हारे भैया ड्रग्स लेते है?


लड़की:- जी काफी समय से....
तब से ड्रग्स ले रहे है जब से मेरी भाभी और मेरे मम्मी पापा की मौत हुई है।


मै:- माफ करना....
मगर आपने अपने भैया को समझाने की कोशिश नही की क्या?


लड़की:- की थी कई बार की थी....
पर वो किसी की नही सुनते।


कुछ देर बाद नर्स बाहर आई।
नर्स:-मरीज को होश आ गया है...
आप लोग उनसे मिल सकते है।


लड़की:- जी!


फिर हम लोग अंदर चले गए।


लड़की भागकर अपने भैया के सीने से लग के रोने लगी।


हम भी उनके पास पहुंच गए।


लड़की:- भैया कितनी बार कहा है आपसे कि ड्रग्स छोड़ दीजिए....
पर आपको क्या फर्क पड़ता है...
अगर आपको कुछ हो जाता तो?


आदमी:- कुछ नही होगा गुडिया....
देख मै बिल्कुल ठीक हूं।


मैने अनु को उस लड़की को बाहर ले जाने को कहा!
अनु उस लड़की को लेकर बाहर चली गई।


मै:- उस आदमी से कैसे हो?


आदमी:- ठीक हूं भाई साहब...
आप का शुक्रिया हमारी मदद करने के लिए।


मै:-शुक्रिया बाद मे पहले ये बताओ कि ड्रग्स क्यो लेते हो... 
ड्रग्स के सहारे तो दुनिया नही चलती....
अगर आज आप को कुछ हो जाता तो आपकी बहन का क्या होता कभी सोचा है...
उस बेचारी की हालत देखी थी उस वक्त...
कोई भी आपकी मदद करने को तैयार नही था....
अगर आपको कुछ हो जाता तो.....
आपकी बहन का गुजारा कैसे होता....
इस जालिम दुनिया मे वो अकेली कैसे रहती...
कभी सोचा है...
भगवान ना करे कि आपकी बहन के साथ कुछ ऐसी वैसी हरकत हो तो....
तो प्लीज आप ये ड्रग्ज लेना छोड़ दो।


आदमी:-भाई आपकी बातो मे जरा भी झूट नही है....
और रही बात ड्रग्स की तो पहले कोई आप जैसा समझाने वाला नही मिला.....
वरना कब की मै ये ड्रग्स छोड़ चुका होता।


अब मै सिर्फ अपनी बहन के लिए जिंदा रहूँगा।


फिर मैने कुछ देर और उससे बाते की...
और उस लड़की को अंदर भेजकर मै और अनु बाहर आए और कार मे बैठकर निकल पड़े कैफे की ओर।

----------


## bapu ji

वाह क्या कहानी है! मित्र शीघ्र ही इसका अगला अपडेट उपलब्ध करवाए

----------


## pkpasi

हॉस्पिटल से निकल कर अनु मुझे हेयर स्टाइलिस्ट के पास ले गई।
वहां उसने मेरे बालों की सेटिंग करवाई।

और फिर हम निकल पड़े कैफे की ओर!

अनु:-(ड्राइव करते हुए) दीप जी क्या आप ऐसे ही सबकी मदद करते रहते हो?
मै:- क्यो?
आपने ये क्यो पूछा?

अनु:- वो क्या है ना?
उस दिन आपने बिना जान पहचान के मेरी भैया की मदद की....
फिर आज उस लड़की और उसके भाई की मदद की।

 मै:- बात ये है कि मैने अपनी मां से यही सीखा है....
ये मेरी मां की शिक्षा है कि....
जहां तक हो सके किसी जरूरतमंद की मदद करो....
अगर कोई तुम्हारे सामने मर रहा हो तो तुम्हारी ये कोशिश किसी की जान बचा सकती है....
तो मै तो बस अपनी मां की शिक्षा को ही आगे बढ़ा रहा हूँ।

 अनु:- अच्छी शिक्षा है मुझे आपके साथ रहकर बहुत कुछ सीखने को मिलेगा।

फिर ऐसे ही थोड़ी बहुत बाते करने के बाद हम कैफे पहुंच गए।
अभी और परी अभी भी वहां थे!
 परी हम दोनो को देख कर बोली!

परी :- अरे इतनी देर कहां लगा दी तुम दोनो ने?
और तुम बहुत ही अच्छे लग रहे हो इस ड्रेस मे।

 अनु:- भाभी हमे देर इसलिए हो गई कि!

फिर उसने मॉल से लेकर हॉरर हाउस और रास्ते मे उस आदमी और लड़की के बारे मे सब बता दिया...
जिसे सुन अभी बोला!

अभी:- वाह भाई दीप तुमने मेरे दिल मे अपनी जगह उसी दिन बना ली थी....
और आज के वाक्ये से मेरे दिल मे तुम्हारे लिए इज्जत और भी बढ़ गई।

और उसने आगे बढ़ कर मुझे गले लगा लिया।

इतने मे परी बोली...
अपने बालो की लट जोकि उसके चेहरे पर आ गई थी....
उसको फूंक मार के उड़ाते हुए!

 परी:- आखिर भाई किसका है?
अभी:- तुम्हारा ही है....
मैने कब कहा मेरा है।

परी:- सही है....
शादी के बाद थोड़ी सी अकल आ गई है....
मिस्टर बेवकूफ!

अभी:-(धीरे से) हां सही कहा मै बेवकूफ हूं....
और मेरी सबसे बड़ी बेवकूफी मेरा तुमसे शादी करना।

परी:- क्या कहा?
अभी:- कुछ नही।

परी:- नही नही अभी तुमने कुछ कहा था।

अनु परी के पास गई...
और धीरे से उसके कान के पास बोली!

अनु:- भैया कह रहे थे कि आपसे शादी करना इन की सबसे बड़ी बेवकूफी थी।
परी:- वाह..वाह...मुझसे शादी करना तुम्हारे लिए सबसे बड़ी बेवकूफी थी...
और ये तो मै थी जिसने तुम जैसे पेटू से शादी की...
वरना किसी ने तुमसे शादी नही करनी थी...
और हां आपकी इस गलती के लिए....
आपको आज का लंच और डिनर नही मिलेगा...
समझे!

अभी:-अरे ऐसा मत करो प्लीज मेरा भूख से बुरा हाल हो जाएगा।

इधर इनकी नोक-झोक से मै और अनु पेट पकड के हंस रहे थे।

परी:- नही बिल्कुल नही आप अपने आप को देखो कैसे डबल रोटी की तरफ फूले हुए हो।

अभी:-अरे कहां यार एकदम स्लीम ट्रीम तो हूँ....
अनु तुम ही बोलो कुछ!


अनु:- नही भैया...
मै कुछ नही कर सकती....
आपको इसकी सजा तो मिलेगी ही।

अभी:- तुम मेरी साइड हो या उसकी?

अनु:- सॉरी...मै तो अपनी भाभी और बेस्ट फ्रेंड की साइड हूँ।

परी:- सुन लिया ना...
अब तुम कान खोल कर सुन लो...
अगर तुम ने बिना मुझसे पूछे खाने को छुआ भी...
तो मुझसे बुरा कोई भी नही होगा।

अभी:-(धीरे से) तुम से बुरा कोई है भी नही।

जिसे अनु ने सुन लिया पर परी ने नही सुना।

परी:- दोबारा बोलना जो अभी बोला मुझे सुनाई नही दिया।
अभी:- मैने कहा कुछ कहा!

 अनु:-भैया कितना झूठ बोलते हो आप....
आपने अभी नही कहा कि तुम से बुरा कोई  है भी नही।

अनु ने "बुरा" शब्द पर थोड़ा सा जोर देकर कहा....
अभी अनु को आंखें दिखाने लगा....
और इधर परी का पारा चड़ गया...
जाहिर सी बात है कर दोनो मस्ती ही रहे थे।

परी:- अच्छा मै बुरी हूं....
तो ठीक है आज से अगले 2 दिन तक आपका खाना बिल्कुल बंद...
पीने के लिए भी पानी ही मिलेगा।

अभी:- अरे अरे देखो ऐसा मत करो।
परी:-नो आर्गयूमैंट!

अनु ने अपने कंधे उचका के ना मे गर्दन हिला दी।

मै:- सॉरी मै भी कुछ नही कर सकता।

अभी:- दीप तुम मेरे एम्पलोई हो...
और मेरा हुक्म है कि तुम परी को मुझे माफ करने के लिए समझाओ....
समझे।
मै:- जी!

मै परी की और बड़ा और जा कर उसके पास खड़ा हो गया....
मै कुछ बोलने वाला था कि परी....
गुस्से भरी आवाज मे बोली!

परी:- भाई तुम पीछे हटो....
पहले मै इनसे बात करती हूं।

परी वहां से हटकर अभी के सामने खड़ी हो गई।

(गुस्से भरी आवाज मे)मैने कल रात तुम्हे क्या कहा था?

 परी की आवाज से हम तीनो डर गए थे।

अभी:- सोच कर....
कि दीप तुम्हारा भाई है।

परी:- और क्या कहा था...
अभी:- यही कि मै उससे अपना एंप्लोई ना समझू!

परी:- और? 
अभी:- यही कि मै उसे अपने फैमिली मेंबर जैसा बिहेव करूं।

परी:- तो तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई मेरे भाई को एम्पलोई कहने की?

अभी:-गलती हो गई...
प्लीज माफ कर दो..
आइंदा ऐसी गलती नही होगी।

इधर मेरी आंखो मे आंसू आ गए थे....
क्योकि आज मेरी दो बहने मुझे इतना प्यार दे रही है...
एक प्रीत और दूसरी परी!

प्रीत को तो मै मान लूं कि वो बच्ची है...
और उसका कोई भाई नही है....
इसलिए वो मुझ मे ही अपना भाई देखती है।

पर परी क्यो मेरे लिए अभी से झगड़ रही है...
ये तो मेरी कुछ लगती भी नही...
और यहां मेरी सगी बहन मुझसे नफरत करती है!

क्या किस्मत लिखी है भगवान ने...
चलो पहले इनका झगड़ा खत्म करू....
कही ज्यादा ना हो जाए।

उधर परी नही तुम्हे कोई माफी नही मिलेगी।

अभी:- इसे मेरी पहली और आखरी गलती समझ कर माफ कर दो प्लीज!

परी:- नही कहा ना...
तुम्हे कोई माफी नही मिलेगी।

इतने मे मेरी आवाज आई!

मै:-(भरी हुई आवाज मे) प्लीज अभी सर को माफ कर दीजिए।

मेरी आवाज से सभी का ध्यान मेरी ओर हुआ क्योकि मेरी आंखो मे काफी भराव आ गया था।

 इसलिए सभी मेरे ओर देखने लगे।

----------


## Loka

अभी तक की कहानी बहुत शानंदर है, अब अगले अपडेट का इंतजार है.

----------


## pkpasi

मेरी आवाज मे रोने की वजह से भराव था।

जैसे ही सब ने मेरी तरफ देखा....
मेरे चेहरे पर आंसू थे....
परी जल्दी से मेरे पास आई !
और मुझे गले लगा लिया।

परी:- क्या हुआ भाई?
क्यो रो रहे हो?

पर मै बस रोता रहा और कुछ नही बोला।

परी:- भाई बोलो ना मेरा भी दिल बैठा जा रहा है।

मै:- (रोते हुए)मै क्या करूं मुझे से आप लोगो का प्यार सहन नही हो रहा है...
बचपन से सिर्फ नफरत के साए मे जिया हूं....
आप लोगो का प्यार मेरे सीने मे एक तड़प सी पैदा कर रहा है....
आखिर क्यो आप मुझे अपना भाई कह रही है?
और तो और मेरे लिए अभी सर से भी झगड़ रही है... आखिर क्यो?

मेरी बात सुनकर परी और अनु के आंखो मे भी आंसू आ जाते है।

परी:-(रोते हुए)जहां तक नफरत का सवाल है तो वो मै तुमसे कभी नही कर पाऊंगी.....
और रही बात प्यार की तो उसके लिए तुमने खुद मेरे दिल मे जगह बनाई है....
और तुम्हे भाई इसलिए कहती हूँ क्योकि मै बचपन से अकेली रही हूं....
सिर्फ अपने मां बाप के साथ....
ना मेरा कोई भाई था ना बहन....
मेरी बचपन से ही ख्वाहिश थी कि मेरा भी भाई हो...
 जिसे मै राखी बांधू और प्यार करूं....
पर ऐसा कभी नही हुआ.....
मै बस भगवान से प्रार्थना करती रही...
वक्त बीता और भगवान ने मेरी नही सुनी...
फिर उस दिन तुमने अभी की जान बचाई.....
तुम पूछ रहे थे कि मै तुम्हे भाई क्यो कहती हूं तो इसलिए  कहती हूं...
भाई का काम क्या होता है बहन की रक्षा करना...
सही कहा ना मैने (परी ने मुझसे पूछा)।

मै कुछ ना बोला बस परी की बात सुनता रहा...
परी ने मुझे खुद से अलग किया....
और अपने दोनो हाथो से मेरे गालो को पकड़ा और मुझसे दोबारा पूछा।

परी:- सही कहा ना मैने!
मैने बस हां मे गर्दन हिला दी।

परी:- तो उस दिन तुमने अभी की जान बचा के मेरी ही तो जान बचाई थी....
और उस दिन मैने सोच लिया था कि मै तुम्हे अपना भाई मानूंगी।

मै:-(रोते हुए)पर मै इस प्यार को सहन नही कर पा रहा हूं..
डरता हूं कही मुझे इस प्यार की आदत ना पड़ जाए....
अगर आदत पड गई तो मुझसे छिन ना जाए.....
एक बार तो संभल गया पर दूसरी बार नही संभल पाऊगा...
बिखर जाऊंगा मै(इतना बोलते हुए मै जमीन पर घुटनों के बल बैठ गया)
बिखर जाऊगा मै...
बिखर जाऊगा।

परी ने फिर नीचे बैठ के मुझे गले से लगा लिया।

परी:- नही ऐसा कुछ नही होगा.....
मै कुछ नही होने दूंगी अपने भाई को.....
और परी भी मेरे गले लग कर रोने लगी..
फिर कुछ देर बाद अभी ने परी को चुप कराया।

अभी:-(धीरे से) परी दीप को चुप कराओ खुद मत रोओ।

परी ने उसकी बात मानी और मुझे चुप कराने लगी...
पर मै चुप नही हो रहा था।

परी:- भाई बस भी करो....
अब कितना रोओगे?

मै चुप ना हुआ!

परी:- प्लीज भाई मेरी खातिर चुप हो जाओ....
तुम्हे मेरी कसम है।

“कसम” शब्द सुनते ही मै चुप हो गया...
फिर परी ने अपने दुपट्टे से मेरे आंसू पूछे....
और मुझे खड़ा करके कुर्सी पर बैठाया।

और अनु ने मुझे पानी दीया....
पर मेरी सिसकिया अभी भी निकल रही थी।

इतने मे अभी बोला...

अभी:- यार इन सब मे एक बात बीच मे रह गई।

परी और अनु एक साथ:- कौन सी?
मै भी अभी की ओर देखने लगा!

अभी:- अरे वही कि परी ने मुझे माफ किया या नही?
और मेरा खाना दोबारा चालू हुआ कि नही?

अभी की बात सुन के हम तीनो की हंसी छूट गई।

अब माहौल थोड़ा हल्का हो गया।

पर कुछ देर बाद परी अपने चेहरे पर थोड़ा गुस्सा लाते हुए बोली!
परी:- नही बिल्कुल नही!

अभी:- दीप प्लीज सिफारिश कर दे ना।

मै:- दी प्लीज माफ कर दो ना।

मेरी बात सुनकर परी एकदम से पलट के मेरी तरफ देखने लगी!

परी:- अभी क्या बोला है भाई तुमने?
मै:- माफ कर दीजिए इन्हे।
परी:- नही नही इससे पहले कुछ बोला था।
मै:- दी!

“दी” शब्द सुनते ही परी ने मुझे गले लगा लिया।

परी:- भाई एक बार फिर से बोलो ना प्लीज।
मै:- “दी”।

परी आज मेरे दिल को सुकून मिला है भाई...
कब से मै ये शब्द सुनने के लिए तड़प रही थी।

अभी फिर से बोला....
अभी:- तुम दोनो भाई बहन फिर शुरू हो गए...
कोई मुझे भी जवाब दो मेरी बात का।

अभी की बात पर हम तीनो फिर से हंस पड़े...
फिर परी बोली...

परी:- जाओ “अभी” इस बार माफ किया...
आइंदा ऐसी गलती नही होनी चाहिए।

हम फिर से हंस पड़े।

फिर अभी ने कुछ खाने का ऑर्डर दिया क्योकि खाने का वक्त हो गया था।

फिर सभी ने खाना खाया....
शाम तक सभी कैफे मे ही रहे।

रात को सभी अपने अपने घर निकल लिए...
मै भी अपने घर चल पड़ा मै अभी आधे रास्ते मे ही पहुंचा था....
यहां से रास्ता थोड़ा सुनसान था.....
मै आगे बढ़ा ही रहा था कि..


 अअअअचचचचचचाननननन  ककक!
मेरी आवाज मे रोने की वजह से भराव था।

जैसे ही सब ने मेरी तरफ देखा....
मेरे चेहरे पर आंसू थे....
परी जल्दी से मेरे पास आई !
और मुझे गले लगा लिया।

परी:- क्या हुआ भाई?
क्यो रो रहे हो?

पर मै बस रोता रहा और कुछ नही बोला।

परी:- भाई बोलो ना मेरा भी दिल बैठा जा रहा है।

मै:- (रोते हुए)मै क्या करूं मुझे से आप लोगो का प्यार सहन नही हो रहा है...
बचपन से सिर्फ नफरत के साए मे जिया हूं....
आप लोगो का प्यार मेरे सीने मे एक तड़प सी पैदा कर रहा है....
आखिर क्यो आप मुझे अपना भाई कह रही है?
और तो और मेरे लिए अभी सर से भी झगड़ रही है... आखिर क्यो?

मेरी बात सुनकर परी और अनु के आंखो मे भी आंसू आ जाते है।

परी:-(रोते हुए)जहां तक नफरत का सवाल है तो वो मै तुमसे कभी नही कर पाऊंगी.....
और रही बात प्यार की तो उसके लिए तुमने खुद मेरे दिल मे जगह बनाई है....
और तुम्हे भाई इसलिए कहती हूँ क्योकि मै बचपन से अकेली रही हूं....
सिर्फ अपने मां बाप के साथ....
ना मेरा कोई भाई था ना बहन....
मेरी बचपन से ही ख्वाहिश थी कि मेरा भी भाई हो...
 जिसे मै राखी बांधू और प्यार करूं....
पर ऐसा कभी नही हुआ.....
मै बस भगवान से प्रार्थना करती रही...
वक्त बीता और भगवान ने मेरी नही सुनी...
फिर उस दिन तुमने अभी की जान बचाई.....
तुम पूछ रहे थे कि मै तुम्हे भाई क्यो कहती हूं तो इसलिए  कहती हूं...
भाई का काम क्या होता है बहन की रक्षा करना...
सही कहा ना मैने (परी ने मुझसे पूछा)।

मै कुछ ना बोला बस परी की बात सुनता रहा...
परी ने मुझे खुद से अलग किया....
और अपने दोनो हाथो से मेरे गालो को पकड़ा और मुझसे दोबारा पूछा।

परी:- सही कहा ना मैने!
मैने बस हां मे गर्दन हिला दी।

परी:- तो उस दिन तुमने अभी की जान बचा के मेरी ही तो जान बचाई थी....
और उस दिन मैने सोच लिया था कि मै तुम्हे अपना भाई मानूंगी।

मै:-(रोते हुए)पर मै इस प्यार को सहन नही कर पा रहा हूं..
डरता हूं कही मुझे इस प्यार की आदत ना पड़ जाए....
अगर आदत पड गई तो मुझसे छिन ना जाए.....
एक बार तो संभल गया पर दूसरी बार नही संभल पाऊगा...
बिखर जाऊंगा मै(इतना बोलते हुए मै जमीन पर घुटनों के बल बैठ गया)
बिखर जाऊगा मै...
बिखर जाऊगा।

परी ने फिर नीचे बैठ के मुझे गले से लगा लिया।

परी:- नही ऐसा कुछ नही होगा.....
मै कुछ नही होने दूंगी अपने भाई को.....
और परी भी मेरे गले लग कर रोने लगी..
फिर कुछ देर बाद अभी ने परी को चुप कराया।

अभी:-(धीरे से) परी दीप को चुप कराओ खुद मत रोओ।

परी ने उसकी बात मानी और मुझे चुप कराने लगी...
पर मै चुप नही हो रहा था।

परी:- भाई बस भी करो....
अब कितना रोओगे?

मै चुप ना हुआ!

परी:- प्लीज भाई मेरी खातिर चुप हो जाओ....
तुम्हे मेरी कसम है।

“कसम” शब्द सुनते ही मै चुप हो गया...
फिर परी ने अपने दुपट्टे से मेरे आंसू पूछे....
और मुझे खड़ा करके कुर्सी पर बैठाया।

और अनु ने मुझे पानी दीया....
पर मेरी सिसकिया अभी भी निकल रही थी।

इतने मे अभी बोला...

अभी:- यार इन सब मे एक बात बीच मे रह गई।

परी और अनु एक साथ:- कौन सी?
मै भी अभी की ओर देखने लगा!

अभी:- अरे वही कि परी ने मुझे माफ किया या नही?
और मेरा खाना दोबारा चालू हुआ कि नही?

अभी की बात सुन के हम तीनो की हंसी छूट गई।

अब माहौल थोड़ा हल्का हो गया।

पर कुछ देर बाद परी अपने चेहरे पर थोड़ा गुस्सा लाते हुए बोली!
परी:- नही बिल्कुल नही!

अभी:- दीप प्लीज सिफारिश कर दे ना।

मै:- दी प्लीज माफ कर दो ना।

मेरी बात सुनकर परी एकदम से पलट के मेरी तरफ देखने लगी!

परी:- अभी क्या बोला है भाई तुमने?
मै:- माफ कर दीजिए इन्हे।
परी:- नही नही इससे पहले कुछ बोला था।
मै:- दी!

“दी” शब्द सुनते ही परी ने मुझे गले लगा लिया।

परी:- भाई एक बार फिर से बोलो ना प्लीज।
मै:- “दी”।

परी आज मेरे दिल को सुकून मिला है भाई...
कब से मै ये शब्द सुनने के लिए तड़प रही थी।

अभी फिर से बोला....
अभी:- तुम दोनो भाई बहन फिर शुरू हो गए...
कोई मुझे भी जवाब दो मेरी बात का।

अभी की बात पर हम तीनो फिर से हंस पड़े...
फिर परी बोली...

परी:- जाओ “अभी” इस बार माफ किया...
आइंदा ऐसी गलती नही होनी चाहिए।

हम फिर से हंस पड़े।

फिर अभी ने कुछ खाने का ऑर्डर दिया क्योकि खाने का वक्त हो गया था।

फिर सभी ने खाना खाया....
शाम तक सभी कैफे मे ही रहे।

रात को सभी अपने अपने घर निकल लिए...
मै भी अपने घर चल पड़ा मै अभी आधे रास्ते मे ही पहुंचा था....
यहां से रास्ता थोड़ा सुनसान था.....
मै आगे बढ़ा ही रहा था कि..


 अअअअचचचचचचानननक

----------


## bapu ji

अअअअचचचचचचानननक 
क्या

----------


## pkpasi

> अअअअचचचचचचानननक 
> क्या


बापू जी जल्द ही आपको इस "अचानक" का जवाब मिलेगा।

----------


## bapu ji

> बापू जी जल्द ही आपको इस "अचानक" का जवाब मिलेगा।


जी जबाब की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी

----------


## bapu ji

काफी दिनो से कोई मजेदार रोमांचक कहानी पढ़ने को नहीं मिली है

----------


## pkpasi

मै अपने घर जा रहा था।
रास्ता जहां से थोड़ा सुनसान था।


मेरे आगे एक लड़की चल रही थी!


मै भी अपनी धुन मे चल रहा था।


कि अचानक एक वैन फुल स्पीड मे मेरे पास से गुजरी....
मै एकदम से साइड हो गया....
मै उस गाड़ी की ओर देखने लगा....
उस गाड़ी ने आगे जाकर एकदम से उस लड़की के पास ब्रेक लगा दिए!


जिससे गाड़ी रुक गई....
और लड़की भी डर के गिर गई।


फिर उस वैन का दरवाजा खुला...
उसमे से तीन लोग निकले और जबरदस्ती लड़की को उठाकर वैन मे डालने लगे!
मैने जैसे ये सब देखा मैने उस तरफ दौड़ लगा दी...
और उन्हे आवाज लगाने लगा।


मै:- ऐ...रूको क्या कर रहे हो तुम ये?
मैने कहा रुको...


उन्होने मेरी तरफ देखा!


पहला गुंडा:- जल्दी करो डालो इसे अंदर।


मै भी उनकी और दौड़े जा रहा था।


लड़की भी बचाओ बचाओ चिल्ला रही थी।
जल्दी ही उन्होने उस लड़की को गाड़ी मे बैठा लिया!
 और खुद भी अंदर घुस गए।


 लड़की बाहर निकलने को हुई तो उन्होने उसे पकड़ के अंदर खीच लिया....
और वैन का दरवाजा बंद कर लिया.....
लडकी अभी भी चिल्ला रही थी।


मै भी उस गाड़ी के पास पहुंच गया....
पर उन्होने वैन पूरी रफ्तार से भगा ली।


मेरे हाथ गाड़ी के शीशे को लग कर रह गए।


मै फिर भी नही रुका...
और उस वैन के पीछे भागने लगा।


वो मुझसे काफी आगे निकल गई....
मै फिर भी उसके पीछे दौड़ता रहा।


आगे जाकर वो गाड़ी मुडने लगी...
जैसे ही वो गाड़ी मुडी...
मै भी एक पतली सी गली मे घुस गया...
ये एक शॉर्टकट था...
जिससे मै उस वैन तक जल्दी पहुंच सकता था।


ये इलाका मेरे घर के बिल्कुल पास था....
इसलिए मै इस इलाके के बारे मे अच्छे से जानता था।


उधर उस गाड़ी मे वो तीनो  उस लडकी के साथ जबरदस्ती करने की कोशिश लगे....
लड़की लगातार अपना बचाव कर रही थी।


उस गाड़ी मे उस लड़की और 3 गुंडों के अलावा दो लोग और थे...
एक गाड़ी चला रहा था....
और दूसरा बैठ के उन चारो की ओर देख रहा था।


लड़की:-नही....प्लीज मुझे छोड़ दीजिए मुझे....


पहला गुंडा:-अरे इसे कैसे छोड़ दे....
बड़ी मुश्किल से हाथ आई है!


दूसरा गुंडा:- आज तो हम सब के मजे हो गए....
क्या कड़क माल है।


लड़की:- नही प्लीज मुझे छोड़ दीजिए...
मै किसी को मुंह दिखाने लायक नही रह जाऊगी।


तीसरा गुंडा:- अरे ऐसे कैसे जाने दे ?
अभी तो हम लोग तेरे साथ सुहागरात मनाएगे!


इतने मे चौथा गुंडा बोला....


चौथा गुंडा:- भाई वो लड़का अभी भी हमारा पीछा कर रहा है...
सब ने पीछे देखा!


पहला गुंडा:- गाड़ी तेज भगाओ सालो!


पांचवा गुंडा:-जी भाई अभी लो।


इधर मै भी वैन से पहले रोड पर पहुंच गया था....
और आसपास देख कर एक पत्थर उठा लिया।


उधर वो लोग लड़की के साथ जबरदस्ती करने लगे...
लड़की के कपड़े यहा वहा से फट गए थे।


जल्द ही वो गाड़ी मेरे पास पहुंच गई...
मै रोड के बीच खड़ा हो गया।


इतने मे पाचवा गुंडा बोला...


पांचवा गुंडा:- भाई वो देखो वो लौंडा रोड के बीचो-बीच खड़ा है।


पहला गुंडा:- ये इतनी जल्दी वहां कैसे पहुंचा?


दूसरा गुंडा:- आ गया तो क्या....
उड़ा दो साले को....
हीरो बनने चला है साला!


पाचवा गुंडा:- ठीक है भाई...
और वैन की स्पीड और बढ़ा दी।


मै अभी भी रोड के बीचो-बीच खड़ा था....
जब गाड़ी मेरे थोड़ा नजदीक आई ...
तब मैने पत्थर वाला हाथ ऊपर उठा लिया निशाना लगाने के लिए...
और एक एक आंख बंद करके निशाना पक्का कर लिया।


वो गाड़ी अभी मुझ से थोड़ी दूर ही थी कि मैने पत्थर छोड़ दिया.....
वो पत्थर काफी रफ्तार से आगे गया....
और जाकर सीधा ड्राइवर की साइड शीशे मे लगा 
और वो चकनाचूर हो गया.. ..
और ड्राइवर ने एकदम ब्रेक दबा दिया!
और वैन स्लीप मारने लगी...
और आखिर मे रुक गई।


मै भी दौड़कर वैन के पास गया....
और वैन का दरवाजा खोल कर उस लड़की को बाहर निकाल लिया।
ये सब इतनी जल्दी हुआ कि उनमे से किसी को सम्भलने का मौका नही मिला था।


मैने देखा लड़की के कपड़े फटे हुए थे....
मैने जल्दी से अपना कोट उतारा और उस लड़की को दे दिया।


मै:- जल्दी से भाग जाओ यहां से।


और वो लड़की भागने लगी....
इतने मे गाड़ी से सभी गुंडे बाहर आ गए।


पहले गुंडे के हाथ मे चाकू था....
दूसरे गुंडे के हाथ मे बेसबॉल बैट था....
तीसरे गुंडे के हाथ मे हॉकी थी....
चौथे गुंडे के हाथ में मोटरसाइकिल की चेन थी।


मै भी तैयार था लड़ने के लिए।


पहला गुंडा:- बड़ी मुश्किल से वो माल हाथ मे आया था साले....
और तेरी वजह से वो मेरे हाथ से निकल गई....
तुझे अब जिंदा नही छोडूंगा....
मारो बे इसको।


फिर दूसरा गुंडा और तीसरा गुंडा मुझे एक साथ मारने आए.....
तीसरे गुंडे ने मुझे मारने के लिए हॉकी घुमा दी....उसकी हॉकी का निशाना मेरा सिर था....
मैने आगे बढ़कर उसकी हॉकी पकड़ ली....
उसके बाद दूसरे गुंडे ने आगे आ कर मेरे सिर पर बेसबॉल बैट मारना चाहा।


 मैने दोनो हाथो से हॉकी आगे कर ली  और उसका वार रोक लिया...
फिर मैने दूसरे गुंडे के पेट मे एक लात मारी....
और वो पीछे जा गिरा....
फिर मैने तीसरे गुंडे के मुंह पर एक पंच मार दिया....
और उससे हॉकी छीन ली।


फिर मैने उसी हॉकी से उसके पेट पर वार किया...
और वो पेट पकड कर बैठ गया....
उसके बैठते ही मैने उसके मुंह पर हॉकी से वार किया....
और वो वही ढेर हो गया।


इतने मे दूसरा गुंडा फिर से उठ कर मेरे पास आने लगा.... वो भागते हुए मेरी ओर आ रहा था....
मैने अपनी हॉकी उसके पैर की ओर निशान लगाकर छोड़ दी....
और वो लडखडा के गिर पड़ा।


उसके हाथ से बेसबॉल बैट छुटकर मेरे पैरो के पास आकर गिर गया....
मैने वो बेसबॉल बैट उठा लिया....
और उस दूसरे गुंडे की ओर बढ गया....
वो खड़ा होने ही वाला था कि मैने जल्दी से आगे बढ़ कर उसकी पीठ पर बेसबॉल बैट मारा.....
और वो फिर से नीचे गिर गया....
उसके बाद मैने उसके सिर पर वार किया.....
उसके सिर से खून बहने लगा।


फिर मै आगे बढ़ने लगा....
उधर से चौथा और पांचवां गुंडा भी आगे आ रहा था।


पांचवा गुंडा आगे था....
उसने मुझे "गुप्ती" मारनी चाही....
मै घूम गया...
पर वो गुप्ती मेरे बाजू पर लग गई
वहां से खून बहने लगा...
पांचवे गुंडे के  चेहरे पर मुस्कान आ गई।


मुझे इस बार गुस्सा आ गया...
मैने घूम के बेसबॉल बैट उसके हाथ पर दे मारा....
जिससे उसके हाथ से वो गुप्ती छूट गई...
और मैने फिर से एक वार उसके कंधे पर किया।


वो अपना कंधा पकड़कर चिल्लाने लगा.....
इतने मे चौथे गुंडे ने मेरे चेहरे पर उस मोटरसाइकिल की चैन से वार किया.....
मै अभी इसके लिए तैयार नही था...
वो चैन सीधा की मेरे मुंह पर लगी....
मै पलट कर गिर गया।


मुझे चेहरे पर तेज जलन हो रही थी.....
जब मैने वहां हाथ लगाया तो वहां से खून निकल रहा था....
ये मेरे गुस्से की इन्तहा थी....
उससे पहले ही चौथे गुंडे ने मुझ पर फिर से वार कर दिया...
 इस पर चैन आ कर मेरे बाजू पर उसी जख्म पर लगी जहा पर गुप्ती लगी थी.....
जब उसने फिर से हमला किया तब मैने अपने बाएं हाथ से चैन पकड़ ली.....
और अपने हाथ मे पकडे बेसबॉल बैट से उसके हाथ पर वार किया.....
उसके हाथ से चैन छूट गई.....
फिर उसके बाद मैने बेसबॉल बैट नीचे गिरा दिया....
और वो चैन अपने दाहिने हाथ मे पकड़ ली....
और लगातार उस पर वार करने लगा।


जिससे उसे काफी चोट लगी....
जगह-जगह से उसके कपड़े फट गए और खून बहने लगा।


 फिर मै पहले गुंडे की ओर पलटा....
इतने मे एक गोली की आवाज आई.....
और गोली सीधा आके मेरे सीने मे लगी....
 मै अपनी छाती पकड़ के घुटनो के बल बैठ गया....
ये गोली पहले गुंडे ने चलाई थी।


फिर पहला गुंडा मेरे पास आया.....
और अपने हाथ मे पकड़ा चाकू मेरे पेट मे दे मारा।


इन सब के बाद उसके चेहरे पर एक कातिल मुस्कान थी......
फिर वो ऊंची आवाज मे हंसने लगा।


पहला गुंडा:- हा हा हा हा हा.....
साले तू जानता नही तुने किससे पंगा लिया है....
मैने तुझे कहा था ना कि तू जिंदा नही बचेगा.....
और उसने मेरे पैर मे लात मारी और मै जमीन पर पड़ा तड़पने लगा।


पर फिर भी मै खड़ा हुआ....
जैसे ही मै उसको मारने को हुआ उसने मेरे पेट पर लात मारी.....
मै फिर से गिर पड़ा।


इस सब मे ये हुआ....
कि गोली की आवाज सुनकर आसपास के घरो के लोग बाहर आ गए थे.....
उनमे से वो लोग भी थे जिनको मैने उस ट्रक वाले हादसे मे बचाया था...
यानी कि उस बच्चे के घर वाले!


 उन्होने मुझे पहचान लिया....
और इधर अब वो पांचो एक साथ खड़े थे फिर उन्होने मुझ पर लातो की बरसात कर दी....
मै बस नीचे पडा मार खा रहा था।


इतने मे उस बच्चे के पिता ने अपने पड़ोसियो को आवाज लगाई।


बच्चे के पापा:- भाई लोग उस भले आदमी को बचाओ....
 नही तो वो लोग उन्हे मार देगे।


पहला पड़ोसी:- तो क्या हुआ....
आबादी कम होगी।


दूसरा पड़ोसी:-कैसी बात कर रहे हो.....
चलो उन्हे बचाए।


बच्चे के पिता:- चलो जल्दी से बचाए उन्हे....
 ये वही लडका है जिसने हमारे पूरे परिवार की जान बचाई थी।


पहला पड़ोसी:- फिर तो जल्दी चलो।


फिर कई लोग इकट्ठे हो गए और हमारी ओर भागने लगे।


पांचवे गुंडे की नजर उन लोगो पर पड़ गई।


पांचवा गुंडा:- भाई जल्दी से भागो यहां से देखो लोग इकट्ठा होकर आ रहे है।


पहला गुंडा:- चलो सब लोग जल्दी से गाड़ी मे बैठो।


और सभी गाड़ी मे बैठ गए....
पहले गुंडे ने जाते जाते दो फायर और कर दिए मुझ पर... और वहां से गाड़ी मे बैठ के भाग गए।


जब तक बच्चे के पिता और उनके पड़ोसी मेरे पास पहुचे तब तक मै बेहोश हो चुका था।


और वो लोग मुझे उठा के हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल पड़े।

----------


## pkpasi

मुझे चार गोलियां....
और एक चाकू लगा था।

इन सब मे मै बेहोश हो गया....
और उस बच्चे के पापा और उसके पड़ोसी मुझे लेकर हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल पड़े।

इधर रुद्र को भी इन सब के बारे मे खबर मिल गई थी....
वो भी पहले हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल पड़ा....
पर उसे बस यही पता था कि किसी पर हमला हुआ है और उसे हॉस्पिटल लेकर गए है।

इसलिए रुद्र ने अपनी टीम को घटनास्थल पर भेज दी और खुद अपने एक साथी के साथ हॉस्पिटल निकल गया।

और टीवी पर भी ये खबर दिखाई जा रही थी.....
कि गांधी रोड पर किसी पर हमला हुआ है....
और उस शख्स की अभी कोई पहचान नही हुई है.....
पर सुनने मे आया है कि उस लडके को चार गोलियां और एक चाकू लगा है।

ये खबर अभी और उसके परिवार और कविता मैडम और उनके परिवार ने भी देखी।

क्योकि ये घटना मेरे घर के पास मे हुई थी तो उनको भी चिंता होने लगी...
और वो लोग सभी मेरे घर की ओर चल पड़े।

इधर वो लोग मुझे लेकर हॉस्पिटल मे पहुंच गए थे...
ये वही हॉस्पिटल था.....
जहां मै एक बार मूझे खुद के लिए.....
यहां मैम लेकर आई थी....
फिर प्रीत के साथ जब वो जख्मी हुई थी....
उसके बाद जब उस बच्चे के माता पिता का एक्सीडेंट हुआ था।

बच्चे का पिता डॉक्टर डॉक्टर चिल्लाने लगा....
जल्दी ही डॉक्टर भी आ गया....
डॉक्टर ने भी जल्दी ही मुझे पहचान लिया।

डॉक्टर:- हे भगवान! नर्स जल्दी करो....
ये केस बहुत नाजुक हालत मे है....
इनके पास वक्त बहुत कम है।

और वो मुझे OT मे ले गए....
मेरे मुंह के ऊपर एक लाइट कर दी....
और मेरे ऊपर एक ऑक्सीजन मास्क लगा दिया.....
मेरे एक हाथ पर ग्लूकोस की बोतल लगा दी और दूसरे हाथ मे  खून की बोतल।

फिर उन्होंने मेरा ऑपरेशन शुरू कर दिया।

इधर रूद्र भी हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गया था और पूछताछ करने लगा उस आदमी और उसके पड़ोसी से।

रूद्र:- हा तो आपका नाम क्या है?
आदमी:- जी मेरा नाम हीरालाल है।
(दोस्तो ये उस बच्चे के पिता का नाम है)

रूद्र:- हा तो मिस्टर हीरा क्या आप बता सकते हो कि ये सब कैसे हुआ।

हीरा:-जी साहब!
हम सब लोग अपने अपने घरो मे थे...
कि हमने गोली चलने की आवाज सुनी तो हम सभी अपने-अपने घरो से बाहर आ गए।

रुद्र:- फिर क्या हुआ?

हीरा:- फिर हमने देखा कि 5 आदमी एक लडके को मार रहे थे....
हमारे घर से बाहर आने तक उन लोगो ने उस लडके को दो गोली मार दी थी....
और उसे मार रहे थे....
फिर हम सब इकट्ठा हो गए उसे बचाने के लिए भागे....
पर उन्होने हमे देख लिया और वहां से भाग गए....
पर जाते जाते वो लोग उस लडके को दो गोली और मार गए।

रुद्र:- क्या तुम उन लोगो को पहचान सकते हो?
हीरा:- जी नही!

रूद्र:-और इस लडके को पहचान सकते हो?

हीरा:-जी इनका नाम दीप है जिन्होने कुछ दिन पहले ट्रक एक्सीडेंट मे हमारी जान बचाई थी।

रूद्र:- क्या नाम बताया?
हीरा:- दीप!
रुद्र:-दीप वर्मा यही ना!
 हीरा:-जी!

रुद्र:- ठीक है!
अब तुम लोग जाओ....
मै यहां देखता हूं मै खुद इस केस की अच्छे से तहकीकात करूंगा।

हीरा:-जी साहब!
आप उन लोगो को सजा जरूर दिलवाना....
जिसने इस भले आदमी के साथ ऐसा किया।

रूद्र:- आप लोग चिंता मत कीजिए।

फिर हीरा को छोड़कर बाकी सब वापस चले गए।

इधर कविता मैम और उनका परिवार....
और अभी का परिवार भी मेरे घर के पास पहुंच गए।

पहले कविता मैम पहुंची...
पर मेरे घर पर ताला लगा हुआ था.....
जिससे उनकी परेशानी और बड़ गई।

इतने मे परी अभी और अनु भी पहुंच गए....
कविता मैम परी और उनके परिवार को देखकर हैरान हुई...
वही परी भी कविता मैम प्रीत और दीपक अंकल को देख हैरान हुई।
(इनकी हैरानी की वजह कुछ देर मे पता चल जाएगी)

इतने मे कुछ ही दूरी पर कुछ लोग खड़े थे...
ये वही लोग थे जो मुझे हॉस्पिटल लेकर गए थे।

अभी की नजर भी उन पर पड़ गई।

अभी:- वो देखिए वहां भीड कैसी....
चलिए अंकल हम देख कर आए।

फिर अंकल और अभी उस और चल दिए....
अभी ने वहा किसी से पूछा।

अभी:-सुनिए वहां इतनी भीड कैसी?
आदमी:- जी वहां एक दीप नाम के लडके को मारने की कोशिश की गई है...
पता नही उस भले मानस से किसी की क्या दुश्मनी....
अभी उस बच्चे को हॉस्पिटल पहुंचा कर आए है।

यह बात सुनके अभी और अंकल के हाथ पाव ठंडे पड़ गए ....
पर अभी ने हिम्मत करके पूछा।

अभी:- जी अभी उसे कौन से हॉस्पिटल लेकर गए थे।
आदमी:- सिटी हॉस्पिटल।

अभी:-आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भाई साहब।

अंकल और अभी वापस अपने परिवार की ओर चल दिए।

कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ?
अंकल:- कुछ नही जल्दी कार मे बैठो।

परी:-पर हुआ क्या है?
दीप का कुछ पता चला।
अभी:-अभी मै कुछ नही बता सकता।

तुम सब जल्दी कार मे बैठो।
सभी जल्दी से कार मे बैठ गए और अभी और अंकल ने कार हॉस्पिटल की ओर दौड़ा दी।

कुछ ही देर मे वो लोग हॉस्पिटल पहुंच गए।

हॉस्पिटल देख के कविता मैम प्रीत अनु और परी की दिल की धड़कन बढ़ गई।

परी:- आप हमे यहा क्यो लाए हो ?

उधर कविता ने भी यही सवाल अंकल से पूछा।

अंकल/अभी:-क्योकि दीप यही पर है।

सभी एक साथ:- क्या मतलब?

अभी अभी जिस पर हमला हुआ था वो कोई और नही बल्कि दीप ही था।

ये बात सुनकर उन चारो के पैरो के तले से जमीन निकल गई।
और उनकी आंखो से आंसू निकलने लगे।

और चारो कार से निकल के हॉस्पिटल के अंदर भागे अंकल और अभी भी उनके पीछे ही थे।

रिसेप्शन पर जाकर उन्होंने पूछा...

कविता मैम:-मैम जिस पर अभी अभी हमला हुआ है उनको कहा रखा गया है।

रिसेप्शनिस्ट:- मैम उनका तो ऑपरेशन चल रहा है....
लेकिन आप लोग उनके क्या लगते हो।

अंकल:- हम उनके रिश्तेदार है।

रिसेप्शनिस्ट:- तो प्लीज आप ये फॉर्म भर दीजिए।
अंकल:- ठीक है तुम लोग आगे जाओ मै फॉर्म भर कर आता हूं।

मैम और बाकी सब OT की ओर बढ़ गए।

----------


## pkpasi

****अंदर मेरा ऑपरेशन चल रहा था....*
*और बाहर मैम और अभी सभी पहुंच गए थे।*

*सभी मेरी सलामती के लिए दुआ माग रहे थे...*
*परी मैम प्रीत और अनु की आंखो मे आंसू थे।*

*अंदर डॉक्टर ने मेरे पेट से तीन गोलियां निकाल दी थी....*
*और चोथी गोली निकालने की कोशिश कर रहे थे।*

*चोथी गोली मेरे सीने मे दिल के बिल्कुल पास लगी थी....*
*इसलिए डॉक्टर पूरी सावधानी से काम ले रहे थे....*
*उनकी जरा सी गलती मेरे दिल की धडकन ही रोक सकती थी....*
*डॉक्टर अभी गोली निकालने वाला ही था....*
*कि मेरी सांस उखडने लगी!*

* डॉक्टर:-नर्स जल्दी से ऑक्सीजन की मात्रा बढ़ाओ।*
*नर्स:- ऑक्सीजन का सिलेंडर खत्म होने वाला है।*

*डॉक्टर:- तो जल्दी से दूसरा सिलेंडर लगाओ!*

*नर्स:- दूसरे भी खत्म है....*
*और एक सिलेंडर है उसमे भी थोड़ी ही गैस है।*

*डॉक्टर:- तो जल्दी करो....*
*और बाहर जाकर जल्दी सिलेंडर का इंतजाम करने के लिए कहो।*

*नर्स:- जी!!!*

*और वो नर्स बाहर आ गई...*
*नर्स बाहर मैम लोगो के पास जाकर!*

*नर्स:- आप लोग कौन है**?*

*अंकल:- हम लोग दीप के साथ है....*
*कैसी कंडीशन है उसकी**?*

*नर्स:- अभी सिचुएशन आउट ऑफ कंट्रोल है....*
*और हां आपका अगर दूसरे हॉस्पिटल मे कोई कांटेक्ट है तो प्लीज एक ऑक्सीजन सिलेंडर का इंतजाम कर दीजिए....*
*हम भी अपनी तरफ से कोशिश कर रहे है।*

*इतना बोल कर वो नर्स चली गई....*
*इधर अंकल और अभी सिलेंडर का इंतजाम करने लगे....*

*इतने मे नर्स उस थोड़ी गैस वाले सिलेंडर को ले आई।*

*नर्स:- आप लोग जल्दी सिलेंडर का इंतजाम कीजिए....*
*और वो अंदर चली गई....*
*अंदर जल्दी से सिलेंडर बदला गया।*

*इधर बाहर...*

*अभी:- (फोन पर) ठीक है थैंक्स...*
*मैं जल्दी ही आता हूं।*

*और अभी ने फोन काट दिया।*

*अभी:- अंकल सिलेंडर मिल गया है मै अभी लेकर आता हूं...*
*और वो जल्दी से निकल गया....*
*और तकरीबन* *25** मिनट बाद वो वापस आ गया....*
*क्योकि हॉस्पिटल नजदीक ही था।*

*नर्स भी उसी वक्त बाहर आई...*
*और जल्दी से सिलेंडर लेकर अंदर चली गई।*

*ऐसे ही वक्त गुजरता गया डॉक्टर ने पूरी सावधानी से चौथी गोली भी निकाल दी....*
*और ड्रेसिंग करके बाहर आ गए।*

*उसके बाहर आते ही सभी लोगो ने उसे घेर लिया।*

*कविता मैम:- डॉक्टर अब कैसा है मेरा बेटा....*
*डॉक्टर देखिए बहन जी मैने सारी गोलियां निकालती है....*
* और ड्रेसिंग कर दी...*
*72** घंटों तक हम कुछ नही कह सकते....*
*अगर तब तक उसे होश आ गया तो ठीक है वरना!*

* परी:- वरना क्या डॉक्टर**?*
*डॉक्टर:- वरना उसकी जान भी जा सकती है।*

*प्रीत:- नही डॉक्टर प्लीज ऐसा मत कहिए....*
*मेरे भैया को बचा लीजिए।*
*डॉक्टर:- देखिए मै कुछ नही कर सकता....*
*अब तो सब कुछ भगवान के भरोसे है।*

*और डॉक्टर वहां से चला गया...*
*और छोड़ गया तो सबकी आंखो मे आंसू!*

*कविता मैम:- आखिर क्यो मेरे बेटे के साथ हर बार कुछ ना कुछ होता रहता है.....*
*भगवान आखिर इस बच्चे को चैन से जीने नही देता...*

*बहुत दुख सह लिए इस बच्चे ने!*

*परी:- धीरज रखिए बुआ भाई को कुछ नही होगा।*

*(**परी शर्मा जोकि अब परी अभिनव त्यागी है....*
*वो कविता मैम की भांजी है...*
*यानी की प्रीत के मामा की बेटी...*
*इसलिए ये सब एक दूसरे को देख कर हैरान हुए थे)*

*कविता मैम:- कैसे धीरज रखू बेटा मेरा बेटा उधर जिंदगी और मौत के बीच लड रहा है।*

*परी:-कुछ नही होगा भाई को...*
*भगवान इतना कठोर नही हो सकता।*

*कविता मैम:- बेटा तुम नही जानती...*
*कि भगवान इस बच्चे के प्रति हमेशा ही कठोर रहा है।*

*प्रीत:- (रोते हुए) बस करो मम्मी...*
*चुप हो जाओ भैया को कुछ नही होगा....*
*मै प्रार्थना करूगी भगवान जी से!*

*प्रीत हॉस्पिटल के पास ही एक मंदिर था....*
*वो वहां से उठी और मंदिर की ओर चल दी।*

* प्रीत:- (अपने मन मे) भगवान जी मेरे भैया को कुछ मत होने देना...*
*बड़ी मुश्किल से मुझे मेरे भैया मिले है।*

*और चलते चलते मंदिर पहुंच गई और मूर्ति के पास जा के घुटनो के बल हाथ जोड कर बैठ गई....*
*और मेरी सलामती की दुआ मांगने लगी।*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*##* *इधर मै बेहोशी की हालत मे एक सपना देख रहा था....*
*जो कि मेरी बीती हुई जिंदगी का था**####*

*आज से* *10** साल पहले...*

*ये वो दिन था जब मुझे मेरे घर से "मनहूस" का ठप्पा लगाकर निकाला गया था।*

*मुझे एक घर मे लाया गया ये वही घर था जहां मै आज रह रहा हूं।*

*सब ने मुझे अकेला छोड दिया....*
*मै बस एक कोने मे बैठा रो रहा था।*

*मेरे कानो मे बस एक ही शब्द गूंज रहा था।*

*"**मनहूस" "मनहूस" "मनहूस" और "मनहूस"!*

*मै अपने कान बंद करके बस रोए जा रहा था....*
*और अपनी मां को पुकार रहा था।*

*मै:- मां मां मां मां...*
*कहां हो तुम मां....*
*देखो सब मुझे अकेला छोड़कर चले गए....*
*मां मुझे बहुत डर लग रहा है....*
*सब मुझे पता नही क्यो "मनहूस" "मनहूस" बोल रहे है**?*
*मां प्लीज आ जाओ मुझे डर लग रहा है....*
*मै ऐसे ही चिखते हुए रोने लगा।*

*इतने मे मेरे घर का दरवाजा खुला...*
*और एक* *50-55** साल की औरत अंदर आई।*

*(**परिचय-पवित्रा देवी....*
*पति की मौत हो चुकी है....*
*और कोई बच्चा नही है....*
*ये यहां बस अपने मायके मे रहती है)*

*वो औरत मेरा चिल्लाना और रोना सुनकर आई थी।*

*जैसे ही मैने किसी औरत को अपने घर मे देखा तो "मां मां मां" कहते हुए भागकर उस औरत से जा लिपटा....*

*उसने भी मुझे कस के अपने गले से लगा लिया।*

----------


## pkpasi

कभी-कभी किस्मत भी अच्छा खेल खेलती है....
पल मे सब कुछ छीन लेती है....
और पल मे सब कुछ दे देती है...
मेरे साथ भी यही हुआ....
जहा पूरे परिवार ने मुझे से मुंह मोड़ लिया वही जिंदगी दोबारा शुरू करने के लिए सहारा दे दिया 


पवित्रा जी के रूप मे....


मै माँ माँ करता हुआ जाकर पवित्रा जी से लिपट गया।


उन्होंने भी मुझे कस के गले लगा लिया।


मै:- रोए जा रहा था और वो पवित्रा जी मुझे चुप कराने की कोशिश कर रही थी।


पवित्रा:- बस कर बेटा कितना रोएगा?
मै:- आप मुझे छोड़ कर चली गई थी?
पवित्रा:- अरे बेटा मै यही तो हूं...
मै:- ये देखो सब मुझे यहां अकेला छोड़ गए थे....और सभी लोग मुझे "मनहूस" कह रहे थे!


पवित्रा:- कोई कुछ नही कहेगा मेरे बेटे को...
अब मै आ गई हूं ना!


फिर पवित्रा जी ने मुझे पानी पिलाया और पलंग पर बैठ गई।
और मुझे अपनी गोद मे सिर रखकर लेटने को कहा...
मै उनकी गोद मे सिर रखकर लेट गया।


वो मेरे सिर मे उगलियां फिराने लगी.....
जिससे मुझे नींद आ गई।


एक सुकून था उन के साए मे....
मुझे बहुत सुकून मिल रहा था...
ना मुझे अकेलापन महसूस हो रहा था....
और ना ही मुझे वो आवाजे सुनाई दे रही थी....
था तो बस एक सुकून।


पता नही मै कितनी देर सोता रहा...
जब मै उठा तो मै किसी अंजान औरत की गोद मे सिर रखकर लेटा हुआ था....
और वो अभी भी मेरे सिर मे उंगलियां फिरा रही थी...


पवित्रा:- उठ गए बेटा?


मै:- जी!
पर आप कौन?
और आप यहां कैसे....
और मै आपकी गोद मे सिर रखकर कैसे सो रहा हूं?


पवित्रा जी मेरे सवालो को सुन रही थी...
जब मै चुप हुआ तो वह मुस्कुरा कर बोली...


पवित्रा:- बेटा मै तुम्हारी पड़ोसी हूँ...
तुम जब रो रहे थे तो मुझसे रहा नही गया.....
और मै यहां चली आई....
यहां आकर मैने देखा कि तुम रो रहे हो....
तो मैने तुम्हे चुप कराया....
और फिर सुला दिया।


मै:- लेकिन मुझे कुछ भी याद नही आ रहा।


पवित्रा:- कोई बात नही बेटा....
जब ये सब हुआ तुम अपनी सुध-बुध मे नही थे....
वैसे तुम्हारा नाम क्या है बेटा?


मै:- जी मेरा नाम दीप वर्मा है।


पवित्रा:- और तुम्हारा परिवार!


परिवार का नाम सुनते ही है मै उदास हो गया और मेरी आंखो मे आंसू आ गए।


मै:- उन्होंने ही मुझे यहां अकेला छोड़ा है।


वो मेरे आंसू पूछते हुए वोली....


 पवित्रा:- क्यो?


मै:- कुछ महीने पहले मेरी मां की मौत हो गई....
उसके बाद मेरी बहन और पापा का एक्सीडेंट हो गया....
इन सब का कारण सभी घरवाले और रिश्तेदारो ने मुझे ठहराया....
और मुझे कहने लगे कि मै मनहूस हूँ.....
मेरी ही मनहूसियत का साया इस घर पर पड़ा है....
इसलिए सभी ने मुझे घर से निकाल दिया.....
और यहां छोड़ गए।


मेरी बातो को सुनकर पर पवित्रा जी की आंखो मे भी आंसू आ गए....
पर जल्दी ही उन्होंने खुद पर काबू पा लिया।


पवित्रा:- (मन मे) इस नन्ही सी जान को कितना कुछ सहना पड़ रहा है....
पता नही कैसा परिवार है इसका!


पवित्रा:- (मुझसे) चलो बेटा मै कुछ बना देती हूं तुम्हारे लिए......
भूख लगी होगी ना।


भूख तो मुझे सच मे लगी थी....
तो क्या करूं....
बच्चा था तो बर्दाश्त नही कर सकता था....
इसलिए मैने भी हाँ मे सिर हिला दिया।
फिर पवित्रा जी ने कुछ देर मे दाल और रोटी बना दी।


रात का वक्त हो चला था....
हम दोनो ही खाने बैठ गए.....
पवित्रा जी ने मुझे अपने हाथो से खिलाया।


फिर हम दोनो खाना खाकर चारपाई पर लेट गए और पवित्रा जी मुझे सीने से लगा कर सुलाने लगी।


मै:- क्या मै आपसे एक बात पूछूं?
पवित्रा:- हां पूछो!


मै:-(झिझकते हुए) क्या मै आपको मां बुला सकता हूं?


(यहां से अब मै पवित्रा जी को पवित्रा मां लिखूंगा)


मेरी बात सुनकर पवित्रा माँ ने मुझे गले से लगा लिया पवित्रा माँ:- (मेरा माथा चूम कर) हां क्यो नही बेटा....
तुम मुझे माँ बुला सकते हो।


मै:- उनको अपनी बाहो मे कसते हुए आप भी मुझे को छोड़ के तो नही जाओगी...


पवित्रा माँ:- नही बेटा मै कही नही जाऊंगी।


फिर हम एक दूसरे से ऐसी बाते करते हुए सो गए।


मै सुबह काफी देर तक सोता रहा....
जब उठा तो अकेला था....
पवित्रा माँ कही नही थी....
मैने उन्हे चारो तरफ नजर घुमा कर देखा पर वो कही नही थी।
मै फिर से रोने लगा।


मै:- (रोते हुए )माँ माँ कहां हो तुम....
फिर से मुझे छोड़ कर चली गई माँ माँ!


इतने मे दरवाजा खुला पवित्रा माँ इतना अंदर आ गई....
उनके हाथ मे एक खाने की थाली थी।


वो मुझे रोता देख जल्दी से मेरे पास आई और खाने की थाल साइड मे रख कर मुझे गले से लगा लिया।


पवित्रा माँ:- क्या हुआ मेरे बेटे को?
मै:- कहां चली गई थी आप....
मुझे अकेला छोड़ कर!


पवित्रा माँ:- वो मै घर चली गई थी तैयार होने और तुम्हारे लिए खाना लेने।


फिर वो मेरे आशु पूछते हुए बोली....


पवित्रा माँ:- चलो अब जल्दी से चुप हो जाओ फ्रेश हो के आओ...
फिर तुम्हे नाश्ता भी कराना है।


फिर मै फ्रेश होकर आ गया....
और हमने नाश्ता किया।

----------


## pkpasi

कभी-कभी जिंदगी सब कुछ बदल देती है।किसी को पल भर मे खुशी देती है तो किसी को गम...पर हर किसी की झोली मे कुछ ना कुछ जरूर आता है!उस ऊपर वाले ने हमारे हाथो की लकीरो मे कुछ ना कुछ जरूर लिखा है....जो वक्त के साथ घटता रहता है।इस सब मे पूरा दिन गुजर गया....शाम को पवित्रा मां मुझे पार्क ले गई....पार्क मे हम दोनो ने मस्ती की।और थोड़ा दिन ढलते ही हम लोग घर आ गए....रास्ते मे पवित्रा मां ने मुझे आइसक्रीम भी खिलाई।घर आकर मां ने खाना बनाया और हमने मिलकर खाया.... फिर हम लोग चारपाई पर लेट गए....और बाते करने लगे।पवित्रा मां:- बेटा ये बताओ जब मै कही चली जाती हूं तो तुम रोने क्यो लग जाते हो?मै:- मुझे डर लगने लगता है कि कही आप भी मुझे छोड़ कर चली जाओगी।पवित्रा मां:- तो ये बात है....बेटा अब तुम बड़े हो गए हो....तुम्हे अकेला रहना सीखना होगा...तुम्हे जिंदगी मे अभी बहुत कुछ करना है!अगर ऐसे ही रोते रहे तो कभी अपने पैरो पर खड़े नही हो पाओगे।और जब मै नही रहूँगी तो तुम किसको बुलाओगे?मै मां की ना रहने वाली बात को सुनकर डर गया और उनसे से कसकर लिपट गया।मै:- मै आपको कही नही जाने दूंगा!पवित्रा मां:- बेटा एक ना एक दिन हर किसी को जाना पड़ता है...यही तो जिंदगी है!कब कहा और कैसे क्या हो जाए किसी को नही पता! इसलिए अपने अंदर के डर को खत्म करो।मै पवित्रा मां की बाते सुनते सुनते सो गया....क्योकि उनसे लिपटते ही मुझे सुकून मिला और मुझे कब नींद आई पता ही नही चला....जब मां ने मेरी ओर से कोई जवाब ना सुना....तो उन्होंने मेरी ओर देखा और मुझे सोते हुए पाया।मां के चेहरे पर स्माइल आ गई...और उन्होंने मुझे माथे पर किस किया और बालो मे उगलियाँ फिराने लगी।पवित्रा मां:- ये देखो मेरा नादान बेटा मेरी पूरी बात सुने बिना ही सो गया!ऐसे ही पवित्रा मां खुद से बाते करते हुए सो गई।ऐसे ही वक्त गुजरता गया...पवित्रा मां और मेरा रिश्ता बढता गया।देखते ही देखते 6 महीने गुजर गए...और एक दिन मां ने मुझसे कहा!पवित्रा मां:- बेटा मैने तुम्हारा एडमिशन स्कूल मे करवा दिया है।मै:- सच मे... लव यू मां।पवित्रा मां ने भी मुझे गले से लगा लिया।पवित्रा मा:- लव यू टू बेटा....चलो तैयार हो जाओ हमे मार्केट जाना है. .तुम्हारे लिए यूनिफॉर्म लेनी है...और बुक्स वगैरह भी लेनी है। फिर मै और मां चल दिए मार्केट...हम जल्द ही सारा सामान लेकर वापस आ गए....मेरा ऐडमिशन उस वक्त 4th मे हुआ था।ऐसी ही रात भी बीत गई।अगले दिन हम सुबह जल्दी उठे....पवित्रा मां ने मुझे जल्दी से स्कूल के लिए तैयार किया।और मुझे नाश्ता करवा के स्कूल छोड़ आई।मेरा मन तो नही था पवित्रा मां को छोड़कर जाने का पर जाना पड़ा क्योकि पढ़ना भी मुझे अच्छा लगता था...पर ना जाने क्यो मुझे बेचैनी हो रही थी दिल मे एक तडप सी उठ रही थी....मै क्लास मे पहुच गया...वहां पहुंचा तो मैडम ने सारी क्लास से मेरा इन्ट्रो करवाया और पढ़ाने लगी।इधर पवित्रा मां भी मुझे स्कूल छोड़कर घर पहुंच गई थी। जब ये घर पहुची तो अपने माईके वाले घर चली गई वहां उनके बाकी के घर वाले नाश्ता कर रहे थे....उनकी फैमिली मे बस एक भाई भाभी और उनकी एक बेटी थी। पवित्रा मां अभी घर के अंदर एंटर हुई ही थी कि...घर के बाहर दो गाड़ियां आकर रुकी!उसमे से कुछ आदमी बाहर निकल कर घर की ओर बढे.... जल्दी ही उन्होंने घर मे घुसकर तोड़फोड़ शुरू कर दी!पवित्रा मां के भाई आगे आए तो उनमे से एक ने पवित्रा मां के भाई के गले पर चाकू चला दिया....वो वही ढेर हो गए... घर की बाकी की तीन औरते भागने लगी।पवित्रा मां और उनकी भाभी और भतीजी की भी जल्द ही वहां लाशे पड़ी थी।(बात दरअसल ये थी कि गुंडे पवित्रा मा के भाई के एक बिजनेस मैन दुश्मन ने भेजे थे.... जिसका मुझे बात मे पता चला था)इधर मुझे स्कूल मे बहुत बेचैनी हो रही थी.....बार-बार मुझे पसीना आ रहा था....अजीब सी घबराहट हो रही थी!मुझसे और बर्दाश्त ना हुआ इसलिए मै रिसेस टाइम मे ही घर आने लगा...पर मुझे क्या पता था मेरी जिंदगी का "कड़वा सच" आने वाले तूफान से बेखबर मै घर की ओर बढ़ रहा था।

----------


## pkpasi

मै घर की ओर भागता हुआ आ रहा था....
जल्दी ही मै घर पहुंच गया।

पर मेरे घर पहुंचने से पहले ही पवित्रा मां के घर के बाहर लोग इकट्ठा हो गए थे....
और पास मे पुलिस भी थी ....
और एक एम्बुलेंस भी थी।

मै भी पास चला गया।

इतने में अंदर से कुछ लोग लाशो को ले आए...
सबके चेहरे ढके हुए थे....
और जब मैने ये दृश्य देखा तो मुझे अपनी मां की याद आ गई।

इसलिए मै वहां से आगे जाने के लिए मुडा ही था कि एक लाश का कफन हवा के झोके से उड़ गया....
और जब मैने वहां देखा तो उस लाश का चेहरा देख कर मै पूरा हिल गया...
आखो से झर झर आंसू बहने लगे।

मै लाश के पास जाने लगा धीमे कदमो से...
और लाश के एकदम पास जाकर मै रोने लगा क्योकि ये लाश किसी और की नही बल्कि पवित्रा मां की थी।

मै लाश से लिपट गया...
वार्ड ब्वॉय स्टेचर नीचे रख दिया....
और मै लिपट के जोर जोर से रोने लगा।

मै:- मा मा...
मा मा...
मा मा उठो ना!

मै ऐसे ही रोए जा रहा था....
इतने मे एक आदमी आया और मुझे कंधे से पकड़ा

आदमी:- बेटा चुप हो जाओ वो अब कभी नही उठेगी।

मै:- ऐसे कैसे नही उठेगी...
मां उठो ना मा प्लीज...
तुमने वादा किया था मुझे छोड़कर नही जाओगी फिर क्यो चली गई मेरी असली मां की तरह तुम भी मुझे छोड़ कर चली गई... 
मा मा उठो ना!

मै ऐसे ही रोता रहा....
और रोता रोता मै बेहोश हो गया।

जब आंख खुली तो मै हॉस्पिटल मे था...
पास मे ही वो आदमी खड़ा था....
मैने तुरंत ही उससे पूछा मा कहा है?

आदमी:- वो लोग घर मे है...
आज उनका अंतिम संस्कार होना है...
चलो जल्दी चलो...
फिर मै  उस आदमी के साथ घर आ गया...
घर आकर मै फिर पवित्रा मां से लिपट कर रोया।

फिर सभी लोगो ने अर्थियो को उठा दिया और मै आगे चलने लगा।

जल्दी ही हम सब लोग श्मशान पहुंच गए वहां पर चिताओ को आग दी गई।
 इस पूरे कार्यक्रम मे मेरी आंखो से आंसू बहते रहे फिर हम लोग घर आ गए।
आज मै फिर से अकेला हो गया था...
आज मै घर मे आकर फिर से रोने लगा....
ऐसे ही रोता रहा!

फिर अगले दिन हम लोग अस्थिया इकट्ठी करने गए और नदी मे बहा दी।

अब मेरे दिन ऐसे ही गुजरने लगे....
बस अकेला जिंदगी जी रहा था...
सारा दिन मै घर की दहलीज मे बैठा रहता था और आते जाते लोगो को देखता रहता था।

ऐसे ही दिन गुजरते गए....
उस दिन के बाद मै स्कूल भी नही गया।

----------


## pkpasi

एक दिन मै रोज की तरह अपने घर के दरवाजे पर बैठा था।
तभी वहाँ वो अंकल आए जिन्होंने पवित्रा मां की मौत वाले दिन मुझे संभाला था।

उन्होंने मेरे सिर पर आप फेरते हुए पूछा...

अंकल:- हैलो बेटा!कैसे हो?
मै:- (हल्की सी आवाज मे)ठीक हूं अंकल!

अंकल:- बेटा मुझसे तुमसे कुछ जरूरी बात करनी है....
क्या हम अंदर चल कर बात करे?

मैने अंकल को एक बार देखा....
फिर वहां से उठकर अंदर आ गया...
साथ मे अंकल भी आ गए....
हम आकर चारपाई पर बैठ गए।

अंकल:- बेटा बात दरअसल ये है कि मै पवित्रा देवी जी का वकील हूं!
उन्होंने तुम्हारे बारे मे भी मुझे बताया था....
उन्होंने मरने से पहले एक वसीयत बनाई थी।

मैं अंकल की तरफ देख रहा था!

अंकल बेटा पवित्रा देवी जी ने अपना बिजनेस और प्रॉपर्टी तुम्हारे नाम कर दी थी...
और ये प्रॉपर्टी तुम्हे 19 साल पूरे होने पर मिलेगी....
पवित्रा देवी जी के भाई और परिवार ने भी अपनी प्रॉपर्टी तुम्हारे नाम कर दी थी...
क्योकि सभी ने तुम्हे घर का बेटा मान लिया था।

पर भगवान को कुछ और ही मंजूर था!
जब तक तुम बडे नही हो जाते तुम्हारा बिजनेस मैनेजर संभालेगा.....
और पवित्रा जी ने तुम्हारा एक अलग अकाउंट खुलवाया दिया था बैक मे....
जिस मे हर महीने तुम्हारे अकाउंट मे ₹30000 आया करेगे।

फिर अंकल ने अपने साथ लाया हुआ एक बैग खोला जिसमे से उन्होंने कुछ कागजात निकाल कर मुझे दिए.... और साथ मे चेकबुक दी....
एक एटीएम भी था।

अंकल:- ये तो बेटा तुम्हारी प्रॉपर्टी के कागजात और अकाउंट डिटेल....
एटीएम और चेक बुक....
इनको संभाल के रख लो।

और तुमसे एक बात और करनी है....
बेटा तुम स्कूल जाना शुरू कर दो और अपना बिजनेस सम्भालने के काबिल बनो।

स्कूल जाने से तुम्हारा अकेलापन भी कम होगा और तुम्हारा मन भी लगेगा....
ऐसे अकेले मत रहा करो।

जाने वालो को तो कोई रोक नही सकता इसलिए अपनी जिंदगी यादो के सहारे मत काटो....
अपनी जिंदगी मे आगे बढ़ो...
पवित्रा जी की भी यही इच्छा थी।

मै अंकल की बातो को ध्यान से सुन रहा था....
और मेरी आंखो से आंसू बह रहे थे।

फिर अंकल ने मुझे गले से लगाया....
और चुप करवाया घर से निकल गए।

मै खड़ा हुआ और कागजात और बाकी के सामान संभाल के रख दिया।

ऐसे ही रात भी हो गई....
मैने सोच सोच के पक्का कर लिया कि मै कल स्कूल जाऊंगा क्योकि ये पवित्रा मां की भी इच्छा थी....
इसलिए रात को मै सो गया।

फिर सुबह जल्दी उठ गया और रेडी होकर स्कूल पहुंच गया।

स्कूल मे मै जाकर अकेला बैठ गया....
ना किसी से बात की और ना ही किसी की ओर देखा...
बस अपनी सीट पर बैठा किताब खोल कर उसी मे निगाहे गडाए रखी!
थोड़ी देर बाद मैडम आ गई।

सभी बच्चो ने उन्हे गुड मॉर्निंग विश किया...
सभी बैठ गए....
फिर एक दम मैम की नजर मुझ पर पड़ी।

मैम:- दीप यहां आओ!
मै मैम के पास चला गया।

मै:- तुम इतने दिन स्कूल क्यो नही आए?
मै मैम की बात का जवाब देने लगा....
और जो कुछ भी पवित्रा मां के साथ हुआ वो बताने लगा।

 मै:- मैम मेरी पवित्रा मां को किसी ने मार दिया था....
उनके अलावा मेरा कोई नही था....
इसलिए उनके जाने के बाद मै फिर से अकेला हो गया हू....
 और मेरा कही भी मन नही लगता....
इसलिए मै स्कूल नही आ रहा था...
पर कल वकील अंकल आए थे...
उन्होंने मुझे समझाया था और स्कूल आने के लिए कहा था..
 इसलिए मै स्कूल आ गया।

यह सब बोलते हुए मेरी आंखों मे आंसू आ गए थे...
मैम ने मेरी आंखे साफ की....
और मुझे गले लगाया।

फिर सभी से बोली....

मैम:-चलो बच्चो सभी अपनी अपनी जगह पर खड़े हो जाओ और 2 मिनट आंखे बंद करके मौन करो...
ताकि भगवान दीप की मां की आत्मा को शांति दे।

फिर सभी ने ऐसा किया...
फिर मैम ने मुझे सीट पर बैठा दिया....
और क्लास शुरू हुई....
ऐसे ही क्लास लगती रही....
रीसेस भी हो गई....
सभी बच्चे बाहर चले गए पर मै क्लास मे ही बैठा गया.... फिर रीसेस भी खत्म हो गई....
दोबारा क्लास लगी....
और अंत मे स्कूल की छुट्टी हो गई।

मै घर पहुंच कर सीधा चारपाई पर लेट गया और सो गया....
फिर मेरी नींद रात को खुली....
मैने दूध और ब्रेड खाया और फिर से चारपाई पर आकर लेट गया....
आज फिर मुझे अपनी दोनो मां की याद आ रही थी....
मै बस लेटा हुआ आंसू बहा रहा था।

फिर से मेरे दिन ऐसे ही गुजरने लगे...
घर से स्कूल स्कूल से घर....
कभी कभी उस पार्क मे भी चला जाता जहां मै और पवित्रा मां जाते थे।

थोड़ा वक्त गुजार के वापस आ जाता था...

----------


## pkpasi

ऐसे ही एक दिन एक लड़का आकर मेरे साथ बैठ गया.... कुछ देर वो मेरी ओर देखता रहा!


फिर उसने मेरी और हाथ बढाकर बोला!


लड़का:-हेलो मेरा नाम रवि है।
मैने भी हाथ मिला लिया।


मै:- मेरा नाम दीप है।


आज ये पहली बार था कि किसी ने मैम के अलावा मुझे स्कूल मे बुलाया था।


रवि:- क्यो मुझसे दोस्ती करोगे?


मै:- क्यो सभी तो मुझसे दूर भागते है....
तुम क्यो कर रहे हो मुझसे दोस्ती?


रवि:- क्योकि तुम्हारी तरह मै भी अकेला हूँ इस दुनिया मे.....
मै एक अनाथ हूं।


मै:- किसने कहा मै हूं ना तेरा दोस्त!


रवि:- तो ठीक है आज से हम लोग दोस्त....
मै:- ठीक है।


रवि के साथ आज मेरा दिन गुजर गया....
रवि एक अच्छा लड़का था...
उसके माता-पिता नही थे .....
वो आश्रम मे रहता था।


वो आश्रम मे एक लड़की के साथ रहता था....
और उसे अपनी बहन मानता था।


मै उस दिन उसके साथ जाकर उससे भी मिला...
वो भी बहुत अच्छी थी।


उसका नाम "परिधी" था....
ये नाम भी उसका रवि ने ही रखा था...
दोनो एक दूसरे पर जान छिडकते थे।


रवि के साथ मेरी दोस्ती एक ही दिन मे बहुत अच्छी हो गई थी.....
शायद इसलिए क्योकि वो भी अकेला था मेरी तरह!
बस उसके पास "मनहूस" का टैग नही था....
और उसके पास एक बहन थी जो उसके जीने का सहारा थी।


मै उनसे मिलकर घर आ गया....
घर मे फिर से वही रूटीन...
पर आज मै पार्क मे चला गया था।


वहाँ जाकर एक बेंच पर बैठ गया....
और बस वहाँ बैठ के बच्चो को देख रहा था जो अपने मम्मी पापा के साथ आए थे।


मै उन सब को देखने मे इतना खोया हुआ था कि मेरी आंखो मे आंसू आ गए मुझे पता ही नही चला!


फिर मेरी नजर दो लोगो पर पड़ी....
वो एक लड़का और एक लड़की थे...
जब मैने ध्यान से देखा तो पता चला कि ये तो रवि और परिधि थे।


मैने गौर से देखा तो परिधि वहां पास खड़े आइसक्रीम वाले की तरफ इशारा करके रवि से कुछ कह रही थी....
पर रवि उसे मना कर रहा था।


मै उठ के पास जाके रवि के पीछे खड़ा हो गया...
मैने सुना तो परिधि रवि से आइसक्रीम आ गई थी।


परिधि:- भैया मुझे आइसक्रीम खानी है।


रवि:- नही बेटू! अभी मेरे पास पैसे नही है...
हम फिर कभी खाएगे।


परिधि:- नही भैया मुझे अभी खानी है...
आपने पिछली बार भी यही कहा था।


रवि:- परिधि मैने कहा ना फिर कभी खाएगे!


परिधि:- नही मुझे अभी खानी है।


रवि:-परिधि!


इतना बोल वो हाथ उठाने ही वाला था.....
कि मैने पीछे से हाथ पकड़ लिया।


उसे नही पता था कि मै उसके पीछे खड़ा हूं उसने बिना देखे मुझे गाली दे दी....
मैने कुछ नही कहा...
और उसके आगे आ गया...
तब उसकी शक्ल देखने वाली थी...
और मुझसे बोला!


रवि:- दीप तू था!
सॉरी यार!


मै:- चल कोई बात नही।


मै परिधि की ओर मुड़ गया...
और घुटनो पे बैठ गया।


मै:- क्या हुआ गुड़िया?


परिधि:- कुछ नही भैया!


मै:- मेरी गुड़िया को आइसक्रीम क्रीम खानी है....
चलो मै दिलवता हूं....
चलो मेरे साथ।


परिधि ने रवि की ओर देखा!


मै:- चलो भी गुड़िया....
उसकी तरफ मत देखो ये तो बुद्धू है।


परिधि:- मेरे भैया को कुछ मत कहना जाओ....
मुझे नही खानी आप की आइसक्रीम।


मै:- ओह! इतना गुस्सा...
ओके बाबा! मै आपके भैया को कुछ नही कहूँगा।


परिधि:- मुझे नही खानी।


मै:- नही खानी?


परिधि:- नही खानी।


मै:- देखो सच मे नही खानी?


परिधि:- नही खानी नही खानी।


मै:- तो फिर ठीक है मै और रवि तो चले खाने...
चलो रवि!


परिधि:- मेरे भैया भी कही नही जाएगे!


मैने रवि के कान मे कुछ कहा!


मै:-अच्छा ऐसा क्या?


फिर मै और रवि परिधि कि ओर बड़े....
और उसे गुदगुदी करने लगे....
परिधि वही पार्क मे घास पर लेट गई...
और हंसने लगी।


परिधि:- (हँसते हुए) भैया बस करो....
भैया बस करो।


मै:- अब बताओ गुस्सा करोगी?


परिधि:- नही करूँगी।


मै:- आइसक्रीम खाओगी?


परिधि:-(हंसते हुए) नही खाऊगी।


मै:- क्या कहा?
नही खाओगी!


परिधि:-(लगातार हँसते हुए) नही नही....
मै खाऊंगी।


फिर मैने और रवि ने उसे छोड़ दिया....
पहले रवि ने परिधि को गले लगाया....
फिर मैने गले लगा के उसके सिर पर हाथ फेर दिया।


फिर हम तीनो ने आइसक्रीम खाई।


फिर हम तीनो एक जगह एक साथ बैठ गए।


मै:- यार रवि गुड़िया मे तो गुस्सा ही बहुत है।


रवि:- सही कहा... 
बहुत ही गुस्सा खोर है ये....
अगर गुस्सा हो जाती है तो बहुत मुश्किल से मानती है।


मै:- पर आज तो जल्दी मान गई?


परिधि:- वो इसलिए क्योकि आप लोगो ने मुझे गुदगुदी की....
इसलिए....


परिधि की बात पर मै और रवि हंसने लगे।


मै:- वैसे रवि कुछ भी कहो ये हमारी गुड़िया है तो बहुत प्यारी।


ये:- परिधि को गले लगा लिया....
और उसके माथे पर किस की....
और उसके सिर पर हाथ फेर दिया प्यार से....


मै:- गुडिया मेरे घर चलोगी?


परिधि:- हाँ चलूंगी।


मै:- तो चले?


फिर हम तीनो मेरे घर पर आ गए....
घर पहुंच कर मैने उन्हे चारपाई पर बैठाया.....
और उनको पानी दिया।


मै:- तो गुड़िया कैसा है तुम्हारे भैया का घर?


परिधि:- अच्छा है भैया....
आपके  मम्मी पापा कहा है?


मै:-(उदास होकर) मम्मी तो भगवान के पास है....
और पापा ने मुझे यहां छोड़ दिया....
अब मै यहां अकेला रहता हूँ।


मेरी आंखो मे आंसू आ गए!
परिधि ने मेरी आंखे साफ की और बोली!


 परिधि:- ये देखो इतने बड़े होकर रोते हो....
बच्चे हो क्या आप?


परिधि की बात पर हम सब हंस पडे।


मै:- जी दादी अम्मा।


रवि:- और दीप तुमसे किसने कहा कि तुम अकेले हो?
हम दोनो है ना...
हम तुम्हे मिलते रहेगे।


परिधि:- भैया सही कह रहे है....
भैया हम रोज आपसे मिलेगे।


हाथ की उगली से उसकी नाक छेढते हुए!


मै:- अच्छा जी!


वो भी अपनी जगह से खड़ी हो गई....
और अपने कमर पर दोनो हाथ रख कर बोली...


परिधि:- हां जी हम रोज आएगे।


परिधि की स्टाइल मे बोलने से हम दोनो हंस पड़े हमारे साथ परिधि भी हंसने लगी।


परिधि और रवि फिर से मेरे चेहरे पर खुशी लेकर आए थे।


 एक हिस्सा बनकर आए थे मेरी जिंदगी का....
आज काफी समय बाद मै परिधि और रवि के साथ खुलकर बाते कर रहा था और हंस रहा था।


पर वो सब थोड़े समय के लिए था...
रात होने से पहले वो चले गए....
रह गई सिर्फ मै और मेरी तनहाईयाँ!


मैने खाना बनाया....
और खाकर चारपाई पर लेट गया....
और अपनी दोनो  मां की तस्वीर अपने हाथो मे पकडकर उनसे आज के दिन के बारे मे बताने लगा...
ऐसे ही मै बात करते हुए  उनकी तस्वीर को सीने से लगा कर सो गया।

----------


## pkpasi

दोनो के साथ कैसे 7 साल गुजर गए पता ही नही चला।


ऐसे ही जिंदगी हंसते खेलते गुजर रही थी...
हम तीनो अपनी जिंदगी मे खुश थे...
पर कोई था जो हमारी खुशी से खुश नही था!


ये कौन है ये तो आगे पता चलेगा।


कि ये बुरा बंदा जिसने सोच रखा था कि मुझे चैन से जीने नही देगा।


.
.
.
.
रवि और परिधि मेरी जिंदगी का एक हिस्सा बन गए थे। वो मेरे साथ ही रहने लगे थे....
हम तीनो मिलकर जिंदगी काट रहे थे...
हमने परिधि का एडमिशन भी अपने स्कूल मे करवा लिया।


स्कूल मे एक मैम भी अब मुझे बहुत प्यार करती थी...
यह कोई और नही कविता मैम थी....
ये हमारे स्कूल मे 6 साल पहले आई थी...
व्यवहार की बहुत अच्छी थी।


कहते है वक्त कोई भी चीज एक जैसी नही रहने देता।


ये 7 साल अच्छे से गुजरे इस बीच मे दो-तीन हादसे हुए....
पर वो इतने बड़े नही थे जिन्हे सारी उम्र याद रखा जाए।


पर 7 साल पहले ऐसा कुछ हुआ कि सब कुछ उल्ट-पलट हो गया।


उस दिन मै परिधि और रवि स्कूल गए....
दोपहर को लंच टाइम मे हम दोनो मै और रवि कैंटीन मे बैठे थे.....
परिधि अपना खाना खा के खेलने चली गई!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


और कही कोई किसी से फोन पर बात कर रहा था!


आदमी:- (फोन पर) नही इस बार कोई चूक नही होगी...
 अब बहुत साल इंतजार कर लिया.....
अब की बार उसे खत्म करके रहूंगा।


उधर से फोन पर.....


आदमी:- नही नही मैने कहा ना इस बार कोई चुक नही होगी....
आज का दिन उसकी जिंदगी का आखरी दिन होगा....
और फिर फोन कट गया।




उस आदमी के चेहरे पर कातिल मुस्कान थी....
उसके पास ही एक आदमी खड़ा था....
उसे बोला....


बॉस:- जाओ आज उसका काम तमाम कर दो।


आदमी:- जी जनाब।


बॉस:- और हां इस पर कोई चुक न हो.....
पिछले 7 साल मे 5 बार बात किया उस पर....
पर वो हर बार बच गया.....
अबकी बार नही बचना चाहिए समझे।


 आदमी:- जी जनाब!


फिर वो आदमी चला गया...
उसके जाते ही बॉस हँसने लगा....


बॉस:- आज वो मरेगा...
फिर होगा सब कुछ मेरा!
हह्हहह्हहहह.....
हहहहहह!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


मै और रवि कैंटीन मे बैठे थे।


मै:- रवि चल पानी पीकर आए ।


रवि:- चलो।


फिर हम लोग वाटर कूलर पर आ गए.....
और मै पहले पानी पीने लगा....
इतने मे एक आदमी चपरासी की ड्रेस मे चाकू लेकर मेरी ओर बढने लगा....
मुझे इसका कोई भी ध्यान नही था।


वो मेरे बिल्कुल करीब आ गया.....
मै पानी पीने मे मगन था.....
जैसे ही उसने मुझे मारने के लिए चाकू वाला हाथ उठाया रवि की नजर उस पर पड़ गई।


वो तुरंत आगे आकर उसका हाथ पकड़ने की कोशिश करने लगा....
पर अब देर हो चुकी थी....
चाकू जाकर सीधा रवि के पेट मे घुस गया।


रवि चिल्लाया!


रवि:- दीप भाग....
दीप भाग!


मै जल्दी से उसकी ओर पलटा....
जैसे ही मै पलटा मेरी सांसे थम गई!


एक आदमी रवि के पेट मे चाकू घुसाए हुए था और रवि चिल्ला रहा था।
दीप भाग जा....
दीप भाग जा...
पर मुझे कुछ सुनाई नही दे रहा था....
वो आदमी रवि से हाथ छुड़ाने की कोशिश कर रहा था।


फिर उसने मुझे एक लात मारी जिससे मुझसे मुझे होश आया....
मै रवि की ओर बढ़ा!


रवि:- नही दीप तू पास मत आ....
ये तुझे मार देगा....
पास मत आ।


मैने आसपास देखा....
वहाँ एक लोहे की पाइप पड़ी थी....
जो नलो पर लगाई जाती है।


मैने वो उठाई और उस आदमी के हाथ पर वार किया....
फिर उसके घुटनो पर किया....
जिससे वो जमीन पर बैठ गया...
फिर तीन-चार वार इसके सिर पर किए....
जिससे उसका सर फट गया....
उसके सिर से खून बहने लगा।


और वही बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ा


मै जल्दी से रवि की ओर पलटा....
और उसके पास चला गया....
और उसे उठाने की कोशिश की पर मै इतना ताकतवर नही था....
कि उसे उठा सकता।


आसपास खडे स्टूडेंट बस तमाशा देख रहे थे....


मै:- रवि तुझे कुछ नही होगा....
भाई मै अभी मदद का इंतजाम करता हूं....
मै वहाँ लगातार चिल्लाने लगा मेरी मदद करो! मेरी मदद करो....
किसी ने मेरी कोई मदद नही की।


इतने मे रवि ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया और बोला....


रवि:- (तड़पते हुए....हल्की सी आवाज मे)
मै अब नही बचूँगा भाई.....
मेरी गुडिया का ख्याल रखना.....
मै जा रहा हूं....
अलविदा.....


मै:- तुझे कुछ नही होगा।


रवि:- (वैसे ही तड़पते हुए.....)
और एक बात तुम इन लोगो की तरह मत बनना.....
एक नेक दिल इंसान बनना.....
हर किसी की मदद करना....
मेरे भाई अपना और गुड़िया का ख्याल रखना।


इतना बोल वो हमेशा हमेशा के लिए मुझे छोड़ कर चला गया।
अब मै परिधि को क्या जवाब दूँ?

----------


## pkpasi

मैने आज अपना दोस्त खो दिया....
मेरा दोस्त भी आज अपनी जान दे के अपनी दोस्ती निभा गया।


 दोस्ती तो निभाई  पर हमे छोड़ कर चला गया....
अब मै परिधि को क्या जवाब दूं?


वहाँ धीरे धीरे भीड बढने लगी....
कविता मैम और बाकी टीचर भी आ गए।




जिसका मुझे सबसे ज्यादा डर था परिधि पहुंच गई....
वो आते ही रवि से लिपट कर रोने लगी।


परिधि:- भैया क्या हुआ उठो ना भैया....
भैया....
आप क्यो नही बोल रहे....
बोलो ना भैया!


मैने आगे बढकर परिधि के कंधे पर हाथ रखा....
पर तुरंत उसने मेरा हाथ झटक दिया।


परिधि:- (गुस्से मे) आप दूर रहिए मुझसे.....
ये सब आपकी वजह से हुआ है.....
मेरी सभी फ्रेंड कहती थी आप "मनहूस" हो...
आज आपने मेरे भाई को भी निगल लिया।


मेरे भैया को मुझसे छीन लिया....
भैया....
भैया उठो ना।


और जोर जोर से रोने लगी।


परिधि की बातो ने आज फिर मुझे तोड दिया था....
ये तो सच था कि आज रवि मेरी वजह से ही मर गया था।


जिंदगी ने हर मोड़ पर मेरे साथ नया खेल खेला है ...
मै भी बस पास बैठा रोए जा रहा था।


इतने मे पुलिस आ गई ....
कविता मैम ने उन्हे बुलाया था।


पुलिस:- हटिए यहां से!


फिर उसने सारी जगह का जायजा लिया...
फिर बोला....


इंस्पेक्टर:- ये सब कैसे हुआ?
इस लडके और इस आदमी को किसने मारा?


कविता मैम:- हमे तो कुछ नही मालूम पर दीप को सब मालूम है।


फिर इंस्पेक्टर मेरे पास आया!


इंस्पेक्टर:- हाँ तो बेटा बताओ ये सब कैसे हुआ?


मै:- सर मै यहां खड़ा पानी पी रहा था।


तभी  ये आदमी मुझे मारने आया था.....
पर वो मेरे दोस्त ने इसे देख लिया और इसके वार करने से पहले हम दोनो के बीच आ गया....
और उसको चाकू लग गया....
और वो चीखने लगा।


आदमी उस से छुटना चाहता था क्योकि वो फिर से मेरी ओर आने वाला था।


फिर मैने आसपास देखा तो ये पानी वाली लोहे की पाइप नजर आई....
इससे मैने इसके सिर पर, हाथ पर वार किया....
जिससे ये बेहोश हो गया।


और इसका सिर फट गया और उसमे से खून निकल आया... 
सर इस आदमी को कड़ी से कड़ी सजा देना....
इसने मेरे दोस्त मार डाला.....
इसने मेरे भाई जैसे दोस्त को मार डाला......
और मै वही पर बैठ कर रोने लगा।


कविता मैम ने मुझे संभाला परिधि को भी दो टीचर संभाल रही थी।


इंस्पेक्टर:- हवलदार इस लडके का बयान दर्ज कर लिया क्या?
और हाँ एंबुलेंस बुलाकर लाश और खूनी को हॉस्पिटल पहुंचाओ....
लाश का पंचनामा करना है और इस खूनी की मरहम पट्टी करवा कर लॉकअप में बंद करो।


हवलदार:- जी साहब!


मै खड़ा होकर रवि के पास आ गया.....
जैसे ही मैने रवि को हाथ लगाया....
परिधि ने मेरा हाथ झटक दिया....


परिधि:- दूर रहो मेरे भाई से
मै:- (...अबकी बार थोड़ा गुस्सा मे)क्यो दूर रहू?
मेरे भाई से भी बढ़कर था....
इसका अंतिम संस्कार भी मुझे ही करना है समझी।


और मै भी वही बैठ के रोने लगा....
फिर कुछ देर बाद एंबुलेंस आई.... 
और रवि और उस आदमी को लेकर मै और हवलदार एंबुलेंस मे बैठ गए।


मैने परीधि को कविता मैम के पास के घर भेज दिया।


 हॉस्पिटल मे रवि का पोस्टमार्टम हुआ....
और उस आदमी की मरहम पट्टी करवाकर उसे पुलिस स्टेशन ले गए।


मै रवि की बॉडी को लेकर घर आ गया....
फिर तैयारी की गई....
फिर कुछ लोग मिलकर रवि को लेकर श्मशान आए....
जहां उसका अंतिम संस्कार किया....
फिर हम घर आ गए।


 कुछ दिन ऐसे ही रोते हुए गुजरते है।


एक दिन परीधि अपना सामान पैक कर के जा रही थी....


मै:-कहां जा रही हो।


परीधि:-कही भी जाऊं आप से मतलब?


मै:- तुम जिम्मेदारी हो मेरी!


परिधि:- अब मेरा आपसे कोई रिश्ता नही।
 मै वापस अनाथाश्रम जा रही हूं....
मुझे रोकने की कोशिश भी मत करना।


मै:- ठीक है अगर यही तुम्हारी मर्जी है तो।


फिर परिधि चली गई....
इस तरह एक महीना बीत गया....
मै रोज उसे देखने जाता....
और उसके लिए अनाथाश्रम मे डोनेशन भी दे दी थी।


फिर एक दिन मुझे एक ख्याल आया।


मेरे चाचा की शादी को हुए 13 साल हो गए थे पर उन्हे कोई बच्चा नही था....
हर फ्राइडे को मेरी चाची मंदिर आती थी और किस्मत से आज फ्राइडे था।


चाची दिल की साफ थी....
और भोली भी....
मै मंदिर पहुंच गया।


चाची अभी नही आई थी.....
मै वही उनका इंतजार करने लगा।


1 घंटे बाद वो मंदिर आई.....
मैने उन्हे पूजा करनी दी फिर उनके पीछे जाकर खड़ा हो गया।


जैसे ही वो पलटी पहले तो वो मुझे वहां देख कर चौक गई फिर बगल से होकर जाने लगी।


तो मैने उन्हे आवाज दी।


मै:- चाची!


चाची ना रूकी तो मै फिर से बोला...


मै:- चाची एक बार मेरी बात सुन लीजिए....
उसके बाद चाहे तो सारी उम्र मेरी शक्ल मत देखना.....
बस एक बार मेरी बात सुन लीजिए।


चाची मेरी बात सुन कर रूक गई!


मै चाची के आगे जाकर हाथ जोड़कर खड़ा हो गया।


मै:- चाची मै सिर्फ आपके पास एक विनती लेकर आया हूं.....
(एक फोटो निकाल के उनको दिखाई जिसमे मै रवि और परिधि थे)


चाची इस फोटो वाले लड़की को प्लीज आप लोग गोद ले लीजिए.....
मै आपके आगे हाथ जोड़कर बिनती करता हूं।


चाची:- आखिर मै इसे गोद क्यो लू?


मै:- (रोते हुए घुटनो के बल बैठ गया) क्योकि चाची मेरी वजह से इसके भाई की जान चली गई.....
इसके भाई ने इसकी जिम्मेदारी मुझे दी थी मरते वक्त!
पर ये अपने भाई की मौत का जिम्मेदार मुझे मानती है.... इसलिए ये मुझसे नफरत करने लगी है....
मै चाह कर भी इसके पास नही जा पा रहा....
मुझ मे इसका सामना करने की हिम्मत नही है।


चाची:- तो फिर मै क्या करूं?


मै:- (रोते हुए चाची के पैर पडते हुए) चाची आप इस को गोद ले लीजिए.....
मै आपके पैर पकड़ता हूं....
एक आप ही है जो मेरी बात समझ सकती है....
इसलिए आज मुद्दतो बाद मै आपके पास आया हूं.....
प्लीज चाची आप मेरी ये विनती स्वीकार कर लीजिए चाची प्लीज....
मेरे लिए ना सही तो उस बच्ची के लिए ही सही....
और आपको भी एक बेटी है मिल जाएगी....
प्लीज चाची।


चाची अपने पैर छुड़वा कर....


चाची:- मेरे पास पहले एक बेटी है....
तो मै क्यो किसी और को गोद लूँ?
तुम चुपचाप यहां से चले जाओ।


और चाची आगे बढ़ गई!


मै:- चाची एक बार मुझे भुलाकर कर की उस बच्ची के बारे मे सोच लीजिए प्लीज!


पर चाची ने मेरी एक न सुनी.....
और मंदिर के बाहर चली गई....
पर मुझे नही पता था कि वो मुझे चुपके से मुझे रही थी।


मै मंदिर मे बैठा रो रहा था....
रोते-रोते एकदम मेरी सांसे उखड़ने लगी!


जब चाची ने एक बार ये देखा तो वो भागकर मेरे पास आई.....
और जल्द ही मंदिर से पानी लेकर मुझे पिलाया....
और मुझे गले लगा लिया।


मै रोते हुए ये सब बोल रहा था...


मै:- चाची उस बच्ची को गोद ले लीजिए....
प्लीज चाची....
उस बच्ची के बारे मे सोचिए।


चाची:- (मुझे गले लगा के रोते हुए) हां बेटा मै लूंगी उसे गोद.....
अब बस चुप हो जाओ।


मै रोते-रोते बेहोश हो गया...
जब मेरी आंखें खुली तो मै अपने घर मे था।


पर जब मै उठा तो मेरे कानो मे सिर्फ चाची के आखिरी शब्द गूंज रहे थे....
"मै लूंगी उसे गोद"।


मै अंदर ही अंदर खुश हो गया....
कि अब परीधि की जिंदगी सवर जाएगी।


अगले दिन किसी ने मेरा दरवाजा खटखटाया....
मैने जब देखा तो वो चाची थी...
उसके चेहरे पर मुस्कुराहट थी।


चाची अब तबीयत कैसी है?


मै:- चाची अब मै ठीक हूं...
आइए अंदर आइए।


चाची:- नही मै लेट हो रही हूं (फिर अपनी कार की ओर इशारा करके...) 
वो देखो....
अब तो खुश हो?


जब मैने कार मे देखा....
तो उसमे परीधि सो गई थी.....
मै उसको देख कर खुश हो गया....
मेरी आंखें नम हो गई।


मैने झुक के चाची के पैर पकड़ने चाहे तो चाची ने मुझे रोक दिया।


मै:- चाची प्लीज....
आपको कसम है मत रोकिए....
फिर मैने चाची की पैर छूम लिए।


फिर एकदम से चाची ने मुझे गले लगा लिया।


मै:- थैंक यू चाची थैंक यू सो मच।


चाची:- चुप अब चुप हो जा....
मै जा रही हूं लेट हो रहा है।


मै:- बस आप इसका ध्यान रखिएगा.....
और हां ये थोड़ी सी जिद्दी है।


चाची:- कोई बात नही....
मै इसका पूरा ध्यान रखूंगी....
चलो बाय....


फिर चाची मेरे सिर पर हाथ फेरकर चली गई।


अब जाके मेरे दिल को सुकून मिला था....
मेरी गुड़िया की जिंदगी सवर गई थी.....
पार्क मे मै गुड़िया के लिए ही जाता था....
ताकि उसको देख सकूं।


रवि के जाने के बाद मैने जरूरतमंदों की मदद करनी शुरू कर दी....
अगर मेरे बस में होता था तो हर किसी की मदद करता था।


अतीतावलोकन समाप्त

----------


## pkpasi

अब वर्तमान मे



इन 3 दिनो मे मैम प्रीत परी अनू अभी और अंकल किसी ने चैन से एक पल नही काटा।

हीरा ने भी एक पल भी इधर से उधर नही होने दिया।

रुद्रा भी अपनी खोज मे लगा था...
कि उसे कोई सुराग मिल जाए।

3 दिन से उसने की चैन की सांस नही ली।

प्रीति परी अनु ने तो खाना तक छोड़ दिया था....
वो या तो पूरा दिन मंदिर मे रहती थी...
या फिर मेरे रूम के बाहर बैठ के रोती रहती।

कविता मैम अभी और अंकल किसी तरह उन्हे चुप करवाते.....
और खाना खिलाते.

एक दो बार चाची भी हॉस्पिटल आई।

 आज तीसरा और आखिरी दिन था जिसको बीतने मे अभी 5 मिनट बाकी थे सभी इसी आस मे थे कि मुझे होश आ जाए।

सभी के दिल बैठे हुए थे।

डॉक्टर भी अपनी पूरी कोशिश कर रहे थे...
मुझे होश मे लाने की!

करते करते 5 मिनट भी गुजर गए....
और एकदम से मेरी सांस टूटने लगी!

मै बड़ी मुश्किल से सास ले पा रहा था...
डॉक्टर जल्दी-जल्दी हाथ पांव चलाने लगे।

पर अंत मे सब कुछ समाप्त...
मेरी सांसे थम चुकी थी।


मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई मुझे खीच रहा है....
मै भी खुशी-खुशी उस ओर खीचा चला जा रहा था....
क्योकि मुझे भी अपनी मां और पवित्रा माँ के पास जाना था।

मेरी मां और पवित्रा मां मेरा इंतजार कर रही थी....
मै चला जा रहा था....
मै चला जा रहा था!


और इधर....


डॉक्टर रूम से चला गया...
बाहर सभी ने उन्हे घेर लिया।

कविता मैम:- डॉक्टर मेरा बेटा कैसा है?
डॉक्टर:- सॉरी... ही इज नो मोर।

डॉक्टर का इतना बड़ा था कि परी घुटनो के बल बैठ कर रोने लगी.....
अनु और अभी उसे संभाल लेगे।

प्रीत ये बात सुन के बेहोश हो गई...
क्योकि उस बच्ची ने अपने इस भाई से कुछ ही दिनो मे गहरा नाता बना लिया था।

डॉक्टर ने फौरन उन्हे उठाया और दूसरे रूम मे ले जाकर इलाज किया।

अंकल:-  अब कैसी है ये?

डॉक्टर:- ये ठीक है....
कुछ ही देर मे इसे होश आ जाएगा।

अंकल:- थैंक्यू डॉक्टर!

######इधर रूम मे अनू परी और कविता मैम तीनो मुझ से लिपट कर रो रही थी।

सब ने कुछ दिनो मे मुझे अपने दिल मे बसा लिया था।

वो बस रोए जा रहे थे....

######कही दूर शहर के किसी कोने मे किसी को मेरे मरने की खबर लग चुकी थी....
और वो बहुत खुश था।

पर फिर भी उसने किसी को फोन लगाया।
ये वही बॉस था जो मुझे  मरना चाहता था।

बॉस:- हैलो बात सुनो....
तुम अभी उस पर नजर रखो....
वो हर बार मौत को चकमा दे देता है.....
देखना कही इस बार भी....
मुझे पल पल की खबर देते रहना।
उधर फोन पर:- जी भाई!

फोन कट हो गया।

##### इधर हॉस्पिटल मे प्रीत को भी होश आ गया था......
वो भी उठके मेरे पास आ गई!

प्रीत:- (मुझसे लिपट कर रोते हुए) भैया उठो ना प्लीज... मुश्किल से मुझे एक भाई मिला था....
वो भी आज मुझसे दूर हो जा रहा है।

ऐसे ही रोती रही...
फिर उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया!

प्रीत:- मै आपने भैया को कही नही जाने दूगी....
भैया....
उठो ना प्लीज!

#### उधर मै उस ओर जा रहा था...
जो मुझे मेरी मंजिल लगती थी।

चलते चलते एक जानी पहचानी आवाज मेरे कानो मे पडी.....

आवाज:- कहां चल दिया भाई....
इतनी जल्दी मे....
जरा ठहर जा...


मै आवाज सुन को तुरंत पहचान गया....
ये कोई और नही रवि था

मै:- रवि मेरे भाई कहां है तू?

फिर एक धुआं सा उड के मेरे पास आया....
और उसका आकार बदलने लगा...
जब धुआं अच्छी तरह से हटा तो सामने रवि खड़ा था...
और थोड़ा गुस्से मे लग रहा था।

रवि:- कहां चला जा रहा है?

मै:- मै अपनी दोनो मां के पास जा रहा हूं।

रवि:- और जो काम पड़े है तेरे और मेरे हिस्से के करने वाले....
वो कौन करेगा?

मै:- अब और कितना काम करूं?
थक गया हूं काम कर कर के....
और इस दुनिया की नफरत से शह शह के.... 
और मै इस "मनहूस" शब्द के टैग को और नही सहन कर सकता।

 रवि:- एक झपड लगाऊंगा सारी अकल ठिकाने आ जाएगी....
अभी तुझे बहुत से काम करने है....
जो बहुत जरूरी है....
और वो तेरे ही हाथो होने है.....
 और किसने कहा कि सभी तुझे नफरत करते है.....
प्रीत कविता मैम अनू परी अभी दीपक अंकल.....
चाची और उस बच्चे का परिवार क्या तुझे प्यार नही करता?

अब जाओ वापिस देख तेरी गुड़िया प्रीत कैसे हो रही है.....
और अभी मेरी गुड़िया को भी मनाना बाकी है जो तुझ से नाराज है।

मै:- भाई मै परिधि के सामने जाने की हिम्मत ही बहुत मुश्किल से जूटा पाता हूं....
तो मनाऊं कैसे?

रवि:- वक्त आने पर मै तेरी मदद करूंगा....
और हां एक और बात तेरे आसपास एक इंसान ऐसा भी है जो तुझे दिलो जान से मोहब्बत करता है....
उस इंसान को पहचान.....
समझा अब वापस जा।

मै:- देख लूंगा तुझे तूने मुझे अपनी मां से मिलने से रोक लिया।

रवि:- जाता है कि नही....
कि दूँ कान के नीचे एक।

मै:- जाता हूँ भड़कता क्यो है।

फिर मै वापस आ गया....
पर मैने भी कोई हरकत नही की।

----------


## pkpasi

इधर प्रीत....

प्रीत:-(मेरा हाथ थामते हुए) भैया उठ भी जाओ....
मै आपको कही नही जाने दूंगी।

कविता मैम:- बस कर बेटा वो अब कभी नही उठेगा।

प्रीत:- नही भैया बोलेगे....

भैया उठो ना प्लीज।

तभी अचानक एक आवाज आई जिसे सुनकर सभी चौक गए सिवाय प्रीत के....

प्रीत:- नही मै अपने भैया को कही नही जाने दूगी....
उठो ना भैया प्लीज!

इतने मे मैने प्रीत का हाथ अपने हाथ मे कस लिया....
और बोला....

मै:- (करहाते हुए) ओके मेरी गुड़िया....
मै कही नही जा रहा....
मै यही हूं।

प्रीत के अलावा सभी मेरी आवाज सुन के चौक गए....
पर जल्दी ही सभी खुश हो गए....
अभी जल्दी से डॉक्टर को बुलाने भाग गया।

कविता मैम:- बेटा तू ठीक है....
तूने तो आज हम सबकी जान ही निकाल दी थी....
तुझे पता भी है कि हम सब क्या बीती है इतने दिन?

परी:- और नही तो क्या....
मुझे लगा था कि भगवान ने मुझे एक भाई दे के मुझसे फिर से छीन लिया।

अनू भी मेरे पास आई....
और मेरा हाथ चूम लिया।
अनू:- मुझे भी ऐसा ही लगा था.....
कि भगवान मुझसे मेरा सबसे अच्छा दोस्त छीन लिया।
(अब मुझे ये भी पता चल गया था कि मुझे दिलो जान से चाहने वाला कौन है वो वक्त आने पर पता चलेगा)

अंकल ने भी मेरे पास आकर मेरे सिर पर प्यार से हाथ फेर दिया।

इतने मे प्रीत बोली....

प्रीत:- अब आप लोग भैया को आराम करने दीजिए....
अपनी बाते बाद मे करना...
वैसे भैया आप बहुत गंदे हो।

मै:- (मुस्कुराते हुए) क्यो प्रीत?

प्रीत:- और नही तो क्या.....
आपको पता है आपने हमे इतने दिनो से कितना रुलाया....
आप एक बार ठीक हो जाओ...
फिर देखना आपकी कैसी हजामत करती हूं।

प्रीत की बात पर सभी मुस्कुरा दिए....
अभी डॉक्टर को ले आया।

डॉक्टर ने सभी को बाहर जाने को कहा....
सभी बाहर जाने लगे पर प्रीत वही बैठी रही!

डॉक्टर बेटा आप भी बाहर जाओ।

प्रीत:- नही मै नही जाऊंगी अगर मै चली गई तो भैया फिर से कही.......
ना बाबा ना मै नही जाऊंगी।

मै:- गुड़िया मै कही नही जा रहा....
डॉक्टर की बात मान लो....
प्लीज...

प्रीत:- आप  तो चुप रहिए.....
मै नही...जाऊंगी नही जाऊंगी नही जाऊंगी समझे!

मै:- डॉक्टर चेक कर लीजिए....
ये नही मानेगी।

फिर डॉक्टर ने मेरा पूरा चेकअप किया।

डॉक्टर:- जल्दी ठीक हो जाओगे....
डोंट वरी।

सभी फिर से अंदर आ गए और डॉक्टर चला गया

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

एक आदमी बॉस से बात करने लगा जो मुझ पर नजर रख रहा था।

आदमी:- भाई वो लड़का जिंदा है....
पता नही कैसे पर पहले डॉक्टर ने जवाब दे दिया था....
फिर न जाने कैसे वो लड़का एकदम से बोलने लगा।

बॉस:- मैने तुझे कहा था कि वो मौत से भी बच के आ जाता है...
चल कोई बात नही तू वापस आ जा.....
कुछ महीने रुक पूरी प्लानिग के साथ इसको खत्म करेगे।
फोन कट गया।

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxx

इधर चाची को भी मेरे होश मे आने का पता चल गया....
पर वो आ नही पाई मुझसे मिलने पर मैम के फोन पर उनसे बात हो गई।

रुद्रा भी खबर मिलते ही मुझ से मिलने आ गया।

रुद्रा:- अब कैसे हो दीप?
मै ठीक हूं रुद्रा भाई।

रुद्रा:- दरअसल मुझे तुम्हारा बयान लेना है।
मै:- ठीक है पूछो।

रुद्रा:-दीप उस दिन क्या हुआ था?
और तुम पर गोलियां किसने चलाई?

मै:- नही मुझे ये तो नही पता कि वो कौन था पर.....
एक गुंडा था।

रुद्रा:- तुम मुझे सब कुछ बताओ जो उस दिन हुआ।

मै:-ठीक है।

फिर मैने उस दिन जो जो हुआ सब कुछ रुद्रा को बता दिया.......
पास मे मैम और बाकी के लोग भी ये सब सुन रहे थे।

रुद्रा:- ओके तो मै अपनी इन्वेस्टिगेशन नए सिरे से शुरू करता हूं।

मै:- आप सभी लोग जरा बाहर जाएंगे मुझे रुद्रा भाई से अकेले में बात करनी है।

सभी बाहर चले गए।

रुद्रा:- बोलो क्या बात करनी है?

मै:- रुद्रा भाई मै अंडर कवर क्रॉप बनने को तैयार हूं।

रुद्रा:- तो तुम ने फैसला कर ही लिया।

मै:- और एक बात उस गुंडे का सिर्फ पता लगाना वो क्या-क्या करता है उसके सिर पर किसका हाथ है सब कुछ........
उसे मै देखूंगा।

रुद्रा:- ठीक है....
तो तुम जल्दी ठीक हो जाओ....
मै तुम्हे ट्रेनिंग दे दूंगा.....
फिर मिलकर कर शहर के सभी गुंडों की खटिया खड़ी करगे।

मै:- सही कहा....
वैसे भी अभी भी मेरे कॉलेज को स्टार्ट होने मे ढाई महीने बाकी है।

फिर रुद्रा चला गया....

रुद्रा के जाने के बाद सभी लोग फिर से अंदर आ गए.....
उनके साथ अबकी बार हीरा भी था।

कविता मैम ने आकर मेरा माथा चूमा।

कविता मैम:- मेरा बहादुर बेटा।

परी:- सही कहा बुआ मेरा भाई बहुत बहादुर है।

प्रीत:- नही दीदी पहले ये मुझसे मिले थे....
तो ये मेरे बहादुर भैया है।

परी:- नही मेरा भाई है।
प्रीत:- नही मेरे भैया है।
परी:- अरे मेरी शैतानो की नानी ये हम दोनो के भाई है...
 समझी।

प्रीत:-  हाँ समझी....
दादी अम्मा!

और दोनो गले मिल गई।

उनकी नोकझोंक देखकर हम मुस्कुरा रहे थे।
फिर हीरा बोला....

हीरा:- दीप बाबू अब आप कैसे हो?

मै:- अब मै ठीक हूं....
और आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मेरी जान बचाने के लिए....
मुझे प्रीत ने बताया था कि आपने मेरी जान बचाई....
अगर आप उस दिन हिम्मत ना दिखाते तो......

मै आगे कुछ बोल पता कि अनू ने आगे बडकर मेरे मुंह पर हाथ रख दिया।

अनू:- चुप!

हीरा:- ये भी तो दीप बाबू मैने आप ही से सीखा है.....
अगर उस दिन आप ने हिम्मत ना दिखाई होती तो शायद हमारा पूरा परिवार ही इस दुनिया मे ना होता।

फिर कुछ देर और बात होती रही और हीरा चला गया।

उसके जाने के बाद मैडम परी से बोली.....
कविता मैम परी बेटा तुम दीप को कैसे जानती हो?

परी:- बुआ मैने आपको बताया तो था कि अभी पर किसी ने हमला किया था....
तब दीप ने ही इन की जान बचाई थी....

अब आप मुझे बताओ कि आप दीप को कैसे जानती हो?

 प्रीत:- मै बताऊं?

 परी:- हाँ गुड़िया बोल...

प्रीत:- भैया मम्मी के स्टूडेंट रह चुके है....
और वो भी कोई ऐसे वैसे नही फेवरेट स्टूडेंट....
और मॉम भी इन को अपना बेटा मानती है इसलिए....
और कुछ पूछना है?

परी:- हमम ओके इतना काफी है....
नानी अम्मा!

मै:- अब आप लोग मुझे बताओगे कि आप लोग एक दूसरे को कैसे जानते हो?

परी:- (कविता मैम की ओर इशारा करते हुए) ये मेरी बुआ है...
यानी कि मेरे डैड की बहन।

फिर कविता मैम परी के पास चली गई....
और पीछे से उसके हग करके बोली.....

कविता मैम:- और ये है मेरी प्यारी सी भतीजी ....
यानी कि मेरे भाई की बेटी और प्रीत के मामा की बेटी।

प्रीत:- और मै प्यारी नहीं हूं क्या?

परी:- नही तुम तो कड़वी हो।

और परी अपना मुंह बिगड़ने लगी.....
और प्रीत अपना मुंह फुला लिया।

हम दोनो की हरकतों को देखकर मुस्कुरा रहे थे।

फिर परी ने प्रीत को गले लगाकर उसके गालो को चूम लिया और बोली.....
परी:- तुम तो मेरी प्यारी सी मीठी सी गुड़िया हो।

फिर रात तक ऐसे ही सभी बाते करते रहे....
रात को अनू प्रीत परी अभी और अंकल घर चले गए.....
कविता मैम मेरे पास ही रुक गई।

मै बाते करते करते सो गया....
कविता मैम भी मेरे पास मेरी लगे बेड पर सो गई।

----------


## pkpasi

सुबह जब मै उठा तो फिर से मेला लगा हुआ था....
सभी लोग मेरे सामने ही खड़े थे।

और मेरी गुड़िया प्रीत मेरा हाथ पकड़े मेरे पास ही बैठी थी।

मै:- गुड मॉर्निंग एवरीवन!
आप सब लोग सुबह सुबह।

सभी:-गुड मॉर्निंग।

परी:- वो क्या है ना कि हमारा मन ही नही लगा घर पर।

मैने देखा आज हीरा काका के साथ उसकी मां बीवी और बेटा भी था।

हीरा की मां:- अब कैसे हो बेटा?

मै:- जी मां जी मै ठीक हूं।

वो बच्चा भी मेरे पास आ गया और मेरे बेड पर आ गया.....
और झुक कर मेरे गाल पर किस कर ली।

बच्चा:- भैया क्या हुआ आपको?
मै:- कुछ नही बेटा वो थोड़ी चोट आई है।

फिर कुछ देर हम लोग आपस मे बाते करते रहे....
फिर हीरा और उसकी फैमिली चली गई।

रह गई मेरी फैमिली....
यानी कि मैम और उनका परिवार और अभी का परिवार....
फिर अभी और अंकल चले गए....
क्योकि इनको काम भी देखना था 4 दिन हो गए थे उन्हे ऑफिस गए।

अब रह गई कविता मैम प्रीत परी और अनू....
कविता मैम को भी परी ने घर भेज दिया....
फैश होने और ड्रेस वगैरा चेंज करने के लिए आराम करने के लिए....
परी ने प्रीत को भी कहां जाने को पर वो ना मानी....
इसलिए परी ने अनू को भेज दिया मैम के साथ।

परी:- दादी अम्मा!
तुम बहुत जिद्दी हो गई हो।

प्रीत:- बहन किसकी हूँ?
नानी अम्मा की तो जिद्दी तो होगी ही।

प्रीत की बात पर मै हंस पड़ा....
मेरी हंसी सुन के प्रीत और परी भी हंस पडी।

मै:- आप दोनो ऐसे ही क्यो झगडती रहती हो?

परी:- वो क्या है ना....
हम दोनो एक दूसरे की बहुत अच्छी दोस्त है.....
हम दोनो एक दूसरे के साथ बहुत वक्त बिताती थी....
और हम एक दूसरे को राखी भी बांधती थी.....
जब तक हमारा कोई भाई नही था....
तुम आ गए हो तो अब तुम्हे राखी बांधेगे....
क्यो प्रीत?

प्रीत:- क्यो नही....
और अच्छे से जेब भी खाली करवाएगे हम इनकी ....
क्यो।

परी:- (ताली देते हुए) क्यो नही?
हा बचकर रहना....
रक्षाबंधन भी नजदीक है .....
अब जल्दी से ठीक हो जाओ।

प्रीत:- बिल्कुल।

मै उनकी हंसी ठिठोली देखकर खुश हो रहा था।

मैने प्रीत को अपने पास बुलाया वो मेरी ओर झुक गई...
मै:- अपने गाल इधर लाओ!

प्रीत ने अपने गाल मेरे नजदीक कर दिए....
मैने उसके गाल पर किस कर दीया....
जिससे प्रीत खुश हो गई.....
उसने वही मेरे सीने पर सिर रख दिया।

प्रीत:- भैया आपको पता है मै इस प्यार के लिए बहुत तड़पी हूं....
मुझे हमेशा भाई की कमी खलती थी.....
पर अब मै बहुत खुश हूं आप जो मेरे पास है।

मेरी भी आंखे नम हो गई थी...
फिर मेरी नजर परी पर पड़ी....
उसने मुंह फुला कर नजरे फेर ली।

मै:- क्या हुआ दीदी?

परी:- कुछ नही!

मै समझ गया।
अच्छा इधर आइए!

परी:- मुझे नही आना!

मै अच्छा तो फिर ठीक है....
प्रीत तुम आ जाओ।

प्रीत:- आई एम ऑलवेज रेडी!

और उसने दूसरा गाल भी आगे करती दिया...
जिससे परी जल गई।

परी:- ऐ मिर्ची साइड हो जा अब मेरी बारी है।
प्रीत:- क्यो तुम तो भैया से गुस्सा थी!

परी:- किसने कहा मै कैसे नाराज हो सकती हूँ.....
है ना भाई।
उसकी बात पर मै और प्रीत हँस पड़े....
इस बात पर परी ने फिर से मुंह फुला लिया।

मै:- अब ठीक है।

इससे परी के चेहरे पर स्माइल आ गई पर परी और प्रीत एक साथ बोली....
परी और प्रीत:- ठीक नही बिल्कुल ठीक है.....
और दोनो झुक के जल्दी से मेरे दोनो गाल चूम लिए।

फिर हम लोग थोड़ी देर और हंसी मजाक करते रहे।

फिर दोपहर को मैम और अनू भी आ गई....
वो भी आकर बाते करने लगे....
मैम ने अपने साथ लाया हुआ टिफिन को खोला और उसमे खिचड़ी थी।

फिर मैम ने मुझे थोड़ा सा सहारा देकर बैठाया.....
और अपने हाथो से मुझे खिलाने लगी।

मैम की देखा देखी प्रीत परी और अनु ने भी मुझे खिलाया...
ये चारो मुझे खिला के रुके ही थे कि.....
एक और हाथ आया और चम्मच पकड़ के मेरे मुँह को लगा दिया।

यह कोई और नही चाची थी।
चाची ने खिचड़ी खिला कर मेरे सिर पर हाथ फेरा।

चाची:- अभी कैसे हो बेटा?

मै:- ठीक हूं चाची।
चाची:- सॉरी बेटा मै कल नही आ सकी।
मै:- कोई बात नही चाची मै आपकी प्रॉब्लम समझ सकता हूँ.....
और बताइए घर मे सब कैसे हैं परिधि कैसी है?
क्या अब भी मुझसे नाराज है वो?

चाची:- घर मे सब ठीक है....
और हां परिधि का तो तुम्हे पता है जब तक तुम खुद उसके सामने जाकर उससे बात नही करोगे.....
वो तुम से ऐसे ही नाराज रहेगी .....
तुम ही ने तो कहा था कि वो जिद्दी है।

मै:- (मुस्कुराते हुए) हां वो तो है।

चाची:- चलो ओके मै चलती हूं ....
परिधि गाड़ी मे मेरा इंतजार कर रही है।
बाय बेटा!

फिर चाची भी चली गई।

अब फिर से मैम और बाकी तीनो ने मुझे खिलाना शुरु कर दिया.....
तब तक खिलाते गए जब तक पूरा खत्म नही हो गया ....
फिर उन्होंने मुझे लिटा दिया।

कविता मैम:- चलो लेट जाओ और आराम करो.....
आज डॉक्टर कह रहे थे कि वो तुम्हे डिस्चार्ज कर देगे।

 फिर मै सभी से बाते करने लगा।

तभी कोई आके मेरे कमरे के दरवाजे पर खड़ा हो गया.... .
उसकी नजरे झुकी हुई थी.....
उसके साथ दो और लोग भी थे।

मै पहले वाले शख्स को देखते ही पहचान गया....
और वो लोग चलते हुए मेरे पास आ गए।

----------


## pkpasi

ये कोई और नही ये वही एक लड़की थी जिसे मैने बचाया था....
और जो दो लोग उसके साथ थे वो उसके माता और पिता थे।
वो तीनो चलते हुए मेरे पास आ गए।

लड़की के पिता:- अब कैसी तबीयत है बेटा?
मै:- अब ठीक हूं अंकल!

लड़की के पिता:- बेटा तुम्हारा बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया.....
जो हमारी बेटी की जिंदगी बचा ली.....
वरना हम लोग किसी को मुँह ना दिखा पाते।

लड़की की मां:- हां बेटा तुम्हारा जितना शुक्रिया किया जाए उतना कम है....
अगर उस दिन तुम ना होते तो पता नही क्या हो जाता।


लड़की के पिता:- हमारी बेटी की इज्जत बचाकर तुमने हम सब पर एहसान किया है....
धन्यवाद बेटा!

मै:- अरे अंकल आंटी!
इसमे शुक्रिया की क्या बात है....
मै भी तो इसी देश का नागरिक हूँ.....
और ये तो मेरा फर्ज था....
वैसे भी आपकी बेटी मेरी बहन जैसी है.....
तो मै उसकी मदद क्यो ना करता....
वैसे भी मैने अपने एक दोस्त से वादा किया था कि.....
जहां तक हो सके मैं सबकी मदद करूंगा....
बस मै अपना वादा पूरा कर रहा हूं।

इतने मे वो लड़की बोली.....
लड़की:-  थैंक्स भैया.....
अगर उस दिन आप ना होते तो पता नहीं क्या हो जाता.....
और आपने ये दूसरी बार मुझ पर उपकार किया है।

लड़की की बात सुनकर दीप और बाकी सब चौक जाते है। 
सिर्फ अनू को छोड़कर....
क्योकि अनू ने उसे पहचान लिया था।
मै:- (सोच मे) दूसरी बार?

लड़की :- जी भैया एक साल पहले आपने मुझे किडनैप होने से बचाया था.....
तब भी आपने ही मेरी मदद की थी.....
जबकि वहां इतने सारे लोग मौजूद थे।

लड़की के पिता:- बेटा ये दो दो उपकार हम कैसे चुकाएंगे?

मै:- अंकल कोई भाई कभी अपनी बहन पर उपकार कर सकता है क्या?
भाई का तो फर्ज होता है बहन की रक्षा करना....
वही मैने किया तो इसमे ऊपकार कैसा....
अगर कोई भाई अपनी बहन की रक्षा करके उसे उपकार बोले तो लानत है उस भाई पर।

फिर हम लोग कुछ देर ऐसे ही बात करते रहे....
कुछ देर बैठने के बाद वो तीनो चले गए।

उनके जाने के बाद कविता मैम बोली....

कविता मैम:- मेरा बेटा बहुत समझदार हो गया है....
चलो मै डॉक्टर से बात करके आती हूं।

फिर कविता मैम चली गई...
और बाकी सब मेरे साथ बाते करने लगे।

ऐसे ही शाम हो गई....
डॉक्टर ने मेरा चेकअप किया।

डॉक्टर:- इस लडके के जखम बहुत जल्दी भर रहे है....
ये मेरे जीवन मे पहला केस है.....
मुझे हैरानी हो रही है इस बात पर .....
ये तो एक चमत्कार है......
ये सारे जखम 6 से 8 दिन मे ठीक हो जाएंगे।

फिर डॉक्टर ने पूरी फॉर्मेलिटी की और मुझे एंबुलेंस मे कविता मैम के छोड़ दिया।

यहां भी सभी मौजूद थे....
अभी दीपक अंकल कविता मैम प्रीत परी और अनू।

सभी एक बच्चे की तरह मेरा ख्याल रख रहे थे....
कोई भी मुझे अकेला नही छोड़ रहा था।

फिर रात हो गई।

रात को परी और प्रीत ने मुझे अपने हाथो से खाना खिलाया और खुद भी खाया।

फिर दोनो का प्यार भरा झगड़ा शुरू हो गया।
आओ देखे झगड़ा किस बात पर था...
अरे बाप रे....
ये तो मेरे लिए झगड़ रही है।

प्रीत:- आप अपने घर नही गई?

परी:- ये भी तो मेरा घर है!

प्रीत:- तो फिर जाओ अपने रूम मे....
मै यहां हूँ भैया के पास!

परी:- नही तुम जाओ अपने रूम मे....
मैं हूं भाई के पास।

प्रीत:- नही आप जाओ।
परी:- नही तुम जाओ।

प्रीत भाग कर आई और मेरे बगल में लेट गई।

प्रीत:- अब तो आपको जाना ही पड़ेगा....
और वो परी को जीभ दिखाने लगी।

मै उनकी लड़ाई देखकर मुस्कुरा रहा था।

परी भी प्रीत पर चिढ गई....
प्रीत के साथ वो भी बच्ची बन गई....
और ये सब कुछ कर रही थी.....
वो भी आकर मेरी दूसरी तरफ लेट गई।

परी:- लो मै भी यही हूं....
कर लो जो करना है।

इतना बोल उसने करवट लेकर मेरे सीने पर हाथ रख दिया।
ये देख कर प्रीत भी चिढ गई....
इसलिए उसने जबरदस्ती परी का हाथ मेरे सीने पर से हटा कर अपना हाथ रख दिया।

परी ने भी उसी तरह किया....
कुछ देर दोनो की धक्का-मुक्की चलती रही।

वो ये भी भूल गई कि अभी मेरे जख्म हरे है....
उनके ऐसा करते वक्त उनके हाथ मेरे जख्मो पर लग गए।

जिससे मेरी आह् निकल आई.....
और मुझे दर्द होने लगा।

मेरी आह् सुन के उन दोनो का ध्यान मेरी और गया....
मेरे चेहरे पर दर्द देख कर उनको अपनी गलती का एहसास हो गया....
दोनो जल्दी से उठ कर बैठ गई....

प्रीत:- सॉरी भैया....
सॉरी.....
हमने जानबूझकर नही किया।

परी:- सॉरी भाई हम तो बस थोड़ी मस्ती कर रहे थे....
गलती हो गई।

दोनो की आंखो मे आंसू आ गए थे।

मै:- कोई बात नही....
चलो आओ लेट जाओ....
कुछ नही होता इतने से।

दोनो फिर से लेट गई....
मैने उनके आसू साफ किए.....
और उन दोनों के माथे चूम लिए।

पर इस बार दोनों शांत थी.....
और एकदम सीधी लेटी हुई थी।

मै:- अरे क्या हुआ इतनी शांत क्यो हो?
मेरी ये नटखट बहने मस्ती करती हुई अच्छी लगती है....
चलो आओ पहले की तरह लेट जाओ।

प्रीत:- नही भैया.....
आपको फिर से दर्द होगा
मै:- कुछ नही इतने से.......
आओ मेरे पास।
फिर दोनो ने फिर से करवट ले ली....
और मेरे दोनो बाजू पर सिर रख लिया....
फिर ऐसे ही हम छोटी मोटी बातें करते हुए सो गए।

----------


## pkpasi

सुबह मेरी नींद पहले खुली!
प्रीत और परी अभी वैसे ही सोई थी जैसे मै कही भाग ना जाऊ।

सोते हुए दोनो बिल्कुल बच्चियाँ लग रही थी.....
दोनो की हरकते बच्चो वाली थी।

ये दोनो मुझसे बहुत प्यार करती थी....
कि इन दोनो का प्यार मुझसे इतना सुकून दे रहा था जितना मैने आज तक दुख झेला था....
कल से उन्होने मुझे एक पल भी अकेला नही छोड़ा था....
बिल्कुल पवित्रा मां की तरह!

पवित्रा मा को याद करके मेरी आखो मे आँसू आ गए थे.....
कब आसू आए मुझे पता ही नही चला....
पर तभी प्रीत की आंख खुल गई।

प्रीत:- गुड मॉर्निंग भैया.....
और मेरे गाल पर किस किया।

पर किस करते ही उसे मेरे गालो पर गीला महसूस हुआ......
उसने झट से गर्दन उठाकर देखा!
तो मेरी आंखों मे आंसू बह रहे थे....
उसने झट से मुझसे पूछा।

प्रीत:- क्या हुआ भैया?
रो क्यो रहे हो?
दर्द हो रहा है क्या?

मैने ना मे गर्दन हिला दी।

प्रीत:- तो फिर रो क्यो रहे हो?

(परी को हिलाते हुए)
दीदी उठो....
कुछ मेहनत के बाद परी उठ गई।

परी:- क्या हुआ प्रीत?

प्रीत:- दीदी देखो भैया रो रहे है और कुछ बता भी नही रहे है।

परी:- झट से उठ कर बैठ गई....
और मेरा सिर अपनी गोद मे रख लिया....
क्या हुआ भाई?

मै:- कुछ नही दी....
बस कुछ याद आ गया था।

परी:- ऐसे बार-बार बच्चो की तरह रोना बंद कर दो।

मै:- मै रो कब रहा था?
वो तो मै ऐसे ही कुछ याद कर रहा था...
तो आखो मे पानी आ गया।

परी:- चलो कोई बात नही...
अब बिल्कुल नही रोना....
तुम्हारे रोने से हमे तकलीफ होती है।

फिर प्रीत और परी दोनो फ्रेश होने चली गई।

कविता मैम और अनू ने भी सुबह मेरा हाल चाल पूछा।

मेरे जख्मो मे इतना दर्द और जलन महसूस नही हो रही थी.....
पता नही क्यो?
मैने जब अपने जखम देखे तो हैरान रह गया!
आधे से ज्यादा मेरे जख्म खुद-ब-खुद भर गए थे।
मुझे हैरानी इस बात की थी कि मेरे जखम इतनी जल्दी कैसे भर रहे है....
क्योकि आमतौर पर ये जख्म 30 से 45 दिन मे भरते है।

मै इन्ही विचारो मे गुम था कि मैम ने मुझसे पूछा.....

कविता मैम:- बेटा नाश्ता लाऊं?

मै:- मैम मेरा नाश्ता भी डाइनिंग टेबल पर लगा दीजिए।

कविता मैम:- क्यो?

मै:- जी मै वही आ रहा हूं।

फिर मै धीरे से बेड से उठ कर खड़ा हो गया....
प्रीत और परी ने झट से मुझे पकड़ लिया।

मै:- अरे मेरी प्यारी बहनो मै अभी ठीक हूं....
अब छोड़ दो मै चल लूंगा।

परी:- नही भाई अभी भी खून ज्यादा बह जाने की वजह से तुम मे कमजोरी है....
डॉक्टर ने हमे बताया था।

मै:- अरे दी! अब मै ठीक हूं....
चलो एक बार मुझे छोड़ दो अगर मै गिरने लगूं तो आप सहारा दे देना ठीक है।

फिर परी और प्रीत ने मुझे छोड़ दिया।

मै अच्छे से चल पा रहा था.....
फिर ऐसे धीरे धीरे चल के मै डाइनिंग टेबल पर बैठ गया।

 अंकल और अभी वही मौजूद थे।

अंकल:- अरे दीप बेटा तुम यहां!
अभी तुम्हे आराम करना है।

मै:- अरे अंकल मै अभी ठीक हूं।

अभी:- हां दीप अंकल एकदम ठीक बोल रहे है.....
तुम्हे आराम करना चाहिए।

मै:- अरे अभी भाई कल परसो तक तो मै अच्छे से उछल कूद करने लग जाऊंगा।
परी:- हां कर लेना उछल कूद पहले मुंह खोलो और खाना खाओ।

मैने मुंह खोल दिया और खाने लगा....
फिर रोज की तरह कविता मैम प्रीत परी और अनू मुझे बारी-बारी से खिलाने लगी।

अभी:- बच्चो की तरह दूसरो से खा रहा है और बोल रहा है मै ठीक हूं।

अभी की इस बात का जवाब प्रीत ने दिया....

प्रीत:- तो आप क्यो जल रहे हो?

अनू:- (परी से) भाभी मुझे जलने की बू आ रही है।
परी:- हां अनू मुझे भी आ रही है।
प्रीत:- मुझे तो दो-दो तरफ से आ रही है।

अंकल:- अरे भाई मैने तो कुछ नही कहा....
मुझे क्यो बीच मे खीच रहे हो?

कविता मैम:- समझदार के लिए इशारा ही काफी है....
क्योकि वो आपकी शह मे वो बोल रहा है वरना उस मे इतनी हिम्मत नही।

अभी:-क्या यार फूफा जी अपनी तो इज्जत ही नही घर मे!

अंकल:- यही तो अपनी कोई इज्जत ही नही है....
ये तो शुक्र मनाओ हमे खाना मिल रहा है चुपचाप खा लेते है.....
वरना भूखे पेट ही ऑफिस आना पड़ेगा।

हम लोग हंसने लगे और अभी और अंकल चुपचाप खाना खाने लगे।

क्योकि उनको पता था कि इन चारो से जीतना बहुत मुश्किल है...।.
फिर उन चारो ने मुझे खाना खिलाया।

ऐसे ही तीन-चार दिन गुजर गए....
मै अब बिल्कुल ठीक था....
पर इस बात की हैरानी अभी भी बनी हुई थी कि मेरे जख्म इतनी जल्दी कैसे भर गए।

मै आज कई दिन बाद अच्छे से नहा धोकर रेडी हो गया।

वहां मुझे आज अनू कुछ उदास सी दिखी.....
और उसको ऐसा उदास देख कर मुझे भी अच्छा नही लगा....
पता नही क्यो इतने दिनो मे अनू के साथ मेरी अच्छी अटैचमेंट हो गई थी।

फिर हम सब ने लंच किया.....
और फिर से अपने अपने रूम मे पहुंच गए।

मै थोड़ी देर बाद अनू के रूम मे पहुंच गया।

मैने दरवाजा खटखटाया....
अंदर से आवाज आई "खुला है आ जाओ"

----------


## pkpasi

मैने अंदर आते हुए अनू को चिडाने का सोचा.....

मै:- हेलो! अनू मैम....
कैसी हो?

अनू:- यू बंदर! तुम्हे कितनी बार कहा है मुझे मैम ना कहा करो.....
ऐसा लगता है जैसे मै कोई बूढ़ी हूँ।

मै:- लेकिन अनू मैम आप तो मेरी बॉस की बहन हो तो मै आपको मैम ही बुलाऊगा ना।

अनू:- हे भगवान! तुम जाओ यहां से....
मुझे तुमसे कोई बात नही करनी जाओ यहां से.....
अगर मुझे मैम बुलाना है तो आगे से मुझसे कोई बात मत करना।

जाओ यहां से....
और वो मुझे धक्के देने लगी।

मै हंसने लगा।

मै:- ओके बाबा अनू जी....
मै अब आपको मैम नही बुलाऊंगा ठीक है।

अनू:- हां अब ठीक है।

मै:- अनू मुझे तुमसे कोई काम है।
अनू:- बोलो...

मै:- क्या तुम मेरे साथ शॉपिंग पर चल सकती हो?

अनू:- ओके चलेगे....
कब चलना है?

मै:- एक घंटे बाद!

अनू:- ठीक है....
मै रेडी होती हूं।

मै:- ओके!

फिर एक घंटे बाद हम लोग घर से निकल गए।

कुछ ही देर मे हम दोनो मॉल के सामने थे।

हम लोग मॉल के अंदर घुस गए....
वहां हम ने मेरे लिए कुछ कपड़े लिए....
ऐसे ही हम मॉल मे घूमने लगे।

अनू लेडीस सेक्शन मे घुस गई....
उसने भी दो-तीन सलवार सूट ले लिए....
जिसमे से दो मेरी पसंद के रंग के लिए थे।

ऐसे ही अनू की नजर 3 सूट पर पड़ी....
तीनो अलग अलग थे....
फिर अनू ने अपनी शॉपिंग देखी....
वो सूट लेना चाहती थी पर नही खरीदे!
मैने ये नोट कर लिया।

मै:- क्या हुआ?
अनू:- वो सूट भाभी को पसंद है पर मैने शॉपिंग ज्यादा कर ली है....
अगर अब करूगी तो वो फिजूलखर्ची होगी...
ये बात करते हुए उसके मुंह पर उदासी थी...
मैने ये नोट किया।

वैसे वो तीनो सूट अलग-अलग साइज के थे....
देखने मे भी अच्छे थे।

मै:- अनू तुम ऐसा करो फूड सेक्शन मे चलो...
मै तुम्हे वही मिलता हूं...
मुझे वॉशरूम जाना है।

अनू:- ठीक है जल्दी आना।

फिर वो वहां से चली गई।

मैने जल्दी से तीनो सूट खरीदे....
और कविता मैम के लिए भी एक साड़ी ली....
फिर अभी और अंकल के लिए भी एक एक ड्रेस ली....
और उसे पैक करवाकर घर का एड्रेस देकर....
वहां भेजने को कहा और टाइम भी बता दिया।

इधर मै ये सब कर रहा था और उधर अनू अपने मन मे

अनू:- मै पता कैसे लगाऊं की दीप के मन मे मेरी क्या जगह है?
वो भी मुझसे प्यार करता है या नही.....
पता कैसे करूँ?
उतने मे उसके पास वाले टेबल पर बैठा लड़का बोला...

लडका:- धत्त! तेरी कि मेरा पर्स गिर गया....
अब तो पक्का बर्तन धोने पडेगे।

जैसे ही अनू ने ये सुना उसके दिमाग मे एक प्लान आया वो उस लडके से बोली.....

अनू:- मै तुम्हारा बिल भर दूंगी....
पर तुम मेरा एक काम कर दो।

पहले तो उसने अनू की ओर देखा फिर बोला.....

लड़का:- ओके....
मंजूर है।

इधर मै फूड सेक्शन चला गया रास्ते मे मैने देखा कि अनू किसी लडके को कुछ पैसे दे रही थी...
और साथ मे कुछ समझा रही थी....
बीच मे उसने मेरी तरफ इशारा किया...
मुझे कुछ गडबड लगी....
पर अनू को ये पता नही था कि मैने उसे देख लिया है।

और उसके बाद वो लड़का उसके पास खड़ा हो गया....
जैसे उसे परेशान कर रहा हो...
मै जाकर अनू के सामने टेबल पर बैठ गया।

अनू ने जब मुझे देखा तो उसके चेहरे पर स्माइल आ गई।

मै:- क्यो भाई क्या परेशानी है?
क्यो तंग कर रहा है इसे?

लड़का:- तू कौन है बे?
क्यो बीच मे आ रहा है?

मै:- तू ये बता मेरी मंगेतर के साथ छेडछाड क्यो कर रहा है।


मै:- अरे यार ये चीज ही ऐसी है कि किसी को भी प्यार हो जाए...
मै एक साल से प्यार कर रहा हूं।
मेरी बात सुनकर अनू और उस लड़के का फेस देखने लायक था....
दोनो के चेहरे के रंग उडे हुए थे।

लड़का:- करता होगा....
पर अब ये मेरी है।

मै खड़ा हुआ और एक जोर का थप्पड उसे मार दिया।

मै:- प्यार का भूत उतरा कि नही?

लड़का:- अरे भाई मारा क्यो?
इस लडकी ने मुझे पैसे दिए थे....
ये बोली एक मजाक करना है बस....
मुझे क्या पता था मुझे मार पड़ेगी.....
मुझे पैसे की जरूरत थी।

उसकी बात सुन के मै हसने लगा।

मै:-कैसी लगी एक्टिंग।
अनू:- क्या मतलब?

मै:- मतलब मैने तुम्हे इसे पैसे देते देख लिया था...
और मेरी तरफ इशारा करते हुए भी....
तुम ये देखना चाहती थी की मै लडूंगा झगडूगा या नही।

अनू:- तो इसका मतलब को एक साल वाला डायलॉग झूठा था।

मै:- जी हां!
(उस लड़के से)सॉरी भाई....
इसके मजाक के चक्कर मे तुझे थप्पड़ पड़ गया।
सॉरी अगेन....

लड़का:- कोई बात नही।
फिर वो लड़का भी चला गया।

मै:- (अनू से) तुम्हे भी सजा मिलेगी...
इस काम के लिए खा-म-खा इस बेचारे को थप्पड पडवा दिया।

अनु:- ओह! अच्छा जी और मेरी सजा क्या है?

मै:- तुम्हारी सजा ये है कि तुम मेरे साथ मोबाइल शॉप पर चलोगी...
वहां हम मोबाइल लेगे....
उसके बाद तुम मुझे आज शहर घूमाओगी।

अनू:- (दिल मे खुश होती हुई) ओके मंजूर है।

अनू तो खुद यही चाहती थी....
मेरे साथ वक्त बिताने का बहाना जो उसे मिल गया।

मै:- वैसे अनू तुम्हे मिला क्या ये सब करके?
अनू:- वो तो मैने सिर्फ मस्ती के लिए किया था।

मै:- ओके।

फिर हमने वहाँ  एक कॉफी पी और चल दिए।
वहां से हम एक मोबाइल शॉप पर गए....
वहां मैने मोबाइल लिया जो कि 4जी था...
और दो सिम लिए एक तो सिंपल था दूसरा वो था जो प्राइवेट नंबर से शो होता है....
प्राइवेट वाले को मैने अनु को पता भी नही लगने दिया।


फिर हम वहां से निकल गए....
ऐसे ही शाम तक हम घूमते रहे....
फिर शाम को हम पार्क मे चले गए।

वहां पर हमने थोड़ा बहुत मस्ती मजाक किया....
वहां पर बाते करते करते मेरी नजर कही पे एक दम जम गई।

पार्क मे एक साइड दो भाई बहन खेल रहे थे...
दोनो भाई बहन पकड़ा पकड़ी खेल रहे थे।

उन दोनो को देखकर मै अपने ही खयालो मे खो गया....
अपनी उन यादो को टटोलने लगा....
जो मेरी सबसे अच्छी यादे थी।

मै भी अपनी बहन के साथ पार्क मे जाता था...
एक बार की बात है जब मै और दीदी मां के साथ पार्क मे गए थे।
हम लोग भी पकडा पकडी खेल रहे थे.....
खेलते खेलते मै गिर गया...
गिरते वक्त मुझे थोडी सी चोट लग गई...
जिससे मै रोने लगा....
जब मेरी दीदी ने ये देखा तो वो भाग के आई और मुझे खड़ा किया।

दीदी:- क्या हुआ गुड्डू?

मैने अपनी बाजू उन्हे दिखाई....
जिसमे से हल्का सा खून आ रहा था।

दीदी:- अरे अरे मेरे भाई को चोट लग गई....
किसने मारा (नीचे हाथ लगाते हुए)इस ने मारा है...
मै भी मारती हूं इसे....
ये ले मेरे भाई को चोट पहुंचाई तूने.....
ये ले और ले....
और फिर ऐसे बोलते हुए वो नीचे मारने लगी....
ये देख मेरे मुंह पर अपने आप स्माइल आ गई।

और मै भी दीदी के साथ मारने लगा....
ऐसे करते-करते मै चुप हो गया...
फिर दीदी मुझे मां के पास ले गई।

ये था उनका प्यार....

अचानक मेरी आंखों के सामने वो सीन आ गया....
जब सभी मुझे घर से बाहर निकाल रहे थे....
वो पहली बार था जब मैने दीदी की आंखो मे मेरे लिए नफरत देखी थी...
उस दिन दीदी ने मेरे मुंह पर का दरवाजा बंद कर दिया।

जैसे ही मेरे खयालो मे दीदी ने दरवाजा बंद किया मुझे एकदम झटका लगा और मै असली दुनिया मे आ गया।

मेरी आंखो मे आंसू थे....
अनू जो अब तक पागलो की तरह कुछ भी बोले जा रही थी...
उसने एकदम से मेरी ओर देखा।

अनू:- क्या हुआ दीप?
रो क्यो रहे हो?

मै:- कुछ नही बस कुछ पुरानी यादो मे चला गया था....
और पता नही कैसे अपने आप आँसू आ गए।

मैने अपने आंसू पोछ लिए।

अनू:- (अपने मन मे) पता नही कैसा लगता है...
कभी-कभी तो किसी मासूम बच्चे की तरह रोने लगता है....
और कभी बड़े-बड़े खतरो से खेलता है...
इसे समझना मुश्किल है

मै:- चलो अनू घर चले।

फिर हम घर की ओर चले गए।

----------


## pkpasi

हम दोनो पार्क से चल पडे...
मेरा मूड ऑफ हो गया था।

बार बार "दी" का चेहरा आंखो के सामने आ रहा था।

अनू ने रास्ते मे बात करनी चाही पर मैने उससे कोई बात नही की।
जल्दी ही हम घर पहुंच गए ...
घर पहुंचकर मै अपने रूम की ओर चल पड़ा...
मै तो बस अपनी दी के चेहरे को देखता हुआ अपने रूम मे जा रहा था।

प्रीत और परी ने मुझे आवाज भी दी...
पर मुझे कुछ भी सुनाई नही दे रहा था....
मैने अपने रूम मे जाकर रूम अंदर से बंद कर लिया।

जब परी और प्रीत मेरे पीछे रूम मे आने लगी तब अनू ने उन्हे रोक लिया।

कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ अनू?
ये दीप को क्या हुआ इतना चुप सा क्यो है?
और बिना बात किए रूम मे चला गया

अनु:- पता नही आंटी जी!
हम थोड़ी देर पहले पार्क मे बैठे थे....
पार्क मे जाने से पहले तो दीप बहुत हंस रहा था मजाक कर रहा था....
पर जब हम पार्क मे पहुंचे तब भी वो अच्छा भला था पर.....
पर जब दीप की नजर वहां खेल रहे दो भाई बहन पर पड़ी तो वो खामोश हो गया....
उन दोनो को देखते-देखते दीप अपने मे ही कही खो गया।

फिर कुछ देर बाद एक झटके के साथ दीप को होश आया...
और इसकी आंखो मे आंसू थे.....
जब मैने पूछा तो उसने कुछ नही बताया....
और रास्ते भर इसने मुझसे कुछ भी बात नही की....
बाकी तो आपके सामने ही है।

परी:- हां बुआ ये बात मैने भी नोट की है....
पता नही ऐसा क्या हुआ है दीप की लाइफ मे जो वो हमसे शेयर नही करता....
बस अकेला ही दर्द सहता है....
अकेला बैठ के रोता है....
और किसी को कुछ नही बताता।

प्रीत:- हां मम्मी ये बात इनकी सही है….
मै भैया से बात करती हूं।

कविता मैम:- प्रीत पहले का तो पता नही पर आज जो हुआ वो मै तुम लोगो को बता सकती हूं।

परी:- वो कैसे?

कविता मैम:- जैसा कि अनू ने बताया कि वो भाई बहन को देख रहा था...
इसका मतलब वो उस भाई की जगह खुद को इमेजिन कर रहा था और उस बहन की जगह अपनी बड़ी बहन को इमेजिन कर रहा था।

परी प्रीत और अनू एक साथ:- क्या?
दीप की बड़ी बहन है पर वो है कहां....
अभी तक आपने हमे क्यो नही मिलवाया?

कविता मैम:- दीप की सिर्फ एक बहन ही नही है....
बल्कि दीप के डेड,एक बहन,एक चाचा चाची जो उस दिन हॉस्पिटल मे आई थी...
चाचा चाची की एक बेटी परिधि जोकि उसके दोस्त रवि की मुंह बोली बहन है.....
एक मौसी है, मौसी की एक बेटी है,एक मामा मामी है और मामा की बेटी है....
एक बुआ भी है उसका हस्बैंड और उसकी एक बेटी है।

प्रीत:- वो सब इस वक्त कहां है?
दीप उनके साथ क्यो नही रहता?
और दीप के साथ इतना बड़ा हादसा होने के बाद भी सिर्फ चाची ही आई और कोई नही आया।

कविता मैम:- चाची के अलावा सभी दीप से नफरत करते है.....
उसकी मौसी की फैमिली भी उससे प्यार करती है पर वो अभी दीप के सामने नही आई....
और वो लोग दीप से इतनी नफरत क्यो करते है ये तो मुझे भी अच्छे से नही पता....
पर जितना मुझे पता है वो मै तुम लोगो को फुर्सत से बताऊंगी।

प्रीत:- ठीक है...
मम्मी पर बताना जरूर।
फिर वो लोग इसी मुद्दे पर चर्चा करती रही।

(इन औरतो को भी बाते करने के लिए कोई बात चाहिए होती है....
कोई बात निकली नही की चर्चा शुरू....
फिर तो काफी लंबी चलती है....
पूछो ही मत)

इधर मै रुम मे पहुंचकर अपने कपड़ो से सारा सामान निकाल दिया....
और कपड़ो को समेटते हुए बाथरूम मे जाकर शावर के नीचे ही खड़ा हो गया.....
करीब 30 मिनट शावर के नीचे खड़े रहने के बाद मुझे कुछ आराम मिला।

फिर मैने शावर बंद किया और कपड़े उतार के टावल पहन के रूम मे आ गया...
और दूसरे कपड़े पहन के बेड पर लेट गया....
मैने कुछ देर आँखे बंद रखी और ऐसे ही लेटा रहा।

फिर करीब एक घंटे बाद डोर बेल बजी....
मैने भी आंखे खोली....
मुझे कुछ याद आया और जल्दी से उठ कर बैठ गया....
और अपना माथा पीट लिया।

मै:- (खुद से) ये क्या हुआ मुझे?
मै मैम प्रीत और परी से बात किए बिना ही रूम मे आ गया....
उनको बुरा लगा होगा....
और अनू उसके साथ भी मैने अच्छा नही किया वो बेचारी सारे रास्ते मुझसे बात करना चाह रही थी....
पर मै बेवकूफ कितनो का दिल दुखाया...
और अभी पार्सल आया होगा....
चलो बाहर चलता हूं....
बाहर जाकर सबको सरप्राइस देना हूं जो मैने उनके लिए लिया था।

फिर मै रूम से बाहर आ गया....
बाहर देखा तो सोफे के पास टेबल पर पार्सल पड़ा हुआ था.....
पास ही मे अनू प्रीत परी और मैम बैठे थे....
मै उनके पास जाकर बैठ गया।

प्रीत:- भैया आपके लिए पार्सल आया है।

मै:- देखता हूं बेटू।

फिर मैने पार्सल खोला....
और उसमे से पहले मैने साडी निकाली....
और मैम को दे दी।

कविता मैम:- ये क्या है बेटा?

मै:- कुछ नही मैम....
मै और अनू शॉपिंग गए थे....
वहां मैने ये आपके लिए खरीदी थी

कविता मैम:- पर इसकी क्या जरूरत थी?
मै:- अब आप इसे रख रही हो या नही?
अगर अभी भी आपने बहस की तो मै आपसे बात नही करूंगा।

कविता मैम:- ओके बाबा रख ली।

फिर मैने एक रेड कलर का सूट निकाला....
और वो परी को दे दिया।

परी वो सूट देख कर खुश हो गई....
और मेरे गाल पर किस करके मुझे हग कर लिया।

परी:- थैंक यू भाई तुम्हे नही पता मुझे ये कितना पसंद आया था....
पर तब हमने शॉपिंग ज्यादा कर ली थी.....
पर तुमने ये मुझे लेकर दे दीया....
थैंक यू।
अगेन.....
मै:- यू आर मोस्ट वेलकम दीदू।

फिर मैने प्रीत को उसका सूट दिया जो येलो कलर का कमीज था.....
और ग्रीन सलवार थी....
वो सूट लेकर खुश हो गई.....
उसने भी मुझे गाल पर किस की....
और मुझे हग करके बोली।

प्रीत:- लव यू भैया....
ये ड्रेस बहुत सुंदर है।

मै:- लव यू टू बेटू।

फिर मैने एक सूट निकाल के अनू को दिया....
जिसमे ब्लू कलर का कमीज था....
और वाइट कलर की सलवार थी....
अनू को भी सूट अच्छा लगा और उसने मुझे थैंक्स बोला।

फिर मैने अंकल और अभी का ड्रेस निकाल कर परी और मैम को दे दिया।

अनू:- वैसे दीप ये सब कब खरीदा?
मै:- जब तुम फूड सेक्शन मे थी तब।

अनू:- अच्छा याद दिलाया....
मै आप सबको एक बात बताती हूं....
आज मैने दीप से मजाक करने की सोची....
पर इसने मेरा ही पोपट कर दिया।

और फिर उसने मॉल मे जो हुआ वो सब को बता दिया.....
सब हंस के लोटपोट हो गए।

प्रीत:- मेरे भैया को बुद्धू बनाना आसान नही है।

परी:- सही कहा....
आगे से ध्यान रखना।

सब लोग फिर से हंसने लगे।

----------


## pkpasi

ऐसे ही हंसी मजाक मे हमने डिनर किया....
फिर हम सो गए।

आज की रात सिर्फ प्रीत ही मेरे रूम मे मेरे साथ थी...
हम दोनो सुकून की नींद सो रहे थे।
मुझे रात को एक सपना आने लगा.....
उस सपने मे रवि दिखाई दे रहा था!

रवि:- भाई अब और कितना देर करेगा?
तुझे तेरा फर्ज पुकार रहा है...
कल जाकर रुद्रा से मिल....
और अपने काम पर लग....
मै बार-बार तुझे याद दिलाने नही आऊंगा।
समझा अगर नही माना तो तेरा बुरा हाल कर दूंगा.....
समझा कि नही?

मै:- समझ गया भाई...
मै कल ही जाऊंगा....
और इसी के साथ ही मेरी आंख खुल गई।

मैने उठ कर पानी पिया....
और फिर से लेट गया।

प्रीत मेरे पास सो रही थी.....
वो सोते हुए बहुत ही प्यारी लग रही थी।

फिर मै सोचने लगा....
कि आखिर रवि बार-बार कौन से काम के बारे मे बोल रहा है....
मै सुबह ही रुद्रा से जाकर मिलूगा।

मै ऐसे ही सुबह तक सोचता रहा और जल्द ही सुबह भी हो गई.....
मै बैड से उठा और फ्रेश होने चला गया।

उसके बाद मैने प्रीत को जगाया....
और बाहर आ गया.....
बाहर अंकल बैठे थे और अखबार पढ़ रहे थे।

मै:- गुड मॉर्निंग अंकल।

अंकल:- मॉर्निंग बेटा...
कैसे हो?

मै:- एकदम फिट एंड फाइन।
अच्छा अंकल मै किसी काम से बाहर जा रहा हूं....
दोपहर तक आ जाऊंगा।

अंकल:- ठीक है बेटा।

फिर मै वहां से रुद्रा के घर की ओर निकल गया...
जल्दी ही मै रुद्रा के घर मे सोफे पर बैठा था।

तभी रूद्रा आया।

रुद्रा:- कैसे हो?

दीप:- मै बिल्कुल ठीक हूं भाई....
मै यहां आपसे ये पूछने आया था कि मेरी ट्रेनिंग कब शुरू होगी और कितने वक्त की होगी।

रुद्रा:- तुम्हारी ट्रेनिग कल से शुरू होगी....
और तुम्हारी ट्रेनिग 50 से 60 दिन की होगी।

और हां मै तुम्हे किसी से मिलवाना चाहता हूं!  
(जोर से)....पीटर!

उसके बाद वहां पर करीब 30 साल का एक लड़का आया।

रुद्रा:- इनसे मिलो ये है पीटर....
तुम्हारा ट्रेनर....
यही तुम्हे ट्रेनिग देगा ये अमेरिका की आर्मी मे काम करता है....
मैने स्पेशल इसे यहां बुलाया है।

मैने और पीटर ने हाथ मिलाया और एक दूसरे को विश किया।

रुद्रा:- हां तुम्हे अब दो महीने पीटर के साथ ही रहना है.....
पीटर तुम्हे बहुत सारी चीजो की ट्रेनिग देगा।

मै:- ठीक है तो अब मै चलता हूं।

फिर मै रुद्रा और पीटर से मिलकर घर आ गया।

अभी समय कुछ भी नही हुआ था....
सभी बैठे नाश्ता कर रहे थे....
मै भी उन्ही के साथ बैठ गया।

नाश्ते के बाद....

कविता मैम:- बेटा इतनी सुबह सुबह कहां गए थे?

मै:- मैम वो मै अपने एक जरूरी काम से गया था।
कविता मैम:- ओके!

मै:- मुझे आप सब से कुछ बात करनी है.....
मै कल 2 महीनो के लिए कही काम से जा रहा हूं।

सभी:- क्या?
मै:- जी!

परी:- पर कहां जा रहे हो....
वो भी इतने दिनों के लिए?

कविता मैम:- और तुम्हारी पढ़ाई!

मै:- मैम मै किसी जरूरी काम से जा रहा हूं....
और मेरा जाना जरूरी है....
और मै कॉलेज शुरू होने से पहले आ जाऊंगा।

मेरी बात सुनकर सभी उदास हो गए।

----------


## pkpasi

मै:- आप लोग उदास क्यो हो गए?
मेरे पास फोन तो है ही ना....
मै आप लोगो को फोन करता रहूंगा।


प्रीत:- पक्का ना!
मै:-हाँ बेटू पक्का....
मै रोज कॉल करूंगा....
ठीक है।


फिर हमने कुछ देर और बाते की....
फिर मेरे दिमाग में एक आइडिया आया।


मै:- क्यो ना आज हम सब लोग पिकनिक चले?
परी:- गुड आइडिया.


बाकी सब भी:- अच्छा आईडिया है....
वैसे भी काफी वक्त हो गया है आउटिग किए।


फिर सभी पिकनिक की तैयारी करने लगे....
जल्द ही सभी रेडी हो गए।


सब गाड़ियो मे बैठ के निकल पड़े एक अच्छी सी जगह पर.....
जल्दी ही हम एक ऐसी जगह पहुंच गए......
जहां चारो तरफ हरियाली थी मौसम भी सुहाना था....
हर तरफ का नजारा मनमोहक था....
पर पास मे ही एक खाई थी.....
पर वो भी अच्छी लग रही थी।


सभी यहां आकर बहुत खुश थे....
मै भी आज इस जगह पहली बार आया था.....
मै बहुत वक्त बाद कई लोगो के साथ घूमने आया था....
बस बचपन मे दो बार अपनी फैमिली के साथ घूमने गया था....
उसके बाद बस आज ही घूमने आया हूं.....
इसलिए आज मै भी बहुत खुश था।


फिर सभी चादर बिछा के बैठ गए जो हम अपने साथ लाए थे....
फिर हम वहां बैठकर हंसी मजाक कर रहे थे।
फिर प्रीत बोली....


प्रीत:- हम लोग पकड़ा पकड़ी खेले क्या?
सभी:- हाँ।


फिर सभी खेलने लगे....
सबसे पहले अनू का नंबर आया।


प्रीत ने खेल को और मजेदार बनाने के लिए एक पट्टी उसकी आंखो पर बांध दी....
फिर उसे घुमा कर छोड़ दिया...
फिर वो हम सब को पकड़ने लगी....
ऐसे ही हम लोग उसको आवाज लगाते हुए उसके साथ मस्ती करते रहे।


फिर अनू ने परी को पकड़ लिया.....
ऐसे ही कुछ देर बाद परी ने प्रीत को पकड़ लिया।


फिर काफी देर प्रीत सभी को पकडने की कोशिश करती रही....
पर कोई भी उसकी पकड मे नही आया....
फिर मै जानबूझकर उसकी पकड मे आ गया।


प्रीत:- मैने भैया को पकड़ लिया....
अब आपका नंबर....
चलो झुको।


फिर मेरा नंबर आया....
मैने सब को पकडना शुरू कर दिया।


इस सब खेल मे एक गलती हो गई....
हम लोग खेलते खेलते खाई के बिल्कुल पास आ गए ये गलती हम मे से किसी पर भी भारी पड सकती थी।


ऐसे ही हम खेलते रहे.....
खेलते खेलते मै उनको ढूंढते ढूंढते खाई के एकदम पास आ गया....
खाई मेरे से कुछ दो कदम ही आगे थी....
जैसे ही मै एक कदम आगे बढाकर दूसरा कदम उठाया!


तभी परी ने मेरा हाथ पकड के खीच लिया।


परी:-भभभभाई!
और मुझे अपने गले से लगा लिया....
मैने फौरन अपनी आंखो से पट्टी हटाई।


मै:- क्या हुआ दी?


फिर परी ने खाई की ओर इशारा किया....
परी तुम अभी खाई मे गिरने वाले थे।


इतने मे सभी हमारे पास आ गए।


कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ परी?
तुम चीखी क्यो?


परी:- वो वो! भाई खाई मे गिरने वाला था।


वो बहुत डर गई थी...
और साथ मे उसकी आंखो मे दो आंसू भी आ गए थे....
मैने उनकी आंखे साफ की।


मै:- जब तक आप लोगो जैसे प्यार करने वाले लोग मेरे साथ है मुझे कुछ भी नही होगा.....
सो प्लीज आप रोना बंद कीजिए.....
मुझे कुछ भी तो नही हुआ।


परी:- अगर थोड़ी सी भी देर हो जाती तो....
और उसने वो पट्टी मेरे सिर से उतार के फेक दी...
बंद करो इस खेल को.....
अब और नही खेलना है।


मै:- ठीक है चलो।


फिर हम सब वहां आ गए जहां हम सब बैठे थे।


परी अभी भी मेरे पास ही बैठी थी....
लंच का टाइम हो गया था...
लंच के वक्त मैने परी के मुंह मे निवाला डाला....
तो प्रीत अनू और कविता मैम ने भी अपने मुंह खोल दीया।


तीनो एक साथ:- हमे भी खिलाओ।


मैने उन तीनो को भी खिलाया।


इतने मे अंकल भी बोले...


अंकल:- कभी हमे भी खिला दिया करो।


कविता मैम और परी:- हम खिलाते है ना पहले आंखे बंद करो।


अभी:- वो क्यो भला?
परी:- अरे आंखे बंद नही करोगे तो फील  कैसे करोगे इस मोमेंट को?


अंकल:- (खुश होते हुए)परी बेटा यू आर सो स्वीट।


परी:-(कविता मैम के कान मे) स्वीट!
वो तो मै इन्हे अभी बता देती हूं.....
जैसा मै करूं वैसा ही करना आप भी।


कविता मैम:-ठीक है।
परी:- चलिए करिए आंखे बंद।


अभी:- ओके कर ली।


फिर वो दोनो आंखे बंद करके बैठ गए....
फिर परी ने रोटी का निवाला तोड़ा.....
और उसमे एक पूरी मिर्च डाल दी।


कविता मैम ने भी ऐसा ही किया।
परी और कविता मैम:- ओके अपना मुंह खोलो।


अभी और अंकल ने एक्साइटमेंट मे अपने अपने मुंह खोल दिए.....
अंकल को ये नही पता था कि उनके साथ क्या होने वाला था है।


कविता मैम और परी ने वो निवाले उनके मुंह मे डाल दिए......
जैसे ही उन्होंने मुंह बंद करके कुछ देर चबाया....
उसके बाद उनकी चीखें निकलने लगी।


अंकल:- आह्! सी..सी...पानी दो....
मुँह जल रहा है।


अभी:- परी प्लीज पानी दो....
यार ये क्या तुमने प्लीज पानी दो।


वो दोनो  सी!सी! कर रहे थे और हम लोग पास बैठे हंस रहे थे....
फिर कविता मैम और परी ने उनको पानी दे दिया।


अभी:- परी ऐसा क्यो किया?
सी..सी..अभी भी जल रहा है।


परी:-आप लोग हमसे जलते रहते हो....
इसलिए आप को सजा तो मिलनी ही थी।


फिर परी और कविता मैम ने मिलकर एक एक गुलाब-जामुन जो हम साथ लेकर आए थे...
वो उठा के अभी और अंकल के मुंह मे डाल दिया।


परी:- हाँ तो फूफा जी आप बताए कि मै स्वीट हूं या नही?    


अंकल:-हां भाई! आज पता लग गया.....
स्वीट वाकई मे सेहत के लिए हानिकारक है।


अंकल की बात पर हम सब लोग फिर से हंस पड़े।


फिर ऐसे ही मस्ती करते हुए शाम हो गई.....
और उसके बाद हम घर को निकल पडे।


घर पहुंचते हमे रात हो गई.....
हमने बाहर ही डिनर किया।


और घर आ गए....
घर आके एक बार तो सभी अपने अपने रूम मे चले गए....
पर कुछ देर बाद प्रीत परी अनू और कविता मैम मेरे रूम मे आ गए।


मै:- अरे आप लोग इतनी रात को यहां?


प्रीत:- वो क्या है ना भैया कल आप जा रहे है तो आज हम आपके साथ रूम मे सोएगे।


सब मेरे बेड पर आ गए.....
परी और प्रीत ने मुझे लिटा दिया।


फिर कविता मैम ने मेरा सिर अपनी गोद मे रख लिया....
परी और प्रीत मेरे दोनो साइड लेट गई.....
और अनू ने मेरी जांघो पर अपना सिर रख लिया।


इतने लोगो का मेरे पास होना मुझे बहुत सुकून दे रहा था.....
मैम मेरे सिर पर हाथ फेर रही थी।


फिर कुछ देर बाते करने के बाद हम सो गए।

----------


## pkpasi

सुबह जब मै उठा तो कोई भी रूम मे नही था।

मै रेडी होकर बाहर आया।

सभी डाइनिंग टेबल पर मौजूद थे.....
मैने देखा सभी के चेहरे मुरझाए हुए थे....
मै भी खाना खाने लगा....
खाना खाने के बाद रूम मे गया।

सभी सीटिंग मे बैठे थे।

मैने मैम और अंकल के पैर छुए....
अभी और परी को गले से लगाया....
इसके बाद अनू से भी मिला.....
मै जैसे ही प्रीत के पास पहुंचा वो मुझसे लिपट गई।

प्रीत:- मत जाओ ना...भैया!
आपके बिना मुझे कुछ भी अच्छा नही लगता.....
प्लीज भैया मै इतने दिन कैसे रहूंगी?
ना जाओ ना भैया प्लीज.....
उसकी आंखो मे आंसू थे।

मैने उसके आंसू पोछे।

मै:- बेटू! मेरा जाना बहुत जरूरी है....
मै वादा करता हूं तुझसे....
फोन पर बात करूंगा....
ये देख मैने फोन लिया है....
फिर मैने उसे मुश्किल से चुप करवाया और अपना फोन नंबर उसे दे दिया।

घर से निकलते वक्त मेरी भी आंखो मे आंसू थे....
पर मैने उन्हे साफ किया और निकल पड़ा मंजिल की ओर।

मै जल्द ही रुद्रा के घर मे था।

फिर कुछ देर रूद्रा ने जरूरी बाते बताई....
फिर मै और पीटर निकल पड़े आगे की मंजिल की ओर.....
वहां पीटर मुझे हिमालय ले गया....
यहां पहुंचने मे हमे 2 दिन लग गए....
वहां पहुंचकर हमने 1 दिन आराम किया.....
अगले दिन मेरी ट्रेनिंग शुरू हो गई....
मेरा पहला टास्क मुझे पीटर ने बताया।

पीटर:- दीप ये लो कुल्हाड़ी!
मै:- मुझे इस कुल्हाड़ी के साथ क्या करना है?

पीटर:- सामने वो पेड़ दिख रहा है ना....
उसने एक तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा....
45 मिनट मे मुझे वो पेड जमीन पर चाहिए...
जल्दी करने की कोशिश करना अगर एक मिनट लेट हुआ तो पनिशमेंट मिलेगी अंडरस्टैंड!

मै:- यस सर!

मै वहां से पेड़ की ओर चल पडा...
जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो मेरा सिर चकराने लगा....
क्योकि दूर से तो वो पेड ठीक-ठाक दिखा था.....
पर जब मै पास आया तो पेड़ बहुत मोटा था....
उसे काटने के लिए 45 मिनट कम थे।

अब तो मेरी लग गई....
फिर मैने अपनी सारी हिम्मत और ताकत इकट्ठा की....
और कुल्हाड़ी चलाना शुरु कर दिया और पेड़ काटने लगा।

मै अपनी पूरी ताकत लगा रहा था....
30 मिनट बाद मै पसीने से तरबतर हो गया था.....
और अब तो थक भी गया था....
मुझ मे अब और ताकत नही बची थी....
पेड अभी आधा पड़ा था मेरी हिम्मत टूटने लगी।

कि तभी मेरे कानो मे रवि की आवाज पड़ी।

रवि:- दीप मै इधर-उधर देखने लगा।

रवि:- इधर-उधर मत ढूंढ.....
तुझे बस मेरी आवाज ही सुनाई देगी....
क्योकि मै तो तेरे अंदर ही बसता हूं....
और अब अपनी हिम्मत मत टूटने दे....
तुझे अपनी हिम्मत बढ़ानी होगी.....
इसे हमेशा बांध के रखना आगे के कठिन वक्त मे तुझे इसकी बहुत जरूरत पड़ेगी.....
कभी भी अपने आप को कमजोर मत होने देना.....
अब जल्दी से पेड काटने पर ध्यान दो जल्दी से पेड़ काटो।

रवि की बातो को सुनकर मैने फिर से अपनी हिम्मत और ताकत इकट्ठा की और पेड़ काटने लगा।

ठीक 15 मिनट बाद पीटर मेरे पास आया...
मै अभी भी पेड़ काट रहा था।

पीटर:- रुक जाओ दीप!
मै रुक गया...
पेड अभी भी काटना बचा था बस थोड़ा सा रह गया था।

पीटर:- इंप्रेसिव!
यू आर पास।

दीप:- (हाफ्ते हुए) पर आपने तो कहा था कि पूरा काटना है!

पीटर:- हां कहा तो था....
वो मैने इसलिए कहा था कि मै ये देखना चाहता था कि तुमने वाकई ही इतनी हिम्मत है कि नही....
जितनी रुद्रा बता रहा था....
और तुम दोनो चीजो मे पास हो गए.....
तो कुछ देर मे तुम्हारी असली ट्रेनिंग शुरू करते है....
वैसे तुम तो बहुत हिम्मत वाले है....
चलो आओ चलते है।

मै:- हाँ चलिए सर।

अपना काम पूरा करके पीटर वहां से चला गया....
और मै फिर से पेड़ काटने लगा।

कुछ ही मिनटो मे पेड जमीन पर पडा था।

फिर मै वापस रूम घर आ गया....
रूम मे आकर मै फ्रेश हुआ और अपना फोन उठाकर प्रीत के पास लगा दिया.....
एक-दो रिंग के बाद किसी ने फोन उठा लिया....
उधर से हेलो की आवाज आई और आवाज प्रीत की ही थी।

मै:- हेलो!
प्रीत मेरी आवाज सुनकर खुश हो गई।

प्रीत:- मै आपसे बहुत नाराज हूँ।
मै:- और वो क्यो भला?

प्रीत:- आपने कहा था कि आप रोज फोन करोगे....
और आज 2 दिन बाद कॉल कर रहे हो।

मै:- आई एम वेरी सॉरी...
वो क्या है ना यहां सिग्नल नही था.....
और बताओ घर मे सब कैसे है?

प्रीत:- सभी अच्छे है....

फिर ऐसे ही कुछ देर बाते होती रही।
मैम से भी बात हुई।

उसके बाद मैने परी के फोन पर कॉल किया जल्दी ही उसने फोन उठा लिया।

मैने परी के फोन पर इसलिए फोन किया....
क्योकि वो मेरे आने के बाद वापस अपने घर आ गई थी।

मै:- हेलो जी!
कैसी हो?

परी:- ठीक नहीं हूं.....
तुम्हारे बिना मन नही लगता।

मै:- तुम सब के बिना मेरा भी मन नही लग रहा.....
क्या करूं मजबूरी है....
और बताओ बाकी सब कैसे है?

परी:- सभी अच्छे है....
सभी तुमको मिस कर रहे है....
जल्दी आ जाओ प्लीज।

मै:- मै कोशिश करूंगा दी।

फिर उनसे भी कुछ देर बाते हुई....
अनू और अभी से भी मैने बात की।

फिर मैने थोड़ा आराम किया।

----------


## pkpasi

कुछ देर बाद पीटर ने मुझे बुलाया।

मैने उनका दरवाजा खटखटाया...
(अंदर से आवाज आई)
पीटर:- कम इन।

मै:- जी सर आप ने बुलाया।
पीटर:- हां तुम ऐसा करो अपना सामान पैक करो जल्दी....
10 मिनट मे मुझे रिपोर्ट करो।

मै:- जी सर....
और मै उनके रूम से निकलकर अपने रूम मे आ गया....
मुझे कन्फ्यूजन हो रही थी कि आखिर अचानक से बैग पैक करने को क्यो कहा.....
फिर मैने अपना सामान पैक करने के बाद.....
ठीक 10 मिनट बाद उनके रूम मे एंट्री की....
विद बैग पैक।

पीटर ने बोलना शुरू किया।

पीटर:- सुनो दीप हमे ये रूम छोड़ना है....
कुछ ही दूरी पर एक जंगल है....
और वहां पर एक छोटा सा घर है....
हमे वहां जाना है तो जल्दी चलो।

फिर हम होटल से निकल के जंगल की ओर चलने लगे।

एक घंटा चलने के बाद हम लोग जंगल में पहुंच गए.....
वहां एक घर बना हुआ था....
उसके पास से एक छोटा सा तालाब था...
हम लोग उस घर मे चले गए.....
वहां दो रूम थे एक किचन एक छोटा सा हॉल एक टॉयलेट और एक बाथरूम बना हुआ था।

हमने अपने अपने रूम मे सामान सेट कर लिया...
और फ्रेश हो गए।

फिर मै और पीटर एक दूसरे के सामने बैठे थे....
फिर पीटर ने बोलना शुरू किया।

पीटर:- दीप मै तुम्हे जो ट्रेनिंग दूंगा वो थोड़ी मुश्किल जरूर है....
पर तुम्हारे काम के लिए जरूरी है....
मै तुम्हे फिजिकल के साथ टेक्निकल ट्रेनिंग भी दूंगा....
जैसा कि रुद्रा ने मुझे बताया है कि तुम्हारे गट्स अच्छे है....
तो इस हिसाब से मार्शल आर्ट और कुछ और तरह की लड़ाई के पैतरे तुम्हे सिखाने मे मुझे एक महीना लगेगा।

इस 1 महीने मे मै तुम्हे निशाना लगाना भी सिखा दूगा....
उसके बाद अगला एक महीना तुम्हे कंप्यूटर नॉलेज का लगेगा....
उसमे तुम्हे ट्रेसिंग और हैकिंग जैसे कुछ और प्रोग्राम सिखाए जाएंगे.....
एक महीने मे इसलिए कहा.....
क्योकि रुद्रा ने मुझे ये भी बताया है....
कि तुम बहुत ही होशियार हो....
और अगर 1 महीने से ज्यादा वक्त लगा.....
तो वो भी हम लगा लेगे....
अंडरस्टैंड।

मै:- जी सर।

फिर हम दोनो बाहर आ गए।

और बाहर आने के बाद पीटर ने मुझे कुछ ट्रिक्स सिखाए फाइटिंग के....
उसके बाद उसने सामने चार बोतले रखी.....
और मुझे उस पर निशाना लगाने को कहा.....
उसके बाद मैने निशाना लगाया.....
मैने पहले तीन निशाने लगाए.....
पर तीनो गलत।

पीटर:- फोक्स करो दीप....
फोकस।

फिर मै ध्यान लगाने लगा....
मै पिस्तौल को अपनी आंखो के बिल्कुल पास ला कर शूट किया....
अबकी बार निशाना लग गया।

फिर पीटर बोला....
पीटर:- दीप अगर इतना वक्त तुम फायर करने मे लगाओगे....
तो सामने वाला तुम्हे मार कर चला जाएगा.....
और तुम बंदूक पकड़ के रह जाओगे....
खैर कोई बात नही अभी तुम सीख रहे हो तो चलेगा.....
पर बाद मे रफ्तार चाहिए समझे।

फिर मैने निशाने लगाना जारी रखा....
और चारो बोतल फोड दी।

उसके बाद पीटर ने मुझे एक पत्थर पर मुक्के और लात मारने को कहा।

पीटर:- इससे तुम्हारे हाथो और टांगो में वार करते समय थोड़ी ज्यादा कठोरता आएगी....
जिससे तुम सामने वाले पर सही वार कर सकोगे..... 
तो शुरू हो जाओ।

फिर एक घंटा मैंने पत्थर पर हाथ और लात की बरसात की......
पर मेरे हाथो और लातो कि लग गई थी।

फिर पीटर ने मुझे आराम करने के लिए कहा...
वैसे भी रात होने वाली थी।

खाना भी पीटर ने खुद बनाया....
रात को सोने से पहले पीटर ने फिर से मीटिंग रखी।

पीटर:- सुबह 4:00 बजे उठ जाना....
और हर रोज तुम्हे इसी टाइम उठना है....
समझे।

उस वक्त तुम्हारी ट्रेनिंग शुरू हुआ करेगी.....
चलो अब सो जाओ।

मै अपने रूम मे चला गया......
और बैड पर गिरते ही नींद आ गई।

----------


## pkpasi

अगली सुबह मै 4:00 उठ गया।

जल्दी से फ्रेश हुआ.....
और रूम से बाहर आ गया।

पीटर हाल मे पहले से ही मौजूद था।

पीटर:- चलो दीप अपना जोगिंग वाला ड्रेस पहन लो।

मैने वैसा ही किया।
फिर हम दोनो रनिंग करने बाहर आ गए.....
फिर पीटर ने जमके मेरी रनिंग करवाई वो भी पूरे 2 घंटे.....
फिर वापस घर आकर दोनो ने जूस पिया।

कुछ देर बाद फिर से हम बाहर आ गए.....
और कल वाली सारी एक्सरसाइज करने लगे.....
शाम को हम घर मे वापस आ गए।

हमारे अंदर आते ही किसी ने दरवाजा खटखटाया!
बाहर कुछ लोग कोई सामान लेकर आए थे....
पीटर ने उन्हे अंदर बुलाया और सारा सामान अंदर सेट करवा दिया।

ये सारा जिम का सामान था.....
फिर पीटर ने 2 घंटे उस सारे सामान पर कसरत करवाई.....
फिर मैने और पीटर ने मिलकर खाना बनाया.....
उसके बाद खाना खाकर मै जाकर सीधा बिस्तर पर गिर पड़ा....
और सो गया।

फिर 28 दिन तक मेरा यही रूटीन था।

इस 28 दिन तक मैने किसी को कॉल नही किया.....
वक्त ही नही मिलता था ऊपर से सिग्नल भी नही था.....
29 वे दिन पीटर बोला।

पीटर:- दीप तुम्हारी यह ट्रेनिंग तो पूरी हो गई है....
तुम काफी जल्दी सिख गए हो सब कुछ.....
कल तुम्हारा टेस्ट होना है.....
इससे मुझे यकीन हो जाएगा कि तुम सीख चुके हो.....
और हां मै तुम्हारी सहनशक्ति भी चेक करूंगा....
तो तैयार हो जाओ....
उसके बाद अपनी पैकिंग करो.....
हमे आज ही मुंबई निकलना है.....
वही पर तुम्हारा टेस्ट होगा।

मैने अपनी पैकिंग कर ली और उसके बाद हम दोनो चल पड़े एयरपोर्ट।

इस 1 महीने मे पीटर ने मेरी जमकर क्लास ली थी....
उसने मुझे एक पंचिग बैग ही बना लिया था....
शुरू मे एक घंटा वो मुझ पर लात घुस्सो की बरसात करता था.....
जब मैने उसे सहना शुरू कर दिया.....
तब टाइम 1 घंटे से बढ़कर 2 घंटे हो गया......
शुरू मे तो बहुत तकलीफ होती थी....
पर जैसे वक्त बीतता गया वैसे वैसे मेरी सहनशक्ति बढ़ती गई.....
अब हालत ये थी कि मुझे किसी की मार से कोई फर्क नही पड़ने वाला था.....
पीटर ने मुझे हर तरह से स्ट्रांग बनाने की कोशिश की थी।

इस 1 महीने मे मेरी सेहत पर डबल हो गई थी।
डोले फुल गए थे.....
सीना भी भूल गया था....
दो-तीन एब्स भी निकल आए थे।

2 महीने और अच्छी तरह से जिम लगाने से बाकि के भी एब्स भी निकल आएंगे....
पत्थर पर पंच मारने की वजह से मै अब दीवार पर भी पंच मार लेता था.....
इस चीज को चेक करने के लिए पीटर ने वहां एक स्पेशल दीवार भी बनवाई थी.....
जिसे उसने मुझसे पंच और किक से तोडवाया था।

तकरीबन सुबह 5:00 बजे हम लोग मुंबई पहुंच गए।

#मुंबई महानगरी#

मै पहली बार मुंबई आया था....
यहां सुबह सुबह ही लोगो की भीड़ बहुत ज्यादा थी....
हमारे शहर मे तो अब तक सभी सो रहे होते है....
हम लोग कुछ ही देर बाद एक होटल मे रुके।

होटल पर पहुंच कर पीटर ने कहा....
पीटर:- अभी तुम जाकर आराम करो....
तुम्हारा टेस्ट रात को है....
उससे पहले तुम्हे आराम की जरूरत है।

फिर हम दोनो अपने अपने रूम मे चले गए...
उसके बाद मै रूम मे जाकर सो गया।

लंच के वक्त उठकर लंच किया....
और उसके बाद कुछ देर अपनी प्रैक्टिस की....
फिर शाम को पीटर मेरे रूम मे आया।

पीटर:- देखो दीप आज के इस टेस्ट से पता चलेगा....
कि तुम कितना कुछ कर सकते हो.....
आज अपने आप को कमजोर मत पड़ने देना....
आज तुम्हे अपने आप को साबित करना है.....
तो हिम्मत से काम लेना।

मैने कहा ठीक है।

उसके बाद पीटर चला गया।

----------


## pkpasi

रात को पीटर मेरे रूम मे आ गया....
मै भी रेडी था।

पीटर:- दीप तुम रेडी हो ना?
मै:- जी सर।

पीटर:- ठीक है तुम साथ मे अपना 1 लोअर भी उठा लेना...
तुम्हे उसकी जरूरत पड़ेगी....
फिर हम दोनो निकल पड़े मेरी अनजान मंजिल की तरफ।

हम कहां जा रहे है....
ये सिर्फ पीटर को पता था.....
मै तो बस उसे फॉलो कर रहा था....
फिर कुछ देर बाद गाड़ी एक जगह रुकी.....
मै और पीटर अंदर चले गए।

अंदर गए तो मै देख कर दंग रह गया!
अंदर बहुत ज्यादा भीड़ थी....
लोगो की चीखे निकल रही थी.....
थोड़ा आगे जाने पर एक रिंग बना हुआ था।

उसमे दो लोग फाइट कर रहे थे.....
और लोग उस रिंग के चारो तरफ खड़े हो कर उनका नाम लेकर चिल्ला रहे थे।

फिर पीटर ने जाकर किसी से बात की.....
और फिर मेरे पास एक कॉन्ट्रैक्ट पेपर ले आया.....
मै:- ये क्या है सर?

पीटर:- आज तुम्हारी यहां फाइट होगी....
अगर इस फाइट के दौरान तुम्हे कुछ हो जाता है....
तो उसके जिम्मेदार तुम होगे....
इसलिए कॉन्ट्रैक्ट.....
चलो साइन कर दो इस पर।

मैने साइन कर दिए।

पीटर:- जाओ चेंज कर आओ 10 मिनट मे फाइट शुरू होगी।

मै:- ठीक है...
फिर मै चेंज करके आ गया।

10 मिनट बाद मेरा नाम अनाउंस हुआ.....
मै रिंग मे पहुंच गया।

उसके बाद एक फाइटर आया....
जिसका नाम रॉक था।

लोगो ने उसके आते ही उसका नाम लेकर चिल्लाना शुरू कर दिया....
देखने मे वो अच्छी खासी बॉडी वाला था.....
इसके साथ मुझे फाइट करनी थी।

फिर शुरू हुई फाइट हम दोनो एक दूसरे के सामने थे।

फिर उसने मुझे पर अटैक कर दिया....
वो लगातार मुझ पर किक और पंच की बरसात कर रहा था.....
और मै ब्लॉक किए जा रहा था।
इस बीच उसने मुझे पेट मे एक पंच किया....
और उसके बाद एक पंच मेरे मुंह पर पड़ा....
मै थोड़ा पीछे हो गया.....
पीछे होकर मै बोला।

मै:- नाउ इज़ माय ट्रन.....
कीप क्लैम।

फिर मैने भी अपनी पूरी रफ्तार से किक और पंच की बरसात कर दी....
उसका डिफेंस इतना अच्छा नही था.....
वो सिर्फ 5 मिनट मे नीचे पड़ा कराह रहा था।

जगह जगह से खून निकल रहा था उसका.....
अभी लोग शांत हो गए थे.....
शायद उन्हे इसकी उम्मीद नही थी......
उसे उठाकर बाहर ले जाया गया......
उसको ले जाने के बाद पीटर आया।

पीटर:- शाबाश! दीप....
बहुत अच्छे पर अभी टेस्ट कंप्लीट नही हुआ.....
ठीक से करना ओके.....
फिर वो चला गया।

उसके जाने के बाद तकरीबन 15 लोग अंदर आए......
मै तो आदमी गिनने लगा।

एक साथ इतने फिर भी मेरे चेहरे पर मुस्कान आ गई।

मै:- हेलो बॉयज मै तुम सबको 3 मिनट दूंगा....
मुझे मार सको तो मार लेना....
अगर मै बचा तो तुम सब लोग हॉस्पिटल की सैर पर होगे।

मेरे इस चैलेंज ने उन्हे गुस्सा दिला दिया....
उन्होंने मुझ पर हमला कर दिया....
उन्होंने चारो तरफ से मुझ पर हमला कर दिया था.....
चारो तरफ से लात घुसो की बरसात हो रही थी।

मै तीन मिनट तक उन पर हाथ नही उठाने वाला था.....
फिर उनमे से दो ने उठाकर मुझे रिंग पर फेक दिया.....
मै वही गिर पड़ा.....
इस बार मेरी हालत पतली हो गई थी.....
मै फिर भी खड़ा रहा.....
उसमे से एक ने मुझे ट्विस्टिंग किक दी......
मै फिर से जाली से टकरा गया.....
टकराकर मुड़ते वक्त एक ने मेरे सीने पर किक मारी।

मै फिर से जाली से टकराकर नीचे गिर गया.....
इतने मे एक ने मुझे पेट मे लात मारी....
पर अब उनको दिया टाइम भी खत्म हो गया था।

रवि:- डार्लिंग 3 मिनट पूरे हो गए!
अब सब को सुला दे.....
वो चुप हो गया।

मै अपने घुटने के बल खड़ा हो गया.....
इतने मे एक ने मेरे चेहरे पर किक मारनी चाही!
मैने फुर्ती से उसकी टाँग पकड़ ली।

मै:- माय टाइम स्टार्ट नाउ।

इतना बोल मै उसकी टांग पकड़ते हुए फुर्ती से खड़ा हुआ.....
और उसके सीने पर एक पंच दिया.....
जिससे वो उड़ता हुआ जाली से जा टकराया.....
और फिर नही उठा।

फिर दो और आगे आए....
मैने जम्प लिया और उसके मुंह पर किक मारी....
वो भी वही ढेर हो गए।

फिर उन दोनो मे से दो फिर से एक साथ आए.....
मैने उन्हे किक किया और दोनो के गले मे अपनी कोहनी डाल दी.....
वो दोनो भी वही ढेर हो गए।

फिर उनमे से पांच और आए.....
मैने भागते हुए एक के मुंह पर की किक मारी.....
दूसरे के सीने पर मुक्का मार दिया.....
तीसरे के पेट पर किक मारी....
फिर उसकी ठोड़ी के नीचे पंच लगा दिया....
चौथे की नाक पर पंच लगाकर....
उसके सेंटर पॉइंट पर किक मारी....
पांचवे के पेट में पंच मारा और उसके मुंह पर किक मारी.....
फिर मै लास्ट के 5 लोगों की तरह बड़ा।

जल्द ही वो भी जमीन पर पड़े थे....
सारी रिंग खून से लाल हो गई थी......
अब तो हाल ये था कि सारे लोग मेरे नाम की माला जप रहे थे......
मै फेमस हो गया था....
फिर मै रिंग से बाहर आ गया।

पीटर सर ने मुझे गले से लगाया।

पीटर:- वाह मेरे शेर!
तूने तो कमाल कर दिया.....
सब की खटिया खड़ी कर दी।

फिर पीटर ने मेरे जख्म साफ किए....
और हम वापस होटल आ गए......
क्योकि अगले दिन हमे अमेरिका जाना था।

जहां मुझे टेक्निकल ट्रेनिंग मिलेगी....
मै आते ही बेड पर गिर पड़ा और सो गया।

अगले दिन जल्दी उठा और पैकिंग कर ली....
फिर हम चल पड़े एयरपोर्ट.....
फिर वहां से प्लेन मे बैठ के निकल लिए अमेरिका की ओर!

शाम तक हम लोग अमेरिका मे थे....

----------


## pkpasi

अमेरिका पहुंचकर हमने होटल मे रूम लिया।

रात हो गई थी.....
तो हम सो गए।

#########अगले दिन#########

आज भी सुबह हम रूटीन की तरह जल्दी उठ गए।

फिर नहा धोकर रेडी हुए....
पीटर ने मुझे अपना बैग पैक करने को कहा।

एक तो यार इस पीटर का कुछ भी नही समझ आता.....
पता नही और कितने बार और बैग खुलवाएगा और कितनी बार पैक करवाएगा.....
बुडबक कही का।

हम दोनो ने रूम खाली किया.....
और होटल से बाहर आ गए।

फिर पीटर ने एक टैक्सी ली.....
और किसी जगह का एड्रेस बताया.....
कुछ 15 मिनट बाद हम लोग एक घर के सामने खड़े थे।

पीटर ने आगे बढ़कर उस पर की डोर बेल बजाई।

कुछ देर बाद गेट खुला....
गेट खुलते ही एक लड़की पीटर को देखकर पहले तो हैरान हुई......
और उसके बाद चीखती हुई पीटर के गले लग गई।

लड़की:- भाभी जल्दी आओ भैया आ गए.....
वो लड़की ऐसे ही पीटर के गले लग कर अपनी खुशी मनाती रही।

फिर उसके बाद एक और लड़की बाहर आई.....
वो भी पीटर को देखकर गले लग गई.....
फिर वो दोनो पीटर को लेकर अंदर जाने लगी....
तो पीटर ने मुझे आवाज लगाई।

पीटर:- आओ दीप अंदर आओ.....
पीटर की बात पर उन दोनो का ध्यान मेरी तरफ आया।

फिर मै उन लोगो के साथ अंदर आ गया.....
अंदर जाकर हम लोग सोफे पर बैठ गए।

पीटर की बहन हम लोगो के लिए पानी ले आई....
फिर वो भी हमारे पास बैठ गई।

लडकी:- भैया आप कब वापस आए?
और बताया भी नही!

पीटर:- गुड़िया हम कल रात आ गए थे।
लड़की:- तो कल रात को ही क्यो नही आए घर?
पीटर:- वो कल रात बहुत ज्यादा हो गई थी.....
इसलिए मैने सोचा तुम लोगो को डिस्टर्ब होगा....
तो हम लोग रात को बाहर ही रुक गए थे।

लड़की:- और ये भाई साहब कौन है आपके साथ ?
पीटर:- ओह...
हां सॉरी मै तुम लोगो को इसके बारे मे बताना भूल गया....
मेरी ओर इशारा करते हुए ये है दीप!
मैने तुम लोगो को बताया था....
मै जिस को ट्रेन करने इंडिया गया था।

लड़की:- हां याद आया।
पीटर:- और दीप पहली लड़की की ओर इशारा करते हुए...
जो भैया बोल कर पीटर के गले से लग गई थी....
ये है मेरी बहन पंखुड़ी.....
दूसरी की ओर इशारा करके और ये है कीर्ति मेरी वाइफ......

दीप:- नमस्ते पंखुड़ी बहन....
नमस्ते कीर्ति भाभी।

दोनो:- नमस्ते।
कीर्ति:- आप दोनो बैठो.....
मै चाय नाश्ते का इंतजाम करती हूं।

कीर्ति वहां से चली गई।

पंखुड़ी भी जाने वाली थी......
पर पीटर ने उसे रोक लिया।

पीटर:- बैठो पंखू(पंखुड़ी का निकनेम)जो पीटर ने दिया था....
मुझे तुमसे जरुरी बात करनी है।

पंखुड़ी:- जी भैया?
पीटर:- पंखू फिजिकल ट्रेनिंग तो मैने दीप को दे दी है.....
अब बारी है टेक्निकल ट्रेनिंग कि......
वो तुम्हे देनी है......
तुम्हे इसे माहिर बनाना होगा.....
और तुम्हारी भाभी से इससे राइटिंग कॉपी करने की स्टाइल सिखाओ।

पंखुड़ी:- ठीक है भैया।
फिर पंखुड़ी वहां से चली गई।

मै पीटर से बोला....
मै:- पीटर भाई ये हेड राइटिंग कॉपी का क्या चक्कर है? पीटर:- दीप ये भी एक कला है.....
कभी ना कभी ये तुम्हारे काम आएगी!
ठीक है।

मै:- जी भाई।

फिर कीर्ति की आवाज आई....
खाना लग गया था हमे बुलाया था।

हम जाकर टेबल पर बैठ गए और नाश्ता किया.....
नाश्ते के बाद कुछ देर बाते की।

कीर्ति और पंखुड़ी ने मुझे कुछ ही समय मे अपना मान लिया।

कीर्ति:- तो दीप कल से तुम्हारी ट्रेनिंग शुरू होगी....
आज तुम आराम कर लो।

मै:- ठीक है भाभी।

मै रूम मे जाकर सो गया।

शाम को ही मेरी नींद खुली.....
शाम को मैने फोन उठाया और कविता मैम को लगा दिया......
दो-तीन रिंग के बाद ही फोन पिक हो गया।

मै:- हेलो कविता मैम।
कविता मैम:- हेलो के बच्चे कहां हो 1 महीने से.....
ना कोई फोन कर रहे हो और ना ही तुम्हारा फोन लग रहा है?
कहां हो इतने दिन से......
पता है हमारी क्या हालत हो गई थी।

मै:- सॉरी मैम पिछले 1 महीने मै हिमालय मे था.... 
वहां सिग्नल नही मिलता था. . .
और अब मै कही और हूँ..... 
यहाँ के एक टेलीफोन से आपको फोन कर रहा हूं।

कविता मैम:- चलो कोई बात नही.....
और ठीक हो तुम?
मै:- जी मै ठीक हूं.....
आप बताओ घर पर सब कैसे है.....
और प्रीत का क्या हाल है.....
परी कैसी है।

कविता मैम:- हम सब ठीक है.....
पर प्रीत और परी तुमसे बहुत नाराज है।

मै:- सॉरी मैम.... 
कारण मै आपको बता चुका हूं.....
कोई बात नही मै इन्हे वापस आकर मना लूंगा......
ठीक है चलिए रखता हूँ।

फिर मैने फोन रख दिया उसके बाद मै रेडी होकर रूम से बाहर आया।
सभी हॉल मे बैठे थे।

पंखुड़ी और कीर्ति का परिचय

(पंखुड़ी
पीटर की छोटी बहन

स्वभाव से थोड़ी नटखट और मस्ती करने वाली ये वर्ल्ड की बेस्ट हैकर मे से एक है......
पर किसी को इसके बारे मे नही पता सिवाय पीटर और कीर्ति के.......
इसने कई केस मे पीटर की मदद की है......
जितनी नटखट है उतनी ही शार्प माइंड की है......
पर दिल की बहुत साफ है।

कीर्ति
पीटर की वाइफ

हेड राइटिंग कॉपी करने मे चैंपियन......
काफी खूबसूरत भी है.....
पीटर और ये एक दूसरे को बहुत प्यार करते है)

मै पीटर से.....

मै:- जरा बाहर घूम आऊ?
पीटर:- ओके चाहो तो पंखुड़ी को साथ ले जा सकते हो।

मै:- नो नो इट्स ओके.....
मै तो बस पास मे ही एक पार्क है वहां जा रहा हूं....
तो टेंशन लेने की कोई बात नही है।

मै घर से बाहर आ गया।
लगभग 5 मिनट की दूरी पर पार्क था।

मै जल्दी ही वहां पहुंच गया.....
मै वहां पर एक पेड़ के नीचे एक बेंच लगा हुआ था.....
वहां पर बैठ गया और ढलती हुई शाम का आनंद लेने लगा।

तकरीबन 30 मिनट बाद मेरी नजर एक भाई बहन पर पड़ी......
वो दोनो किसी चीज को लेकर झगड़ रहे थे.....
मै उनके पास गया।

मै:- क्या हुआ बच्चो?
क्यो झगड़ रहे हो?
लड़की:- ये मेरी चॉकलेट छीन रहा है।
मै:- क्यो भाई?
लड़का:- ये हम दोनो की है.....
मॉम ने हम दोनो को एक चॉकलेट खरीदकर दी थी.....
अब ये मेरा हिस्सा नही दे रही है।

मै:- चॉकलेट मुझे दो।
फिर मैने उसके दो हिस्से करके उन दोनो को दे दिए।

फिर मै बोला.....
मै तुम दोनो से एक ही बात कहूंगा.......
कि तुम दोनो भाई बहन हो कभी झगड़ा मत करना......
भाई बहन का रिश्ता अटूट होता है.....
जितना मिलजुलकर रहोगे उतना अच्छा है......
वरना किसी दिन झगडे बहुत बढ जाएंगे.....
फिर बाद मे पछताना भी पड़ सकता है......
कोई भी बात हो बैठ कर हल कर सकते है.....
जिससे तुम्हारे मॉम और डैड को भी खुशी मिलेगी....
ओके जाओ!
अब तुम दोनो खेलो पर मेरी बात को ध्यान मे रखना।

फिर वो दोनो वहाँ से चले गए।

मै वापस अपने बेंच पर बैठ गया और सोचने लगा।

मै मन मे.....
काश कभी हमे भी समझाने वाला कोई आ जाता....
तो मै और दीदी अलग ही ना होते.....
काश दीदी ने एक बार मेरी बात सुनी होती....
काश काश वो पल कभी आया ही ना होता......
मै ये सब सोच रहा था.....
मेरी आँखो मे आँसू थे।

तभी मेरे पास से आवाज आई।

आवाज:- लगता है कोई बहुत बड़ा गम सीने मे दबाए बैठे हो।

मैने उस तरफ देखा तो कीर्ति भाभी थी.....
मैने झट से आँसू साफ किए।

कीर्ति:- नही नही रोको मत....
इन्हे बहने दो.....
एक बात कहना चाहूँगी गम को जितना दबाकर रखोगे उतना दर्द देगा.....
जितना उसे बाटोगे उतना कम होगा......
वैसे तुम मुझे बता सकते हो।

मै:- नही नही भाभी....
ऐसी कोई बात नही है......
वो तो बस कुछ याद आ गया था।

कीर्ति:- देवर जी!
मैने भी दुनिया देखी है......
तुम झूठ मत बोलो अगर नही बताना चाहते तो मत बताओ.......
पर झूठ मत बोलो।

मै:- नही भाभी.....
ऐसी कोई बात नही है।

कीर्ति:- मैने कहा ना......
झूट मत बोलो ......
क्या तुमने अभी हमे अपना समझा ही नही।

मै:- नही नही.....
भाभी ऐसी कोई बात नही है.....
कुछ बाते ऐसी है कि मै वक्त आने पर बता दूगा।

कीर्ति:- ओके चलो घर चले।

फिर मै और कीर्ति घर आ गए.....
घर आकर डिनर किया फिर सो गए।

अगले दिन से मेरा रूटीन शुरू हो गया......
पंखुड़ी और कीर्ति ने मुझे 1 महीने मे सभी चीजो मे एक्सपर्ट बना दिया.....
इस 1 महीने मे हमने थोड़ी बहुत मस्ती की.....
पंखुड़ी हमेशा मस्ती करती.....
पीटर जो मुझे सीरियस बंदा लगता था .......
वो भी फुल मस्ती मे था।

इस 1 महीने मे मै मैम को भी कॉल करता था.....
परी से भी बात हुई पर वो नाराज थी.....
प्रीत ने मुझसे बात भी नही की.....
अब मुझे उन्हे मनाना था।

आज मेरा अमेरिका मे आखिरी दिन था।
मैं पंखुड़ी से बोला.....
मै:- पंखुड़ी मुझे कुछ शॉपिंग करनी है.....
क्या मेरी मदद करोगी।

उसके बाद हम मॉल गए वहाँ से हमने शॉपिंग की और वापस आ गए।

प्रीत और परी के लिए स्पेशल ड्रेस और उनकी जरूरत का सामान लिया।
सब कुछ पंखुड़ी ने सिलेक्ट किया शाम को हम सभी साथ बैठे थे।

कीर्ति:- दीप तुम कल सुबह तुम चले जाओगे.....
ये बताओ हमारी खातिरदारी मे कोई कमी तो नही रही।

मै:- नही भाभी.....
बल्कि आपने तो मुझे जरूरत से ज्यादा दिया है.....
टीचर जैसा भाई मेरा......
पंखुड़ी जैसे बहन मिली......
आपके जैसे एक प्यारी सी भाभी मिली......
मुझे किसी चीज मे कमी नही लगी।

पंखुड़ी:- भाई वहां जाकर हमे भूल मत जाना.....
और हां तुम्हे जब भी कभी मेरी जरूरत पड़े तो मुझे बुला लेना......
मै आ जाऊँगी।

मै:- ठीक है।

कुछ देर हमारी ऐसे ही बाते होती रही।

फिर हमने डिनर किया और सोने चले गए सोने से पहले मैने अपने बैग पैक कर लिए।

----------


## pkpasi

###########अगले दिन############

आज अमेरिका मे मेरा आखिरी दिन था।
मै आज इंडिया जा रहा था.....
जाने से पहले मै सब से मिल लिया.....
और निकल पडा इंडिया की ओर......
कुछ घंटो के बाद मै इंडिया मे था।

एयरपोर्ट से टैक्सी लेकर मै घर पहुंच गया.....
अपने घर यानी कि एक रूम वाले घर मे......
आज 2 महीने बाद मै अपने घर मे था।

कुछ देर मै अपनी यादो को ताजा करता रहा.....
और फिर निकल पड़ा मैम के घर की ओर......
अपने साथ गिफ्ट वाला बैग भी ले गया था।

15 मिनट बाद मैने मैम के घर की बेल बजाई......
गेट हरिया काका ने खोला.....
मैने उन्हे नमस्ते किया और अंदर आ गया।

कविता मैम और प्रीत हॉल मे सोफे पर ही बैठे थे.....
और साथ मे परी भी थी.....
और परी के बगल मे अनु भी बैठी थी।
मै जब उनके पास पहुंचा....
तब मैम ने मुझे गले लगाया.....
फिर मैने उनके पैर छू लिए।

परी अनु और प्रीत मुँह फेर कर खड़ी हो गई.....
और तीनो प्रीत के रूम में चली गई।

मैने उन्हे आवाज लगाई.....
पर तीनो नही रुकी.....
अब इस बात से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता था.....
कि वो कितना गुस्सा है...।
फिर मैम और मैं वही बैठ कर बाते करने लगे।

कविता मैम:- कैसे हो बेटा?
और बड़ी तेजी से घर वापिस आ ही गए....
क्यो!

मै:- जी मैम वो काम भी बहुत जरूरी था।
कविता मैम:- हो गया काम पूरा?
मै:- जी!

कविता मैम:- वैसे काफी बदल गए हो....
अच्छी खासी बॉडी भी बना ली.....
अब पहले से भी अच्छे लग रहे हो।

मै:- थैक्यू मैम....
वैसे प्रीत परी और अनु बहुत गुस्से मे है शायद।
कविता मैम:- हाँ बिल्कुल!
बहुत ही गुस्से मे है .....
बड़ी मुश्किल से मानेगी.....
क्योकि तुमने उससे बात भी नही की।

मै:- मैम मैने बताया तो था आपको.....
कि वहां सिग्नल नही मिल रहा था.....
फिर मै अमेरिका चला गया.....
वहां से आपको कॉल किया था....
फिर वहां से रोज आपको कॉल करता था।

कविता मैम:- अमेरिका क्यो?
मै:- मैम वहां कुछ जरूरी काम था इसलिए......
चलिए अभी उनको मनाने की कोशिश करता हूँ।

मै उठकर प्रीत के रूम के बाहर आ गया।

मैने रूम के बाहर पहुँच कर अंदर देखा....
तभी परी की नजर मुझ पर पड़ गई....
वो तुरंत उठ कर आई और दरवाजा बंद करने लगी........
और मै उन्हे रोकने की कोशिश करने लगा।
यू तो मै जोर लगा सकता था.....
पर उससे उनको चोट लग जाती।

मै:- अरे दी!
सुनो तो मेरी बात....
सुनो दी प्लीज सुनो तो!

परी:- हमे कुछ नही सुनना.....
तुम जाओ वापस अपने काम पर जाओ।

मै:- अरे दी सुनो तो.....
प्लीज एक बार सुन लो....
उसके बाद प्रीत आई .....
और प्रीत ने भी परी का साथ देकर दरवाजा बंद कर दिया।

मै बाहर से दरवाजा खटखटाने लगा.....
और उन्हे मनाता रहा पर उन्होने एक ना सुनी.....
फिर लगभग 30 मिनट बाद मै वापस मैम के पास आ गया।

कविता मैम:- क्यो क्या हुआ?
मानी क्या?
मै:- नही....
उल्टा उन्होने मेरे मुँह पर दरवाजा बंद कर दिया।

कविता मैम हँसने लगी।
कविता मैम:- मैने कहा था ना....
कि उन्हे मनाना मुश्किल है।

मै:- मुश्किल है नामुमकिन नही।

फिर मैने एक प्लान बनाया और मैम को भी बता दिया.....
उनसे बोला.....

मै:- बस मैम आप मेरी हेल्प कर दो.....
ये तो झट से मान जाएगी......
और साथ मे अंकल और अभी को भी बता देना।

कविता मैम:- वैसे प्लान अच्छा है.....
और मै उन्हे समझा दूंगी।

फिर मैने अपने साथ लाया हुआ पैक खोला.....
और उसमे से दो ड्रेस निकाले....
और मैम को दे दिए....
एक साडी थी वो मैम को दे दी....
ये साडी मैने यही से ली थी.....
और एक कोट पैंट था....
जो अंकल के लिए था।

फिर मै प्लान के हिसाब से घर से निकल गया....
और घर आकर आगे की तैयारी की।

इधर मैम के घर डाइनिंग टेबल पर परी प्रीत और अनु रूम से बाहर आकर बैठ गई।

अभी भी आ गया था और अंकल भी.....
परी प्रीत और अनु तीनो की आँखे किसी को ढूंढ रही थी....
बाकी के तीनो ने ये नोटिस किया....
क्योकि मैम ने अंकल और अभी को मेरा प्लान बता दिया था।

कविता मैम:- हाँ मै तुम सबको एक बात बताना भूल गई....
सभी मैम की ओर देखने लगे!

कविता मैम:- कल हमारे घर मे काम करने के लिए नई नौकरानी आएगी।
प्रीत:- पर मॉम पहले से ही बहुत लोग है....
और लोगो की क्या जरूरत है।

मैम :- उसे काम की बहुत जरूरत थी....
तो मैने इसे रख लिया।

सभी ने ओके कहा और खाना खाने लगे.....
प्रीत परी उदास मन से खाना खाने लगे।

फिर सभी अपने अपने रूम मे चले गए।
अनु और प्रीत एक रूम मे....
अभी और परी एक रूम मे....
और कविता मैम और अंकल अपने रूम मे।

इधर मै भी अपनी तैयारी करके सो गया।
अगले दिन मै प्लानिंग के हिसाब से सुबह 5:00 बजे ही मैम के घर पहुंच गया.....
सब कुछ ठीक कर दिया....
वॉचमैन को भी उसका रोल समझा दिया....
वॉचमैन का भी छोटा सा रोल है।

8:00 बजे सभी डाइनिंग टेबल पर बैठे थे।

मै भी अच्छा खासा लड़कियो वाला सलवार सूट पहन के चुनरी से घुंघट निकाल कर घूम रहा था....
ठीक 8:10 पर बेल बजी.....
जोकि वॉचमैन ने बजाई।
(एक बात और मै दूसरो की आवाज निकालने मे एक्सपर्ट हूं यही वजह है किसी को शक नही हुआ मुझ पर ये कला आज मेरे काम आ रही थी)

मैने गेट खोला और अपनी दोनो आवाज मे बात करने लगा।

मै:- नमस्ते! क्या मैम घर पर है?
मै(लेडी वॉइस):- जी हां....
पर आप कौन?

मै:- मै उनका स्टूडेंट दीप।
मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- रुको पूछती हूं...
(चिल्लाकर) साहब कोई दीप आया है आपसे मिलने। कविता मैम:- उसे वापस भेज दो....
हमे उससे कोई बात नही करनी।

मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- आप वापस चले जाइए।
मै:- पर मुझे कुछ जरूरी बात करनी है।
मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- आप वापस चले जाओ।

(सारी बाते तेज आवाज मे हो रही थी जिसे सब सुन सकते थे)

मै:- प्लीज जाने दीजिए!
मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- एक बार मे सुनाई नही देता?

और दरवाज़े के पास पड़ा झाड़ू उठा लिया....
जो की प्लानिंग के हिसाब से रखा गया था।

उससे मै खुद को मारने की एक्टिंग करने लगा।

मै(लेडी वॉइस):- जाओ यहाँ से।
(मै दर्द का नाटक करते हुए )
मारो मत मै जा रहा हूं....
फिर मै दरवाजा बंद करके वापस आ गया।

कविता मैम:- क्या हुआ?
मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- वो जा नही रहा था....
तो मैने झाड़ू से मार कर भगा दिया।
कविता मैम:- अच्छा किया।

ये बाते सुनकर प्रीत परी और अनु गुस्सा हो गई।

प्रीत:- मॉम आपको तो बाद मे देखेगे.....
पहले इसे ठीक कर ले।

वो तीनो अपनी जगह से खड़ी हो गई।

----------


## pkpasi

वो तीनो मेरी और बढ़ने लगी।

मै धीरे-धीरे पीछे हटने लगा....
क्योकि मेरी वाट लग चुकी थी.....
मैने मधुमक्खियों के छत्ते मे हाथ डाल दिया था।

जल्दी ही उन्होने मुझे पकड़ लिया....
फिर शुरू हो गई धुलाई।

प्रीत:- मेरे भाई को क्यो मारा तूने?
तुझे अभी बताती हूं।

परी:- कमीनी आज तेरे हाथ पैर न तोड़ दूं तो कहना।
अनु:- पहले ही दिन घर की मालकिन बन बैठी।

इधर मुझे मार पड़ रही थी....
मै लड़की की आवाज मे चीख चिल्ला रहा था।

मै(लेडीस वॉइस):- मेमसाहब बचाइए!
कविता मैम:- बस करो तुम तीनो।

परी:- बुआ बीच मे मत आइए....
आज तो इसकी हड्डी पसली एक करनी है.....
और आपको भी कुछ ही देर मे देखते है।

उधर कविता मैम हँस रही थी....
और अंकल और अभी अपनी हंसी दबाए बैठे थे।

फिर एकदम से प्रीत का हाथ मेरे नकली बालो मे पड़ा....
जब उसने मेरे बाल खीचे तो बाल उसके हाथ मे चले गए.....
और तभी एक मुक्का मेरी नाक पर पड़ा....
और इसी के साथ मेरी असली आवाज मे हल्की सी चीख निकल गई।

मै:- आह! मार डाला....
और इसी के साथ मुझे अपनी गलती का एहसास हो गया......
कि गड़बड़ हो गई....
मै अपना मुँह छुपाने लगा और वो तीनो मेरा घूंघट उठाने लगी।

प्रीत:- घूंघट उठाओ।

मैने ना मे सर हिला दिया.....
प्रीत:- मैने कहा घूंघट उठाओ।

परी:- प्रीत ये ऐसे नही मानेगी।

और तीनो ने जबरदस्ती मेरा घूंघट उठा दिया।

तीनो पहले तो चौक गई....
फिर एकदम से तीनो जोर जोर से हँसने लगी.....
साथ मे कविता मैम अंकल और अभी भी हँसने लगे.... क्योकि उन्होंने बहुत देर से अपनी हँसी रोकी हुई थी।

परी प्रीत और अनु ने मुझे गले लगा लिया....
वो भी तीनो ने एक साथ।

मै:- मुझे तुम लोगो से कोई बात नही करनी।
प्रीत:- क्यो?
मै:- कोई किसी की इतनी धुलाई करता है क्या ?

दर्द का नाटक करते हुए....
हाय मार डाला हड्डी पसली एक कर दी।

परी:- ये भी तुम्हारी गलती है.....
पहले तुमने हमे वादा किया था.....
कि रोज फोन करोगे फिर 1 महीने तक कोई फोन नही किया.....
उसके बाद हमे गुस्सा आया।

मै:- सॉरी उस 1 महीने के लिए....
इसका कारण मैने मैम को बताया था.....
तीनो मुझसे अलग हुई।

प्रीत:- वैसे इस गैटअप मे अच्छे लग रहे हो।
परी:- और बॉडी भी अच्छी बना ली....
बॉडीबिल्डर लड़की!

इस बार फिर सभी हँस पडे...
मेरे चेहरे पर भी मुस्कान आ गई।

फिर मै कपडे चेज करके डाइनिंग टेबल पर आ गया....
और नाश्ता करने लगा।

नाश्ते के बाद अभी मैम को एक कैमरा देते हुए।

अभी:- बुआ ये लो आपका काम हो गया।
कविता मैम:- थैंक्स अभी।
प्रीत:- इसमे क्या है मॉम?
कविता मैम:- तुम सब खुद ही देख लो।

फिर मैम ने वो कैमरा एलसीडी पर लगवा दिया....
फिर सभी उस चीज को देख कर खूब हँसे....
क्योकि उसमे मेरी आज की सारी रिकॉर्डिंग थी....
शुरू से लेकर मार खाने तक....
वीडियो को देख सभी एक बार फिर से ठहाके लगाकर हँसने लगे।

कविता मैम:- वैसे तुमने मना ही लिया।
मै:- मनाने वाले से पूछो उसका क्या हाल हुआ।

प्रीत परी और अनु एक साथ:- सॉरी!
मै:- इट्स ओके!
वैसे भी गलती तो मेरी थी इसलिए सजा भी बनती थी।

फिर हम लोगो ने पूरा दिन मस्ती की।

#############अगले दिन#############

आज फ्रेंडशिप डे है।
आज का ये दिन सभी दोस्त मिलकर मनाते है!
पर मै एक अकेला था जिसका कोई दोस्त नही था....
मुझे आज रवि की बहुत याद आ रही थी।

इतने मे मेरे रूम का दरवाजा खुला.....
और अनु प्रीत और परी अंदर आ गए।

प्रीत:- हैप्पी फ्रेंडशिप डे भैया....
और मुझे हग किया।

परी:- हैप्पी फ्रेंडशिप डे भाई....
इसने भी मुझे हग किया।

अनु:- हैप्पी फ्रेंडशिप डे दीप
और अनु ने भी मुझे हग किया।

फिर तीनो ने मुझसे कुछ देर बाते की.....
उसके बाद प्रीत और परी चली गई।

अनु:- दीप चलो आज घूम कर आते है....
और आज का दिन भी सेलिब्रेट कर लेगे।
मुझे भी सही लगा फिर हम दोनो घर से निकल गए।

अनु मुझे एक जगह ले कर गई और ये एक रेस्टोरेंट था।
मै और अनु अंदर चले गए....
अंदर अनु ने किसी को देखकर हाथ हिलाया...
और उधर से भी एक लड़की ने हाय कहाँ....
और हमारी और आ गई।

लड़की:-हाय!बेबी हाउ आर यू?
अनु:- आई एम फाइन...
तुम बताओ कितने दिन बाद मिली।
अनु:- बस कुछ नही यार थोड़ा लाइफ मे बिजी थी।

लड़की:- और ये कौन है तुम्हारे साथ!
अनु:- अरे मै भूल गई ये है दीप वर्मा!
मेरी भाभी के भाई और मेरे फ्रेंड.....
मैने तुम्हे बताया था.....
और ये है अनीता.....
हॉस्टल मे मेरे साथ थी और मेरी बेस्ट फ्रेंड भी।

हम दोनो ने एक दूसरे को हाय कहाँ।
अनीता (अनु के कान मे) ओह! तो ये है तेरा वही हीरो.....
वैसे है बहुत हैंडसम और बॉडी सोडी भी अच्छी है।

अनु:- बस बस नजर लग जाएगी....
और दोनो हँसने लगी।

अनीता:- मेरा तो मन कर रहा है इसे भगा के ले जाऊँ। दोनो फिर से हंँसने लगी....
मुझे कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था।

इतने मे वहाँ 3 लड़के आए।

ये कोई और नही वही तीनो थे......
जिनका स्कूल के आखिरी दिन मुझसे पंगा हुआ था।

पहला लड़का:- क्यो बे लूजर?
यहाँ क्या कर रहा है?
अनु:- माइंड यूअर टंग।

दूसरा लड़का:- ओ बेबी को गुस्सा आया।
मै:- देखो रॉकी हमसे पंगा मत लो.....
यहाँ पार्टी चल रही है....
मै नही चाहता कि कोई सीन क्रिएट हो।

रॉकी:- बच्चा डर गया....
और उसके साथ बाकी के दोनो भी हँस पड़े।

दूसरा लड़का:- जा बच्चे! जा उस दिन भी हमने तुझे मैम के सामने छोड़ दिया था।
मै:-वाह! पीठ पीछे वार करके कोई भी शेर बन सकता है....
तो एक काम करते है...
तुम तीनो के साथ मेरा एक मैच हो जाए।

रॉकी:- डन।
मै:- ओके जो हारेगा उसे रेस्टोरेंट के बर्तन धोने पडेगे। रॉकी:- डन....
और जो जीतेगा उसे(अनु की ओर इशारा करके) ये लडकी किस भी करेगी....
मंजूर है।

मै:- ओके मंजूर है।
अनु:- दीप क्या कर रहे हो?
हैव यू गोन क्रेजी।

मै:- मुझ पर भरोसा है कि नही?
अनु:- अपने से भी ज्यादा।
मै:- तो अब देखो मेरा कमाल....
वैसे "किस" के लिए तैयार रहना....
ठीक है।
अनु मेरी इस बात से अंदर पर झूम गई।

वहाँ से बीच से टेबल हटा दिए गए.....
और एक रिंग की तरह चारो तरफ बाकी के लोगो ने घेरा बना लिया।
मै और वो तीनो बीच मे आ गए।

मै:- चलो स्टार्ट करते है....
पर मै तुम्हे एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ....
अगर मै हारा या तुम हारे हमारी दुश्मनी आज ही से खत्म ठीक है....
मै अपनी मां की कसम खा खाता हूँ।

रॉकी:- ठीक है....
मै भी अपनी मां की कसम खाता हूं।

फिर क्या था शुरू हुआ मैच अब उन्हे मेरे बारे मे क्या पता था।
पहले लडके ने वार किया मै आसानी से बच गया....
फिर तीसरे लड़की ने मारा उससे भी मै बच गया....
फिर रॉकी ने मुझे मुक्का मारा मुक्का मेरी सीने पर लगा....
पर मै टस से मस ना हुआ।

फिर तीनो ने एक साथ वार किया.....
एक पंच मेरे मुंह पर दूसरा सीने पर और तीसरा पेट पर पर......
मै वैसे का पैसा थोड़ा पीछे जरूर हुआ.....
और इसके साथ ही जो लोग उसका नाम लेकर चिल्ला रहे थे....
वो ठंडे पड़ गए।

फिर शुरू हुआ अनु का हंगामा।
अनु:- दीप! दीप! दीप!
कम ऑन गेम खत्म करो!
दीप! दीप! दीप! 

और इसी के साथ उन्होने लगातार मुझ पर हमला कर दिया....
पर मुझे इतना फर्क नही पड़ा।

फिर मैने दूसरे लड़के को पंच किया.....
वो अपना जबडा पकड कर बैठ गया....
फिर मैने तीसरे को पंच किया.....
वो अपना पेट पकड़कर वही लेट गया.....
और फिर बारी आई रॉकी की.....
मैने एक पंच उसके पेट मे मारा.....
और दूसरा उसी वक्त उसके चेहरे पर लगा दिया.....
वो भी अब गेम से बाहर था।

पूरे रेस्टोरेंट मे सीटिया गूंज उठी.....
मैने रॉकी को खड़ा किया।

रॉकी:- मान गए भाई....
तू पहले से भी ज्यादा भारी पड़ने लगा है।
मै:- चल छोड तुझे बर्तन नही मांजने पडेगे....
वो तो मैने हमारी दुश्मनी खत्म करने के लिए कहा था....
जो सक्सेसफुल हुआ।

फिर मै अनु की और बडा।
मै:- चलो मेरी किस की बारी...
अनु ने अपनी आँखे बंद कर ली....
मैने अनु का हाथ अपने हाथ मे लिया 
फिर धीरे से ऊपर उठाने लगा....
अनु तो मेरी किस का इंतजार कर रही थी .....
कि कब मै उसके होठो पर किस करूंगा.....
पर मैने आगे बढकर घुटनो के बल बैठ कर उसके हाथ पर किस कर दिया......
उसने तुरंत आँखे खोल ली।

----------


## pkpasi

अनु के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कुराहट थी.....
जो कि ये बता रही थी कि उसे इस सब की उम्मीद थी.......
और वही हुआ क्योकि इतने दिन मे वो ये तो जान गई थी.....
कि मै किसी को दुख नही पहुँचा सकता।

उसके बाद.....
अनीता:- यार ये कैसा बंदा है कि "किस" छोड़ दिया......
क्या यार?
अनु:- अरे बुद्धू!
इस सब की मुझे उम्मीद थी.....
यही सब मैने सोचा था और वही हुआ।

अनीता:- तू और तेरी बाते मेरे सिर के ऊपर से जाती है।

फिर कुछ देर उन्होंने म्यूजिक लगा के डांस किया.....
कुछ देर मैने भी डांस किया.....
उसके बाद हम शाम तक कई जगह घूमे.....
और वापस घर आ गए।

रात को डिनर टेबल पर कविता मैम......
बच्चो कल "राखी" है सब तैयारी कर ली है ना?

प्रीत:- हाँ मॉम हमने सारी तैयारी कर ली है....
अब तो इंतजार है कल का.....
और भैया की जेब ढीली करवाने का दिन।

परी:- मजा आएगा।
फिर कुछ देर इस टॉपिक पर बाते हुई।

उसके बाद सभी अपने अपने रूम मे चले गए।

कुछ देर बाद एक रूम मे.....

प्रीत:- अनु बताओ आज क्या हुआ?
बात कहाँ तक पहुंची?
आप और भैया घूमने गए थे।

अनु:- बात अभी भी वही है।
परी और प्रीत:- क्या मतलब?

फिर अनु ने रेस्टोरेंट वाला सारा किस्सा उन दोनो को सुना दिया(और एक बात अनु की वन साइड लव के बारे मे प्रीत को भी पता था)
प्रीत:- क्या यार भैया ने एक किस की वो भी हाथ पर।
परी:- सही कहा अगर मै होती तो कच्चा ही खा जाती इन गुलाबी होठो को।

और इसके साथ परी अपने होठो को चबाने लगी.....
जिससे अनु शर्मा गई.....
और प्रीत और परी हँसने लगी।

फिर कुछ देर उनमे इसी तरह हँसी ठिठोली चलती रही।

इधर मेरे रूम मे.....
मै अपनी सोच मे गुम था.....
पहले 7 साल तक मेरी बहन मुझे राखी बांधती थी.....
फिर उसके बाद परिधि आई.....
वो मुझे और रवि को एक साथ राखी बांधती थी.....
रवि के जाने के बाद और परिधि के गुस्सा होने के बाद पिछले 3 सालो से मेरी कलाई सुनी थी.....
पर आज मेरे पास दो बहने थी......
जो मुझे बहुत प्यार करती थी।

मै तो भगवान से यही प्रार्थना करता हूँ.....
कि भगवान उन दोनो को सदा खुश रखे......
बस भगवान से इतनी ही दुआ थी कि कभी ये दोनो मुझसे दूर ना हो.....
यही सब सोचते हुए मै सो गया।

########अगले दिन रक्षाबंधन का दिन#######

मै सुबह उठा जोगिंग की और कुछ देर अपनी प्रैक्टिस की और घर आ गया।
उसके बाद रेडी होकर रूम से बाहर आ गया.....
तभी परी मेरे पास आई उसके हाथ मे एक ड्रेस थी।

परी:- भाई आप ये ड्रेस पहन लो आज राखी है ना.....
मैने चुपचाप ड्रेस लिया और चेंज करके आ गया।

कुछ देर बाद मेरी दोनो बहने प्रीत और परी आ गई.....
दोनो बहुत खूबसूरत लग रही थी।

परी ने पिंक कलर की साड़ी पहनी हुई थी.....
और प्रीत मे मेरा दिया हुआ वाइट कलर का ड्रेस पहना हुआ था....
वो दोनो आकर सोफे पर बैठ गई.....
और मुझे भी पास बैठा लिया।

पहले परी ने राखी उठाई.....
पहले उसने मेरे माथे पर टीका लगाया....
उसके बाद मेरी आरती उतारी.....
और मेरी कलाई पर राखी बांधी.....
और मिठाई से मेरा मुँह मीठा करवा दिया।

इस सब के बीच उसकी आँखो मे आँसू आ गए थे।

मै:- क्या हुआ दी?
रो क्यो रही हो?

परी:-आज मेरी बचपन की इच्छा पूरी हो गई।
मै:- बचपन से ही मै भाई के लिए तरसी हूं हर रक्षाबंधन पर......
मै रोती रहती थी.....
पर इस बार भगवान ने मेरी सुन ली.....
और मुझे इतना प्यारा भाई दे दिया.....
और हाँ ये आँसू तो खुशी के आँसू है....
और वो मेरे गले लग कर रोने लगी।

मैने उसे अपने से अलग किया और उसके आँसू पूछे।
मै:- बस कर दी....
त्यौहार के दिन भी भला कोई रोता है.....
फिर वो चुप हो गई।

उसके बाद मै प्रीत की ओर पलटा.....
प्रीत ने भी पहले मेरे माथे पर टीका लगाया.....
फिर आरती उतारी....
और उसके बाद राखी बांध के तेरा मुंह मीठा करवा दिया......
वो ये सब करते हुए रो पड़ी थी।

मैने उसे भी चुप करवाया....
मैने उन दोनो को उनके गिफ्ट दिए।

मै:- मै भी आज बहुत खुश हूँ क्योकि पिछले 3 सालो से मेरी भी कलाई सूनी थी।

मैने इतना ही बोला था.....
कि वो लडकी मैने जिसकी जान बचाई थी वो अंदर दाखिल हुई और बोली......

लड़की:- भाई अब से ऐसा नही होगा....
पिछले 3 सालो की कसर हम तीनो बहने पूरी करेगी।

वो लडकी अंदर आ गई और उसके माता-पिता भी....
लड़की:- मै भी आपको राखी बाँधने आई हूँ...
क्या बांध सकती हूँ?

मै:- हाँ क्यो नही?
फिर उसने भी मुझे राखी बांधी।

मै:- तुम्हारा नाम क्या है बहन?
लड़की:- भाई मेरा नाम ज्योति है।

(परिचय 

मै आप लोगो को उन तीनो का परिचय दे दूँ।

प्रतीक शाह
ज्योति के पिता 

ये भी इस शहर के बड़े आदमी है.....
ये अपने परिवार से बहुत प्यार करते है.....
इनकी ज्वेलरी की दुकान है।

दीपा शाह
ज्योति की माँ

अपनी बेटी से बहुत प्यार करती है.....
और एक हाउसवाइफ है।

ज्योति शाह

ये उनकी छोटी बेटी है....
और इसके अलावा ज्योति का एक बड़ा भाई है....
जिसका परिचय समय आने पर दिया जाएगा)

फिर कुछ देर और बाते हुई।

अनु ने भी अभी को राखी बांधी।

फिर परी प्रीत और कविता मैम प्रीत के मामा के घर चली गई।
शाम को वो वापस आ गई....
ऐसे ही ये दिन भी बीत गया।

----------


## pkpasi

आज मेरे दिल मे एक सवाल था....
कि इतने सालो मे दी ने किसे राखी बांधी होगी....
किसको भाई बुलाया होगा.....
और इतने सालो से परिधि ने किसे को राखी बांधी होगी....
पर मेरे पास कोई जवाब नही था।

अगले दिन मैने रोज का रूटीन किया......
और बाहर हॉल मे बैठ गया।

कविता मैम:- दीप तुम्हे कॉलेज नही जाना है एडमिशन के लिए?
मै:- जी मैम ब्रेकफास्ट करके मै निकल रहा हूँ घर की ओर......
अपने डॉक्यूमेंट कोलेक्ट कर के वहाँ से कॉलेज जाऊँगा।

कविता मैम:- और हां क्या कोर्स लोगे?
मै:- जी पहले ग्रेजुएशन कर लूंगा.....
फिर एमबीए।
कविता मैम:- ओके!
और हां अपना वो स्कॉलरशिप वाला कॉल लेटर ले जाना मत भूलना।
मै:- जी मैम कुछ देर बाद मै ब्रेकफास्ट करके निकलने ही वाला था.....
कि अनु ने मुझे आवाज दी।

अनु:- दीप रुको मै भी चलती हूं।
परी:- क्यो?
अभी:- वो क्या है ना?
अनु को भी एडमिशन लेना है?
तो दीप और अनु एक साथ मे एडमिशन ले लेगे।

परी:- हाँ ये सही रहेगा।

परी अनु के पास जाकर(उसके कान मे):-वाह अब साथ टाइम स्पेंडिंग ग्रेट।
अनु और परी हंस पड़े।

फिर मै और अनु निकल पडे मेरे घर की ओर....
वहाँ से मेरे सर्टिफिकेट लिए और निकल पडे कॉलेज....
ये कॉलेज शहर का बेस्ट कॉलेज था।

हम लोग जब कॉलेज मे पहुँचे तो लाइन लगी हुई थी.....
पर लाइन इतनी बडी नही थी.....
तकरीबन 15 मिनट बाद हमारी बारी आ गई....
पहले मैने अपना फॉर्म सबमिट करवाया....
फिर अनु ने।

फिर हम लोग घूम फिर के कॉलेज देखने लगे....
कॉलेज देखने मे अच्छा था......
हमने घूम कर पूरा कॉलेज देख लिया.....
फिर हम कैंटीन मे चले गए.....
घूमते घूमते पता चला कि आज आखिरी दिन था एडमिशन का तो इतनी भीड थी.....
और 2 दिन बाद कॉलेज स्टार्ट होने वाला था।

हम कैंटीन मे पहुँचकर टेबल पर बैठ गए.....
और दो कोल्ड ड्रिंक पी और सिप लेते हुए......
साथ मे कॉलेज की बाते करने लगे.....
पर इस सब मे एक बात हुई.....
मेरी नजरे अनु पर से हट ही नही रही थी।

मेरे दिल मे बार-बार फीलिंग उठ रही थी....
पर मुश्किल से मैने अपने आप को कंट्रोल किया....
ये बात अनु ने नोट की.....
और उसके चेहरे पर मुस्कुराहट थी.....
फिर हम वहाँ से निकल कर घर आ गए।

घर आकर मैने कुछ देर सबसे बाते की.....
और घर से निकल गया और 1 गैरेज मे पहुँच गया....
और एक पुरानी बाइक पसंद की....
वो भी सिंपल सी बाइक स्प्लेंडर प्लस....
और वापस मैम के घर आ गया.....
बाइक पार्क की .......
और अंदर चला गया।

रात को रूम मे पडा पडा.....
मै अनु के बारे मे सोचता रहा.....
आज पहली बार अनु के प्रति मेरे दिल मे आकर्षण आ गया था.....
पर इसकी मुझे समझ नही थी।

इतने मे रवि की आवाज आई।
रवि:- क्या सोच रहा है भाई?
मै:- कुछ नही भाई....
आज पता नही क्यो अनु के लिए मेरे दिल मे फीलिंग उठ रही है.....
बार-बार उसके पास जाने का दिल कर रहा है।
रवि:- अरे बुद्धू!
इसमे इतना सोच क्या रहा है....
मै बताता हूँ ये सब क्या है।

मै:- तो बता जल्दी।
रवि:- तुझे प्यार हुआ है।
मै:- क्या?

रवि:- हाँ तुसे प्यार हुआ है.....
ये सब निशानियाँ उसी की है।

मै:- क्या सच बोल रहा है।
रवि:- बिल्कुल सच....
कल ही उसे बता दे।

तभी मेरे दिमाग के एक कोने मे से आवाज आई।
आवाज:- नही! ऐसा मत करना.....
पता है ना हम "मनहूस" है.....
कही ऐसा ना हो हम उसके करीब जाए......
और हमारी "मनहूसियत" माँ, पवित्रा माँ और रवि की तरह उसे भी निगल जाए.....
ऐसी गलती भूल से भी नही करना.....
वरना अंजाम बहुत बुरा होगा।

रवि:- भाई दीप!
ये सब मत सोच.....
कल अपने प्यार का इजहार कर देना।

मै:- नही भाई!
ये सब सच तो है......
मै अब किसी और को खोने की हिम्मत नही रखता.....
मै बाहर से चाहे कितना भी स्ट्रांग क्यो ना हो जाऊँ.....
पर फीलिंग के मामले मे वही पुराना दीप हूं।

रवि:- भाई पर!
मै:- नही रवि....
इस टॉपिक को यही छोड़ देते है....
और ऐसे ही सोच विचार करते हुए मै सो गया।

अगले दिन मै फ्री था।
मै जाकर रुद्रा से मिला वहाँ उसने मुझे एक फाइल दी जिसमे कुछ गुंडों के नाम थे।

मै:- रुद्रा जिसने मुझ पर हमला किया था....
शिवराज वो कहाँ मिलेगा?
रुद्रा:- क्यो?
मै:- क्योकि मै अपना खाता उन्ही से खोलूँगा।
रुद्रा:- ओके!
तो सुनो वो तुम्हे सिटी के बाहर एक खाली बिल्डिंग मे मिलेगे.....
वहाँ की चौथी मंजिल पर रहता है वो...।
मै:- ओके! तो परसो सुबह वहाँ पहुँच जाना....
उनकी लाशे इकट्ठा करने!

रुद्रा:- पहले सुनो... 
दो आदमी नीचे पहरा देते है....
एक स्नीपर पर होता है....
और तीन से चार लोग उनके साथ होते है.....
जो भी करना हो ध्यान से करना।
मै:- ठीक है।

रुद्रा:- ये लो तुम्हारी गन और तुम्हारा आईडी कार्ड!
मै:- ओके!
तो मै चलता हूँ।

मै बाइक पर अपने घर आ गया गन छुपा दी....
मै वापस मैम के घर पहुंच गया।
हम ने लंच किया....
और फिर सारा दिन ऐसे ही बाते करते रहे।

फिर हम लोगो ने रात को डिनर किया....
डिनर के बाद सभी हॉल मे बैठे थे।

मै:- मै आप सब से एक बात कहना चाहता हूं....
मै कल अपने पुराने घर जा रहा हूँ....
क्योकि वहाँ मुझे सुकून की नींद आती है।

कविता मैम:- क्यो यहाँ क्या हुआ?
मै:- मैम यहाँ कुछ भी नही हुआ....
बस उस घर मे मेरी पवित्रा माँ बस्ती है....
बस इसीलिए जाना चाहता हूँ.....
फिर उसके बाद कुछ देर हमने बाते की और जल्दी ही अपने अपने कमरो मे चले गए और सो गए।

मेरे साथ आज प्रीत सोई।

----------


## pkpasi

आज भी मै रूटीन के हिसाब से उठा।
आज प्रीत मेरे साथ सोई थी।

सोते वक्त वो बिल्कुल प्यारी सी गुड़िया लगती थी.....
वो बिल्कुल मुझसे चिपककर सो रही थी.....
मैने धीरे से खुद को उसकी पकड से छुडवाया.....
और फ्रेश होकर जोगिग के लिए निकल गया।

थोडी रनिंग की और अपनी प्रैक्टिस.....
अब मैने अपना पार्क बदल लिया था.....
ये पार्क ज्यादातर खाली रहता था......
कोई डिस्टरबेंस नही।

1 घंटे बाद मै वापस आ गया रूम मे.....
अभी प्रीत सो रही थी....
मै नहा धोकर तैयार हुआ।

फिर प्रीत को उठाया।

मै उसके पास बैड पर बैठ गया।
मै:- (उसके बालो मे हाथ फेरते हुए) बेटू उठो!
सुबह हो गई।
मेरी बात सुन कर वो थोड़ा कसमसाई...
और अपना सिर उठाकर मेरी गोद मे रख लिया।

प्रीत:- थोड़ा और सोने दो ना......
बहुत अच्छी नींद आती है आपके पास।

मै:- पर बेटू!
तुझे स्कूल भी तो जाना है........
प्रीत:- ओके बस 5 मिनट ।

फिर तकरीबन 5 मिनट बाद मैने उसके माथे पर किस करके उसे उठाया।

फिर वो अपने रूम मे चली गई.....
उसके बाद मै हॉल मे आ गया.....
थोडी देर न्यूज़पेपर पढा.....
धीरे-धीरे सभी आ गए.....
उसके बाद सभी ने ब्रेकफास्ट किया।

फिर मै अपने घर आ गया।
कुछ देर बाद मुझे फोन आया.....
ये फोन कीर्ति भाभी का था।

मै:- हेलो भाभी!
क्या रिपोर्ट है?
कीर्ति:- हमारा शक सही था....
तुम्हारा पुलिस का आई कार्ड नकली था.....
पर तुम टेंशन मत लो......
मैने इंटेलिजेंस मे बात की है......
तकरीबन आधे घंटे बाद इस पते पर एक आदमी तुम्हे मिलेगा.....
उससे तुम अपना आई कार्ड ले लेना।

मै:- थैंक्स भाभी।
कीर्ति:- थैंक्स की क्या बात....
मै भी पहले इंटेलिजेंस मे रह चुकी हूं.....
तो कोई टेंशन की बात नही.....
तो शुरू कर दो अपना काम।

मै:- ओके भाभी.....
और बाकी सब का भी ख्याल रखना......
और हो सके तो पीटर को सच्चाई बताने की कोशिश कीजिए।

कीर्ति:- ओके.....
आई विल ट्राई।

फिर फोन कट हो गया।

मैने रुद्रा को कॉल किया।
मै:- हेलो रुद्रा....
मुझे एक स्निपर गन चाहिए विद साइलेंसर.....
और मेरी गन का सैलेंसर भी चाहिए।

रुद्रा:- ओके।
मै 1 घंटे मे तुम्हे तुम्हारे घर पर मिलूंगा।

उसके बाद मैने कॉल कट करके एक फाइल कुछ जरूरी चीजे अपने साथ उठाई......
और पवित्रा माँ वाले घर मे लॉकर मे रख दिया.....
इस घर मे आने के बाद मुझे सभी लोगो की लाशे दिखने लगी.....
मेरी आँखो मे आँसू भी थे और आँखो मे आग भी।

मै:- पवित्रा माँ!
मै वादा करता हूँ कि आप के कातिलो को इसी घर के सामने चिता पर लिटा कर आग लगाऊँगा....
अगर ऐसा नही किया तो मै आपका बेटा नही.....
मै कसम खाता हूँ......
और मै घर से बाहर आ गया।

उसके बाद मै भाभी के बताए हुए एड्रेस पर चला गया......
ये कॉफी कैफे था.....
मै जाकर एक टेबल पर बैठ गया और कॉफी ऑर्डर की.....
कुछ देर बाद एक आदमी चलता हुआ.....
मेरे पास से गुजरते वक्त एक सूटकेस मेरी चेयर के पास रख गया.....
फिर वो कैफे के बाहर निकल गया......
मैने जल्दी से कॉफी पी और सूटकेस लेकर निकल गया वहाँ से......
उस सूटकेस को भी मैने पवित्रा माँ के घर मे रख दिया.....
फिर रुद्रा भी अपने बताए हुए टाइम पर मेरे पास आ गया।

उसके पास भी एक सूटकेस था.....
फिर उसने अंदर आकर सूटकेस खोला.....
और उसमे से गन निकाली उसमे गन के तीन पीस थे.....
फिर उसने मुझे एक-एक करके तीनो पीस जोडकर दिखाए.....
और कैसे चलानी है ये भी बता दिया....
उसके बाद रुद्रा चला गया।

और अब मुझे इंतजार था बस रात का.....
उससे पहले मैने दूसरे घर जाकर इंटेलिजेंस वाला बैग देखा.....
उसमे एक मास्क था साथ मे आई कार्ड उसके साथ 2 गन कुछ और जरूरी चीजे थी।

वक्त बिता दोपहर से शाम शाम से रात हो गई.....
तकरीबन 10:00 बजे मै रुद्रा की बताई जगह पर पहुंच गया......
ये एक अंडर कंस्ट्रक्शन बिल्डिग थी जिसका काम रुका हुआ था.......
मैने पूरा जायजा लिया जिस तरह रुद्रा ने कहा था वैसे ही था सब कुछ.....
मैने स्निपर निकाली और सबसे पहले जो ऊपर खड़ा था.....
स्निपर लिया उसको टारगेट किया........
और ट्रिगर दबा दिया।

वो बिना आवाज किए वही ढेर हो गया.....
फिर मैने स्निपर से नीचे गेट पर खडे दो लोगो को चेक किया....
दोनो अलग-अलग दिशा मे थे......
पहले मैने एक के सिर पर टारगेट किया....
और ट्रिगर दबा दिया......
वो भी ढेर!

फिर मैने फुर्ती से दूसरे पर निशाना लगाया.....
इसी के साथ वो भी ढेर हो गया।

फिर मैने स्निपर को अलग किया.....
और वापिस ब्रीफकेस मे रख दिया.....
और वही छोड़ कर आगे बढने लगा.....
धीरे-धीरे मै आगे बढता गया और फर्स्ट फ्लोर पर पहुँच गया......
तभी मुझे सीढ़ियाँ उतरने की आवाज आई......
मै छिप गया सीढियो से एक आदमी उतर कर नीचे आया......
वो नीचे उतरने लगा तब मैने फुर्ती से उसे भी शूट कर दिया......
वो भी ढेर।

फिर मै आगे बढ़ा थर्ड फ्लोर पर.....
फिर से मुझे दो आदमी मिले.....
मैने अपनी गन पैंट मे रखी और उनकी और बढ गया......
मैने जाकर पहले एक के सिर पर मुक्का मारा.....
और दूसरे का गला पकड़ कर उसे दीवार पर लगा दिया.......
उसके बाद उसके मुंह पर कई पंच मारे......
जो पहला सिर पकड कर बैठा था मै उसके पास गया और उसकी गर्दन पकड़कर मरोड दी.....
वो भी ढेर।

अब बचा था फोर्थ फ्लोर......
वहाँ पर था मेरा शिकार राणा!
मै रूम के पास पहुंच गया....
अंदर से किसी लड़की के चीखने की आवाज आ रही थी।

लड़की:- नही प्लीज!
मुझे जाने दो।
राणा:- ऐसे कैसे जाने दे....
तेरे बाप से पैसे माँगे थे पर उसने नही दिए....
आज तेरी इज्जत लूटूगा और अपने साथियो को भी तुझ पर छोड़ दूंगा.....
तब तेरे बाप को पता चलेगा कि राणा क्या चीज है।

लडकी:- प्लीज!
ऐसा मत करो मै तुम्हारे आगे हाथ जोड़ती हूँ......
बचाओ कोई है......
हेल्प! हेल्प!

आवाज सुनकर मैने जोर से लात दरवाजे पर मारी।

जब अंदर देखा तो राणा और उसके 3 साथी एक लड़की का रेप करने की कोशिश कर रहे थे.....
एक ने उस लडकी की दोनो बाजू पकड़ रखी थी.....
बाकी के दो ने उसकी टाँगे पकड रखी थी.....
राणा अपने कपडे उतरने जा रहा था....
पर दरवाजे के टूटने की आवाज सुनकर वह पीछे पलट गया।

जिससे वो थोडा साइड हो गया....
जब वो साइड हुआ तब मैने उस लड़की का चेहरा देखा........
जैसे ही मुझे उस लड़की का चेहरा दिखा.....
मेरी आँखो मे अंगारे बरसने लगे.....
ये कोई और नही परिधि थी।

मैने झट से गन निकाली और बाकी के तीनो को शूट कर दिया......
तीनो एक एक करके भगवान को प्यारे हो गए.....
ये सब मैने बहुत फुर्ती से किया था.....
पर राणा भी मंझा हुआ था.....
तभी उसने भी अपनी गन निकाल कर उससे फायर किया......
गोली मेरे बाए कंधे पर लगी।

राणा:- क्यो बे साले!
तू फिर से आ गया उस दिन तो बच गया था आज नही बचेगा।

मै:- साले तू मेरा कुछ नही बिगाड़ पाएगा.....
उस दिन एक अनजान लड़की के लिए तेरे कुत्तो को इतना मारा था.....
सोच आज तो मेरी बहन है तेरा वो हाल करूँगा कि याद रखेगा।

राणा:- चल देखते है।

राणा ने फिर से गन का पॉइंट मेरी और किया.....
और ट्रिगर दबा दिया.....
पर मै तैयार था इसलिए जल्दी से नीचे हुआ.....
और फ्लिप करके घूमता हुआ उसके पास पहुंचा.....
और उसका गन वाला हाथ पकड़कर उसकी ओर करके अपनी कोहानी उसके मुंह पर दे मारी.....
उसके हाथ से गन छूट गई.....
और वो पीछे गिर पडा।

फिर वो खडा हुआ और मुझे पंच मारा.....
मै थोड़ा सा पीछे हुआ.....
उधर परिधि बहुत सहमी सी वही बैठी थी.....
इधर मैने राणा के मुँह पर पंच दिया और उसे पकड़ कर अपने दोनो हाथ ऊपर उठा लिया......
और पूरी ताकत से जमीन पर दे मारा।

राणा नीचे पड़ा कसमसा रहा था......
पर वो फिर भी उठने की कोशिश करने लगा.....
मैने आगे बढ कर उसके मुँह पर लात दे मारी......
और वो फिर से पलटी खा कर पेट के बल गिर गया.....
मै उसके सीने पर बैठ गया और दनादन मुक्को की बरसात उसके मुँह पर कर दी.....
मै अपना पूरा जोर लगाकर उसे मार रहा था।

उधर परिधि भी अब तक काफी सामान्य हो चुकी थी.....
और मेरी और बढ़ने लगी।
इधर मै राणा को मारे जा रहा था।

मै:- साले इतना बड़ा गुंडा बन गया है क्या?
जो मेरे परिवार को धमकी देगा उनसे हफ्ता माँगेगा.....
मेरी बहनो पर गंदी नजर रखेगा......
आज मै तुझे जान से मार डालूंगा।

मै उसे मारे जा रहा था.....
मैने उसे इतना मारा कि उसकी सांसे टूटने लगी.....
पर मेरा गुस्सा शांत नही हुआ।

परीधि ने आ कर मुझे रोका।

परीधि:- बस करो भैया!
वो मर जाएगा.....
बस करो।

मै:- नही गुड़िया!
इसने आज तुझे पर अपना गंदा साया डाला है।
परीधि:- नही भैया!
आपको रवि भैया की कसम रुक जाइए।

मै रुक गया.....
जब मैने परीधि की ओर देखा तो उसकी आँखो मे आँसू थे........
और चेहरे पर चोट के निशान जिसका मतलब ये था कि राणा ने उसे मारा था.....
मैने ये देख कर एक लात राणा के पेट मे मारी.....
परीधि ने मुझे अपने गले लगा लिया।

परीधि:- बस करो भैया।
मै:- गुड़िया तू ठीक है ना?
परीधि:- हां भाई!
मै ठीक हूं आप भी शांत हो जाइए.....
और चलिए यहां से।

इस सब मे मेरी पीठ राणा की और हो गई......
और मेरा ध्यान उसकी ओर से हट गया.....
राणा ने अपने आप को थोड़ा सा संभाल कर पास मे पडे गन को उठा लिया......
और फायर कर दिया और एक गोली आकर मेरी पीठ पर लगी.....
मैने पीछे मुडकर देखा और अपनी गन निकाल कर राणा को सूट कर दिया.....
और वो वही भगवान को प्यारा हो गया।

फिर मै परिधि को लेकर बाहर आया.....
और नीचे जो एक आदमी जिंदा था उसे भी वापस जाते वक्त गोली मार दी.....
फिर हम बाहर आ गए जहाँ पर मेरी बाइक खड़ी थी.....
मैने अपना ब्रीफकेस उठाया और बाइक स्टार्ट कर दी.....
और परीधि को बैठाकर हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल दिया.....
ये वही हॉस्पिटल था जहां मेरा दो बार पहले इलाज हुआ था।

मै सीधा डॉक्टर के कैबिन मे चला गया वो मुझे देखते ही पहचान गया।

मै:- डॉक्टर मुझे दो गोलियाँ लगी है.....
वो आपको ही निकालनी है।
डॉक्टर:- पर ये तो पुलिस केस है।

मैने अपना आईडी कार्ड उन्हे दिखाया।
मै:- अब तो निकालोगे!

फिर डॉक्टर ने ही केबिन मे मेरी पीठ और कंधे से गोली निकाली......
और उस पर पट्टी कर दी और एक इंजेक्शन लगा दिया।     

उसके बाद पेमेंट करके मै परीधि को लेकर अपने घर आ गया।

----------


## pkpasi

हॉस्पिटल से निकलने से पहले मैने डॉक्टर को अच्छे से समझा दिया कि किसी को मेरे बारे मे पता ना चले।

फिर परिधि और मै घर की ओर निकल पडे.....
जल्दी ही हम मेरे घर पहुँच गए.....
मैने परिधि को चारपाई पर बैठाया......
और कुछ देर मे आने का बोल कर पवित्रा माँ वाले घर मे (घर 3 अब यही कहूंगा)चला गया।

वहाँ से पवित्रा माँ की भतीजी का ड्रेस लाकर परिधि को दे दिया और चेंज करने के लिए बोला।
क्योकि उसके कपडे फट गए थे।

फिर परिधि मेरे पास आ गई (चेंज करके)।

मै:-चलो परिधि मै तुम्हे घर छोड दू!
सब परेशान हो रहे होगे।
परिधि:- (हिचकते हुए)भैया क्या मै आज यहाँ रह जाऊँ?
मै:-(सोचते हुए)क्यो क्या हुआ?
घर क्यो नही जाना?

परिधि:- वो मेरा मन आज यही रुकने को कर रहा है।
मै:- ओके....ठीक है!
मै तुम्हारे घर फोन कर देता हूँ.....
फिर मै बाहर आ गया और चाची को फोन किया।

मै:- हेलो!
चाची:- हाँ हेलो बेटा!
दीप गड़बड़ हो गई है
मै:- यही ना कि परिधि घर पर नही है.....
एक गुंडे ने उसे उठा लिया है।
चाची:- हाँ पर!
मै:- चाची आपको फिक्र करने की जरूरत नही है......
परिधि बिल्कुल ठीक है......
मेरे पास सुरक्षित है और उस गुंडे के बारे मे कल न्यूज़ मे सुन लेना।
चाची:- ओके बेटा.....
जब तुम्हारे पास है तो मुझे फिक्र करने की क्या जरूरत...
उसका ख्याल रखना।

मै:- जी पर!
चाची ये सब हुआ कैसे?
चाची:- बेटा एक गुंडे ने तुम्हारे चाचा को धमकी दी थी.....
कि पाँच करोड उसे दे दे......
या फिर अपनी मौत का इंतजार करे.......
पर तुम्हारे चाचा ने उसकी धमकी को हल्के मे लिया......
और पुलिस मे रिपोर्ट कर दी.......
फिर बाकी का तुम्हे पता ही है।

मै:-  ओके चाची रखता हूँ।
फिर मै अंदर आ गया।

अंदर आकर मैने परिधि और मेरे लिए रोटियाँ बनाई दाल तो दोपहर के वक्त बना ली थी।
फिर हमने खाना खाया.....
खाना खाने के बाद मैने बर्तन साफ कर दिए......
उसके बाद मैने जमीन पर अपने लिए बिस्तर बिछा लिया। 

मै:- परिधि चलो सो जाओ रात काफी हो गई है.......
और मै लाइट बंद करके लेट गया.......
और आज के दिन के बारे मे सोचने लगा।
मै(मन मे) आखिर ये रूद्रा मुझसे क्या चाहता है?
नकली आईडी कार्ड क्यो दिया इसने मुझे.....
वो तो अच्छा हुआ कि कीर्ति भाभी ने मुझे पहले ही कह दिया था......
कि जब रुद्रा मुझे आईडी कार्ड दे तो मै उन्हे उसकी डिटेल दे दूँ।

इसलिए रुद्रा से मिलकर आने के बाद मैने तुरंत फोन करके सारी डिटेल दे दी.......
कुछ भी हो मुझे पता लगाना ही होगा।

मै ये सब कुछ सोच ही रहा था.....
कि कोई मेरी चादर मे आकर घुस गया!
ये कोई और नही परिधि थी!

मै:- क्या हुआ परिधि नींद नही आ रही क्या?
परिधि:- जी भैया।
मै:- परिधि क्या तुम मुझसे इतना नाराज थी कि तुम मुझसे बात भी नही कर रही थी?
परिधि:- सच कहूं!
तो भैया मै रवि भैया को अपना सब कुछ मानती थी.....
इसलिए उनके जाने के बाद मै कुछ सोच समझ नही पाई......
और उस वक्त मेरी उम्र भी वैसी नही थी तो जो लोगो से सुना उसी पर विश्वास कर लिया।

मै:- काश रवि की जगह मे मर जाता।
परिधि:- नही भैया ऐसी बाते मत करिए.......
वो उस दिन एक हादसा हुआ था इस बात का एहसास मुझे आपके घर जाकर हुआ......
एक दिन मै स्टोर रूम मे गई थी तब वहांँ आपकी तस्वीर पडी थी......
मैने उसे उठाया पहले तो मै आपकी तस्वीर देखकर हैरान हुई!
कि आपकी तस्वीर यहाँ कैसे.....
फिर मैने माँ से पूछा तो उन्होने बताया कि आप उस घर के बेटे हो......
फिर उन्होने ये भी बताया कि आपने ही उन्हे मुझे गोद लेने के लिए कहा था......
उसी वक्त मेरी नाराजगी खत्म हो गई थी......
यह सब 1 महीने पहले हुआ......
माँ हफ्ते मे एक बार स्टोर रूम मे जाती थी पर कुछ भी साथ नही लाती थी।

मै हमेशा सोचती थी कि माँ स्टोर रूम मे क्या करती है......
फिर जिस दिन मैने आपकी फोटो के बारे मे पूछा था......
तो इस बारे मे भी पूछ लिया.....
तब उन्होने बताया कि वो आप की फोटो साफ करने जाती थी।

मै:- पर गुड़िया ये भी तो सच है कि मेरी वजह से ही रवि की जान गई थी......
वो आया तो मुझे ही मरने था ना।

परिधि:- नही भैया ये तो अपने अपने कर्म होते है......
और अपनी अपनी किस्मत होती है किसकी जिंदगी कम होती है तो किसी की ज्यादा!
शायद आपको अभी भी कुछ काम करने होगे अपनी जिंदगी मे......
इसलिए आप उस दिन बच गए......
और रवि भैया के काम पूरे हो गए होगे तो वो इस दुनिया को अलविदा कह गए।

मै:- गुड़िया वैसे एक बात कहूँ?
शायद तुम्हे ये झूठ लगे......
पर रवि आज भी मेरे आस पास होता है.....
हम आपस मे बाते भी करते है।

परिधि:- क्या?
क्या ये सच है भैया?

मै:- हाँ।
परिधि:- क्या अब वो यही है?
मै:-शायद रुको एक मिनट.....
(मन मे)रवि क्या तुम यही हो?
रवि:- हाँ मै यही हूँ।
मै:- हाँ परिधि वो यही है।
परिधि:- क्या मै उनसे बात कर सकती हूंँ?
मै:- पूछता हूँ
(मन मे) रवि क्या तुम परिधि से बात कर पाओगे?
रवि:- नही दीप!
मै परिधि से बात नही कर सकता......
बस तुमसे ही बात कर सकता हूँ......
उसे ये जरूर बता दो कि मै वक्त आने पर उसके सामने आऊँगा।
और रू-ब-रू होकर उससे बात करूँगा......
फिर मैने परिधि को यही बात बता दी।
ये सुनकर परिधि खुश हो गई।

परिधि:- भैया सॉरी!
मै:- किस लिए?
परिधि:- वो मैने आपको गलत समझा।
मै:- कोई बात नही गुड़िया वैसे भी इन सब की आदत मुझे बहुत पहले पढ़ चुकी है।
फिर हम दोनो सो गए।

सुबह जल्दी ही मै उठ गया परिधि मेरे पास ही सोई हुई थी.....
मै धीरे से उठा और बाथरूम मे घुस गया.....
मै नहा धोकर रेडी हो गया ......
और अपने लिए चाय बना कर बाहर दरवाजे पर बैठ गया।

सुबह सुहावना मौसम था आज जोगिंग नही किया......
क्योकि जख्म अभी ताजा थे.......
मैने चाची को कॉल किया.......

मै:- हेलो चाची!
आप आ रही हो ना परिधि को लेने!
चाची:- नही मै नही आ रही तुम्हे खुद ही आना होगा।
मै पर चाची!!!
चाची:- कोई पर वर नही।
मै:- ओके चाची।

 मैने कॉल कट किया फिर मै अंदर गया और अनु को कॉल किया।
दो तीन रिंग के बाद कॉल पिक हुई और जैसे वो नींद मे हो बोली......

अनु:-हेलो!
मै:- हेलो मैडम सुबह के 7:00 बज गए उठना नही है क्या?
और आज कॉलेज का फर्स्ट डे है।
अनु:- क्या यार थोड़ा और सोने देते.....
चलो 9:00 बजे मै तुम्हे पिक करने आ जाऊंगी।
मै:- इसकी कोई जरूरत नही है।
मै बाइक से पहुँच जाऊंगा......
तुम टाइम से आ जाना।
अनु:- ठीक है।
फिर मैने कॉल कट किया।

और गुड़िया के पास जाकर उसे उठाया उसके माथे पर किस कर के......
मै:- गुड़िया उठो....
सुबह हो गई।
गुड़िया:- गुड मॉर्निंग भैया
मै:- गुड मॉर्निंग चलो उठो......
और रेडी हो जाओ तुम्हे घर छोड आता हूँ।
गुड़िया:- पर भैया मेरा आपको छोड़ कर जाने का मन नही है!
मै:- देखो गुड़िया वो तुम्हारा घर है......
और जब भी मुझसे मिलने का मन हो तो बता देना गुड़िया......
ठीक है।
मै:- चल अब जल्दी से रेडी हो जा.....
मुझे कॉलेज जाना है आज फर्स्ट डे है।
गुड़िया ओके फिर गुड़िया रेडी हो गई.....
मैने उसके लिए चाय और नाश्ता बना लिया हमने नाश्ता किया.......
और रेडी हो कर चल दिए पहले मेरे घर की ओर चल दिए गुड़िया को छोड़ने।

----------


## pkpasi

मै परिधि को लेकर घर के पास पहुँच गया था।

घर से थोड़ी ही दूर मैने बाईक खडी की और चाची को कॉल किया।
दो तीन रिंग के बाद कॉल पिक हुआ।

मै:- हेलो चाची!
मै घर के पास पहुँच गया हूं आप बाहर आ जाइए।
चाची:- मै नही आने वाली तुम ही अंदर आ जाओ।
मै:- चाची.....
क्यो इन सबके सोए हुए गुस्से को जगा रही हो?
चाची:- अगर तुम नही आए तो परिधि को वापस अपने साथ ले जाओ।
मै:- देखता हूँ।
मैने कॉल कट कर दिया और सोचने लगा....
कि अंदर जाऊँ या नही पर अब जाना तो था ही।

गुड़िया:- क्या हुआ भैया?
क्या सोच रहे हो?
और माँ ने क्या कहा?
मै:- कुछ नही गुड़िया.....
बस चाची मुझे अंदर बुला रही है।
गुड़िया:-तो क्या हुआ?
चलिए अंदर।
मै:- गुड़िया तुझे तो पता ही है कि ये लोग मुझसे कितनी नफरत करते है....
अगर अंदर गया तो कितना बवाल होगा तुझे भी पता है।
गुड़िया:- तो कोई नही भैया मै अकेले चली जाती हूँ।
मै:- नो!
इट्स ओके गुड़िया चलो चलते है।

मैने आगे जाकर बाइक बंगले के गेट के आगे रोक दी हम लोग अंदर जाने लगे.......
तो वॉचमैन ने मुझे रोकना चाहा।

वॉचमैन:- रुकिए सर!
आप अंदर नही जा सकते।
गुड़िया:- आपको नौकरी प्यारी है या नही?
वॉचमैन:- पर मैडम बड़े साहब ने मना किया है।
गुड़िया:- पर मै साथ मे हूँ ना.....
चलो भैया।

मै और गुड़िया अंदर की ओर चले गए अंदर पुलिस वैन खड़ी थी।
ये किसी ओर की नही बल्कि रुद्रा की थी।

मै और गुड़िया अंदर पहुँच गए।
(अब यहांँ मेरी फैमिली का इंट्रो होगा।

दिनेश वर्मा
मेरे फादर 

इस देश के एक बड़े बिजनेसमैन टॉप 10 मे से एक आदमी है......
ये है तो खुश मिजाज पर माँ के जाने के बाद थोड़ा सीरियस रहने लगे।

कनिका वर्मा
मेरी बड़ी बहन

बचपन मे तो बहुत मस्ती करती थी पर अब उनका क्या नेचर है पता नही.....
उनका नेचर आगे जाकर पता चलेगा।

बृजेश वर्मा
मेरे चाचा

ये पापा के साथ ही बिजनेस संभालते है ये थोड़े सख्त नेचर के है।

करुणा वर्मा
ये मेरी चाची है इनका नेचर मै आपको पहले ही बता चुका हूँ।

आखरी मे परिधि है इसके बारे मे भी आप सब जानते है।

एक शख्स का इंट्रो रह गया मेरी माँ सुप्रिया वर्मा अब इस दुनिया मे नही है।
जब मै छोटा था तब ये गुजर गई थी सभी लोग उनकी मौत का कारण मेरी "मनहूसियत" को मानते है।)

अब कहानी पर आते है।

अंदर रुद्रा सोफे पर बैठा था उसके सामने पापा चाचा दीदी और चाची बैठे थे।
गुड़िया भागकर चाची के पास चली गई सभी लोग उसे देख कर खुश हो गए।
कनिका दी:- गुड़िया तू ठीक तो है?
तुझे कुछ हुआ तो नही।
गुड़िया:- नही मै ठीक हूँ।
चाचा:- पर तुम्हे तो वो गुंडा राणा उठाकर ले गया ना!
गुड़िया:- नही पापा मै ठीक हूँ कोई "डीडी" आया और उसने मुझे बचा लिया.....
और राणा और उसके आदमियो को मार दिया.....
और दीप भैया को भी मेरे किडनैप की खबर मिल गई थी तो ये भी मुझे रात को ढूंढ रहे थे.....
जब डीडी मुझे राणा के अड्डे से हो ले जा रहा था तब भैया भी वहाँ पहुँच गए थे.....
क्योकि इन्होने वहाँ गोली चलने की आवाज सुन ली थी हम लोग बाहर निकले ही थे कि ये वहाँ पहुँचकर
गए....
डीडी ने जब भैया को देखा तो उसने उन्हे उन सबका साथी समझ लिया और भैया ने भी उसे गुंडा समझ लिया......
दोनो ही लडाई शुरू करने वाले थे पर मैने सारा कन्फ्यूजन दूर कर दिया.....
और "डीडी" को मुझे बचाने का शुक्रिया कहा और मुझे लेकर घर चले गए।

(डबल डी यानी कि "डैंजरस दीप" मै ही हूँ) मैने ही गुड़िया को रास्ते मे आते वक्त सबको यही कहानी सुनाने को कहा था......
पर जैसे ही उनकी नजर मुझ पर पड़ी तो सबकी आँखो मे गुस्सा आ गया.....
मै अभी तक दरवाजे पर ही खड़ा था।

गुड़िया:- अरे भैया!
अंदर आओ ना वहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?
रुद्रा:- अरे दीप तुम!

मै जैसे ही अंदर बढने लगा था कि.....
कनिका दी:- वही रुक जाओ एक कदम भी आगे मत बढाना....
निकल जाओ यहाँ से।
गुड़िया:- दी!
कनिका:-तुम चुप रहो।

और मेरी और आ गई और आकर मुझे थप्पड़ मारा।

कनिका दी:- (गुस्से से) मैने कहा ना निकल जाओ यहांँ से......
माँ की जान तो ले ली अब क्या हमारी भी जान लेने आए हो।
चाचा:- ओए लड़के!
सुना नही क्या तूने।

अब मुझसे भी और सुना नही जा रहा था।
मै जैसे ही जाने के लिए मुडा रुद्रा ने मुझे रोक लिया।
रुद्रा:- रुको दीप!
डैड:-इंस्पेक्टर क्यो रोक रहे हो उसे?
रुद्रा:- वर्मा साहब!
मुझे आपकी बेटी और इसका बयान लेना है क्योकि राणा और उसके गैंग का खून हुआ है.....
और खूनी को देखने वाले ये दोनो ही है.....
मुझे उनका हुलिया बताना होगा उन्हे मैने और गुड़िया ने अपना बयान दिया।
रुद्रा:- क्या तुम लोग उनका स्केच बनवा सकते हो?
मै:- नही रुद्रा क्योकि उस वक्त अंधेरा था और ऊपर से शायद उसने एक मास्क पहन रखा था।
रुद्रा:-ओके तो मै भी चलता हूं अगर कोई जरूरत पड़ी तो तुम लोगो से दोबारा पूछताछ कर लूंगा।

मै भी रुद्रा के साथ बाहर जाने लगा।

डैड:- ओए लड़के!
बात सुन अगर इसके बाद दोबारा तू इस घर मे आया तो तेरी टाँगे तोड दूगा समझा।
मैने चाची की तरफ देखा तो उनकी आँखो मे आँसू थे और वो हाथ जोडकर मुझसे माफी माँग रही थी।
मैने भी उन्हे शांत होने का इशारा किया।

रुद्रा वहाँ से चला गया और मै अपने रास्ते चल दिया।

मै अपनी ही सोच मे गुम था और मेरी आँखो मे आँसू थे....
आज यह पहली बार था कि कनिका दी ने मुझ पर हाथ उठाया था......
आज मै अंदर से काफी टूट चुका था।

मै ऐसे ही अपनी सोच मे डूबा हुआ था और सामने से ट्रक आ रहा था।

जब ट्रक मेरे पास पहुँचा तो एक दम से रवि की आवाज आई भाई!
रवि:- दीप संभाल कर।
मैने जल्दी से बाइक रोड से नीचे उतार ली।

----------


## pkpasi

मैने बाइक रोक ली।
रवि:- क्या कर रहा है तू?
मै:- क्या करूँ यार!
आज पहली बार दी ने मुझ पर हाथ उठाया.....
बचपन मे यही दी थी जो मुझसे कितना प्यार करती थी......
और आज उस प्यार से कई गुना ज्यादा नफरत करती है।
रवि:- तो इसका मतलब ये थोड़ी ना है कि जान दे दो.....
ये जिंदगी बहुत कीमती है मुझसे पूछ जो भटकता फिरता है......
और कविता मैम प्रीत परी गुड़िया और अनु उन सभी के बारे मे तो सोचो!
तुझे इतना प्यार करते है तुझे अभी उनके लिए बहुत से काम करने है।
मै:- चल यार!
अब तू तो स्पीच देने लग गया.....
चल कॉलेज चलते है आज फर्स्ट डे है और वो तूफान भी पहुंच गई होगी।
रवि:- कौन?
मै:- (मुस्कुरा कर) और कौन अनु।
रवि:- हाय...हाय!
सदके जाऊं मेरे यार मेरी बात मान प्रपोज कर दे उसे ना नही कहेगी।
मै:- ये तो मुझे भी पता है पर तुझे इसका कारण मै पहले ही बता चुका हूँ.....
कि मै उसे प्रपोज क्यो नही कर रहा चल कॉलेज पहुंचना है।

फिर मैने बाइक आगे बढ़ा ली और थोड़ा आगे जाकर नल था वहां मैने अपना फेस धोया और जल्दी ही मै कॉलेज पहुँच गया।
बाइक पार्किंग मे लगा दी और देखा कि अनु की कार खड़ी थी जैसे ही मै अंदर जाने लगा अनु अपनी गाड़ी से बाहर आ गई।

अनु:- ओए हैंडसम!
मैं:- हाँ बोल छिपकली!
अनु:- क्या कहा एक मिनट मै छिपकली हूँ?
और मुझे मारने लगी मै हँसने लगा।
मै:- अरे....अरे मै तो मजाक कर रहा था चलो अंदर चले लेट हो रहा है।

फिर मै और अनु अंदर जाने लगे अंदर का नजारा बहुत ही सुंदर था खासकर सीनियर के लिए हम जूनियर के लिए तो बकवास था।

हम जैसे ही और अंदर गए एक ग्रुप ने हमे रोक लिया।

पहला लड़का:- ओए जल्दी इधर आओ।
हम दोनो उनके पास चले गए।

मै:- जी सर!
दूसरा लड़का:- फ्रेशर्स!
अनु:- जी सर!
दूसरा लड़का:- ओके तो चलो गाना सुनाओ।
अनु:- क्यो सर?
तीसरा लड़का:- क्योकि ये हम सीनियर्स का हुक्म है और ये तो तुम्हे करना ही होगा।
अनु:- ओके सर....
फिर अनु ने एक छोटा सा गाना सुना दिया।
दूसरा लड़का:- चल ओए हीरो....
तू यहाँ पर अभी के अभी 50 पुशअप लगा।
मै:- सर ये मै नही कर सकता।
पहला लड़का:-क्यो भाई?
क्यो नही कर सकता तो ऐसा करो कॉलेज की एक लड़की को किस करो मेरे साथ वाली को छोड़ कर।
सर मै ये भी नही कर सकता।
तीसरा लडका:- तो ठीक है या तो तू दोनो मे से एक काम कर या फिर हम तीनो इस लड़की को एक-एक करके किस करेगे....
बोल मंजूर है।
अनु कुछ बोलने ही वाली थी कि मैने उसे रोक लिया ठीक है सर मै पुशअप लगाने को तैयार हूँ।
पहला लड़का:- सुन अब तुझे 50 नही 100 पुशअप लगाने होगे।
मै:- ओके सर....
फिर मै नीचे पुश अप लगाने वाली पोजीशन में आ गया...
आज एक और गड़बड़ हो गई थी वो ये थी कि मै आज कॉलेज व्हाइट शर्ट पहन के आया था।

मैने पुश अप लगाने शुरू किया मुझे गोली लगने की वजह से दर्द होने लगा पर मैने इग्नोर कर दिया स्पीड से एक-एक करके मैने 55 पुशअप लगा दी।
अब तक मेरे जख्म से खून निकलने लगा पर इतना नही था.....
फिर धीरे-धीरे शर्ट पर खून दिखने लगा।
तीसरा लड़का:- भाई देखो इसकी शर्ट से लाल-लाल कुछ निकल रहा है।

सभी ने मेरी ओर देखा।
अनु:- दीप ये क्या है?
हाथ लगाते हुए अरे ये तो खून है....
रुको दीप....प्लीज रूको.....बंद करो ये सब!

मै:- अरे कुछ नही होता ये मेरे लिए कुछ भी नही है.....
हमारे चारो ओर भीड़ जमा हो गई थी.....
भीड़ मे से एक लड़की निकल कर आई और आकर पहले लडके के गले लग गई।

लड़की:- अरे भैया यहाँ क्या हो रहा है....
और ये भीड क्यो इकट्ठा की है।
पहला लड़का:- कुछ नही ज्योति इस लडके की ताकत देख रहे है....
जब ज्योति ने मेरी ओर देखा पहले तो उसका ध्यान नही किया....
पर ध्यान से देखने के बाद वो चौक गई।
अनु:- क्या पागलपन है ये!
दीप बस करो वरना मै अभी भाभी को फोन करने वाली हूँ.....
देखो कितना खून निकल रहा है।

ये बात सुन ज्योति भी मेरे पास आई।
ज्योति:- भैया रूको ये सब क्या है....
कितना खून निकल रहा है.....
(जोर से) भैया रुक जाओ आपको मेरी कसम!
उसके बात सुनकर मै रुक गया और ज्योति ने मुझे खड़ा किया।

ज्योति भैया:- आपको किसने कहा था ये सब करने को.....
देखो कितना खून निकल रहा है ये सब करने के लिए आपको किसने कहा था।
अनु:- (पहले दूसरे और तीसरे लड़के की ओर इशारा करके) अनु इन्होने।

ज्योति पहले लडके के आगे जाकर खड़ी हो गई।
(गुस्से मे) (जोर से) तो आप ये सब करते है कॉलेज मे?
शाबाश!
पहला लड़का:- गुड़िया स्टे अवे।
ज्योति:- आपको पता है कि ये कौन है जिसके साथ आपने ऐसा सलूक किया.....
आप जानते भी हो ये कौन है।
पहला लड़का:- ऐसा कौन है ये जिसके लिए तू ऐसा कर रही है....
इस दो कौड़ी के इंसान के लिए।

ये बात सुनते ही ज्योति ने अपने भाई को थप्पड़ मार दिया।
ज्योति:-  शर्म आती है मुझे आपको अपना भाई कहते हुए.......
जानते हो जिसे आप दो कौडी का इंसान कह रहे हो और ये कोई नही है वही है जिसने मेरे लिए अपनी जान तक दांव पर लगा दी थी......
वो भी एक बार नही दो दो बार एक बार तो बिल्कुल मौत के मुँह से निकल कर आए है.....
और मेरे भाई भी है मुझे आपसे ये उम्मीद नही थी।

ज्योति मेरे पास आ गई।
ज्योति:- चलो भैया!
और झुककर उन्होने मुझे कार मे बैठाया और गाड़ी हॉस्पिटल की ओर दौड़ा दी।
मैने अनु को गाडी उसी हॉस्पिटल मे ले जाने को कहा जहाँ मै कल रात गया था....
और जल्द ही हम वहाँ पहुंच गए और मै डॉक्टर के कैबिन मे चला गया.....
क्योकि डॉक्टर ने सारे स्टाफ से कह दिया था कि मुझे आने से कोई भी ना रोके।

डॉक्टर ने पट्टी चेंज की।
डॉ:- आपको आराम की सख्त जरूरत है ऐसे डेरिंग मत किया करो ये तो अच्छा है कि जख्म पहले से काफी कम है।
हम लोग हॉस्पिटल से बाहर आ गए।

मै:- अनु गाड़ी मेरे घर ले चलो।
अनु:-ओके!
मै:- और हाँ तुम दोनो मेरे इन जख्मो के बारे मे किसी से कुछ मत कहना।
अनु:- क्यो मै तो भाभी को बताने वाली हूं।
ज्योति:- और मै भी घर पर सब बताने वाली हूँ।
मै:- अनु पागल मत बनो तुम्हे पता है ना सब कितने परेशान होगे और ज्योति तुम भी किसी को कुछ नही कहोगी और वैसे भी कॉलेज मे इतनी मस्ती तो चलती है।

अनु:- पर!
मै:- तुम्हे परी दी की कसम।

----------


## pkpasi

फिर हम मेरे घर पहुंच गए वहाँ पर मैने पैंट शर्ट चेज किया और वापस चल दिए कॉलेज।

जब हम कॉलेज पहुँचे और गाड़ी से बाहर निकले तो पहला दूसरा और तीसरा लड़का आकर मेरे कदमो मे बैठ गए।

पहला लडका:- वी आर सॉरी भाई!
हमे आपके साथ ऐसा सलूक नही करना चाहिए था......
मै शर्मिंदा हूँ कि मैने उसी को दर्द पहुंचाया जिसने मेरी बहन की इज्जत बचाई.....
भाई हमे माफ कर दो।

मैने उनको खड़ा कर दिया।

मै:- क्या कर रहे हो?
ऐसा तो होता रहता है सो बी हैप्पी।
पहला लड़का:- गुड़िया प्लीज तुम भी माफ कर दो....
और मिस आपको भी सॉरी!
अनु ने स्माइल कर दी और ज्योति अपने भाई के गले लग गई।
फिर हम लोग अंदर चले गए।

फिर मैने अनु और ज्योति ने क्लास ली.....
सभी क्लास मे इंट्रो हुआ....
फिर 4 लेक्चर के बाद रिसेस हुई.....
हम तीनो कैंटीन मे आ गए.....
हम लोगो ने कोल्ड ड्रिंक ऑर्डर की कुछ देर बाद हमारा आर्डर आ गया......
और हम कोल्ड ड्रिंक की चुस्कियां लेने लगे.....
कोल्ड ड्रिंक पीते पीते मेरी नजर बाहर पड़ी.....
बाहर कनिका दी आ रही थी पर मेरा ध्यान उनके पीछे आ रही कार पर पड़ा।

वो बहुत तेजी से आ रही थी ऐसा लगा था कि कोई किसी और इरादे से उस गाड़ी को चला रहा था।
मै जल्दी से कैंटीन से बाहर भागा अनु और ज्योति हैरान हो गई.....
इधर मै दी हट जाओ चिल्ला रहा था पर उन्होने नही सुना....
मै दी साइड हो जाओ पर उन्होने फिर से अनसुना कर दिया.....
इधर मै दी के करीब पहुँच गया था और उधर कार भी नजदीक थी और दी को टक्कर मारने ही वाली थी.......
मैने जल्दी से दी को साइड किया और आगे भागते हुए उस गाड़ी के बोनट पर लात रखकर जंप किया.....
और अपनी पूरी ताकत के साथ उस गाड़ी के छत पर लैंड किया....
जिससे उस गाड़ी के शीशे टूट गए खिडकियां खुल गई और साथ मे दो लोग उस गाड़ी से निकले।

मैने जल्दी से उन दोनो को पकड़ लिया और शुरू हुआ कुटाई का सेशन.....
मैने जमकर उनको धोया।

मै:-कौन हो तुम लोग?
और क्यो मेरी दी को मारना चाहते थे?
वैसे ये दोनो साले लग भी शक्ल से टपोरी रहे थे।

पहला गुंडा:- भाई माफ कर दो!
भाई माफ कर दो....
किसी ने हमे पैसे दिए थे ये सब करने के लिए।
मै:- कौन है वो?
दूसरा गुंडा:- वो कोई और नही लाला किशोरीलाल है जो सोने का बिजनेस करता है।

फिर मैने रुद्रा को फोन किया और उनको ले जाने को कहा।
कुछ ही देर मे रुद्रा भी आ गया रुद्रा ने उनको गाड़ी मे डाला और टो ट्रेक की मदद से गाड़ी भी भेज दी।

मै:- रुद्रा साइड मे आना मुझे तुमसे बात करनी है।
रुद्रा:- चलो।
फिर हम कैंटीन मे आ गए और कोने के टेबल पर बैठ गए।
मै:-रुद्रा ये किशोरी लाल का क्या कांड है?
फाइल मे भी उसकी फोटो थी।
रुद्रा:- लाला किशोरीलाल गोल्ड की स्मगलिंग करता है...
ये सोने की स्मगलिंग के साथ गाड़ियो की भी स्मगलिंग करता है.....
काफी पुराना है इस काम मे।
मै:- कहाँ मिलेगा ये?
रुद्रा:- अभी अपने द्वारिका नगर वाले फ्लैट मे होगा।
मै:- और वहाँ की सिक्योरिटी क्योकि मै उसे अपना शिकार बनाना चाहता हूँ.....
राणा तो बच गया मेरे हाथो पर अब ये नही बचेगा।

रुद्रा:- तुम्हे नगर के बाहर दो आदमी दिखेगे.....
उनके जूते सफेद रंग के होगे.....
वहाँ से उनकी सिक्योरिटी स्टार्ट होती है।
मै:- पर सफेद जूते तो कोई भी पहन सकता है!
रुद्रा:- हाँ पर उस कॉलोनी मे सफेद जूते पहनने की परमिशन सिर्फ उसके आदमियो को है और किसी को नही.....
उसके बाद तुम्हे उसके फ्लैट तक तकरीबन 10 और लोग मिलेगे.....
और एक बात सब फाइटिंग मे माहिर है.....
इसलिए जो भी करना सावधानी से करना।
मै:- ओके!

फिर रूद्रा वहाँ से चला गया फिर मुझे दी का ध्यान आया।
मैने बाहर जा कर दी को देखा दी वही थोड़ी दूर पर एक बेंच पर बैठी थी।
मै उनके पास गया।

मै:- दी आर यू ऑल राइट?
आपको कही चोट तो नही लगी।

दी मेरी और गुस्से से देखने लगी और खड़ी होकर मुझे एक थप्पड मार दिया।

दी:- हाउ डेयर यू कॉल मी दी.....
कब तक तुम अपनी "मनहूसियत" का साया हम पर डाले रखेगा.....
आखिर कब तक?
दूर क्यो नही चला जाता हम सब से या मर क्यो नही जाता?
क्यो हमारी जिंदगी को नर्क बनाने पर तुला है।

दी की बात सुनकर अनु और ज्योति उनकी ओर बढ़ने लगी पर मैने उन्हे रोक दिया......
और वहाँ से दूर आ गया मेरी आँखो मे आँसू थे।
मै बाइक पर बैठ गया।

अनु:- कहाँ जा रहे हो दीप?
मै:- बस घर जा रहा हूँ।
अनु:- पर बाकी की क्लास!
मै:- मेरा मन नही है तुम लगा लेना.....
वैसे भी इससे पहले कुछ नही करवाया......
शायद आगे भी कुछ भी ना पढ़ाए......
तो मै घर जा रहा हूँ
अनु:- ठीक है 1 मिनट रुको!

फिर उसने मेरे मुँह पर से अपने दुपट्टे से आँसू पोछे मै बस अनु को देखे जा रहा था।

अनु:- अब अच्छे लग रहे हो....
तुम रोते हुए अच्छे नही लगते समझे.....
अब जाओ और ध्यान से जाना।

मै वहाँ से चल पडा कॉलेज से निकलते ही मेरे आँसू फिर से शुरू हो गए।
आज का ये दिन मेरे लिए बहुत बुरा था आज मेरी दुनिया हिल गई थी.....
आज के दिन मेरी दी ने मुझे दो बार थप्पड़ मारा.....
मै जल्दी ही घर पहुँच गया।

मैने घर अंदर से लॉक किया और माँ की तस्वीर उठा ली....
मै:- माँ आखिर दी ऐसा क्यो कर रही है.....
सभी कहते है तुम्हारी मौत का जिम्मेदार मै हूँ.....
माँ सब को बताओ ना ऐसा नही है.....
मै आज इतने सालो बाद घर गया पर उन सबकी नफ़रत वैसी की वैसी है और मै फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा।

कुछ देर तक मै ऐसे ही रोता रहा।
रवि:- बस कर दीप रोना बंद कर.....
रोना तेरी कमजोरी है....
तुझे सख्त बनना होगा......
तेरे रोने से मै भी कमजोर पड जाता हूँ.....
और ये जिंदगी है प्यारे......
कब क्या होता है किसी को नही पता......
देखना एक दिन आएगा जब यही लोग तुझे दिलो जान से प्यार करेगे।

मै:- आखिर कब आएगा वो दिन?
रवि:- बहुत ही जल्द चल चुप हो जा ।

हमे अगले मिशन पर भी जाना है

----------


## devd131

> फिर हम मेरे घर पहुंच गए वहाँ पर मैने पैंट शर्ट चेज किया और वापस चल दिए कॉलेज।
> 
> जब हम कॉलेज पहुँचे और गाड़ी से बाहर निकले तो पहला दूसरा और तीसरा लड़का आकर मेरे कदमो मे बैठ गए।
> 
> पहला लडका:- वी आर सॉरी भाई!
> हमे आपके साथ ऐसा सलूक नही करना चाहिए था......
> मै शर्मिंदा हूँ कि मैने उसी को दर्द पहुंचाया जिसने मेरी बहन की इज्जत बचाई.....
> भाई हमे माफ कर दो।
> 
> ...




Aage Kaha hai

----------


## pkpasi

मै चारपाई से उठा और मार्केट गया।


वहाँ से मैने क्लोरोफॉर्म लिया......
और लंबे बालो वाली विग ली और नकली दाढ़ी -मूछे भी खरीदी.....
और वापस घर आ गया।


घर आकर मैने एक बार फिर से रुद्रा की दी हुई फाइल खोली.....
फाइल को देखकर मुझे कुछ और भी मिला.....
और वो ये था कि किशोरी लाल का एक खास आदमी था और उसका नाम था राजा....
वो लाला के सारे काम देखता था......
इसने लाला के लिए कई खून डकैती किडनैपिंग जैसे कई काम किए है.....
ये अंडरग्राउंड फाइटिंग का भी बादशाह है......
लगातार कई सालो से सिर्फ जीतता आया है अच्छी खासी बॉडी है उसकी.....
और एक बात पता चली राणा इसका छोटा भाई था......
यानी कि ये प्यासा है मेरे खून का.....
अब कुआँ प्यासे के पास जाएगा यानी कि डीडी खुद जाएगा।


मेरे चेहरे पर एक कातिल मुस्कान छा गई।


मै घर 3 मे गया.....


और वहाँ अपना इंटेलिजेंस वाला बैक निकाला और खोला......
उसमे से एक बैच और वॉच निकाल के पहनी....
उस बैग मे एक लैपटॉप था.....
उसे खोला और चलाया और वाज का एक बटन दबाया......
वही लैपटॉप मे एक स्क्रीन दिखने लगी......
कुछ देर बाद एक शख्स की फोटो आने लगी।


मै:- हेलो सर....
एजेंट दीप इज रिपोर्टिंग सर।
चीफ:- हेलो मिस्टर डीडी.....
तुम्हारा कल रात वाला कारनामा देखा इंप्रेसिव.....
पहले ही दिन काम स्टार्ट कर दिया।
मै:- शुक्रिया सर!
चीफ:- कहो कैसे याद किया?
मै:- सर मुझे दो तीन आदमियो की जरूरत पड़ेगी।
चीफ:-ओके हो जाएगा....
और कुछ!
मै:- नही सर और कुछ नही.....
आप उन्हे मेरे इस एड्रेस पर भेज दीजिए।
चीफ:- ओके वेट डेयर फॉर  15 मिनट।
मै:- ओके सर।


तकरीबन 15 मिनट बाद घर 3 की डोर बेल बजी मैने जाकर दरवाजा खोला।
वहाँ पर तीन शक्स खड़े थे......
दो लड़के और एक लड़की मैने उनका वेलकम किया।


पहला लड़का:- कहो कौन से मिशन पर चलना है?
मै:- राजा और किशोरी लाल की फोटो दिखाते हुए हमे (पहले राजा की फोटो दिखाते हुए) इसको उठाना है फिर इस लाला को इसके फ्लैट से उठाकर लाना है।
दूसरा लड़का:- हो जाएगा।
मै:- तुम सब का नाम क्या है?


पहला लड़का:- मेरा नाम धनवीर सिंह है प्यार से लोग मुझे सोनू बुलाते है....
हम ने हाथ मिलाया।
दूसरा लड़का:- मेरा नाम जसपाल सिंह है और प्यार से लोग मुझे जस्सी बुलाते है.....
मैने उससे भी हाथ मिलाया।
लडकी:- मेरा नाम तनु है.....
मैने उससे भी हाथ मिलाया।
मै:- नाइस टू मीट ऑल ऑफ यू.....
मेरा नाम दीपक वर्मा है न्यू जॉइनिंग इन इंटेलिजेंस.....
और आप लोग मुझे डीडी भी बुला सकते हो।
तनु:- क्या तुम वही डीडी हो जिसका कारनामा अभी तक टीवी पर चल रहा है।


मैने हाँ मे गर्दन हिला दिया।
तनु:- ओ माय गॉड!
चीफ ने हमे तुम्हारे साथ काम करने के लिए भेजा है.....
तब तो पक्का हमे मजा आने वाला है।


तनु बाते कर रही थी और हम मुस्कुरा रहे थे।


मै:- (खड़ा होते हुए) ओके तो अपने लिए रूम देख लो......
जिसको जो भी रूम पसंद आता है वो उसमे फिट हो जाओ।
मै जा रहा हूं घर 2 कोई भी जरूरत हो तो एक आवाज लगाना दरवाजे पर खड़े होकर......
या मेरा नंबर लिख लो।


सोनू:- ओके भाई!
जस्सी:- पर क्या तुम यहाँ नही रहते?
मै:- नही!
मै साथ मे एक छोटा सा घर है मै वही रहता हूँ चलो दिखाता हूँ.....
कभी भी जरूरत पड़ सकती है।


फिर हम चारो बाहर आ गए मैने उन्हे इशारा करके अपना घर दिखाया।


तनु:- तुम इस बंगलो को छोड़कर वहाँ क्यो रहते हो?
मै:- है कोई  कारण!
चलो तुम सब लोग आराम कर लो रात को मिशन पर चलना है।
सभी:- ओके।
मै उनको ओके बोल बंगलो के पीछे आ गया.....
पीछे सर्वेंट क्वार्टर थे।
उनमे से एक मे वॉचमैन की फैमिली रहती थी.....
और दूसरो मे नौकरों का परिवार.....
मै उन मे से नौकरो के क्वार्टर मे चला गया....
मैने दरवाजा खटखटाया।


दरवाजा एक औरत ने खोला।
मै:- नमस्ते अम्मा।
अम्मा:- अरे दीप बाबा!
आज यहाँ का रास्ता कैसे भूल गए।
मै:- अम्मा वो क्या है बंगलो मे मेरे दोस्त ठहरे है......
क्या आप उनके लिए खाना बना दिया करोगी।
अम्मा:- क्यो नही बेटा.....
वैसे भी मै पहले यही सब तो करती थी।
मै:- ओके अम्मा मै चलता हूँ.....
आप उनका ध्यान रखना।


मै वहाँ से अपने घर आ गया।


##################################################


शहर के ही एक कोने मे एक अदमी अपने रूम मे इधर से उधर टहल रहा था।
तभी उसके पास चार आदमी आए।


आदमी:- पता चला उस डीडी का?
पहला:- नही राजा भाई।
(जी हाँ ये कोई और नही राजा ही था)
कुछ पता नही चला।
राजा:- तो जल्दी पता करो कौन है और कहाँ  है वो.....
वरना उससे पहले तुम लोगो की जान जाएगी।
पहला आदमी:- जी भाई
राजा:- अब खड़े-खड़े मेरा मुँह क्या देख रहे हो जाओ और ढूंढो उसे।
फिर वो चारो चले गए वहां से.....
और रह गया सिर्फ राजा!
राजा वहाँ पास पड़े सोफे पर बैठ गया और अपने बाजू पीछे की ओर कर लिए!


राजा:- आखिर कौन है तू डीडी....
कौन है तू?
एक बार मिल जा मुझे फिर तुझे ऐसी मौत दूंगा कि देखने वाले की रूह तक कांप जाएगी......
तेरी मौत से ही मेरे भाई की आत्मा को शांति मिलेगी....
(चिल्लाकर) डी डी डी डी डी कहां गया तू.....
भा भा भा भाई भरोसा रख जल्द ही उसे तेरे पास भेजता हूँ।


और वो सोफे पर बैठा गुस्से से इधर-उधर देखने लगा।

----------


## pkpasi

इधर मै घर 2 मे बैठा था।
कुछ देर बाद दरवाजे पर नॉक हुआ।
मैने दरवाजा खोला तो वही तीनो खडे थे।


मै:- अरे तुम लोग यहाँ!
जस्सी:- क्यो हम लोग यहाँ नही आ सकते क्या?
मै:- अरे क्यो नही।
सोनू:- तो ऐसे ही दरवाजे पर खडे रखोगे क्या?
मै:- सॉरी सॉरी आओ।
तनु:- चलो "डीडी".....
ये तो है ही ऐसा......
आओ हमे तुमसे कुछ बात करनी है।
मै:- ओके।


फिर वो तीनो चारपाई पर बैठ गए मैने दरवाजे बंद किए और चेयर लेकर उनके सामने बैठ गया।


मै:- अब बोलो।
तनु:- हमे तुमसे ये पूछना है कि तुम राजा को किडनैप कैसे करोगे।
मै:- ओके देयर इज ए प्लान।
जस्सी:- और वो प्लान क्या है?
मै:- तो सुनो राजा के 4 खास आदमी है उन सब की तस्वीर फाइल मे है.....
मै तनु और जस्सी इन को संभाल लेगे और सोनू जाएगा रिंग मे राजा से फाइट करने।
सोनू:- वेट वेट क्या कहा तुमने!
राजा से फाइट पागल हो क्या उससे मुझे नही भिड़ना.....
मैने उसकी फाइट देखी है बिल्कुल जानवर है वो।
तनु:- फट्टू!
चलो दीप ऐसा करो रिंग मे मै जाती हूँ।
मै:- चलो थोड़ा चेंज करते है तनु....
सोनू सच कह रहा है वो एक जानवर है इसलिए रिंग मे मै जाऊँगा.....
और तनु जस्सी और सोनू उसके आदमियो को संभालना ये काम ध्यान से करना.....
क्योकि वहाँ पर चार आदमियो के अलावा भी आदमी होगे समझे।
तनु:- ओके।


मै एक शॉपिग बैग देते हुए ये लो क्लोरोफॉर्म तुम्हे क्या करना है ये तुम पर डिपेंड करता है.....
यानी कि जाहो तो सिर्फ उन्हे बेहोश करना या फिर जान से मारना....
इट्स योर चॉइस तुम्हे कोई कुछ नही कहेगा और ना ही रोकेगा।


तीनो:- ओके।
तनु:- मै जान से ही मारना चाहूँगी।
जस्सी और सोनू:- हम भी।
मै:- तो फाइनल रहा.....
तो आगे सुनो जब मै फाइट करने जाने लगूंगा तो 5 मिनट बाद ही अपना काम शुरू कर देना.....
और हां अपना फेक मास्क जरूर पहनना।
तीनो:- ओके।


मैने तीनो के  आगे हाथ कर दिया....
तीनो ने मेरे हाथ पर हाथ रख दिया।


मै:- लेट्स बिगन!
तीनो:- द गेम।
और हम चारो ने हाथ हवा मे लहरा कर मुठिया बंद कर ली।
मै:- ओके अब तुम लोग जाओ रात होने वाली है....
तुम लोगो के लिए अम्मा ने खाना बना दिया होगा जाकर खा लो....
और रेडी हो जाओ।


जस्सी:- और तुम्हारा खाना!
मै:- मेरा खाना तो तैयार है दाल और चावल.....
तो अब तुम लोग जाओ जल्दी।


फिर वो लोग वहाँ से चले गए पर उन तीनो की नजर पूरे घर मे घूम रही थी।


फिर मैने जरूरत के हिसाब से खाना खाया।
फिर गेटअप चेंज किया मैने नकली दाढ़ी मूछ लगाई और उन तीनो को कॉल करके मेरे पास बुलाया....
और उन्हे 9:00 बजे का टाइम दिया उसके बाद ठीक 9:00 बजे वो मेरे पास पहुँच गए.....
तीनो का गेटअप मेरी तरह ही चेंज था।


मै:- तुम लोग रेडी हो तो चले।
तीनो:- ये चले धमाल करने।
मै:- तुम लोगो के पास कोई कार या कोई और व्हीकल है क्या?
जस्सी:- हाँ मेरी कार है।
मै:- ओके तो तुम तीनो उसमे आओ और मै अपनी बाइक पर आता हूँ।


फिर मैने घर को लॉक किया और बाइक स्टार्ट करके निकल गया।
मेरे पीछे-पीछे उन तीनो की कार आ रही हम लोग ब्लूटूथ से कनेक्ट थे....
जल्दी ही हम लोग राजा के अड्डे पर खड़े थे।


मै पहले अंदर गया अंदर काफी भीड़ थी।
अंदर रिंग मे एक आदमी किसी को जानवरो की तरह मार रहा था.....
और ये कोई और नही राजा ही था।
मै उसके दांव पेच देखने लगा फिर मैने अपना नाम फाइटिंग मे लिखवाया......
जो राजा के साथ करने के लिए कहा।


रिसेप्शनिस्ट:- देख लो क्यो जान देने पर तुले हो वो जानवर है।
मै:- तो होगा तुम दीप वर्मा के नाम से रजिस्टर करो....
फिर मै वापस अंदर आ गया अंदर एक फाइट और हुई....
वो तो बस दो लोगो मे सिंपल सी फाइट हुई।


फिर हुई अनाउंसमेंट.....
पहले नाम लिया गया राजा का नाम.....
राजा का नाम सुनते ही सभी ने चिल्लाना शुरू कर दिया......
फिर राजा अंदर आ गया उसकी बॉडी पहलवान जैसी थी.......
यानी की पूरी टक्कर का बंदा था.....
फिर मेरा नाम अनाउंस हुआ लोगो ने मेरा नाम सुनकर भी तालियाँ बजाई.....
अब मै और राजा आमने-सामने थे।


इधर मैने रिंग मे आने से पहले ही ब्लूटूथ पर बोला.....
मै:- नाव दा गेम स्टार्टस हेयर जल्दी सारा काम निपटाओ.....
और हां उस रिसेप्शनिस्ट को जिंदा छोड़ देना......
और मुझे कार की डिग्गी खोलकर उसी के पास मिलना।


तीनो:- ओके।


फिर मैने ब्लूटूथ पॉकेट मे डाल दिया और शुरू हुई हमारी फाइट।
राजा:- बच्चे तू लड़ेगा मुझसे?
मै:- पहले लड तो ले फिर फैसला हो जाएगा कि मै बच्चा हूँ या कौन है.....
चला आ जा फैसला करे।
राजा:- तू तो गया अब इस रिंग से जिंदा नही जाएगा।
मै:- ये फैसला तो वक्त करेगा फिर मै और राजा एक दूसरे की और बढ़े।


हम दोनो ने एक दूसरे को फ्लाइंग किक दी और दोनो ही गिर गए......
फिर हम दोनो फुर्ती से खड़े हुए और एक दूसरे पर पंच की बरसात कर दी......
पर हमारे पंच एक दूसरे को छू ही नही रहे थे.....
इस बीच मैने राजा को एक ट्विस्टिंग किक दी और वो पीछे जाली से टकरा गया।


#####################################


उधर मेरा सिग्नल मिलने के बाद जस्सी सोनू और तनु ने अपना काम शुरू कर दिया।
जब अंदर घुसने लगे तो वहाँ दो आदमी खड़े थे जोकि गेटकीपर थे।
जस्सी और सोनू ने दोनो पर हमला कर दिया और दोनो को थोड़ी दूर लाकर उनकी गर्दन मरोड़ दी......
फिर दोनो को एक साइड दीवार से लगाकर अंदर घुस गए जहाँ पहले से ही तनु ने दो को लुढ़का दिया था......
हुआ यू कि जब जस्सी और सोनू ने उन दो लोगो को सेट किया......
तो अंदर के दो आदमियो ने उन्हे देख लिया फिर वो बाहर आने लगे.....
तभी तनु ने उनको फुर्ती से क्लोरोफॉर्म सुघा दिया।


फिर साइड करके गन पर साइलेंसर लगा कर दोनो की खोपड़ी पर गन लगाकर फायर कर दिया.....
दोनो वही खत्म .......
फिर तीनो अंदर जाने लगे अंदर जाते हुए उन्हे चार आदमी अपनी ओर आते दिखे......
जिनमे से एक राजा का खास आदमी था जब वो इनके पास पहुंचे।
सोनू ने राजा के उस आदमी को पकड़ लिया और जस्सी ने दो को संभाल दिया.....
और तनु ने भी एक को संभाल लिया.....
जस्सी ने दोनो की गर्दन तोड़ दी तनु ने आदमी की चेस्ट पर गन रख कर दिल वाली साइड फायर कर दिया......
अब बचा राजा का खास आदमी उससे सोनू उलझ रहा था...... 
तनु ने उस आदमी की पीठ पर निशाना लगाया.....
लेकिन तब तक सोनू ने उसकी गर्दन मरोड़ दी थी......
फिर तीनो ने उन चारो को साइड लगाया और आगे बढ़ गए ........
तनु:- सोनू तुम कब काम करना अच्छी तरह से सीखोगे।
सोनू:- कर तो रहा हूं यार वैसे भी वो मुझसे ज्यादा ताकतवर था।
तनु:- तुम्हारा कुछ नही होने वाला।
फिर तीनो ने चार और लोगो को लुढ़का दिया ।
उसके बाद लास्ट मे इन तीनो को राजा के बाकी के मेन आदमी दिख गए।




###########################


इधर मै और राजा एक बार फिर से आमने-सामने थे.....
राजा और मै फिर से एक दूसरे पर मुक्के बरसाने लगे......
अबकी बार एक दो पंच मेरे मुंह पर लगे......
फिर राजा ने मुझे अपने बाजू मे उठा लिया और जाली की एक और फेक दिया.....
मै वही गिर गया।


राजा:- उठ बच्चे निकल गया दम।
मै:- (खड़ा होते हुए) अभी कहा।
फिर मै आगे बढ़ा और पंच की बरसात कर दी।
इसके बाद मैने एक पंच उसके मुंह पर मारा......
और एक लात उसके पेट पर मारी और जब वो घुटनो के बल बैठा.......
तब मैने एक लात उसके मुंह पर मारनी चाही तो उसने मेरी टाँग पकड़ ली......
और मुझे टांग पकड़ कर नीचे गिरा दिया।
उसके बाद वो मेरे ऊपर आकर मेरे मुंह पर पंच मारने की कोशिश करने लगा।


##############################


इधर तनु सोनू और जस्सी ने चाकू निकाले और चुपके से तीनो के पीछे से आकर खड़े हो गए......
और उन तीनो का पीछे से मुँह बंद कर लिया.....
तभी एक चाकू जस्सी के पेट मे घुस गया.......
और ये चाकू जिसे जस्सी ने पकड़ा था उसने घुसाया था......
जस्सी ने किसी तरह अपनी चीख रोकी और फुर्ती से उस आदमी का गला काट दिया......
तनु और सोनू ने भी वैसा ही किया।


फिर तीनो ने उसको भी साइड किया इसके बाद जस्सी वही पेट पकडकर घुटनो के बल बैठ गया.....
सोनू और तनु ने उसे संभाला।
तनु:- क्या हुआ जस्सी?
जस्सी:- साले ने पेड़ चाकू घुसा दिया.....
चलो बाहर गाड़ी के पास चले बाकी का काम “डीडी” का है।


सोनू:- चलो गाड़ी मे फर्स्ट एड बॉक्स है।
फिर वह तीनो बाहर चले गए।


################


इधर मैने राजा को पलट कर नीचे कर दिया और मौका मिलते ही ब्लूटूथ कान मे डाल लिया।


तभी मेरे कानो मे सोनू की आवाज आई.......
सोनू चिल्लाकर डीडी हमारा काम हो गया अब तुम्हारी बारी है......
जल्दी खत्म करो हमारा एक साथी जख्मी है......
ये सब सुना था कि मै अपने असली रूप मे आ गया.....
और ताबड़तोड घुस्सो की बरसात राजा के मुंह पर कर दी.......
फिर मै उसके ऊपर से उठा और उसे बाजू से पकड़ कर उठाया और जाली के एक और फेक दिया......
और बाद मे उसके करीब गया और उससे अपने हाथो से ऊपर उठा लिया और पूरी ताकत से उसे नीचे फेका......
और फिर दम लगा कर अपनी कोहनी उसके सीने पर मारी......
जिससे उसकी हालत पतली हो गई.......
मैने फुर्ती से अपनी पॉकेट से क्लोरोफॉर्म से भीगा हुआ रुमाल निकाला.......
और उसकी नाक पर लगा दिया जिससे वो बेहोश हो गया.........
फिर मैने उसे कंधे पर उठा लिया जब मै उसे उठाकर रिंग से बाहर लाने लगा......
तो रेफरी और दो आदमियो ने मुझे घेर लिया।


रैफरी:- कहाँ ले जा रहे हो राजा भाई को?
मै कुछ भी कहे बिना आगे बढने लगा।


पहला गुंडा:- अबे ओ हीरो!
अब मेरा कंट्रोल छूट गया और मैने एक मुक्का उसके मुंह पर मारा वो वही गिर गया......
फिर मैने दूसरे के पेट पर लात मारी और रेफरी की गर्दन पकड़ के दबा दी.......
फिर मैने उसे फेक दिया और अपना एक पैर ऊपर करके पैंट ऊपर करके सॉक्स मे से छोटी गन निकाली.....
और एक एक करके तीनो को सूट कर दिया ......
मै:- बाकी सब से निकल जाओ सब यहाँ से जल्दी.......
और हाँ अंदर लॉकर होगा उसमे से पैसे निकाल लेना .....
अब जाओ।


मै:- राजा को लेकर बाहर आ गया वो तीनो वही खडे थे.....
मैने राजा को बांधकर डिग्गी मे डाला और फिर डिग्गी बंद कर दी।
मै:- (जस्सी के कंधे पर हाथ रखकर) कैसा है मेरे शेर?
जस्सी:- ठीक हूँ।
मै:- चलो गाड़ी मे बैठो मै हॉस्पिटल ले चलता हूँ।
मेरे पीछे पीछे आओ वो तीनो गाडी मे बैठ गए......
और मै अपनी बाइक पर बैठ गया और चल पड़ा हॉस्पिटल की ओर।
जहाँ मै अपना इलाज करवाता हूँ वहाँ पहुंचकर मै जस्सी को लेकर सीधा डॉक्टर के कैबिन मे चला गया।


डॉ:- पहले तो तुम अकेले आते थे आज एक और साथी को ले आए।
मै:- क्या करे डॉक्टर अब आपको आदत डालनी होगी हमारी......
हम तो अब आपके रोज के मेहमान है।
डॉ:- हाँ वो तो है।
मै:- तो जल्दी से इलाज कीजिए।
फिर डॉक्टर ने जस्सी का इलाज किया.......
जख्म पर टांके लगा दिए फिर हम पेमेंट करके वहाँ से घर 3 की ओर निकल लिए।


वहाँ पहुंचकर मैने राजा को गाड़ी से बाहर निकाला......
और अपने कंधे पर उठा लिया और चल दिया घर 3 की तरफ......
अंदर जाकर मै राजा को एक रूम मे ले गया.......
ये एक साउंडप्रूफ रूम था और टॉर्चर रूम भी।


मैने ये रूम यहाँ पर इसीलिए बनवाया था इस रूम मे एक भी खिड़की और रोशनदान नही था.....
बस एक दरवाजा था रूम मे लाइट मैने राजा को चेयर पर बैठा दिया........
और बांधकर और बाहर आ गया।


मै उन तीनो के पास चला गया।
मै:- कीप इट अप गाइस.....
बहुत ही अच्छा काम किया तुम लोगो ने.......
मेरी उम्मीद से भी ज्यादा।
तनु:- वैसे भी डीडी तुम ये मिशन अकेले भी कर सकते थे.....
तो फिर सोनू जब मुझे रिंग मे भेज रहा था तब कैसे करता इंजॉय।
मै:- तब तुम्हे मार खाता हुआ देख इंजॉय करता.....
मेरी बात पर तनु मै और जस्सी हँस पड़े।


उसके बाद......
मै:- चलो गाइस मै चलता हूँ कल मुझे कॉलेज जाना है......
बाय एवरीवन।


तीनो:- बाय।
उसके बाद मे घर 2 मे आ गया और ड्रेस चेंज करके सो गया।

----------


## pkpasi

﻿सुबह मै रूटीन से उठा और उन तीनो को भी कॉल करके बुलवा लिया.....
और हम जोगिंग वगैरह और कुछ एक्सरसाइज करके वापस आ गए।

घर आकर मै फ्रेश हुआ और नहा धोकर तैयार हो गया और घर 3 मे पहुँच गया......
वो तीनो हॉल मे बैठे थे।

मै:- क्या प्लान है आज का?
तीनो:- कुछ भी नही।
मै:- ओके!
तो ऐसा करो राजा से इंफॉर्मेशन निकालने की कोशिश करो......
कहाँ क्या है उसका कहाँ से हो धंधा चलाता है....
लाला के खिलाफ सबूत ढूंढो।
तीनो:- ओके
मै:- और हाँ गलती से भी राजा को खोलना मत......
साला सांड है.....
अगर जस्सी ठीक होता तो तुम तीनो उसे संभाल सकते हो.......
पर अब नहीं संभाल सकते......
मेरी भी बुरी हालत कर दी थी उसने.......
शो कुछ भी हो जाए.......
कुछ भी मतलब कुछ भी हो जाए उसे खोलना मत अंडरस्टूड।

तीनो:- ओके।
मै:- चाहे उसे मार ही देना कोई प्रॉब्लम नही है.....
ओके तो ब्रेकफास्ट करे।

फिर हम चारो डाइनिंग टेबल पर आ गए.....
आज मैने अम्मा के हाथ के बने आलू के पराठे खाए बहुत ही लजीज थे।

ब्रेकफास्ट के बाद

मै:- ओके तो लग जाओ काम पर
मै कॉलेज हो आऊ।

मै घर 3 से बाहर निकल आया साथ मे वो तीनो भी थे......
अभी मै घर से बाहर निकला ही था कि एक कार आकर दरवाजे पर रुकी.......
उस कार मे से परिधि निकल कर बाहर आ गई और आकर मेरे गले लग गई......
कुछ देर तक वो मेरे गले लगी रही फिर वो अलग हुई.....
और अलग होते ही जो उसने बोला वो मै लगभग 4 साल बाद सुन रहा था।

और वो ये था।
गुड़िया:- हैप्पी बर्थडे भैया!
मै एकदम से सरप्राइस हो गया क्योकि मै खुद अपना बर्थडे भूला हुआ था.....
चाहे कुछ दिन पहले ही एडमिशन फॉर्म पर मैने अपनी बर्थ डेट डाली थी......
पर इस सारे चक्कर मे भूल गया।

मै थोड़ा इमोशनल हो गया क्योकि मुझे ये तक यकीन नही था......
कि गुड़िया को मेरा बर्थडे याद होगा।
मै:- तुझे याद था गुड़िया जबकि इन 3 सालो मे हम मिले तक नही.......
तुम मुझसे इतना गुस्सा थी कि मुझे नही लगा कि तुम्हे मेरा बर्थडे भी याद नही होगा.....
और यहाँ तक कि मुझे खुद ही याद नही था।
गुड़िया:- भैया चाहे मै आपसे कितनी भी नाराज थी......
पर मै आपका और रवि भैया का बर्थडे कभी नही भूली.......
मै हर साल चुपके से आप दोनो का बर्थडे मनाती थी अकेले ही।
गुड़िया की बाते सुनकर मेरी आँखे नम हो गई।

मेरे आँसू पोछकर गुड़िया बोली......
गुड़िया:-ओ हेलो बुद्धू राम आज के दिन नही रोते......
आज आपका बर्थडे है।
मैने गुड़िया को गले लगा लिया।

मै:- थैक्स टू यू गुड़िया.....
थैंक्स यू।

फिर मै गुड़िया से अलग हुआ।
फिर तीन हाथ मेरे आगे आए ये और कोई नही तनु सोनू और जस्सी थे।

तनु:- हैप्पी बर्थडे डीडी।
मै:- थैक्स दोस्तो।
तनु:- पर डीडी तुमने हमे बताया ही नही......
हम कल से तुम्हारे साथ है।
मै:- एक्चुली मुझे खुद भी याद नही था।
जस्सी:- अच्छी बात है पर ये सोनू साल मे दो बार बर्थडे मनाता है......
शायद एक तुम्हारे लिए ही मनाता होगा।

जस्सी की बात पर हम तीनो हँस पड़े।
गुड़िया:- भैया ये लोग कौन है?
मै:- ओह हाँ मै भूल गया ये है मेरी टीम जस्सी सोनू और तनु....
और तनु जस्सी और सोनू ये है गुड़िया मेरी बहन।
चारो ने हैंडशेक किया।

मैने देखा उन तीनो की आँखों मे कुछ सवाल थे।
मै:- तनु सोनू और जस्सी से मै जानता हूँ तुम लोगो के मन मे कई सवाल है......
मै तुम्हारे सवालो के जवाब दूगा जब सही समय आएगा।
गुड़िया:- ओके भैया चलो हमे देर हो रही है माँ मंदिर मे आपका वेट कर रही है।
मै:- क्यो?
गुड़िया:- वो माँ ने आज मंदिर मे आपके लिए पूजा रखी है......
और आप तीनो भी चलिए।
मै:- ओके गुड़िया तू चल मै बाइक लेकर आता हूँ......
मै मंदिर से सीधा कॉलेज के लिए निकल जाऊँगा।
गुड़िया:- ओके और हाँ मै एक बात तो आपसे पूछना भूल ही गई.....
आप के जख्म कैसे है परसो रात आप को गोली लगी थी ना।
मै:- मै बिल्कुल ठीक हूँ।
गुड़िया:- ओके तो जल्दी चलिए।

फिर हम सभी मंदिर की ओर चल दिए जल्दी ही हम मंदिर पहुंँच गए......
मैने वहाँ पहुँचकर चाची के पांव छुए।

चाची:-जीते रहो बेटा..... 
और जन्मदिन मुबारक हो।
मै:- थैंक्स चाची।
फिर हम लोगो ने पूजा की और फिर चाची ने वहाँ पर गरीबो के लिए लंगर लगाया था......
वहाँ पर कुछ सेवा की।

कुछ देर बाद.....
मै:- गुड़िया और चाची ये बर्थडे मुझे हमेशा याद रहेगा।
चाची:- बेटा मै कल के लिए तुमसे माफी माँगना चाहती हूँ.....
अगर मै जिद ना करती तो!
मै:- कोई बात नही चाची!
मै कल की बाते तो कब का भूल गया.....
ओके चाची तो मै चलता हूँ कॉलेज के लिए देर हो रही है।
चाची:- ओके जाओ बेटा
मैने गुड़िया के माथे पर किस किया और बाहर आ गया......
मेरे साथ तनु सोनू और जस्सी भी आ गए।
मै:- (मै तीनों को) जो काम कहा है वो समझ गए ना.....
तीनो ने हाँ मे सिर हिलाया।
मै:- मै एक बार फिर दोहरा रहा हूं कि राजा को भूल से भी खोलना मत.......
वरना जो भी होगा उसके जिम्मेदार तुम लोग खुद होगे।
तीनो:- ओके हम ख्याल रखेगे।

उसके बाद हम सभी अपने-अपने रास्ते हो गए।

----------


## pkpasi

﻿मै जल्द ही कॉलेज पहुँच गया।
वहाँ जाकर मै क्लास मे घुस गया.....
आज ना तो अनु आई थी ना ज्योति।

मैने फर्स्ट लेक्चर कंप्लीट किया क्लास मे कुछ भी नही हुआ क्योकि अभी नया सेशन स्टार्ट हुआ था।

फिर मेरा भी मन नही हुआ तो मै वापस घर 2 की ओर चल दिया.....
रास्ते मे मैने सोचा कि मै भी राजा से कुछ उगलवा लूगा......
लेकिन जैसे ही मै घर2 पहुँचा मैने देखा राजा घर 3 से निकल कर भाग रहा था।

मैने जल्दी से बाइक की स्पीड बढ़ाई और राजा के पास जाकर उसके सिर पर एक पंच मारा......
और वो नीचे गिर गया मैने बाइक साइड मे लगाई और उतरकर राजा के पास पहुँचा......
और उसे पीछे से गर्दन पकड़ कर उठाया और जैसे ही मै उससे पंच मारने वाला था.....
कि उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया और मेरे पेट मे एक पंच दिया......
और फिर एक लात मुझे मारी मै थोड़ा घिस्टता हुआ पीछे जा गिरा......
राजा मेरी और आने लगा।

पर मै तैयार था और जल्दी से उछलकर उठा।
और एक टविस्टिग किक राजा के मुँह पर मारी......
फिर राजा को पीछे से पकड़ कर उठा लिया.....
और उसकी गर्दन वाली साइड मारकर पीछे की ओर नीचे गिरा दिया......
फिर मैने एक लात उसके पेट पर मारी और जैसे ही दूसरी लात मैने उसकी चेस्ट पर मारनी चाही ......
उसने मेरा पैर पकड़ लिया और मुझे पीछे की ओर उछाल दिया.......
मैं जल्दी से उठा और फिर राजा ने मुझे पंच मारना चाहा मगर मै थोड़ा सा साइड होकर आगे बढ़ा.....
और राजा की पसलियो मे एक पंच दिया फिर राजा ने मुझे और किक मारनी चाही........
मैने राजा की टाँग पकड़ कर उसके घुटनो पर अपनी कोहनी से वार किया.......
जिससे उसकी हड्डी टूट गई......
इतने मे वहाँ सोनू जस्सी और तनु भी पहुँच गए उनकी हालत काफी बुरी थी।

मैने राजा का बाजू पकड़ा और उसे भी झटका देकर तोड़ दिया.....
राजा की चीखे मोहल्ले मे गूँज गई पर किसी ने ज्यादा ध्यान नही दिया।

मै:- ये काम मुझे कल रात को ही कर देना चाहिए था.....
और राजा मै तुझे एक बात बता दू मै ही डीडी हूँ......
जिसे तू कुत्तो की तरह ढूंढ रहा था....।.
ये सुन राजा खड़ा हुआ अपनी एक टाँग से और मुझे दूसरे हाथ से मारने की कोशिश की.......
पर उसका बैलेंस बिगड़ गया तो मैने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया......
मै:- रस्सी जल गई पर बल नही गया।
फिर मैने उसका दूसरा हाथ भी तोड़ दिया।

मै:- ले जाओ और बंद कर दो इसे मै तुम से अंदर आकर बात करता हूँ।

फिर जस्सी और सोनू उसे उठाकर ले गए.....
तनु भी उनके साथ चली गई।
मैने बाइक घर 2 मे पार्क की और घर 3 की और चल पड़ा.....
जस्सी और सोनू ने राजा को फिर से बंद कर दिया था और तीनो हाल मे बैठे थे......
मुझे देखकर तीनो खड़े हो गए.....
मैने जस्सी और सोनू को थप्पड़ मारा तनु लड़की थी इसलिए।

मै:- मैने तुम लोगो से क्या कहा था कि राजा को मत खोलना.....
फिर भी इतनी बड़ी गलती तुम किसी काम के नही हो।
तनु:- डीडी हमारी बात तो सुनो।
मै:- पहले जाकर तीनो अपनी हालत ठीक करो और नहा धो कर आओ।

तीनो वहाँ से चले गए।
(तीनो जाते जाते)
सोनू:- समझता क्या है ये अपने आपको हम पर हाथ उठाया इसने।
जस्सी:- भाई बात थप्पड की नही है हमारी गलती की है.......
जो कि काफी बड़ी गलती है.....
शो ठंडे रहो।
तनु:- अगर डीडी वक्त पर नही आता तो बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत हो जाती।

फिर तीनो अपने अपने रूम मे आ गए और नहा धोकर रेडी होकर वापस हॉल मे आ गए।

फिर मैने बोलना शुरू किया।
मै:- तुम लोगो को पता है कि तुम लोगो की ये गलती हम लोगो को मौत के मुँह मे भी ले जा सकती थी.....
राजा एक प्रोफेशनल किलर है और पता नही तुम लोग कैसे जिंदा बच गए.......
या फिर उसका ध्यान सिर्फ भागने पर होगा......
अब मुझे बताओ ये राजा भागा कैसे।

तनु:-सुनो

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

कुछ देर पहले 

जब तनु सोनू और जस्सी घर 3 लौटे तब तीनो एक साथ राजा के रूम मे गए और उससे पूछताछ करने लगे पर राजा ने कुछ नही बताया।

फिर कुछ देर बाद
राजा:- तुम सब डरपोक हो अगर मेरे हाथ खुले होते तो तुम सब को चुटकी मे मसल देता।
सोनू:-ओ अच्छा!
चल मै तेरे हाथ खोलता हूँ फिर देखते है।
तनु:- नही सोनू हाथ नही खोलेगे हमे ऑर्डर है.....
जब तक वो नही आ जाते कुछ मत करना।
सोनू पीछे हट गया।

राजा:- क्यो छुप गया लड़की के पीछे....
फट्टू जा चूड़ियाँ पहन ले।
सोनू आगे बढ़ने लगा पर तनु ने उसे फिर से रोक लिया।
राजा:- कहाँ छुपा है उस लड़की के पल्लू मे......
नामर्द कही का।
सोनू:- अच्छा तो तुझे अभी बता देता हूँ......
कि कौन नामर्द है।
तनु;- सोनू कंट्रोल योरसेल्फ।
सोनू:- अब बात मेरी आपे से बाहर है.....
इतना बोल उसने आगे बढाकर हाथ खोल दिए।

यही उससे गलती हो गई राजा ने जल्दी अपने आप को आजाद करवाया......
और उठते ही सोनू को पंच किया सोनू वही लड़खड़ा कर गिर गया.....
फिर तनु आगे आई और लात घुस्सो का उपयोग करने लगी...।।
पर एक फाइटर को वो टच भी नही कर पाई......
राजा ने उसके पेट मे एक पंच दिया वो जाकर दीवार से टकराई और पेट पकड़कर वही बैठ गई.....
इधर सोनू ने दोबारा खड़ा होके एक किक राजा के चेस्ट पर मारी पर राजा हिला तक नही.....
फिर राजा ने सोनू को एक लात मारी वो भी दीवार से जा लगा.......
फिर बारी आई जस्सी की जस्सी ने 2-3 पंच राजा के मुंह पर दे मारे......
राजा थोड़ा सा हिला पर उसने जस्सी के पेट पर पंच मारा जो कि सीधा जस्सी के जख्म पर लगा......
इस तरह राजा ने दो तीन बार और किया.......
जस्सी वही पर तडपने लगा फिर राजा बाहर की ओर भागा।

हम तीनो भी मुश्किल से उठकर इसके पीछे भागे।
बाकी तो आपको सब पता ही है।

----------


## asr335704

बहुत बढ़िया ।अच्छी कहानी है। ऐसे ही शेयर करते रहे ।  :Applouse:

----------


## pkpasi

*वर्तमान मे*
*मै:- ओके सोनू तो मै तुमसे एक बात कहना चाहूँगा*
*कि तुम्हे जो इंस्ट्रक्शन मिले उसे फॉलो करो*
*नही तो नतीजा तुमने देख ही लिया है*
*और एक बात मै तुम तीनो से कहना चाहता हू*
*मै कल से तुम लोगो को ट्रेनिंग दूगा*
*तुम तीनो तैयार रहना*
*तीनो:- ठीक है*
*सोनू:- सॉरी डीडी*
*मैं :- ओके इस बार माफ किया बट आगे से ध्यान रखना*
*और एक काम करना तुम  लोग*
*अगर राजा कुछ इन्फ़ोरमेशन देता है तो ठीक है*
*नही तो उसे रात को मारकर शहर के बीचो बीच फेक देना*
*इज डेट क्लीयर*
*तीनो:- ओके डी डी*
*मै :- गुड*
*एक बात और कल हमे लाला किशोरी लाल को किडनेप करना है*
*तीनो:- बट*
*मै:- हाँ क्यूकि वो भी क्रिमिनल है*
*जस्सी:- ओके नाव वट इज दा प्लान?*
*फिर मैने उन्हे वो सब  बताया जो मुझे रूद्र ने बताया था*
*मै:- ओके तो आगे का सुनो*
*मै और तनु आगे से अटैक करेगे*
*उसके बाद सोनू और जस्सी दूसरी तरफ से हमला करेगे*
*हमे यहाँ भी यही करना है जो हमने कल रात किया था*
*पहले सब को बेहोश करना है फिर शांति से उन्हे टपकाना है*
*वो लोग 15 से 20 होगे*
*वैसे भी किशोरी लाल पहले से चोकाना हो गया होगा*
*यानि कि आदमियो की संख्या बढ भी सकती है*
*सोनू और जस्सी पहले तुम लोग उसके घर मे घुसोगे*
*आल क्लीयर किसी को कोई सवाल पूछना है*
*तनु:- डीडी पर हम उनके आदमियो को पहचानेगे कैसे*
*मै:- तनु ये मै तुम्हे पहले ही बता चूका हूँ कि वहाँ उसके आदमी पैरो मे सफेद जुते पहने हुए होगे*
*और उनके अलावा वहाँ कोई सफेद जूते नही पहनता*
*जस्सी:- वैसे डीडी अगर उसने अपना अड्डा बदल दिया होगा तो*
*मै:- डेट्स दा पॉइंट*
*पर वो ऐसा नही करेगा*
*क्योकि जहाँ तक मुझे पता है वो वही रुकेगा*
*क्यूकि उसे भी यकीन है कि राजा को पकडने वाला ये जरुर सोचेगा कि किशोरी लाल ने अपना अड्डा बदल दिया होगा*
*पर उसे नही पता इस बार उसका पाला डीडी से पडने वाला  है*
*तीनो:- ओके*
*फिर तनु ने टीवी ओन कर दिया*
*रिपोर्टर:- नमस्कार जनता*
*आज की ताजा खबर शहर का नामचीन गुंडा “राजा” कल रात से गायब है*
*और उसके साथियो की लाशे उसके अड्डे पर मिली है*
*जिससे ये लगता है कि ये किसी प्रोफेशनल का काम है*
*आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दे कि पिछले दिनो राजा के भाई राणा की लाश उसके अड्डे पर मिली थी*
*आखिर कौन है वो जो ये सब कर रहा है क्या मकसद है उसका इसके पीछे*
*क्यो वो एक एक करके इन गुंडों के पीछे पड गया है*
*आखिर इतने खून हुए*
*राजा गायब है*
*आखिर पुलिस क्या कर रही है*
*किसी के पास कोई जवाब नही है*
*आपको पल पल की खबर मिलती रहेगी*
*धन्यवाद*
*मै:- इन न्यूज वालो को भी अच्छा खासा मासला मिल गया है*
*ओके तो तुम लोग जाओ और काम पर लग जाओ*
*हम लोग बात कर ही रहे थे कि*
*अनु प्रीत ज्योति घर3 मे आ गए*
*मै:- अरे तुम लोग यहाँ*
*अनु:- हाँ हम लोग यहाँ*
*कोई प्रॉब्लम है तो वापस चले जाते है*
*मै:- अरे मेरा वो मतलब नहीं था*
*तुमको किसने बातया कि हम यहाँ है*
*प्रीत आकर मेरे गले लग गई*
*प्रीत:- वो क्या है ना भैया पहले हम कॉलेज गए थे*
*वहाँ आप नही थे फिर हमने सोचा घर2 मे होगे*
*जब हमने आपके सामने वाले घर मे पूछा तो उन्होंने बातया कि आप अपने इस घर3 मे होगे तो हम यहाँ आ गए*
*मै:- ओके*
*आओ बैठो*
*फिर मै एक सोफे पर बैठ गया*
*प्रीत मेरी गोद मे बैठ गई*
*ज्योति मेरे पास बैठ गई*
*और अनु तनु के साथ*
*प्रीत मेरे गले मे बाहे डाले हुए*
*प्रीत:- आई मिस यू सो मच भैया*
*3 दिन हो गए ना आप घर आए ना काल किया*
*मै:- सॉरी बेटू*
*मै बिजी था*
*वैसे अनु और ज्योति तुम लोग आज कॉलेज क्यो नही गई*
*अनु:- वो हमे कुछ जरुरी काम था*
*वैसे दीप “हूज दे आल आर”?*
*मै:- ओह*
*हा ये मेरे नए दोस्त सोनू तनु और जस्सी*
*और(अनु प्रीत और ज्योति कि और बारी-बारी इशारा करके)ये है अनु मेरी दोस्त*
*ये है प्रीत मेरी बेटू और बहन*
*और ये है मेरी बहन ज्योति*
*सभी ने एक दुसरे को हाय कहा*
*तनु:- वैसे डीवी( लोगो के सामने उन्हे मुझे डीवी बुलाने को कहा था ) प्रीत है क्यूट*
*मै:- हा ये मेरी एंजेल है*
*फिर कुछ  देर* *फॉर्मल बाते हुई*
*तनु और अनु घुलमिल गई*
*अनु ने तनु के कान मे कुछ कहा था* 
*प्रीत:- आज रात ठीक 9 बजे आप अभी जीजू वाले कैफे मे आ जाना कोई जरुरी काम है* 
*सभी* *वहाँ होगे* 
*मै:- पर* *ऐसा क्या काम है* 
*अनु:- पता नही*
*पर भाई ने सभी को बुलाया है*
*और परी भाभी* * आपको लेने आएगी*
*और अब कोई सवाल मत पूछना*
*क्यूकि हमारे पास और कोई जवाब नही है*
*हमे जितना बाकी लोगो ने बताया हमने तुम्हे बता दिया* 
*और एक बात अगर किसी कारण से परी भाभी नही आ पाई तो प्लीज ठीक 9 बजे पहुच जाना*
*नही तो 8 बजे भाभी आ ही जाएगी*
*मै:-ओके*
*फिर वो तीनो चली गई*
*मै उनको छोड़ने बाहर चला गया* 
*जब मै अन्दर आया तो* 
*तनु:- डीडी हमे रात को 8 बजे हैडकवाटर जाना है*
*तो क्या हम जा सकते है*
*मै:- या या वाई नॉट* 
*और तुम लोग लग जाओ तैयारी पर*
*राजा से इनफार्मेशन निकालो*
*तीनो:- ओके*
*फिर तीनो एक साथ अंदर घुस गए*
*कुछ देर बाद मै अंदर गया*
*राजा अंदर नही था* 
*पर रूम मे एक पुन्चिंग बैग लटक रहा था* 
*पर राजा की कराहने कि आवाज आ रही थी*
*मै:- राजा कहा है*
*उसकी सिर्फ आवाज आ रही है* 
*पर दिखाई नही दे रहा*
*किसी ने कोई जवाब नही दिया*
*बस सोनू ने आगे आकर पुन्चिग बैग कि जिप खोल दी*

*जब जिप खुली तो राजा निचे गिर पडा*
*उसकी हालत देख कर  मेरी हँसी छुट गई*
*मै:- गुड जॉब ऑफिसर*
*गुड जॉब*
*पर ये सब किस लिए किया* 
*जस्सी:- साले से कई बार पूछा कि कहाँ क्या है*
*कौन कहाँ क्या कन्ट्रोल करता है*
*पर इसने जवाब नही दिया*
*और हमे भी अपना बदला चाहिये था*
*तो हमने ये सब कर दिया*
*ये सुनकर मै और तेज से हँसने लगा*

----------


## pkpasi

इस कहानी का अगला अपडेट में कल अपलोड करूंगा

----------


## pkpasi

मै:- चलो कोई बात नही
अब तुम लोग इन्फोर्मेशन निकालो और हेडकवाटर पहुँचा दो
तुम लोगो को शाबाशी मिलेगी
इस इन्फोर्मेशन से उन्हे जल्दी से करवाई करने के  लिए कहो
फिर मै रूम से बाहर आ गया
और घर पहुँच गया
कुछ देर बाद दरवाजे पर नॉक हुआ
मैंने दरवाजा खोला तो एक जाना पहचाना शक्स मेरे सामने खडा था
जल्दी ही मुझे याद आ गया कि ये है कौन
ये पवित्रा माँ का वकील था
मैने उन्हे अंदर बुलाया
और पानी दिया
मै:- तो बताईए अंकल कैसे आना हुआ
और वो भी इतने सालो के बाद
वकील:- हाँ बेटा वो बात ये है कि मै आज अपनी जिम्मेदारी से मुक्त होने आया हूँ
मै:- कौन सी जिम्मेदारी अंकल
वकील:- बेटा आज तुम 19 साल के हो गए हो
आज तुम लीगली पवित्रा जी की प्रॉपर्टी के हकदार हो गये हो
तो अब अपना बिजेनस सम्भालो लो
ये प्रॉपर्टी वाली बात मेरे दिमाग से निकल गई थी
मै:- थैंक्स अंकल
फिर अंकल कुछ साईंन लेकर चले गए
और मै आराम करने लगा

इधर शहर के कोने मे एक आदमी अपने घर मे इधर से उधर टहल रहा था
गाल पर तिल
सर पर नेता वाली टोपी
सफेद कुर्ता
ऊपर जाकेट
और नीचे पैजामा
आदमी बॉस:- आखिर क्या हो रहा है ये सब
पहले राणा का मर्डर
और अब ये राजा भी कल से गायब है
आखिर हो क्या रहा है ये सब
कौन कर रहा है ये सब

तभी एक आदमी आता है
आदमी बॉस:- कुछ पता चला
आदमी 1:- नही सर
पर इतना पता चला है कि ये सब डीडी नाम  का शक्स कर रहा है
राणा भाई को भी उसी ने मारा था
और शायद कल रात राजा भाई के आदमियो को मार कर किडनेप भी किया होगा
जैसे उनके आदमियो को मारा था
उससे पता चलता है कि ये डीडी  काम है

आदमी बॉस:- आखिर कौन है ये डीडी
आखिर क्या बिगाडा है किसी ने इसका
इसकी इतनी हिम्मत कि इसने लाला किशोरी लाल से पंगा लिया
तू ऐसा कर
अपने आदमियो कि संख्या बढा दो
वैसे तो उसे लगता होगा कि मै ये जगह छोड चुका हूँ
अगर उसे इसके बारे मे पता हुआ तो
तो वो यहाँ  आएगा नही
पर तुम चेंग को बुला लेना
आदमी  1:- ठीक है लाला जी
कशोरी लाल:- आखिर कौन है ये
डीडी


इधर मै भी 8 बजे घर मे बैठा था
तभी मेरे पास सोनू का कॉल आया
सोनू:- हेलो डीडी
हमने राजा से किशोरी लाल की इन्फोर्मेशन निकल ली है
और हेडकवाटर रिपोर्ट भी कर दी
अब आगे क्या करना है
मै:- वही करो जो मैने कहा था
उसे मारकर शहर के बीचो बीच फेक दो
सोनू:- ओके

फिर मैने कॉल कट कर दिया
कुछ देर बाद मेरे घर 2 के गेट पर नोक हुआ
मैने दरवाजा खोला तो सामने परी खडी थी
बिलकुल सज धज कर
मैने उसे अन्दर बुला लिया
मै:- दी क्या बात है आखिर जो सब को कफे पे बुलाया है जीजू ने
परी:-वो तो मुझे भी नही पता
हाँ बस इतना पता है
कि वहा कोई पार्टी है
और मैने बस उनके मुँह से इतना सुना है कि कोई प्रॉफिट हुआ है
मै:- तो वह मेरा क्या काम
परी:- क्यो तुम मेरे इकलोते भाई हो
और कौन जायेगा तुम्हारे बिना
चलो ओके अब जल्दी से जाओ और ये ड्रेस पहन कर आ जाओ
परी ने मुझे एक वाइट शर्ट
ब्लैक पैन्ट और बिना बाजू वाला जैकेट दिया
जो वो अपने साथ लाई थी
मै:-पर ये क्यो
मेरे पास आलरेडी बहुत कपडे है
परी:- मैने कहा ना यही पहने है  तो पहनो
नही तो मुझसे बात मत करना मै जा रही हू
मै:- अरे दी
ओके ओके
मै जा रहा हूँ
एमोशनली ब्लैकमेल तो मत करो
इतना बोल मै बाथरूम मे घुस गया
फिर मै कुछ देर बाद बाहर आया

वो ड्रेस मुझे एकदम फिट था
और जच भी रहा था
परी:- हाय किसी कि नजर ना लगे मेरे भाई को
और अपनी आँख से काजल निकालकर ऊगली से मेरे कान के पीछे लगा दिया
मै:- अरे ये है
ऐसी भी कोई बडी बात नही है
परी:-किसने कहा
पूरी दुनिया मे मेरे भाई जैसा कोई नही
मै:- ओके ओके चले अब लेट हो रहे है
परी:-हाँ हाँ चलो
उसके बाद हम लोग निकल गए केफे की और

----------


## pkpasi

हम लोग निकल लिए केफे कि और
गाडी परी दी ही चला रही थी
रास्ते मे उन्होने आइसक्रीम पारलर पर कार रोकी
परी:- भाई जाके दो आइसक्रीम ले आओ प्लीज
मै:-पर हमे तो जाना है
परी:- पर मुझे अभी आइसक्रीम खाने का मन है
वहा जाने मे कौन सी देर हो रही है
9 बजने मे अभी 15 मिनट बाकी है
अब तुम जा रहे हो या मै जाऊ

मै:-ओके मै जाता हू
उसके बाद मै हम दोनो के लिए आइसक्रीम ले आया
हम दोनो ने 5 मिनट मे आइसक्रीम खतम कर दी
फिर परी ने गाडी चलाना शुरु कर दिया
10 मिनट बाद हम केफे मे थे
जेसे ही हम लोग गेट के पास पूछे
अचानक लाइट चली गई
परी:- ओह ये लाइट कैसे चली गई
रुको देखते है
हम दोनो अन्दर गए
परी:- अभी
अभी
कहा हो
अभी:- यहाँ हू
परी:-ये लाइट को क्या हुआ
अभी:- पता नही मैने एक लडके को देखने भेजा है
परी:- ओके
परी भी मेरे पास से आगे बढ गई
मै वही खडा था
जैसे ही मै आगे बढने वाला था
तभी लाइट आ गई
तभी एक शोर गूंजा 
जिससे मेरे चेहरे पर स्माइल आ गई
सभी एक साथ:- हैप्पी बर्थडे टू यू हैप्पी बर्थडे टू यू
मेरे चेहरे पर स्माइल आ गई
कविता मेम परी प्रीत अभी अनु अंकल ज्योति और मेरी गुडिया
सभी ने साथ मुझे विश किया

परिधि प्रीत की फ्रेंड थी
प्रीत को नही पता था परिधि मुझे जानती है
बाद मे उसे सब कुछ बताया
फिर कविता मेम ने आवाज दी
केक आ चुका था
केक काटने के पहले मैने तीन लोगो को देखा और हेरान हुआ
मै:- तुम लोग यहाँ
तुम लोग तो  काम से जाने वाले थे ना
जस्सी:- सॉरी भाई वो हमने झूठ कहा था
(तनु कि और इशारा करके) इसके कहने पर
तनु:- ( अनु की और इशारा करके) मैने इसके कहने पर झूठ बोला था
मैने अनु कि  और देखा
अनु:- मुझे भाभी और प्रीत ने कहा था तुमसे छुपाने के लिए
प्रीत:- ये सारा प्लान दी का था
परी:- मुझे बुआ ने बताया था 
तब मैने ये पार्टी प्लान कि
मै उन सब के चेहरे देख कर हस पड़ा
मुझे हस्ता देख वो भी मुस्कुरा उठे
कविता मेम:- चलो तुम लोगो का हो गया हो तो केक काट लिया जाये
फिर मैने परिधि प्रीत और परी का हाथ पकड कर केक काटा
क्यूकि ये तीनो आज मेरी जिन्दगी का हिस्सा थी
तीनो मेरी प्यारी बहने
फिर मैंने  सबसे पहले प्रीत को केक खिलाया 
फिर परिधि को उसके बाद परी को और फिर कविता मेम को खिलाया
उसके बाद चारो ने मुझे खिलाया
और परिधि प्रीत परी ने थोडा थोडा केक मेरे मुह पर भी लगाया
फिर पार्टी मे बाकी के मेहमानो को खिलाया गया
उसके बाद थोडा बहुत नाच गाना हुआ
उसके बाद खाना खा कर जाते हुए मुझे गिफ्ट देने लगे
तनु सोनू और जस्सी ने भी मुझे गिफ्ट दिया
उसके बाद मै उन्हे बाहर तक छोडने गया
मै:- (तीनो से) मेरी बात ध्यान से सुनो आज राजा का काम तमाम कर दो
पर किसी को  कानो कान खबर नही लगनी चाहिए
कि ये सब किसने किया
और हा सोनू प्लीज इस बार कोई गडबड मत करना 
सोनू:- ठीक है भाई
फिर तीनो वहा से चले गए
कुछ देर बाद हम सब भी सारे गिफ्ट लेके परी दी के घर चल पड़े
यानि कि उनके ससुराल

वहा पहुच कर हम सब बाते करने लगे
कुछ देर बाद परी प्रीत अनु और परिधि मुझे खीच कर एक रूम मे ले गए
यहाँ सभी गिफ्ट रखे थे
हमने सभी गिफ्ट खोले
किसी मे घडी थी
किसी मे मोबाइल किसी मे कुछ तो किसी मे कुछ
लास्ट मे  कुछ गिफ्ट रह गए
प्रीत:-अब यही बाकी है
 अब इन्हे भी जल्दी से खोलो
सब से पहले मैने एक गिफ्ट खोला
 वो गिफ्ट खोलते ही मैने परिधि को गले लगा लिया
क्यूकि वो गिफ्ट परिधि का था 
उस मे हम तीनो यानि कि रवि परिधि और मेरी कुछ पुरानी तस्वीरे थी
मेरी आखे थोडी नम हो गई थी
फिर मैने अगला गिफ्ट खोला
उस मे भी वैसा ही कुछ था
ये गिफ्ट मुझे परी और प्रीत ने दिया था
ये एक बडा सा फोटो फ्रेम था
जिसमे मै मेरी परी प्रीत अनु कविता मेम अभी और अंकल की पिक्स लगी थी
एक हमारी ग्रुप फोटो थी
मैने परी और प्रीत को गले से लगाया
फिर मैने अनु का  गिफ्ट खोला
उसमे एक न्यू फुल्ली अपग्रेडेड लैपटॉप था
जो अभी अभी रिलीज हुआ था
फिर मैने अंकल और कविता मेम का गिफ्ट खोला
उसमे किसी चीज कि किइस थी
देखने से बाइक की किइस लग रही थी
फिर मैने अभी का गिफ्ट खोला उस मे भी किइस थी
और वो किसी कार कि थी
फिर लास्ट मे आया सोनू तनु और जस्सी का गिफ्ट
जैसे कि मुझे उम्मीद थी उसमे वैसा ही गिफ्ट था
गिफ्ट मे एक लेटेस्ट गन थी
विद साईंलेंसर
विद लाइसेंस
अनु:- अरे ये गन किसने दी
मै:- मेरे तीन नए दोस्तो ने
परिधि:- भैया सच कहू तो यही बेस्ट गिफ्ट है आपके लिए
क्यूकि हम सब ने देखा कि आपको इसकी कितनी जरुरत है
(थोड़ी रुवासी होकर) रवि भैया के वक्तअगर आपके पास ये होती तो
आज रवि भैया हमारे साथ होते
मैने आगे बड़कर परिधि को गले लगया
मै:- किसने कहा रवि आज हमारे साथ नही है
वो आज भी हमारे साथ है
तुम्हे बताया तो है
परिधि:- फिर वो मुझसे बात क्यो नही करते
मै:- उसने कहा है न कि वो वक़्त आने पर फेस टू फेस बात करेगा
तुम्हारे सामने आकर
रुको मै एक कोशिश करता हू
(मन मे ) रवि रवि कहा है
रवि:- यही हू
मै:- तो प्लीज एक काम कर ना जैसे मुझसे माइन्ड मे बात करता है वैसे ही परिधि से कर ले
मुझसे उसे रोता हुआ नही देखा जाता
रवि:- पर
मै:-( गुस्से से) कोई पर वर नही
रवि:- ओके मेरे बाप
रवि परिधि के मन मे
उसकी आवाज मुझे भी सुनाइ दे रही है
रवि:- गुडिया
रवि कि आवाज सुन कर परिधि इधर उधर देहने देखने लगती है
परिधि:- कहाँ हो आप भैया
आप दिखाई क्यो नही ऐ रहे
आपकी सिर्फ आवाज ही सुनाई दे रही है
रवि:- गुडिया मै अभी तुझे सिर्फ सुनाई दे सकता हू
पर दिखाई नही दे सकता
वक़्त आने पर मै तुझसे फेस टू फेस बात करुगा
परिधि:- कब आएगा वो वक्त
कितने  साल हो गए आपको देखे बिना
रवि:- बहुत ही जल्दी आएगा
देखो कितनी दुबली पतली हो गई हो खाना नही खाती क्या
परिधि:- कहा भैया मै तो माँ के हाथ का खाना खा खा कर मोटी हो गई हू
पेट भरने पर भी माँ मुझे जबरदस्ती खाना खिला देती है
रवि:- अच्छा ऐसा क्या
(मुझ से) थैंक्स दीप गुडिया को माँ का प्यार दिलाने के लिए
मै:- ओए ये मेरा फर्ज था
वैसे भी गुडिया की जिम्मेदारी तूने मुझे सोफी थी
अब वो तो पूरी करनी ही थी
रवि:- चलो अब मै चलता हू 
गुड नाईट गुडिया
परिधि:- गुड नाईट भैया
रवि कि आवाज बंद हो गई
परिधि:-थैंक्स भैया
आपने रवि भैया को मुझे वापस लौटा दिया
आज एक बार फिर से मेरे दोनो भाई मेरे पास है
मै:- चलो अब चुप हो जाओ
परिधि:- वैसे बर्थडे आपका है मुझे गिफ्ट आपको देना चाहिए
पर उल्टा आपने ही मुझे गिफ्ट दे दिया
थैंक यू भैया थैंक यू सो मच
हम दोनो ने एक दुसरे को गले लगा लिया
फिर मैने परिधि के माथे पर किस किया
और फिर अचानक

----------


## pkpasi

अचानक मेरी नजर अनु प्रीत और परी पर पडी
तीनो के चेहरे पर एक डर था
हम दोनो अपने मे इतना गुम थे कि
उनका ध्यान नही रहा
जब ध्यान से देखा तो उनकी आखे भी नम थी

मै:- क्या हुआ तुम लोगो को ऐसे क्यो बैठे हो
जैसे कोई भूत देख लिया हो

परी:- प...पप.....परिधि अभी अभी किससे बात कर रही थी

मैने रवि कि पिक उठाकर परी और बाकी सब को दिखाई

मै:- इस से
ये हम दोनो का भाई है
आप लोगो से मिलने से पहले मै इन दोनो से ही तो मिला था
और मुझे चार गोली लगने के बाद भी मौत के मुह से यही शक्स निकाल के ले आया था 

प्रीत:- तो क्या यहाँ अभी भभ....भभभू.......भूत है क्या

मै:- नही बेटू यहाँ कोई भूत नही है
उसकी आत्मा बस हम सब के करीब ही घुमती है
और हर वक्त मेरे साथ रहती है

फिर मैंने रवि की परिधि से लेकर अब तक की सारी कहानी बता दी
तब जाकर उनके चेहरे का डर गायब हुआ

मै:- ओके चलो सो जाओ अब

परिधि और प्रीत:-  भैया क्या मै तुम्हारे पास सो सकती हू
मै:- ओके
चलो रूम मे चलते है

फिर सभी अपने अपने रूम मे हो लिए
और सो गए

अगले दिन

सुबह हम तीनो एक साथ ऊठे
मै जल्दी से रेडी हो कर ब्रेकफास्ट टेबल पर बैठ गया
सभी वहा मोजूद थे

मैने उनके साथ नास्ता किया
नास्ता करने के बाद हम सिटीग मे बैठ गए

और टीवी चल रहा था
और परी ऐसे ही चैनल चेंज कर रही थी

कि तभी एक न्यूज चैनल पर न्यूज आ रही थी
तभी अभी ने उसे रोक दिया

फिर सभी ध्यान से न्यूज सुनने लगे

न्यूज़:- ब्रेकिंग न्यूज कल रात किसी ने मशहूर बदमाश राजा का मर्डर कर दिया
और इस बार भी ये किसी “डीडी” का काम  है
आखिर ये डीडी है कौन
समाज के ऐसे लोगो से इसकी आखिर दुश्मनी क्या है

आपको याद दिला दे कि कुछ दिन पहले राजा के भाई राणा को किसी ने मार दिया था
और उसके अगले ही दिन राजा भी अपने अड्डे से गायब था और उसके आदमियो की लाशे मिली थी
और आज सुबह शहर के बीचो बीच राजा की लाश मिली है
पुलिस जाच करने मे लगी है
पर अभी तक उन्हे कोई सबूत नही मिला है

अभी:- अब लगता है कोई इस शहर मे भी आ गया है जुल्म के खिलाफ लडने वाला
अंकल:- सही कहा
अब शहर से कचरा साफ होगा

कविता मेम:- पर कानून कि नजर मे ये डीडी खुद को गुनहगार बना रहा है
प्रीत:- पर लोगो की नजर मे तो ये फरिश्ता बन गया है

कुछ देर सब ने इसी पर बहस की

कुछ देर बाद

मै:- ओके तो मै चलता हू
मुझे ऑफिस जाना है

कविता मेम:- ऑफिस
कौनसा ऑफिस

फिर मैने उन्हे पवित्रा माँ के बारे मे बताया

कविता मेम:- तो तुम कॉलेज कब जाओगे 

मै:- वो मै देख लुगा मेम
मै एक टाइम टेबल बना लुगा

प्रीत परिधि परी अनु :- हम भी चलेगे
मै:- ओके

जब हम जाने लगे तब

अभी:- दीप पहले अपना गिफ्ट तो देख लो
कविता मेम:- और हमारा भी

मै:- ओके

जब हम बाहर आये तो
अभी हमे गेराज मे ले गया

जब उसने गेट खोला तो मै बहुत खुश हुआ
अन्दर मेरे पसंद की कार और बाइक खडी थी

बाइक यामहा R15 थी
और कार Toyota Innova थी

ये दोनो मेरी पसंद थी

और ये भी मुझे पता था कि ये किसने किया
एक बाद मैने कार और बाइक कि चॉइस के बारे मे कविता मेम को बताया था
जब मै हॉस्पिटल मे था

मै कविता मेम के गले लग गया
फिर अभी के
और फिर अंकल के

मै:- थैंक्स टू आल ऑफ यू
आप लोगो ने कल रात से लगातार मुझे खुशी दी है

तीनो ने मुझे फिर से गले लगा लिया

प्रीत:-भैया चलो न हम इस कार से आपके ऑफिस चलते है
मै:- ओके
परी:- ड्राइव मै करुगी

मै:- दी डोंट टेक टेंशन मै ड्राइव कर लूगा
परी:- तुम करोगे
पर तुम्हे तो ड्राइविंग नही आती

मै:- मैंने ड्राइविंग सीख ले है
आप फिकर मत करो
एक मिनट

मैंने साइड मे जाकर वकील अंकल को फोन किया
मै:- हेलो अंकल मै आज ऑफिस जा रहा हू
आप भी आ जाओ
क्यूकि ऑफिस मे मुझे कोई नही पहचानता

वकील:- ओके बेटा तुम आ जाओ
मै:- ओके
मै आ रहा हू कुछ ही देर मे

 मै सब के पास वापिस आ गया

मै:- ओके तो चलो
रेडी हो

चारो:- हा हम रेडी है 
मै:- तो आ जाओ फिर

मै जाकर ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठ गया
परिधि और प्रीत दोनो मेरे साथ आगे बैठ गई
परी और अनु पीछे साथ मे कविता मेम भी बैठ गई
फिर गाडी घर से बाहर आ गई

----------


## pkpasi

गाडी घर से चल पडी
कुछ 15 20 मिनटो बाद हम लोग ऑफिस पहुच गए

ऑफिस के गेट पर ही वकील अंकल खडे थे
उन्होने वाचमैन को बोल के मेरी गाडी को अन्दर जाने दिया
और खुद भी अपनी गाडी मे बैठ के पार्किंग मे पहुच गए

हम लोग कार से बाहर निकले
वकील अंकल भी हमारे पास आ गए

वकील अंकल:- कैसे हो बेटा
और तुम्हारा स्वागत है तुम्हारे ऑफिस मे

मै:- थैंक यू अंकल
वकील:- चलो अंदर चलते है

फिर हम सब अन्दर आने लगे
ऑफिस मे 5 फ्लोर थे
व्यू काफी अच्छा था

मै:- अंकल हमारा कौन सा बिजिनेस है

वकील:- बेटा हमारी एक तो रेडीमेट कि फैक्ट्री है
जो की तुम्हारे मामा यानि कि पवित्रा जी के भाई की थी
और दूसरा हमारी एक जैवेलरी शॉप है जो कि काफी बडी है
और हमारी एक ट्रांसपोर्ट है
और हम लोग बिल्डिंग वगैरा भी बनाते है

हम लोग बाते करते हुए ऑफिस मे आ गए
ऑफिस मे घुस्ते ही हम पे फूलो कि बारिश हो गई
वकील:- स्टाफ मेम्बर ये है हमारे न्यू MD

सभी ने अच्छे से मेरा स्वागत किया
फिर वकील अंकल ने मुझे एक आदमी से मिलवाया

वकील:- दीप ये है हमारे मैनेजर मिस्टर कपूर
हमने हाथ मिलाया
(दुसरे आदमी को बुलाकर) ये हमारे अकाउंटेंट मिस्टर भारद्वाज
हमने हाथ मिलाया

मुझे मैनेजर और अकाउंटेंट से मिलकर कुछ खास अच्छा नही लगा
उनकी आखो मे मेरे लिए एक नफरत थी
जैसे मेरे आने से उनका कोई काम बिगड गया हो
खैर मैने अभी के लिए इस बात को इग्नोर किया
और वकील अंकल से बोला

मै:- ओके तो अंकल अब मुझे मेरा ऑफिस दिखाइए

फिर हम सब मेरे केबिन की और चल पड़े
जो लास्ट फ्लोर पर था
एक अच्छा खासा केबिन बना हुआ था
केबिन पे काफी पैसा लगा हुआ था
यानि कि आलिशान केबिन था
हर चीज एक्सपेंसिव थी

ये ऑफिस मुझसे ज्यादा तो मेरी बहनो और मैम को पसंद आया
केबिन मे एक रेस्ट रूम बना हुआ था

वकील अंकल हमे उस रूम मे ले गए
अन्दर एक सोफा सेट एक बेड और एक फ्रिज
कुछ किचन का सामान था
यानि कि इस मे रह भी सकते थे
इस रूम  मे अटेच्ड टॉयलेट और बाथरूम भी था

फिर हम सब ने कुछ देर ऐसे ही बाते की
वकील अंकल ने हमे ऑफिस और काम की कुछ और जानकारी दी

मै:- अंकल मुझे अपने मैनेजर और अकाउंटेंट मे कुछ गडबड सी लगी
वकील:- और वो क्यो

मै:- क्यूकि उनके चेहरे पर भले ही स्माइल थी 
पर आखो मे एक नफरत थी
जो मै देखते ही भाप गया

वकील:- गडबड तो मुझे भी लगती है
क्यूकि जिस हिसाब से हमारा हिसाब चल रहा है
उस हिसाब से ना तो प्रॉफिट मेंशन किया है
और ना काम का कोई हिसाब का रिकॉर्ड है
तुम कहो तो मै जानकारी निकालू

मै:- नही अंकल मै अपने हिसाब से इन्हे देखता हू
वकील:- ओके बेटा

फिर अंकल चले गए

परी:- भाई ऑफिस तो काफी अच्छा है
प्रीत:- हॅा भैया काफी सुन्दर भी है और बडा भी
अनु:- अब इसे अपनी मेहनत से और आगे बढाओ
अपनी पवित्रा माँ का भरोसा मत तोडना

कविता मैम:- मेरा बेटा बहुत आगे जायेगा
हम सब का नाम रोशन करेगा
दिन दुगनी रात चोगुनी तरक्की करेगा
भगवान सदा इस पर अपना साया बनाये रखे

फिर कुछ देर ऐसे ही बाते होती रही
उसके बाद हम सब घर की और निकल गए
क्यूकि लंच का टाइम हो गया था

मै लंच करके वापस आने लगा
ऑफिस को निकलने से पहले मैने सोनू जस्सी और तनु को ऑफिस बुला लिया

जल्द ही मै ऑफिस पहुच गया 
मै जाकर अपने केबिन मे बैठ गया
कुछ देर बाद चपडासी ने केबिन मे डोर नोक किया

मै:- कम इन
चपडासी :- सर आप से मिलने तीन लोग आये है
मै:- काका उन्हे अन्दर भेज दीजिए

काका बाहर चले गए
कुछ देर बाद जस्सी सोनू और तनु ऑफिस मेरे कैबिन मे आ गए

मैने उन्हे बैठने का इशारा किया 
तीनो ने बैठ कर मुझे कांगरेट्स किया

मैने काका को बुलाकर चार काफी का आर्डर किया

मै:- मैने तुम तीनो को यहाँ किसी जरुरी काम के लिए बुलाया है
पहले तो कल के काम के लिए शाबास
और दूसरा तुम्हे इस ऑफिस के मैनेजर और अकाउंटेंट की जानकारी निकलवानी है
मुझे कुछ गडबड लग रही है
ये काम जस्सी और सोनू करेगे
और तनु कुछ दिन के लिए मेरी सेक्रेटरी का काम करेगी
क्या तनु तुम्हे कोई प्रॉब्लम है

तनु:- मुझे कोई प्रॉब्लम नही है
मै:- ओके तो जस्सी और सोनू तुम लोग कब तक इनफार्मेशन निकल लोगे
जस्सी और सोनू:- कल सुबह तक सब हो जायेगा
मै:- ओके तो लग जाओ काम पर

फिर कुछ देर बाद कॅाफी आ गई
हम चारो ने कॅाफी पी
और जस्सी और सोनू बाहर चले गए

केबिन के बाहर

सोनू:- यार जस्सी ये डीडी मुझे थोडा कमीना लग रहा है
कही मेरी तनु के साथ कुछ ऐसा वैसा करके पटा न ले

जस्सी:- एक बात डीडी कुछ भी ऐसा वैसा कुछ नही करेगा
दूसरा डीडी भले ही कुछ न करे
पर तनु का कोई भरोसा नही
अगर उसका दिल डीडी पर आ गया तो तेरा पता कट गया समझ
और तीसरी बात ये तेरी गलती है कि तू तनु को प्रपोस नही कर पा रहा
इसमे ना डीडी की गलती है ना तनु की
सारी गलती तेरी है

सोनू:-शायद तू सही कह रहा है
मै कल ही तनु को प्रपोस करुगा
जस्सी:- और एक बात कभी भी डीडी के बारे मे गलत मत सोचना
क्यूकि वो एक सच्चा इंसान है
वो कभी किसी चीज मे पहल नही करता
जितना मुझे उसके बारे मे पता चला है उस हिसाब से वो तनु कि तरफ ऑख उठाकर भी नही देखेगा
उसे टच करना तो दूर की बात है
चल अब काम पर लग जा

दोनो ने एक एक पिक ले ली अकाउंटेंट और मैनेजर की चोरी से और लग अपने काम पर
देखते है ये कौन सा झंडा गाडते है

कुछ देर बाद केबिन मे

मै:- चलो तनु जैवेलरी शॉप और फैक्ट्री हो कर आए

फिर हम दोनो ऑफिस से निकल गए
मैने पहले गाडी जेवेलरी शॉप की और ले ली
वहां का स्टाफ कैसा है और कैसे काम करता है
कस्टमर से कैसे बीहेव करता है

----------


## pkpasi

In The Car On The Road

मै:- तनु तुमसे एक बात करनी है
तनु:- एक नही दो बात पुछो
मै:- ओके तो प्लीज बुरा मत मानना 
तुम्हे सोनू कैसा लगता है

तनु ने पहले मेरी तरफ देखा फिर बोली
तनु:- बिलकुल लल्लू
बेवकूफ
पर दिल का साफ है
कभी किसी का बुरा नही चाहता
न ही किसी के लिए कोई बात दिल मे रखता है
हॉ बस थोडा सनकी है
बेवकूफ तो एक नंबर का हमे कई बार इनसे प्रॉब्लम मे फसाया है
पर एक बात मै तुम्हे बताती हू
उसे कभी अजमा के देख लेना एक बार कहने पे अपनी जान दे जायेगा

मै:- ओके तो एक बात का और जवाब दे दो
तुम किसी से प्यार करती हो
तनु:- (उदास होकर) नही
मै:- झूठ
तनु:- तुम्हे किसने कहॉ
मै:- क्या तुम सच मे किसी से प्यार नही करती
तनु:- नही
मै:- सोनू से भी नही
तनु:- नही

ये बोल जब उसको सवाल समझ मे आया तो वो मेरी और देखने लगी

मै:- कब तक यू ही झूठ बोलती रहोगी

इस दौरान वो सिर्फ मेरी ऑखो को देख रही थी
मै:- अब झूठ मत बोलना
क्या तुम्हरी बातो से और तुम्हारा सोनू को आस भरी नजरो से देखना 
मै नोट कर चुका हू
बोलो अब भी झूठ बोलना है
तनु:- ल...ल....लेकिन
तुमने कब ओब्जरव किया मुझे

मै:-मै सब तरफ हर किसी पे अपनी नजर रखता हू
अब बोलो
तनु:-हॉ मै सोनू से प्यार करती हू
अपनी जान से ज्यादा 
पर क्या फायदा मेरा प्यार तो सिर्फ एक तरफा है
सिर्फ मै सोनू से प्यार करती हू वो तो नही करता
ना ही उसने कभी मेरी भावनाओ को समझा

मै:- तुमने अभी अभी कहॉ ना कि वो लल्लू है बेवकूफ है
और मै तुम्हे अगर एक खबर दू तो तुम अपने आप को सम्भालना

तनु:- कैसी खबर
मै:- है एक खबर
बस अपने आप को सम्भालना
कही ऐसा ना हो हॉर्ट अटैक आ जाये
और सोनू और जस्सी मेरी जान ले ले

तनु:- आखिर ऐसी कौन सी खबर है
मै:- तो सुनो
सोनू भी तुमसे प्यार करता है
पर बताने से डरता है

मेरी इस बात ने तनु पर बंदूक की गोली का असर किया
वो मेरी बात सुनकर पीछे हो गई और एकदम से ऐसे सीट से अपनी पीठ जोर मे मारी
जैसे किसी ने उसे सच मे गोली मार दी
और लगातार हिचकिया लेनी शुरु कर दी

मैने तुरंत ब्रेक लगाये
पास मे एक किरयाना स्टोर था
वहॉ से जल्दी से एक पानी की बोतल ले आया
और तनु को दिया

मै:- क्या हुआ तनु लगा न झटका
मैने क्या कहॉ था
अपने आप को सम्भालना

तनु मेरी और देखने लगी
वो अभी भी हिचकिया ले रही थी

तनु:- क्या तुम( हिच ) सच( हिच ) कह रहे हो
मैने तनु को और पानी पिलाया जिस से उनकी हिचकिया रुक गई

मै:- हॉ बिलकुल सच
तनु:- लेकिन तुम्हे कैसे पता
मै:- मैने कहॉ ना मै सब पर नजर रखता हू
वैसे बंदा अच्छा है
और हॉ मुझे यकीन तब हुआ जब मैने तुम्हे सेक्रेटरी बनाने को कहॉ 
तब उसकी आखो मे तुम्हारे लिए फिकर थी
और साथ मे मेरे लिए जलन और गुस्सा भी था
शायद उसे अब तक यही लग रहा होगा कि मै तुम्हारे साथ कोई गलत हरकत करुगा
या मै कही तुम पर लाइन न मारू
और तुमने मुझे हॉ कर दी तो 
ऐसे कई सारे सवाल उसके मन मे होगे
तनु:- तुम्हे ऐसा क्यो लगा कि उसके मन मे ये सारे सवाल होगे

मै:- ओके तो जब वो तुम्हे प्रपोस करेगा 
उसके बाद तुम उससे ये पूछ सकती हो कि वो ये सब सोच रहा था या नही
तुम्हारा जवाब तुम्हे मिल जायेगा
ये मै दावे के साथ कह सकता हू क्यूकि कोई अगर किसी से प्यार करता है
और उसका प्यार किसी के साथ इतना टाइम रहे तो अपने आप ऐसे विचार उसके मन मे उठने लगते है
और ये लो आ गई शॉप

मैने गाडी पार्क की
फिर मै और तनु कार से निकल के शॉप मे जाने लगे

मै:-तनु यहाँ कैसे काम होता है ये जानने के लिए मै छोटा सा ड्रामा करुगा
तुम साथ देना
तनु:- ओके

शॉप के मेन काउंटर पर सूट बूट मे एक आदमी खड़ा था
आदमी:- हॉउ मै ई हेल्प यू सर
मै:- भाई जी मुझे और मेरी दोस्त को यहाँ काम पर लगना है
उसके लिए तो आपको रजनी मैम से बात करनी होगी
मै:- कहॉ है वो

तभी वह एक लड़की कि आवाज आई
लड़की:- क्या हुआ पार्थ
पार्थ:- मैम ये दोनो यहाँ पर काम पे लगना चाहते है
रजनी:- ओके तो मै देखती हू 
तुम और कस्टमर को देखो

रजनी हमारे पास आ गई और पार्थ वहॉ से चला गया

रजनी:- ओके तो बताओ तुम लोग यहाँ काम पे क्यो लगना चाहते हो
मै:- हम दोनो को काम की जरूरत है
रजनी:- अगर मेरी सलाह मानो तो कही और जॉब ढूंढ लो
तनु:- वो क्यो
क्या कारन बता सकती है आप

रजनी:- तो सुनो
यहाँ का मैनेजर थोडा ठरकी है
उसकी वजह से न जाने कितनी लडकिया आई और जॉब छोड कर चली गई
इतना बडा हो गया है कि उसे बोलने तक की अक्ल नही है
और लडको के साथ भी बुरा व्यवहर करता है
ये जो पार्थ नाम का लडका यहाँ से गया है
इसने कल उससे कुछ रूपये उधर मागे 
तो उसने इतनी घटिया बात कही की बेचारा शर्मशार हो गया और कल से नया काम ढूढने लग गया
जब भी इसे काम मिल जायगा ये जॉब छोड देगा
मैनेजर तो कभी कभी कस्टमर को भी उल्टा सीधा बोलता है

मै:-तो आप क्यो जॉब कर रही है यहाँ
रजनी:- मै मजबूरी मे ये काम कर रही हू
मै भी असल मे नयी जॉब ढूढ रही हू
तनु:- तो आप ने हमे ये सब क्यो बताया
रजनी:- क्यूकि मै नही चाहती तुम लोगो के साथ वैसा सलूक हो 
मै:- आपने कहॉ तक पढाई की है
रजनी:- MBA
हम लोग गरीब परिवार से 
जैसे तैसे MBA की
कई जगह जॉब अप्लाई किया पर कही भी सीट नही मिली
तो यहाँ आ गई
मै:- ओके आपको नई जॉब मिल गई
You Are Appointed to personal Secretary Of The MD of Pavitra Group of Companies

और तनु अब तक तुम्हे तुम्हारा काम पता चल गया होगा 
तनु हॉ मे सिर हिला कर आगे चली गई और सीधा मैनेजर के ऑफिस मे घुस गई

मैने जस्सी को फोन करके बुला लिया
मैने पार्थ को भी बुला लिया

मै:-पार्थ तुम आज से और अभी से इस शॉप के नये मैनेजर 
पार्थ और रजनी मेरे मुँह की और की और देख रहे थे
मै:- ऐसे मत  देखो यार I am the owner of that shop

उन दोनो के पीछे से बाकी लोग तालिया बजाने लगे
और उन्हे कोन्गरेट करने लगे
तभी तनु भीड मे से एक आदमी को घिसटते हुए ला रही थी

और लाकर उस आदमी को मेरे कदमो मे फेक दिया

मैनेजर:- कौन हो तुम तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई मुझ पर हाथ उठाने की
मै अभी पुलिस को फोन करता हू

मैंने उसका कॉलर पकड लिया और बोला

मै:- I am your boss owner of Pavitra Jewellers
मेरी बात सुन मैनेजर साइलेंट हो गया
मै:- क्यो पार्थ क्या यही है वो
और मुझे बताओ इसने क्या कहॉ था तुमसे
झिझको मत

पार्थ:- कल जब मैने इससे कुछ पैसे उधार मागे क्यूकि मेरी बहन की कॉलेज फीस जमा करनी थी
तब इसने कहॉ कि मै अपनी बहन को इसके पास भेज दू
ये कहते हुए उसकी आखो से आसू आ गए

पार्थ कि बात सुनकर मैने मैनेजर के मुह पर एक पंच मारा
जिस से वो गिर पड़ा
मै:- पार्थ जाओ अपना गुस्सा निकालो इसपर

फिर पार्थ लात गुस्सो से उसे मारने लगा
कुछ देर बाद मैने उसे साइड किया
तब तक जस्सी भी आ गया

मै:-  इंस्पेक्टर ले जाओ इसे और इनफार्मेशन निकालो
अच्छे से धुलाई करना इसकी
जस्सी उसे लेके चला गया

मैने अपने जेब से कुछ पैसे निकाल के पार्थ को दे दिए
मै:- जाके अपनी बहन की फीस जमा करवा देना
और अच्छे से शॉप को सम्भालना तुम्हारी जिमेदारी

पार्थ:- Sure sir
फिर मैने रजनी को भी कुछ पैसे दिए
मै:- रजनी तुम भी कल से काम पर आ जाना
और इन पैसो से तुम कुछ मिठाइया ले जाना
तुम्हारे घर वालो के लिए
और हम लोग वापस चल पडे फैक्ट्ररी की ओर

----------


## superidiotonline

> बाबा जी आप किस भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं


रशियन।

रशिया से यहाँ पर अश्लीलता की दूकानदारी करने आया था। हमने रशियन में डाँट-डपटकर भगा दिया।

----------


## pkpasi

इधर मै और तनु फैक्ट्री की और निकल गए
वहा परिधि अपने घर पहुच गई थी
सिटींग मे ही कनिका दी मिल गई
कनिका – कहा गई थी छोटी
परिधि –दी वो मै
वो मै
कनिका – क्या वो मै!!! वो मै!!!! लगा रखा है
सच सच बोल कि उस “मनहूस” की बर्थडे पार्टी मे गई थी
परिधि – बाय!!! मुझे आपसे कोई बात नही करनी
और एक बात मेरे भैया “मनहूस “ नही है 
समझी आप
आप मुझसे बडी है 
इसलिए मै आपसे झगडा नही करना चाहती 
और मुझे ये भी पता है
कल आपने भैया को आपकी जान बचाने के लिए थप्पड मारा
शेम ओन यू
मै पागल थी जो आपके पीछे लग कर उनको बुरा भला कहती रही
बेहतर यही होगा कि आप मेरे भैया के लिए कुछ भी उल्टा सीधा मत बोलना

कनिका – कहा गए तेरे संस्कार जो चाची ने तुझे दिए है
अपनी बडी बहन से ऐसी बात करती है
एक ही दिन मे उस कमीने का तुझ पर इतना असर हो गया

कनिका की बात सुनकर परिधि उसके पास गई और उसके चेहेरे के आगे उंगली करके 

परिधि – मैने बोला ना मेरे भाई के लिए उल्टा सीधा मत बोलना
और आप मुझसे संस्कारो की बात करती हो
जिसने आज तक अपने किसी रिश्तेदार से अच्छे बात नही की 
अरे रिश्तेदार तो छोडो 
अपने सगे भाई के मरने की दुआ मागती है
मुझे पता है आपको कभी मेरी बातो की समझ नही आएगी 
क्या आप बदिमाग
नकचढ़ी और घमंडी हो
ना तो आपके सीने मे दिल है और ना ही प्यार नाम की कोई चीज
मै आपको एक बार और कह रही हू
मेरे भाई को कुछ मत कहना समझी
इतना बोलकर परिधि अपने कमरे मे चली गई
कनिका भी अपने कमरे मे चली गई
##### कनिका का कमरा #######
कनिका बेड पर बैठी थी और अपने आप से बोले जा रही थी
कनिका –उस “मनहूस” ने आज मेरी इकलौती बहन परिधि मुझसे छीन ली
आखिर ऐसा कौन सा जादू कर दिया उस कमीने ने
जो आज वो मुझसे ऐसे बाते कर रही थी
दीप तूने ये अच्छा नही किया
आज तुम मेरे लिए मर गए
पहले तो मै सिर्फ तुझसे नफरत करती थी और अब तो तुम मेरे लिए मर गए हो अब
पहले मुझे परिधि से बात करनी होगी
शाम को बात करती हु
वो ऐसे ही बोलती रही

और इधर हम फैक्ट्री पहुच गए
अंदर हमने पूरा जयाजा लिया 
फैक्ट्री मे कोई गडबड नही थी सारा काम अच्छे से चल रहा था

वहा से हम वापिस ऑफिस आ गए
वहा कुछ देर काम करके हम घर 2 की और निकल गए

जल्दी ही हम घर2 पहुच गए
मैने कॉल करके सोनू और जस्सी को भी बुला लिया
वो दोनो भी आ गए

मै -  तो दोस्तो रेडी हो जाओ
हमे आज किशोरी लाल की खटिया खडी करनी है
तनु – हम तो रेडी है
कब निकला है

मै – बस 15 मिनट मे
ओके तैयार हो जाओ

फिर हम सब 15 मिनट बाद निकल गए अपने अगले मिशन पर
######################################
इधर किशोरी लाल के सारे अड्डो पर पुलिस की रेड पड चुकी थी
 वो अब तक पूरी तरह बोखला चुका था
उसे ये भी पूरा यकीन था कि ये कम डीडी का है
उसका इतना नुकसान सिर्फ डीडी की वजह से हुआ था
अब वो किसी भी तरह डीडी से बदला लेना चाहता था
पर उसे ये पता नही था कि डीडी कौन है
और अब बेचारा पता करके भी क्या करता
डीडी खुद जो आ रहा था 
*************************************
इधर हम भी अपने सही पते पर पहुच गए थे
हम लोगो को कोई भी पहचान नही सकता था
अब जल्दी ही किशोरी लाल की बैंड बजने वाली थी

मैने तनु जस्सी और सोनू को लाला किशोरी लाल के गैंग के आदमियो का हुलिया दिखा दिया था

फिर सोनू और जस्सी दूसरी और चले गए
और अपनी अपनी पोजिशन ले ली
नीचे गली मे कुल 8 आदमी थे
और एक छत पर खडा था
हम लोगो ने पोजीशन ली
और अब टाइम था एक्शन का

----------


## pkpasi

मैने पहले सावधानी से आगे बढा
तनु मेरे साथ ही चल रही थी

दो लोग बस हमसे कुछ आगे ही थे 
थोडा आगे जाकर हम लोग अलग हो गए
क्युकि हमारे आगे वाले दोनो आदमी गली के दोनो साइड खडे थे
छोटे छोटे राउंड लगा रहे थे

अभी उनकी पीठ हमारी तरफ थी
और उनके आगे दो और आदमी थे
जो कि हमारी और मुह करके राउंड लगा रहा था
सभी एक नंबर के बदमाश लग रहे थे
तभी
ऐसे ही लाला ने इन्हे काम पर थोडे ही रखा था
हम उन दो आदमियो से आगे निकलने वाले थे पर उससे पहले हमने आस पास का जायजा लिया
हमारे दोनो साइड के दो घरो खुले थे

मै – ( ब्लूटूथ पर ) अटैक
जैसे ही वो चारो पलटे हमने अपना काम कर दिया
जो पीछे वाले दो थे
उनके मुह हमने क्लोरोफोर्म वाले रुमाल से बांध दिया
और फुर्ती से आगे उन घरो में घुस गए
इधर मैने एक आदमी की गर्दन पकड कर मरोड दी 

और उधर तनु ने
जस्सी और सोनू ने भी वैसा ही किया 
पर इस सब मे उन चारो को भी पता चल गया कि उनके चार साथी गायब है
और उनको ये भी पता लग गया था कि हम उन्हे लेके कहाँ है
इसलिए उन्होने अपनी अपनी गन निकाल ली
और जहाँ हम थे वह एक एक करके बड़ने लगे
मैने तनु सोनू और जस्सी को भी गन निकालने को कहा
हम चारो एक दुसरे से कांफ्रेंस कॉल के जरिए कनेक्टेड थे

हमने भी पोजिशन ले ली
मै – दोस्तो साइलेंसर लगा लो
जैसे ही मै फायर बोलू
चारो एक साथ निकले
निशाना होगा या तो गला या सिर 
तुम्हारी मर्जी और शूट कर देना
तीनो – ओके

मै – 1......2.....3...... फायर

हम चारो फुर्ती से एक साथ बाहर निकले
मैने तनु ने और सोनू ने तो अच्छा निशाना लगाया
पर जस्सी का निशाना चूक गया

गोली...
उस एक आदमी के कान को छूकर निकल गई
फिर उस आदमी ने जस्सी पर फायर कर दिया
जस्सी गुलाटी खाते हुए साइड हो गया
इधर सोनू ने अपना कर दिया
सोनू ने उस बचे हुए आदमी को अपना शिकार बना लिया

उधर जो छत पर खडा था
वो आदमी भी उसी तरफ आ गया
क्यूकी उसने भी आवाज सुन ली थी

मुझे इस बात का अंदाजा था
मैने तुरंत उपर की और निशाना साध लिया
जैसे ही एक आदमी छत पर आया 
मैंने उसके सिर को निशाना बनाया
और वो वही ढेर हो गया
पर ये क्या
एक और आदमी छत पर आ गया 
उसने मुझ पर फायर कर दिया
मै दीवार की साइड हो गया
पर एक और गोली चलने की आवाज आई उधर जस्सी ने मुझ पर गोली चलाने वाले को शूट कर दिया

उधर किशोरी लाल गोलियो की आवाज सुन कर पूरी तरह डर गया था
उसे यकीन नही हो रहा था
कि कोई उसके अड्डे पर आ गया है
किशोरी लाल – चेग जाओ और खत्म कर दो उसे
चेग – ओके सर
फिर चेग हमारी तरफ आने लगा

इधर
मै - जस्सी और तनु तुम दोनों छत के उपर से घर के अंदर जाओ
मै और सोनू नीचे से आते है

वो दोनो ओके बोलकर एक घर में घुस गएऔर एक छत से दूसरी छत पर कूदते हुए किशोरी लाल की छत पर पहुच गए

वहाँ एक और आदमी बैठा था
तनु ने उसे शूट कर दिया
क्युकि ये जस्सी और तनु पर हमला करने वाला था

इधर मै और सोनू नीचे गेट पर खडे हो गए मैने सोनू को गेट खोलने के लिए कहा 
जैसे हे सोनू ने गेट खोला तभी एक लात उसके सीने पर पडी

सोनू पीछे आ गिरा
पर मैने उसे पकड़ लिया 
सामने एक चाईनीज चपड गंजू खडा था
मिअने सोनू को साइड किया
मै और चेग सामने थे

चेग ने फुर्ती दिखाते हुए मुझ पर ट्विस्टिंग किक्स बरसाना शुरु कर दिया
मै उसके हर वार से बचता रहा
वो लगातार मुझ पर किक बरसा रहा था
मैंने बीच में सोनू को देखा
मै – सोनू तुम अंदर जा कर तनु और जस्सी की मदद करो
सोनू -  पर तुम अकेले
मै –मै इसे संभाल लुगा
तुम जाओ
सोनू -  ओके
इतना बोल कर सोनू ने अंदर की और दौड लगा दी 
उधर जस्सी और तनु सीढ़ियो उतर रहे थे 
सीढियो के नीचे दो आदमी खडे थे
जस्सी और तनु ने दोनो को शूट कर दिया वो वही ढेर हो गए

फिर दोनों एक एक रूम चेक करने लगे
तभी दो आदमियो ने जस्सी और तनु के सिर पर पीछे से गन तान दी

एक आदमी – गन नीचे फेक ओ नही तो दोनो को शूट कर दुगा
तभी पीछे से सोनू ने दोनो को फ्लाइंग किक दी
सोनू – सालो मेरी तनु और मेरे भाई पर गन तानोगे
अभी बताता हु
फिर सोनू ने दोनो को शूट कर दिया
सोनू – तनु ठीक तो हो
और जस्सी भाई तू भी ठीक है
दोनो – हम ठीक है
जहा जस्सी के चेहरे पर स्माइल थी वही तनु हैरान थी
क्युकि सोनू इन्डारैक्टैली अपने प्यार का इजहार कर दिया था
सोनू – चलो जल्दी करो उस किशोरी लाल को बंदी बनाओ
बहार डीडी उस चाईनीज बिल्ले से भिडा हुआ है
फिर तीनो ने किशोरी लाल के सारे कमरो को छान मारा पर वो नही मिला
बस एक ही कमरा बचा था
तीनो सावधानी से दरवाजे के एक एक और खडे हो गए
और सोनू ने धीरे दे नोब घुमाया
और दरवाजे को धक्का दे दिया
कि तभी अंदर से गोलिया चलने लगी
एक साथ ठाय ठाय करके कुल 9 गोली चली

फिर तीनो एक साथ कमरे में घुसे
और 4 गोलिया चलाई 
2 गोलिया किशोरी लाल के दोनो टांगो में लगी और 2 उसकी बाजुओं मे

फिर जस्सी और सोनू ने उसे क्लोरोफॉर्म सुघा कर बेहोश कर दिया
और बेड पर पडी चादर मे बांध लिया
फिर जस्सी ने उसे कंधे पर उठा लिया
और तीनो बाहर की और चलने लगे

इधर चेग लगातार मुझ पर वार कर रहा था
मैंने सोचा अब खेल करना चाहिए
चेग बार बार मेरे चेहरे और सीने को अपनी किक्स और पुनच्स का निशाना बनाने की कोशिश कर रहा था
मै हर बार उसका वार रोक रहा था
फिर मैने थोडा पीछे हटकर एक किक चेग के पेट पर मारी वो पीछे गिर पडा
पर वो फुर्ती से लेटे लेटे ही जम्प मार कर खडा हुआ
फिर चेग एक बार और मेरी तरफ बढा
पर मै तैयार था
जैसे ही चेग ने मुझे फ्लाइंग किक मारने के लिए उछला
मै साइड हुआ और एक किक उसकी पीठ पर दे मारी
और अपने पैर से जुते के पास से चाकू निकला लिया
जैसे ही चेग अबकी बार मेरे पास आया 
और मुझे पंच मारने के लिए नजदीक आया
मैने उसका हाथ पकड कर मरोड दिया
और चाकू उसकी गर्दन मे घोप दिया
उसके बाद उसके अंडरआर्म मे
फिर एक बार उसकी किडनी मे
और फिर सामने आके सीने मे दिल वाली जगह पर घोप दिया

अब चेग भगवान को प्यारा हो गया था
मै – दोस्तो जल्दी बाहर आ जाओ मै गाडी ला रहा हु
मै भागकर गाडी के पास गया और जल्दी से लाकर किशोरी लाल के घर के आगे रोकी
तब तक जस्सी सोनू और तनु बाहर आ गए थे
जस्सी ने किशोरी लाल को डिग्गी में डाला और तीनो जल्दी से गाडी मे बैठ गए
फिर मैने गाडी वहा से भगा ली
आस पास के लोग बस वह तमाशा देखते रह गए

----------


## pkpasi

हम लोग किशोरी लाल को लेकर वहा से निकल गए
कोई कुछ नही कर सका

हम फुल स्पीड मे घर पहुच गए
मैने जल्दी से कार अंदर पार्क की
और किशोरी लाल को गाडी से निकाला और चल दिये अदर की ओर
हम लोग सीधा अदर अपने टोर्चेर रूम मे चले गए
और वहा जाकर सोनू ने किशोरी लाल को खोल दिया

और फिर हम लोगो ने उसकी गोलिया निकाली जो लगी थी 
उसे गोलिया निकालने का बिलकुल भी पता नही चला क्युकी वो बेहोश हो चूका था

इधर हमने किशोरी की मरहम पट्टी की और उधर रूद्र किशोरी के अड्डे पर पहुच गया था
क्युकी वो भी किशोरी को अरेस्ट करने आया था

पर वहा की हालत देख कर वो भी दंग रह गया
और वहा पर एक निशान बना हुआ था “डी डी”
जो हमेशा बनाया जाता था

रूद्र समझ भी नही पा रहा था कि ये “डीडी” कौन है
फिर उसने सारी लाशो को एम्बुलेंस मे हॉस्पिटल भेज दिया और घर के हर कोने की अच्छे से तलाशी ली
पर उससे कोई सबूत नही मिला
इसलिए वो वापिस आ गया

#### इधर मै किशोरी लाल को होश मे ले आया
मै:- किशोरी लाल
किशोरी लाल :-  (दर्द भरी आवाज मे डरते हुए) कौन हो तुम और मुझे कहा लाये हो
और किस लिए लाए हो
मै:-(गुस्से मे) चुप एकदम चुप
जो पूछुगा सिर्फ उसी बारे मे जवाब देना
किशोरी लाल:- पर किस लिए
मै अपनी जगह से खडा हुआ और किशोरी लाल के पास जाकर मैने एक थप्पड मारा

वो कुर्सी समेत नीचे गिर पडा
मै उसके पास घुटने पर बैठ गया

मै:-( गुस्से मे चिल्लाते हुए ) मैने कहा न जो मै पुछु सिर्फ उसी का जवाब देना
उसके बिना तुम्हारे मुह से और कुछ नही निकला चाहिए

मेरा ये रूप देखकर एक बार तो मेरे तीनो दोस्त भी काप गए
क्यूकी उन्होने मुझे कभी गुस्सा मे नही देखा था
सोनू और जस्सी ने उसे कुर्सी समेत उठाया
मै:- ओके तो तुम कनिका वर्मा को क्यो मारना चाहते थे
किशोरी:- कौन कनिका वर्मा
मै:- कनिका वर्मा टॉप १० बिजनेसमेंस मे से वन वाले दिनेश वर्मा की बेटी
किशोरी:- पर तुम्हे उससे क्या
मैने एक थप्पड मारा वो फिर से गिर पडा
मै:- मैने कहा ना जो मैने पूछा उसका जवाब दे
क्यो मारना चाहता था कनिका वर्मा को
किशोरी:- दिनेश वर्मा ने मेरा टेंडर मुझसे छीन लिया था बस उसी लिए मैने उससे बदला लेने के लिए कनिका को मरवाना चाहा
ब्रिजेश वर्मा की बेटी को भी मैने ही किडनैप करवाया था
किशोरी लाल दुसरे थप्पड के बाद सब कुछ तोते की तरह बोलने लग गया
बस ये २ बाते सुनकर दीप ने अपना गुस्सा बाहर निकल दिया
और धडा धड मारने लगा किशोरी को
लगातार 10 मिनट बाद किशोरी लाल की हालत बहुत खराब थी
वो सास भी मुश्किल से ले पा रहा था
मैने उसे छोड दिया
मै:- जस्सी
पर वो तो एक दम हैरान था मेरे इस रूप से
मै:- ( चिल्लाकर) जस्सी सुनाई नही देता क्या तुझे
जस्सी होश मे आया और जल्दी से मेरे पास आ गया
मै:- इसको भी राजा की तरह शहर के बीचो बीच फेक आना
जस्सी:- ओके
मै:- ओके तो तुम काम खतम करो
मै फ्रेश होकर आता हु
फिर मै बाहर आ गया रूम से और निकल गया घर २ की और

उधर मेरे घर मे कनिका दी
अपने रूम मे घूम रही थी
कनिका:- अब काफी वक्त हो गया है अब मुझे जाकर छोटी से बात करनी चाहिए
और उस कमीने के बारे मे बाद मे सोचूगी

फिर कनिका परिधि के रूम की और चल दी परिधि के रूम के बाहर आकर उसने रूम नॉक किया
परिधि:- कम इन
कनिका:- (अंदर आते हुए) छोटी मुझे तुमसे बात करनी है
परिधि:- बोलो दी
कनिका:- छोटी दोपहर के लिए सॉरी
मुझे दीप के बारे मे तुझसे ऐसे बात नही करनी चाहिए थी
परिधि:- दी मुझे भी आपसे माफी मागनी है मैने आपसे ऐसे बात की
कनिका:- नही छोटी ऐसी कोई बात नही है तू अपनी जगह पर सही थी
परिधि:- नही दी फिर भी मै आपसे छोटी थी 
सॉरी
फिर दोनो गले लग गई

आप लोग सोच रहे होगे कि परिधि और कनिका के बीच इतनी जल्दी सुलह कैसे हो गई
इसका कारण है कि अगर हम एक घर के सदस्य है और काफी समय साथ बिताया है तो ज्यादा देर एक दुसरे से गुस्सा नही रह सकते
यही वजह थी कि वो एक दुसरे से इतनी जल्दी मान गई
######इधर#########
मै फ्रेश हो गया और घर ३ आ गया
जस्सी तनु और सोनू सोफे पर बैठे थे
मै भी उनके साथ बैठ गया और सोफे पर बैठ कर आँखे बंद करके सिर पीछे को कर लिया

वो तीनो मेरी और गौर से देख रहे थे मुझे भी इस बात का एहसास था मैने वैसे ही बैठे बैठे बोला
मै:- पूछो तुम लोगो को जो जानना है क्यूकी मै तब से तुम लोगो की सवालिया नजरो को देख रहा हु

----------


## pkpasi

मै:- तो पुछो क्या पुछना है
जस्सी :- भाई तुम्हे आज पहली बार गुस्से मे देखा
तनु:- हा दीप हम रीज़न जान सकते है
मै:- ओके सुनो
परिधि को तो तुम लोग जानते ही हो और रही कनिका की बात तो वो मेरी सगी बहन है
ये उन तीनो के लिए बहुत बड़ा झटका था
ये लोग जब से आये थे मैंने इन्हें बहुत सारे झटके दिए थे
सोनू:- तो क्या तुम्हारी फैमली भी है
तो फिर
मै:- हा मेरी फॅमिली भी है  लेकिन मै उनके साथ नही रहता इसका भी एक कारण है
जस्सी:- तो भाई ये भी बता दो कि क्या कारण है जो तुम अपनी फॅमिली के होते हुए इतना बडा घर होने के बाद भी अकेले रहते हो छोटे से घर मे
मै:- ओके तो सुनो बहुत दिन तक मै भी तुम लोगो से ये बाते दबा कर नहीं रख पाउगा
फिर मैंने शुरू से लेके उन्हें अब तक की अपनी साडी कहानी बता दी जिसे सुनकर उन तीनो की आखो में आसू थे
मै:- ओके तो ये सब छोडो
ये बताओ मेनेजर और अकाउंटेंट के बारे में क्या पता चला
जस्सी:- यही की तुमने हमें उसके बारे में इनफार्मेशन निकालने को कहा तभी हमने उसके पीछे “आई बी” के कुछ डिटेक्टिव लगा दिए और उनके बारे में काफी कुछ पता चला है
सोनू:- मेनेजर तुम्हरी ट्रांसपोर्ट के जरिये ड्रग्स का इम्पोर्ट एक्सपोर्ट करता है और इस काम को वो कई सालो से कर रहा है
जस्सी:- और वो अकाउंटेंट भी घपलेबाज है अब तक उसने 200 करोड़ का घपला किया है कुछ घपले उसने बिल्डिंग के हिसाब में किया और कुछ जेवेलरी शॉप के मेनेजर के साथ मिल ले किया अकाउंटेंट के बारे में आधी  जानकारी मुझे शॉप के मेनेजर ने दी है
मै:- ओके तो एक काम करो हमारे ऑफिस के मेनेजर के अकाउंट में कितने रुपए है
सोनू:- जहा तक मुझे जानकारी है उस हिसाब से उसके अकाउंट में अभी 450 करोड़ है
मै:- ओके तो मुझे उसके अकाउंट डिटेल्स दो और साथ में ये भी पता करो कि इस शहर कितने ऐसे घर है जो अनाथ आश्रम है जिनको पैसो की जरुरत है
अनाथ आश्रम सभी होगे ही कुछ लोग जो बहुत ही ज्यादा जरुरत हो उनका पता करो
ये काम तनु कर लेगी क्यों मिस हैकर
तनु और बाकी के दोनों चौक गए 
तनु:- दीप और कितने झटके डोगे
ये भी बता दो
जहा तक मुझे पता है तुम्हे हमारे बारे में हमसे भी ज्यादा जानकारी है
मै:- हा
चलो लग जाओ काम पर
मैने मेनेजर और अकाउंटेंट के बैंक अकाउंट जो स्वीस बैंक में थे और साथ ही इंडिया में भी थे तकरीबन 4 घंटे में हैक करवा लिए और उनका पैसा ट्रान्सफर कर लिया एक नए अकाउंट में जो ”डी डी” के नाम से 

इस बीच तनु ने मुझे लिस्ट दे दी फिर मैंने डी डी के अकाउंट से उन सभी के अकाउंट में पैसे ट्रान्सफर कर दिए फिर भी 200 करोड बच गए
उधर मेनेजर और अकाउंटेंट को पता चल गया था की उनके अकाउंट में से अचानक पैसा गायब हो गए
इधर मै उन तीनो के साथ बैठा था
मै:- जस्सी और सोनू जाओ और उस अकाउंटेंट और मेनेजर को उठा लाओ
किशोरी और शॉप मेनेजर को कंपनी देने
चारो का फैसला कल होगा
तीनो:- ओके
फिर मै उठ कर घर2 में आ गया और सो गया
उधर शहर के एक कोने मे एक घर के एक कमरे में एक लड़की अपने बेड पर तकिये को गले से लगाए कुछ सोच रही थी
किसी के ख्यालो मे डूबी हुई थी
लड़की:- हाए क्या करू...
कैसे करू...
अब नही रहा जाता उसके बिना 
कुछ तो करना ही होगा
मै दीप तो पाकर ही रहूगी
जी हा ये कोई और नहीं अनु ही है जो एक तरफ प्यार के झूले में झूल रही थी
अनु:- आखिर क्या करू ऐसा कि उस बुद्दू को मेरे प्यार की समझ लग जाए
कोई तरीका हे नहीं सूझ रहा
वेसे कभी कभी मुझे ऐसा क्यो लगता है कि उसके दिल में भी मेरे लिए कुछ है
कभी कभी ऐसा लगता है कि उसे भी पता है कि मै उसे प्यार करती हु
हाए ये शायद मेरी जान लेगी
फिर उसने और जोर से कुसन को हग कर लिया
जैसे मुझे हग कर रही हो
अनु:- हाए कब आएगा वो दिन जब हम दोनो ऐसे ही एक दुसरे की बाहो में खोए हुए जिन्दगी में आने वाली खुशिया और गमो को एक साथ बाटेगे
कही उसने मेरा प्यार स्वीकार न किया तो मै तो जीते जी मर जाउंगी
नही नही ऐसा नही होगा
मै किसी भी हाल में दीप को एहसास करवाके रहूगी
फिर वो भी ऐसे ही अपनी सोचो में गम सो जाती है

----------


## pkpasi

ये दोनो तो सो गए पर कोई था जो अभी तक नही सोया था
ये उन गुंडो का बॉस था जो अब जाने कितने बार मुझे मारने की कोशिश कर चूका था
अब कोई नया प्लान सोच रहा था पर उसके पल्ले कुछ भी नही पडा
बॉस:- आखिर क्या करू मै उसका
ऐसी कौन सी मौत मारू उसे कि वापिस जिन्दा न हो बार बार बच कैसे जाता है वो
अब मुझे कुछ न कुछ करना ही होगा

इधर रात के 2 बजे मै उठा और हमारी ट्रांसपोर्ट मे गया
यहाँ मेनेजर का एक पिल्ला था
वो ड्रग्स को लोड कर रहा था मै कुछ देर छुपा रहा
फिर मैने रूद्र को फोन किया
कुछ रिंग के बाद उसने कॉल पिक किया
रूद्र:- हेल्लो
मै:- हेल्लो रूद्र मै दीप बोल रहा हु
रूद्र:- हा बोलो दीप क्या हुआ इतनी रात को क्यो कॉल किया
मै:- रूद्र मै मेरी कंपनी के ट्रांसपोर्ट में हु यहाँ पर मेरे मेनेजर के आदमी
ट्रक्स में ड्रग्स लोड कर रहे है
मै एक्शन ले रहा हु तुम भी पहुचो
रूद्र:- ओके तो मै अभी आता हू
फिर कॉल कट कर दिया
आप सोच रहे होगे कि रूद्र को क्यों इन्वोल्व किया
और किस लिए
तो आगे पढ़िए

############### कुछ घंटे पहले ##########
मै सोनू जस्सी और तनु से बात कर रहा था
तनु:- वैसे दीप एक बात मेरे दिमाग मे कब से घूम रही है
मै:- हा बोलो
तनु:- दीप देखो अगर ये इंस्पेक्टर रूद्र गलत आदमी है तो वो पक्का शातिर खिलाडी होगा
क्यो?
मै:- हा होगा तो
तनु:-हा तो मतलब की उसने तुम्हे छुट दी है और ये सब हो रहा है
यानि कि राणा और राजा की मौत लाला को उठाना
और अब मेनेजर और अकाउंटेंट को उठाना
इसके असर के बारे में कभी सोचा है
मै;- हा तुम सही हो
कोई भी मुझ पर शक कर सकता है
तनु:- तो यही मै कह रही हू कि अब तक रूद्र को तुम पर शक जरुर हुआ होगा
मै:- हा ये तो सही है
क्यूकी डीडी भी तभी पैदा हुआ जब रूद्र ने मुझे नकली पुलिस वाला बनाया
उसको शक पक्का होगा की ये सब मै कर रहा हु
चलो कोई आईडिया दो मै भी सोचता हु कि रूद्र को चकमा कैसे देना है
पीछे मेरे एक लड़की की आवाज़ आई
आवाज़:- मै आईडिया दू क्या??
मैने पीछे मुड कर देखा सामने पंखुडी खड़ी थी
मै:-( खुशी से ) अरे पंखुडी तुम
पंखुडी:- हा मै
मै:- कितना सुखद आश्चर्य है
कैसे आना हुआ
पंखुडी:- वैसे ही आ गई थी
और तुम्हे भी मिलना था
मै:- ओके
आओ बैठो
(अम्मा को ) अम्मा चाय नास्ते का इन्तेजाम करो
पंखुडी:- तुम्हे आईडिया चाहिए था कि उस घटिया रूद्र को कैसे चकमा देना है
मै:- हा पहले इनसे मिलो ये है मेरी टीम सोनू जस्सी और तनु
और दोस्तों ये मेरी एक और बहन है
चारो ने हाए हेल्लो की
पंखुडी:- तो आईडिया सुनो
तुम ऐसा करो एक मिशन रूद्र के साथ करो और उसी वक्त तुम्हारे साथी डीडी बनके कही और एक मिशन करे
मै:- ब्रिलियंट आईडिया
हमे आज रात को ओ लोगो को उठाना है हम पहले एक को उठा लेते है फिर दुसरे को उठा लेगे
बिलकुल जैसा तुमने कहा जब दूसरा मिशन होगा तब रूद्र साथ होउगा
तनु:- हा ये सही रहेगा
पहले मै और सोनू जेक अकाउंटेंट को उठा लेगे फिर जस्सी जाके मेनेजर  को उठा लेगा
मै:- सही है

फिर सब ने डिनर किया
डिनर के बाद
मै:- ओके तो पंखुडी तुम्हे जो रूम ठीक लगे उसमे शिफ्ट हो जाओ
हम कल सुबह बात करेगे वैसे भी रात बहुत हो गयी है
पंखुडी:- ओके तो गुड नाईट

#########अब आगे#######
मै वहा से अन्दर कूद गया और कुछ बॉक्स के पीछे छिप गया
फिर एक आदमी टहलता हुआ मेरे पास आया
मै उसका मुह बंद करके बॉक्स के पीछे खीच लिया और अपने गन से उसके सिर के पीछे वार किया
वो बेहोश हो गया
फिर मै वहा से निकल कर थोड़ी आगे एक पिलर के पीछे छुप गया
वहा से मैंने साइलेंसर लगा लिया गुन मे
वहा तकरीबन 10 लोग बचे थे
9 को लगातार फिर करके मैंने मर दिया किसी को कुछ समझ नहीं आया
फिर मै पिलर के पीछे से निकला जो इनका बॉस था उनकी और बढने लगा
उसने भी गन फेक दी और मेरी और दौड लगा दी और पास आकर एक पंच बना कर मेरे मुह को निशाना बनाया
पर मै निचे झुक बच गया और उसकी पीठ पर कोहनी से वार किया वो आगे जाकर गिर पडा
मै फिर से सीधा खडा हुआ और उस बॉस के पास गया और उसे अपने दोनो हाथो से उठा लिया और उसे दिवार से मारा
और वो वही बेहोश हो गया
इतने में रूद्र वहा आ गया
रूद्र वह के हालत देख कर
रूद्र:- वह क्या बात है
इतनो को ढेर कर दिया
शाबाश
मै:- ये तो करना हे था वैसे भी ये मेरी ट्रांसपोर्ट है
अगर मै एक्शन ना लेता तो कल कोई चेकिंग होती या रेड होती तो सवाल मुझ पर ही उठने थे
खा-म-खा मै कानून की चपेट में आ जाता
रूद्र:- ओके
वेल डन
मै:- 9 तो यहाँ पडे है एक वहा दिवार के पास पडा है बेहोश ले जाओ इन्हें उठा के
फिर मै वहा से घर आकर फिर से सो गया

----------

